# نحو حوار أفضل ... عتاب و أسئلة ....من مسلم



## alpharomio (7 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين وبعد حمد الرب العلي والصلاة على نبيه المختار وعلى أخيه بن مريم عليهما الصلاة والسلام أبدأ مشاركتي الأولى معكم هنا

وأعرف بنفسي أنا مسلم مصري 23 سنة أعمل على كتابة كتاب الآن عن بعض جوانب الديانة المسيحية بمميزاتها وعيوبها والإسلام بشموليته ورد الشبهات حوله بإختصار , و ربما يحتاج إكمال هذا الكتاب سنوات عديدة لأنني من عاداتي أنني أحب أن أبحث بنفسي في كل نقطة بتفصيل وربما تأخذ كل نقطة زمنا.
نصف نقاط الكتاب تقريبا مكتوبة ولكن لا أخفي أنها تحتاج لتنقيح و تعديل كبير بالإضافة والحذف

قد يقول قائل من المتشنجين الذين أقابلهم في كل غرفة ومنتدى....فماذا تريد منا أصلا؟ 

أنا أقول لكم...في كثير من الأحيان أثناء مطالعتي في الكتاب المقدس ... يظهر لي دليل أن المسيح ليس بإله من خلال نص معين وبعدما أطرحه بمنتدى إسلامي أو منتدى محايد ...يخرج لي أحيانا –قليلة جدا جدا- بعض الزملاء النصارى فيبين لي خطئي أو جهلي بمعنى معين ..وفعلا يتضح لي أن دليلي ليس دليلا لأنه ناتج عن سوء فهم ليس إلا وربما يقول لي أحدهم إن ما تنكره علينا موجود في القرآن ويقيم علي الحجة...وفي هذه الحالة  فالإسلام علمني أن أعترف وأقر بالحق ولو جاء بلسان عدوي ...فالإسلام هو الحق وإلهنا إسمه الحق ...والتكبر عن الحق خطيئة من أكبر الخطايا عندنا....فليس عيبا الجهل أو الخطأ غير المقصود ولكن الخطأ هو التكبر عن الحق ...أو التمسك بالباطل وهو للأسف مرض مععظم من حاورتهم من المسيحيين حتى المحترمين منهم!

المهم أن كل من حاورني (وبعضهم هنا في المنتدى) يعرفون جزما أننا تناقشنا في مواضيع عديدة وكنت أطرح الشبهات حول الكتاب المقدس من جانبي فأجد –أحيانا- جوابا مقنعا..لا هو تفسير بالرمز ولا بالشفرة فأقول لمحاوري ..معك حق ....لننتقل لنقطة أخرى وصدقوني أجد إستغرابا من جانب محاوري النصراني ...فيقول لي أنت غريب عن الأخرين...
ولا أستحي من إقرار محاوري على صحة رأييه وخطأ رأيي لأن غرضي هو الوصول للحق المجرد والكتاب المقدس يظل بالنسبة لي كتاب به الحق كما أن به الباطل وأيضا به ما يمرر لا يصدق ولا يكذب وتلك نظرة ديننا وأنا شخصيا أعتبره كتاب يخدم الإسلام أكثر مما يخدم المسيحية 100 مليون مرة ولا شك عندي في هذا.

أن أجد نصرانيا يحترم عقلي وهو يحاورني فهذا نادر جدا ... أحدهم يقول لي الآب في السماء والأبن في الماء والروح القدس حمامة ...هذا دليل قطعي على الثالوث ولاحظ أنه قطعي ...بل ولا يقبل النقاش !!! 
فما أفعل بالله عليكم ... هل يريد محاوري أن يدفعني إلى الأنتحار أم يدفعني لليأس من وجود عاقلين للتحاور أم يدفعني للتفكير أن العيب في عقلي ؟

آخرين يردون على ما يسمونه شبهات حول الكتاب المقدس وألوهية المسيح بكل سذاجة ردودا لا تقنع طفلا وكأنهم في ماتش كورة وغالب ومغلوب ومصفقين ومهللين..!!

آخرين يعتقدون أن الكتاب المقدس كتب بالشفرة وأن لديهم وحدهم مفتاح الشفرة ........وهو هو نفس الشخص لو قلنا له إن آية ما أو حديثا ينبغي أن يؤول لمعنى معين نظرا لدليل معين أي أنه مجازي المعنى يعترض..ونسأله ما المشكلة عندك؟ ولا ندري سوى أنه يعبد هواه الشخصي !


أخرين (المعظم) عندهم شيزوفرنيا .... بمعنى أنهم يكفرون بالقرآن لسبب كذا والنبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام لسبب كذا وعندما أقول له عندك في كتابك نفس السبب الذي كفرت به بكتابك فما قولك في كذا وكذا؟
ودائما الإستكبار عن الحق....فدين هؤلاء هو الكفر بالإسلام  ......وفقط؟
المفترض أن عند المسيحي –كصاحب كتاب ومفترض أنه صاحب حق- معيار للتفريق بين الحق والباطل...أنه معيارك أنت يا صاحب الحق...فمثلا لو فرضنا فرضا أن كل شبهات النصارى حول النبي محمد صحيحة –وكلا وحاشا –فإنها لا تعني شئ إطلاقا طبقا للكتاب المقدس فإن الأنبياء معصومين في ناحية الوحي فقط كما يردد علينا الأباء أما غير ذلك فلا مانع أن يكونوا زناة أو قتلة أو عابدي اصنام حتى .....سبحان الله وأنا اسأل ما فائدة إفتراؤكم على النبي محمد لو كان إثبات ما تدندنون به ليل نهار لا يؤدي لتغيير أساسا .... فأي شيزوفرنيا هذه؟!
فالإختلاف نرجعه للعقيدة والأساسات ليس لتلك الإفترائات التي لو أثبتت لما فعلت شيئا لكنكم تركتم الأساس وذهبت للنقاش في زواج وطلاق وحيض ونفاس والمفسر الفلاني قال والمفسر العلاني قال ....إلخ  كلام معظمه لا أهمية له أصلا.


آخرين يعتقدون أن العهد القديم نسخه العهد الجديد (ولاحظ أنهم مازالوا يثيرون قضية الناسخ والمنسوخ عندنا) ومترتب على قضية ظهور العهد الجديد أنه لا يجوز لمسلم أن يستدل من العهد القديم إستدلال يسئ إليهم لأننا في عصر النعمة..إلخ...وللأسف معظم المسيحيين العامة- عفوا العامة لا يعلمون شيئا إطلاقا- اقصد متوسطي الثقافة من القسيسين والمدافعين عن الدين النصراني بالمنتديات والغرف...ممن تسنى له قراءة الكتاب المقدس كاملا ..يكفر بالعهد القديم وإن لم يصرح بذلك ..وعلى العموم يبدو ذلك واضحا في تفسير العهد القديم بالرمز وكأنما نحن في عالم الف ليلة وليلة....على الجانب الآخر فأني لو قلت أن قصة الصلب عبارة عن رمز فإنهم يرفضون...لأنها حقيقة وليست رمز ....وتسأل عن المعيار العلمي ؟ فيتبين لك أنه لا شئ إلا إتباع الهوى 
كذلك بالظبط في قضية قانونية الأسفار....على أي أساسات علمية منهجية تقولون بالقانونية أو بالأبوكريفية ؟
علماء اللاهوت الغربيين قالوا بكل صراحة "لا يوجد أساس علمي لتحديد قانونية الأسفار من عدمها" ولدي أنا أمثلة لا مجال لطرحها لأنه لو طرحت أي سفر أبوكريفي وأسباب رفضه قبل الآباء وطبقنا نفس الأسباب على الأسفار المعتمدة لوجدنا أن معظم الأسفار أبوكريفا بحكم الآباء على أنفسهم!

صراحة المشكلة بالنسبة لي ليست تلك الحقائق التي تقول بالتحريف الكامل بتأليف كتاب –سواء بمرجع إلهي أو لا- ثم نسبته إلى الوحي الإلهي كاملا (ككل أسفار الكتاب المقدس)....تلك الحقائق مذكورة عندي في القرآن بكل صراحة ولكن الآن أنا في صدد كتابة كتاب والحمد لله أعتمد منهجا أن يكون الكتاب يحوي فقط النقاط القاسمة التي لم يسطتع أحد أن يرد عليها إطلاقا...اللهم إلا الردود السخيفة وأنا أعتمد على أنه سيكون هناك عاقلين لن يقنعهم أبدا الردود السخيفة.

إن المشكلة الحقيقية أنني لا أجد محاورا لا توجد فيه الصفات السيئة التي قابلتني وسقتها فيما سبق
أحتاج مسيحي مؤمن وليس مسيحي حاقد (المعظم للأسف) لأن الحاقد سيتكبر عن الحق لأنه مجرد حاقد يضيق صدره من قوة الأدلة العقلية والنقلية ولا يرى منفذا إلا الحقد 
كفاية شبهات ملحدين....نحتاج شبهات كتابيين

و أما المؤمن فإنني رأيت أكثر من واحد تحاوروا معي ومع غيري وأسلموا بمجرد الرد على شبهاتهم حول الإسلام التي تربوا عليها و عندما يعرفوا ما المكتوب بالكتاب المقدس فإنهم يسلموا لأنه ببساطة كل الشبهات التي سمعوها إنما هي إعتراضات على الكتاب المقدس نفسه لأن الإسلام لم يأت بجديد فهو –كعادة الرسل- تجديد للدعوة لعقيدة التوحيد بعدما بعد عنها أهل الكتاب رغم أنها عندهم بكل وضوح ..ونفس شريعة موسى مع كثير من التخفيف والواقعية للتطبيق...بتعبير النصارى أنها نفس فكر الله وطبعا تؤولون ذلك أنه أخذ من أهل الكتاب –بلا دليل ثابت- وهذا أصلا إعتراف بكون الرسالة فعلا شبيهة بما معهم...فما المشكلة الآن؟ أنه الحقد والتمسك بموروثات بالية وتؤلفون القصص حول ورقة وبحيرى والمشكلة أنه تقابل مع هذا مرة ومع هذا مرة فكيف تبنون قصة على وهم ..بل والمبشرين يخالفون بعضهم ويكذبون بعضهم البعض أحدهم –صاحب كتاب تصنيع نبي- يجزم أن النبي كان أميا ولا دليل يخالف ذلك والآخرين يقولون بل كان يقرأ ويكتب وتعلم كتب أهل الكتاب إلخ...وكل هذا إن دل فإنما يدل على التخبط !!

أعود لنقطة المحاور المؤمن العاقل الباحث عن الحق ....ففرق كبير بين أحدهم عندما يصل بك إلى نقطة الخلاف في مشاركتين وشخص أخر تحاوره 5 صفحات لتصل معه لنفس النتيجة بعد صفحات وصفحات وتبدأون ساعتها في تحليل القضية 
فمثلا الأول يعطيك معلومة خالصة نقية كقوله "لا وجود للثالوث في الكتاب المقدس ولكننا نفهمه ضمنيا" و"المسيح لم يقل أنا الله لفظا ولكن تفهم ضمنيا" وكثير من المسيحين قال هذين الجملتين لفظا  وبالتالي تبدأ معه في تحليل القضية بشفافية!
والثاني يظل يلف ويدور والغريب أنك تصل مع الصنفين لنفس النتيجة-والكل يعرف هذا وإن عاند- فلماذا الجدل بلا فائدة؟ لماذا تضييع وقتي ووقتكم؟
قرأت هنا في المنتدى قليلا منذ فترة أحدهم يستشهد لإثبات واقعة الصلب بالمسامير (المقدسة) وكفن الرب (المقدس) وأمر الصلب المقدس ...وما فعل للأسف شيئا فعمله كرماد إشتدت به الريح في يوم عاصف..  فلو سئلنا نحن المسلمين عن نقطة الخلاف مباشرة بدون لف ودوران لقلنا له أننا لا ننكر حادثة الصلب ذاتها بل هي ثابته عندنا 100% ولكن نقطة الخلاف هي من الذي صُلب ؟  أرأيت لقد ضاع كل تعبك مع الريح لأنك جهلت نقطة الخلاف ولو عرفتها لبدأت في بيان الأدلة في الإتجاه الصحيح بدلا من أشياء لا قيمة لها إطلاقا فالمحاور المسلم يفيدك أنت أيضا في التعلم والرد بطريقة أفضل ...أحيانا أكتب مقالا أظنه قويا فأجد ردا على نقطة في المقال تجعلني أكمل دلائلي ليصل الموضوع لدرجة "الموضوع الذي لا يستطيع أحد ان يرد عليه علميا" وهذا هدفي.

وعلى العموم حتى لو لم اجد ذلك المحاور ...ما أحتاجه الآن هو أن أختبر (شبهاتي) على مسيحيين –مثقفين- لأرى هل هناك رد ؟ وعلى العموم أعلم أنه دائما هناك رد بكل الأحوال ولكنه في المعظم "الرد السخيف" أو الهروب بفتح مواضيع أخرى والتشتيت أو ربما السب والشتم وبالتالى فشل الحوار أساسا أو ربما الحذف وهذا في حد ذاته يبين أنه لا يوجد رد!
وأحيانا يكون هناك رد مقنع كما أخبرت وأتعلم من صاحب هذا الرد وأنا هنا لأتعلم منكم إن كنتم تملكون علما....طبعا مقنعا!
فإعتبروه مجرد أسئلة من طالب علم وقد بينت هدفي وأرجو أن يراعي جميع المحاورين المسيحيين عامة ملاحظاتي حول إسلوب النقاش الدائر في المنتديات عامة الآن ...فهو جدال بلا طائل وتلفيق من الجانبين وأنا أرى كثيرا في منتدياتنا أن الأخوة ينكرون على بعض أن أحدهم يسب يسوع وأظن كثيرين رأوا ذلك ومن أراد راوبط أعطيه عشرات وفي أكثر من منتدى ......خناقات قامت بين الأخوة المسلمين من أجل تلفيق من أحد الأخوة على المسيحيين أو إنكاره ما هو في ديننا –بجهل أو بسوء نية- أو سبه ليسوع بحجة أنه ليس هو عيسى المسيح 
إنه شئ إسمه "شرف الخصومة" ....مع الإيمان الحقيقي بقيم الدين الإسلامي

ولكني لم أر في منتدى نصراني تقوم خناقة لأجل سب الرسول –بأقذر السب- والإقتراء عليه  ...أو تنكرون علي مسيحي أنه أنكر –بجهل أو بقصد- ما يوجد عندكم في الكتاب المقدس فمثلا تنكر علينا نصرانية قوامة الرجل على المرأة ...وبولس يقول "والرجل رأس المرأة" اخرى تنكر قضية الميراث أنه للأبناء الذكور ضعف الإناث ... ولم أعلم إلا الآن لأي دليل كتابي يستندون فالمرأة حسب الكتاب المقدس كانت تورث كالمتاع للأخ الأكبر وأثناء حكم الكنيسة و الكتاب المقدس للعالم أكثر من ألف عام الكل يعلم ماذا كانوا يفعلون بالنساء ولا داعي لذكر ذلك. فمصيبة المسيحيين هي أنهم بلا أساسات لأنهم بلا إيمان بكتابهم....

فالمفترض أن أساسي هو كتابي أخذ منه الصحيح ومن ثم الهجوم على الخطأ الذي عند الآخر...أليس كذلك يا عقلاء ؟

وصدقوني دائما حينما أصادف مؤمنا بكتابه فإنه يسلم (كذلك قال الله وصدق الله).......لأني أعتقد –جازما- أن النصارى أمة بلا كتاب ..فقط تقوم على مجموعة فلسفات قامت على أساس بولس وبعض التلاميذ فقط لا غير وتطورت عبر الزمن...أما تعاليم المسيح فحاشا .....والفلسفات نردها بالكتاب المقدس وبنقض تلك الفلسفات أساسا
أما الكتاب فكما قلت فهو أقرب للإسلام منه للنصرانية

ولماذا لا تعرفون شئ أسمه شرف الخصومة. وشرف الخصومة يقتضي الإنصاف وعدم الإفتراء والمنهج العلمي ولا شئ من ذلك عندكم إلا نادرا.

على العموم صدقوني والله إن سب الرسول وسب الإسلام والإفتراء عليه هو من يجعل بعض المسلمين سيئين الخلق نظرا للغضب منكم ولي في ذلك تجارب فعندما أمتنعت عن مواقع ومنتديات النصارى فترة وأقتضر على منتدياتنا الإسلامية تكون إطروحاتي هادئة ومؤدبة وإن تطاول أحدهم على شخصي فلا ضير ولكن يوم واحد مع الشتامين هنا أو هناك كان يضطرني لأكون مثلهم وبعدها يحترموني ونبدأ في نقاش بناء..فلماذا لا تستعملون الأدب من الأول ؟ 

وبعدين ما هدفك أنت؟ لو جلست تسب الرسول مئة عام لن تفعل سوى تنفير المسلمين منك وأقسم لك على ذلك وأنا شخصيا هداني الله للإسلام والإلتزام والعلم والتعلم عن طريق قسيس قليل الأدب من الشتامين فله كل الشكر وصدق رسول الله "إن الله لينصر هذا الدين بالرجل الفاسق" !!


وأقول "مبادئ المسلمين –علمائهم وليس سفائهم-  في إنتقاد الديانة المسيحية الحالية وكتابها مبادئ ثابته تستند إلى الكتاب والسنة" وأظنها معروفة  ومن لا يعرفها سأفصل له.
أما أنتم معشر المسيحيين للأسف مبدأكم الوحيد الكفر بالإسلام وحتى تكفرون بكتابكم في سبيل ذلك ...فهل أنتظر خيرا ممن يفعل ذلك ؟!!

أتدرون المصيبة أن شبهات المسيحيين أصبحت أشبه بشبهات الكفار الملحدين الذين لا مرجعية لهم إلا عقولهم المتعفنة التي كفرت بالإسلام ثم يبحثون عن أسباب ليبرروا هذا الكفر
أليس عندكم يا مسيحيين كتاب تستندون عليه في نقد اي منهج مخالف ؟ يعني لو نقدتم وكذبتهم شيئا ...المفترض أنه بناء على تكذيب الكتاب المقدس له..... أليس هذا كلام عقلاء ؟


اعتذر عن الإطالة ولكن والله تعبت من الجدال بلا طائل فكأننا ندور في طاحونة لا تنتهي... وإن رغب أحد في مساعدتي والرد علي شبهاتي فمرحبا به ولكني أنبه أنني ربما لا أعلق أو أفند الرد فيكفيني أن أعرف الرد ويقرأه كل عاقل.......والخروج على الموضوع لن أعلق عليه وربما أرد على نقطة معينة فأحيانا يكتب شخص 50 سطر ليس فيها معلومتين مفيدتين في الموضوع القائم.وأخرين يحبون إلقاء الشبهتين التي حفظوهما في كل مكان وربما لا أستطيع أن أرد عليهم أيضا لقلة الوقت .
وتمنيت لو أن لدي وقت لأناظر من يتقدم لي ولكن ربما فيما بعد.

وأسف على للأطالة ولست هنا للحوار الدائم لأني لا أدخل الإنترنت حاليا في الإسبوع كله إلا مرة أو مرتين بارك الله في أوقات المسلمين جميعا. 


وكما أخبرت ربما يتبين خطأي أو جهلي .... فلا مشكلة لدي فأنا هنا لأتعلم وإن كنت أظن أن أطروحاتي في الغالب لا ترد بإذن القوي العزيز.
هدانا الله وإياكم إلى الحق ورزقنا إتباعه ..آمين


وسؤالي الأول موضوع يحيرني من فترة

ما الأساس الذي نقول أن هذا السفر قانوني أم لا ؟
مثال
1-لماذا مثلا "رسالة برنابا (أبوكريفا) " غير قانونية بينما رسالة العبرانين قانونية رغم أن الأولى لها إحتمالات كبيرة أن يكون كاتبها برنابا وبعض العلماء لا يرجح ذلك بينما العبرانين مشكوك فيها بين برنابا وبولس وأخرين تبعا لتفسير ملطي ومصادر أخرى معتمدة ؟
2- أسفار كثيرة لا يعلم كاتبوها أصلا ولكنها قانونية بينما أسفار أخرى رفضت لنفس السبب فماذا يحدث؟
3- بالنسبة للقدم والمخطوطات فكل الأبوكريفا له مخطوطات بنفس عمر المخطوطات المعتمدة ..فما الفرق ؟
4- المصيبة الكبرى هي أن المخطوطات الأهم كالفاتيكانية والسينائية كل منهما يحتوي على كتب أبو كريفا وذلك يدمر تماما بالنسبة لي موضوع عصمة الكتاب المقدس والمخطوطات التي تتشدقون بها لأنها كتاب غير الكتاب أم أنني مخطئ؟


أنا أظن أنه لا يوجد أساس علمي لقانونية الأسفار كما صرح علماء الغرب أنتظر من يصادق على ذلك !!

أنتظر جواب مقنعا ...
وبعيدا عن السؤال أرجو التعليق على ما فات ولو عامة 
هدانا الله وإياكم إلى الحق ورزقنا إتباعه ..آمين


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه ..

فى البداية ..

أرحب بك أخى alpharomio .

ويسعدنى أشتراكك معنا هنا واتمنى لك تصفح مبارك ... 

وبغض النظر عن المعتقدات الخاطئه التى حوتها مشاركتك (( الاولى )) .. فيسعدنى انا اتحاور مع شخص يعترف بخطأه إن تم إثبات ذلك .. فنادراً ما نجد شخص من الاخوه المسلمين يعترف بذلك .. بلا لا أكون مبالغ إن قولت أنه لا يوجد شخص يقر بخطأه .. ولكن .. دعنا لا نسبق الاحداث بتصريحات قد تكون هى الخاطئه 

قرأت سؤالك وسط هذه المشاركة الجميله اخى alpharomio .. 

ولكن إن تفضلت برجاء وضع السؤال مره اخرى فى صورة نقاط (( رجاء مراعاة عدم التطويل ))

تحياتى ..


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

alpharomio قال:


> السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين وبعد حمد الرب العلي والصلاة على نبيه المختار وعلى أخيه بن مريم عليهما الصلاة والسلام أبدأ مشاركتي الأولى معكم هنا


 
بداية غير موفقة, فاذا كنت هنا للمحاورة و معرفة الحق, كيف تنسب المسيح الهي كنبي؟
اول مشاركتك هي اهانة لعقيدتي و ايماني
فأنا اؤمن ان المسيح هو الله و انت تقول انه انسان, في اهانة اكبر من هذه؟
فلا تزعل لو في شخص اخر مرمط رسولك و فضحه من كتبك و مصادرك!







alpharomio قال:


> فالإسلام هو الحق وإلهنا إسمه الحق ...




احتفظ برأيك لنفسك فنحن لا نؤمن ان الاسلام حق






> والكتاب المقدس يظل بالنسبة لي كتاب به الحق كما أن به الباطل وأيضا


 
هذا رأيك الخاص تحتفظ بيه لنفسك
فنحن نؤمن ان الكتاب المقدس فيه الحق و القرأن باطل
و انت في منتدى مسيحي فلا تستطيع ان تفرض علي ما تؤمن به












> آخرين يعتقدون أن الكتاب المقدس كتب بالشفرة وأن لديهم وحدهم مفتاح الشفرة


 
ليس للكلام هذا وجود الا في عقلك!








> أخرين (المعظم) عندهم شيزوفرنيا .... بمعنى أنهم يكفرون بالقرآن لسبب كذا والنبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام لسبب كذا وعندما أقول له عندك في كتابك نفس السبب الذي كفرت به بكتابك فما قولك في كذا وكذا؟


 
من حقهم, لانهم شايفيين القرأن كتاب شيطاني و فيه ظلالة الامة الاسلامية كلها, فبيحاولا يفظحوا هذا الدين الشيطاني ليربحوا النفوس



 




> آخرين يعتقدون أن العهد القديم نسخه العهد الجديد


 
كذب و اتفراء
فلا احد يؤمن ان العهد الجديد نسخ القديم
هذه محاولة فاشلة منك للقول ان الله ناسخ لكلامه
معلش مش علينا يعني






> علماء اللاهوت الغربيين قالوا بكل صراحة "لا يوجد أساس علمي لتحديد قانونية الأسفار من عدمها"


 
دليل؟ 






> أحتاج مسيحي مؤمن وليس مسيحي حاقد (المعظم للأسف)


 
لا يوجد مسيحي حاقد
و اما فكرتك هذه فهي موجودك في عقلك فقط لا غير
فلا يوجد اي حقد في منتدانا 







> أما المؤمن فإنني رأيت أكثر من واحد تحاوروا معي ومع غيري وأسلموا بمجرد الرد على شبهاتهم حول الإسلام


 
بجد اضحكتني و فرفشتني... :t33: 
و بتدور على نقاش علمي و بناء؟ 






> ولكني لم أر في منتدى نصراني تقوم خناقة لأجل سب الرسول –بأقذر السب- والإقتراء عليه


 
اولا, محمدك لا نعترف به كرسول, لكن نعتبره قاتل و كاذب بالنبوة
لذلك نحن ندعم اعتقادنا بكلام امهات كتبك
لا اكثر و لا اقل





> أن النصارى أمة بلا كتاب ..فقط تقوم على مجموعة فلسفات قامت على أساس بولس وبعض التلاميذ فقط لا غير وتطورت عبر الزمن...أما تعاليم المسيح فحاشا .....والفلسفات نردها بالكتاب المقدس وبنقض تلك الفلسفات أساسا


 
بتدور على حوار راقي و على حوار عقلاني؟
يبقى ليه الاسائة؟ ام انك لا تستطيع المحاورة الا بالاساءة؟
عموما هذا رأيك الخاص و بطبيعة الحال غير مدعم بأي ادلة
و اسمحلي اقولك انه هذه سذاجة انك تصل الى هذه الخلاصة بدون نقاش و حوار



 



> على العموم صدقوني والله إن سب الرسول وسب الإسلام والإفتراء عليه هو من يجعل بعض المسلمين سيئين الخلق نظرا للغضب منكم ولي في ذلك تجارب فعندما أمتنعت عن مواقع ومنتديات النصارى فترة وأقتضر على منتدياتنا الإسلامية تكون إطروحاتي هادئة ومؤدبة وإن تطاول أحدهم على شخصي فلا ضير ولكن يوم واحد مع الشتامين هنا أو هناك كان يضطرني لأكون مثلهم وبعدها يحترموني ونبدأ في نقاش بناء..فلماذا لا تستعملون الأدب من الأول ؟


 
ما ذنبنا اذا كانو المسلمين مريضين لهذه الدرجة انهميبدأوا بالسب او الشتهم بعدما  نفضحه رسولهم الكذاب القاتل من كتبكم و من مصادركم
واذا مش عاجبك منتدانا انا بقلك بكل صراحة

اتفضل من غير مطرود









> أما أنتم معشر المسيحيين للأسف مبدأكم الوحيد الكفر بالإسلام وحتى تكفرون بكتابكم في سبيل ذلك ...فهل أنتظر خيرا ممن يفعل ذلك ؟!!


 
من جديد, هذا افتراء و مذب فمبدأنا ليس الكفر بالاسلام و لا بمحمدك الكاذب القاتل
فلدينا اشياء اهم من فضح محمدك






> أتدرون المصيبة أن شبهات المسيحيين أصبحت أشبه بشبهات الكفار الملحدين الذين لا مرجعية لهم إلا عقولهم المتعفنة التي كفرت بالإسلام ثم يبحثون عن أسباب ليبرروا هذا الكفر


 
كلامك بيوضحلي اكثر و اكثر انك انسان مش محترم
فهذه العقول المتعفنة يا عزيزي انت اعرف بمن يملكها
كيف لا و انت تثبت لي انك اولهم!













> 1-لماذا مثلا "رسالة برنابا (أبوكريفا) " غير قانونية بينما رسالة العبرانين قانونية رغم أن الأولى لها إحتمالات كبيرة أن يكون كاتبها برنابا وبعض العلماء لا يرجح ذلك بينما العبرانين مشكوك فيها بين برنابا وبولس وأخرين تبعا لتفسير ملطي ومصادر أخرى معتمدة ؟


 
برنابا الي معتقد انه كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين هو ليس نفس برنابا المزعوم انه كاتب انجيل برنابا





> 2- أسفار كثيرة لا يعلم كاتبوها أصلا ولكنها قانونية بينما أسفار أخرى رفضت لنفس السبب فماذا يحدث؟


 
ممكن امثلة حتى نعرف عن اي سفر تتكلم؟





> 3- بالنسبة للقدم والمخطوطات فكل الأبوكريفا له مخطوطات بنفس عمر المخطوطات المعتمدة ..فما الفرق ؟


 
دليل؟




> 4- المصيبة الكبرى هي أن المخطوطات الأهم كالفاتيكانية والسينائية كل منهما يحتوي على كتب أبو كريفا وذلك يدمر تماما بالنسبة لي موضوع عصمة الكتاب المقدس والمخطوطات التي تتشدقون بها لأنها كتاب غير الكتاب أم أنني مخطئ؟


 
يا ريت تدعم ادعائاتك بالادلة





> أنا أظن أنه لا يوجد أساس علمي لقانونية الأسفار كما صرح علماء الغرب أنتظر من يصادق على ذلك !!


 
هذا اعتقادتك فأتحفظ به لنفسك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Fadie (8 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب سؤال بسيط كدة استفسارى بعدها ننطلق فى هذا البحر الواسع

ممكن تقولى يعنى ايه قانونية اسفار؟؟؟و ياريت تذكر المصدر


----------



## أبومالك الموسوي (9 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ العزيز ( ألفاروميو )

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحيي فيك سمة العقلانية والتفكير بعيداً عن التعصب الفكري، فالنزعة الفطرية في الإنسان قبل الدين هي التي تحتم علينا جميعاً اتباع ما فيه دليل مصداقية احتراماً لعقولنا وضمائرنا الإنسانية على الأقل.

ولهذا السبب عندي شخصياً فإن العقل هو الميزان الحاكم والمسيطر على جوارحي، باعتبار أن أول الآيات القرآنية النازلة تحض على العلم والعقل والتدبر، عليه فأنا أشجعك اتخاذ هذا المسلك لتبيان طريقك ودربك الذي لا يخطوه أحد مثلما يخطوه صاحب عصا الاستدلال.

ختاماً تقبل تحياتي، وأرفق لك في هذا التعقيب مجموعة من مقالاتي ومداخلاتي المطروحة في المنتدى حول أمور وقضايا مختلفة، من ضمنها حوار مع الأخوين الكريمية ( فادي، ماي روك ) حول التثليث والعقلانية.

وأكون لك شاكراً لو مررت على الروابط مرور الكرام

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8552

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7443

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8230

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7098

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7009




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7009


----------



## bany32 (9 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام رب المجد معكم السلام عليه يوم ولد ويوم يموت ويوم يبعث حيا هذا هو السلام الحقيقي , ان صفه الكافرون لم نرى يوما مسيحي يكفر احدا من متبعي الديانات مهما كانت ديانتهم ولكن الاسلام فعلها يكفر الاخرون ليس لشيء بل لينتقص من الاخرين خوفا من اتباع ديانتهم والادهى هناك حكم الرده يعني القتل في حاله اختيار الدين وحتى لا يبقى للمسلم الذي حتى لو ايمانه باطل لا يستطيع ان يكون حر في الراي والاختيار لانه لو فعل سيقتل تحت حكم الرده وهذا هو الاكراه في الدين بينما لم نرى تلك الاحكام ولا حتى في الخيال الا في الاسلام والحق مع المسلمين ان يكونوا في هجوم دائم على البشريه لان دينهم لا مفر منه فاما ان اكون ضد كل الاديان واما ان اعترف بخطأ في دين الاسلام وهناك ياتي القتل واما ان ادافع عن الدين حتى لو كان باطل, انا مسيحيه وافتخر بديني لانه علمني السلام وعلمني ان الانسان اخي في الارض ولم يعلمني يوما على كره الاخرين والحقد عليهم وتكفيرهم وعلمتني المسيحيه المحبه التي يفتقدها الكثيرون في كتبهم , اما عن سؤال الاخ عن انجيل برنابا ولما لا يعترف به المسيحيون فالجواب سهل جدا وتلقونه عند المسمى مصطفى عويران ذلك الذي كتب هذا الانجيل بتمثيليه بعد تحوله من اليهوديه الى الاسلام مقابل حفنه من المال وما حصل عليه في عمليه التشكيك المزعزمه التي افتعلها هو ومن دعاه , ويا اخونا  لو كنت قد اسلمت فنقول لك هنيئا لك دينك ونتمنى ان لا ترتد عن الدين الجديد لانك سوف تقتل تحت حكم الرده ولا تقل بعدها وتنادي لا اكراه في الدين


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه ..

الاخوه الاعزاء ..

تحياتى الى شخصكم الكريم كلاً بأسمه ...

منذ زمن طويل والحوار بين أختلاف الاديان قائم .. نجد من يسارع الى اعلاء راية دينه ولا يكلف نفسه عناء البحث .. ونجد هناك فئة بالرغم من انها قليلة نوعاً ما الا انها تهتم بالحوار البناء العقلانى الذى يعتمد على العقل و لا يخلو من الروح ..تلك الفئة القليله هى التى تترك عميق الاثر فى النفوس .. هى التى يكون حديثها ذو فائدة واضحة جليه .. 

وأكثر ما يحزننى بالفعل فى حوار الاديان .. بالرغم من ان لى بعض التحفظات عليه .. الا اننى أجد ان السمة الغالبة عليه .. هو تصريحات عشوائية .. بلا دراسة او بحث .. تخرج من (( بعض )) الاخوة  ممن يتخلوا عن عقولهم منقادين وراء أقاويل باطلة لانصاف المتعلمين .. و لا أعنى بذلك شخص بعينه حتى لا يظن احد اننى اقصد ذلك .. فقط أتحدث ايها الاخوة بوجه العموم ولا يحضر بذهنى شخص بذاته .

وقد أختص بهذا الحديث (( بعض )) الاخوة المسلمين - بشكل عام أيضاً - الذين يأتون الينا هنا بمقالات و أفتراءات غريبه بالفعل .. لا تمت الى العقل بصلة لو أمعن النظر فيها لقليل من الوقت 
، فيأتى الينا أحد الاعضاء المحترمين .. وبكل حماس وبلا  أية دراية او فحص  ويدعى بأن الكتاب المقدس محرف !! او يدعى أن المسيحيه مأخوذه من الوثنية !!!!! أو ..  

الحقيقة يا أخوتى أجد ان بدعة تحريف الكتاب المقدس ، فيها إهانة اولا الى الله له كل المجد - حاشا - وفيها ايضاً إهانة للقرآن الذى قال أن الله هو المتكفل بحفظه ، وفى نفس الوقت نجد أن الكتاب المقدس مُهمل من الله ؟!! لا يحافظ عليه ..

نجد من ياتى الينا ويقول انه لا يوجد ثالوث .. وهذا شرك بالله .. وفى نفس الوقت نجد فى القرآن .. كلمة الله  .. وروح الله .. وهذا هو الثالوث عند المسيحين .. !! 
وقد نجد تفسيرات الاخوه المسلمين لكلمة الله انها (( الكلمة المنطوقه )) .. وفى هذا لن اعترض على التفسير .. ولكنى أوضح أن الكلمة المنطوقه حتماً خارجة من عقل ناطق بها .. عقل غير محدود يتناسب مع الله الغير محدود .. وبالرغم من ان هناك تفسيرات كثيرة لبعض الشيوخ تبين أن كلمة الله ليس المقصود بها هو الكلمة المنطوقه الا أننى فى مقالتى هذه أمر مرور الكرام على تلك الامور ولا اضعها موضع النقاش والجدل ..

فقط أردت أن أبين أمر هام أيها الاخوة ...

أن المسيحيه طوال عشرين قرن من الزمان .. تعرضت لانتقادات كثيرة جداً .. واضطهادات بشعة .. ومع ذلك كانت ومازالت وستكون قوية الى يوم القيامة .. لانها مبنية على صخر .. كما قال المسيح له كل المجد لبطرس الرسول .. أنت بطرس ، وعلى هذه الصخرة أبنى كنيستى .. و أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها .. هذه الصخرة هى الايمان بالمسيح رباً والهاً 

احبائى ..

لا اعترض أطلاقاً على النقاش فى الامور العقائديه .. بل أرحب بذلك كثيراً .. على الاقل لنوال المعرفة .. و تحسين نظرتنا للاخر ..

ولكنى اعترض على تصريحات بلهاء - وعذراً لاستخدامى هذا التشبيه - ولكنى أراها بالفعل كذلك .. حتى أننى كنت كثيراً ما أبدأ فى الرد على بعض تلك التصريحات .. وبعدها امتنع عن ذلك لا لانى أستهين بكاتبها - كلا بالطبع - ولكن لانى أستهين بها فى مادتها وموضوعها .. فأعتقد انها لا تستحق عناء الرد .. وقد أجد فى أسلوبى هذا بعض الخطأ .. لانه ينبغى على المرء الاهتمام بالصغائر .. حتى يؤسس ردود قوية لما هو أكبر .. لانه أن كنت اجهل الامور الصغيره .. فكيف لى أن استوعب ما هو أكبر .. وخصوصاً ان الكل وحدة مترابطة ..... فى المسيحيه 

أحبائى ..

عذراً لللتطويل ..

تحياتى


----------



## alpharomio (12 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام على من إتبع الهدى

أولا أحيي تحية خاصة للزميل المحترم الجميل الحكيم tarekroshdy

المشرف my rock إسلوبك فظ ... وليس لديك علم لتفرق بين رسالة برنابا وإنجيل برنابا

قلت لك أنه لا أساس (علمي) لقانونية الأسفار فلم تأت أنت بدليل على العكس
أنا لدي أساس لعلم الحديث ولذلك فأمهات الكتب التي تتحدث عنها ليست كلها صحيح يا ....مشرف

صراحة قرأت لك عدة مشاركات وفعلا والله قرأت مشاركتك عن الأرنب المجتر وفطست على نفسي من الضحك ولعلم حدرتك أنا طبيب بيطري وأنت جئت بمعجزة بيطرية صراحة

على العموم أنت المشرف يا بيتر أو بطرس أو صفا أو مي روك كما تشاء

لقد تكلمت بكل عقلانية ودعوت الجميع لحوار هادئ بعيد عن الإفتراءات وأنت تقول "اتفضل من غير مطرود"

هذه حجتك........يا قوي الحجة ؟
والسب والشتم والكلام الفظ

بأي دين تبشر طالما أنكرت المسيح وتعاليمه مثل بطرس ؟
وهناك نوعين من المسيحيين ذكرتهم هناك مسيحي مؤمن ومسيحي حاقد ...وأظن أنك تعرف نفسك

أذا كان هذا إسلوبك فأنا أتفضلت من غير مطرود 


أنتظر أهل العلم...قسيس أو عالم لكي يجيبني على السؤال

ما الأساس الذي نقول أن هذا السفر قانوني أم لا ؟
مثال
1-لماذا مثلا "رسالة برنابا (أبوكريفا) " غير قانونية بينما رسالة العبرانين قانونية رغم أن الأولى لها إحتمالات كبيرة أن يكون كاتبها برنابا وبعض العلماء لا يرجح ذلك بينما العبرانين مشكوك فيها بين برنابا وبولس وأخرين تبعا لتفسير ملطي ومصادر أخرى معتمدة ؟
2- أسفار كثيرة لا يعلم كاتبوها أصلا ولكنها قانونية بينما أسفار أخرى رفضت لنفس السبب فماذا يحدث؟
3- بالنسبة للقدم والمخطوطات فكل الأبوكريفا له مخطوطات بنفس عمر المخطوطات المعتمدة ..فما الفرق ؟
4- المصيبة الكبرى هي أن المخطوطات الأهم كالفاتيكانية والسينائية كل منهما يحتوي على كتب أبو كريفا وذلك يدمر تماما بالنسبة لي موضوع عصمة الكتاب المقدس والمخطوطات التي تتشدقون بها لأنها كتاب غير الكتاب أم أنني مخطئ؟


يعني واحد يكون عارف أنابتكلم عن إيه أصلا
من كان لديه علم فليجيب وإلا  فصدق الكتاب المقدس....إلى متى يعشق الجاهلون الجهل ؟!


ويا روك أرجو............أرجو أن تعاملني كما أمرك دينك
أرني دينك في معاملتك...؟

وإلا فأنا لست مجبرا على الإستمرار هنا وأسف سأنسحب


----------



## alpharomio (12 أكتوبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> سلام ونعمه ..
> ...






> نجد من ياتى الينا ويقول انه لا يوجد ثالوث .. وهذا شرك بالله .. وفى نفس الوقت نجد فى القرآن .. كلمة الله  .. وروح الله .. وهذا هو الثالوث عند المسيحين .. !!



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسل الله محمد والمسيح .....وبعد
أهلا بك يا زميلي المحترم 

أقول لك.......الثالوث شرك فعلا ولو حبيت حدرتك أنقل لك أقوال الآباء الأولين حول الثالوث وأنه فعلا شرك أنقل لك......لكن اظن أن روك لن يمهلني وسيقول لي "ورينا عرض كتافك" ويبدأ في السب

وتقول ان القرآن قال أن المسيح سماه الله....... كلمة الله......وأنا أؤمن بذلك ...لكن يا تري هل تعرف ما معناها ؟
أنا لا أريد أن أنقل لك من كتابي فتقول أنني أطيل عليك
على العموم نحن نؤمن أن الكلمة لم تصر عيسى ولكن عيسى صار بالكلمة ...... والكلمة هي كن
والدليل قول الله "إن مثل عيسى عن الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون"
فالفرق بين السماء والأرض بين قولنا وقولكم...وفهمك خاطئ بخصوص الكلمة المنطوقة

ولو تريد استفاضة زدتك

ثم تقول عقل .....ما هذه الفلسفة اليونانية ؟
ما هو العقل ؟
تقوولن الإنسان عقل ونفس وروح ......وأنا أسأل أي علم يؤيد هذا؟
فالإنسان ما هو إلا جسم وروح .......... والعقل من ضمن الجسم ......اليونانيين لم يعوا ذلك؟






> أن المسيحيه طوال عشرين قرن من الزمان .. تعرضت لانتقادات كثيرة جداً .. واضطهادات بشعة .. ومع ذلك كانت ومازالت وستكون قوية الى يوم القيامة .. لانها مبنية على صخر .. كما قال المسيح له كل المجد لبطرس الرسول .. أنت بطرس ، وعلى هذه الصخرة أبنى كنيستى .. و أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها .. هذه الصخرة هى الايمان بالمسيح رباً والهاً



تعرف هذه الفكرة خطرت لي صباحا ...ولكن بأبعاد أخرى
المسيحية مع الضغوط والإضطهادات حرفت.....تغيرت ... ملل قامت وممل ماتت .... ومات الموحدون ومات الثنائيون و الآن المعظم ثالوثيين 

صدقني الإسلام رغم ما تعرض له فهو قائم ...ومهما كان فلم ولن يحرف عقيدة ولا كتابا
لعلك لاحظت بابا روما إنتقد بشدة تمسك المسلمين بنفس عقائدهم وعدم قابليتها للتطوير
هو يعرف التطور جيدا........إنه تجديد الخطاب الديني وما شابه طبعا مع الهجمة العسكرية والهجمة الفكرية والملحدين والمسيحين واليهود إلخ وتلك الفكرة التى خطرت ببالي

على العموم الموضوع طويل فلندعه جانبا



> فيأتى الينا أحد الاعضاء المحترمين .. وبكل حماس وبلا  أية دراية او فحص  ويدعى بأن الكتاب المقدس محرف !! او يدعى أن المسيحيه مأخوذه من الوثنية !!!!! أو ..





> [/FONT]
> 
> الحقيقة يا أخوتى أجد ان بدعة تحريف الكتاب المقدس ، فيها إهانة اولا الى الله له كل المجد - حاشا - وفيها ايضاً إهانة للقرآن الذى قال أن الله هو المتكفل بحفظه ، وفى نفس الوقت نجد أن الكتاب المقدس مُهمل من الله ؟!! لا يحافظ عليه ..



الكتاب المقدس فعلا محرف ... تلك حقيقة...تريد دلائل أنظر لسؤالي على الأقل ..ثم أعتراضك




> الحقيقة يا أخوتى أجد ان بدعة تحريف الكتاب المقدس ، فيها إهانة اولا الى الله له كل المجد - حاشا - وفيها ايضاً إهانة للقرآن الذى قال أن الله هو المتكفل بحفظه ، وفى نفس الوقت نجد أن الكتاب المقدس مُهمل من الله ؟!! لا يحافظ عليه



والله ليس فيها أي أهانة
لو كان الله وعد بحفظ الكتاب المقدس لكانت أهانة ولكن أتحدى أن يأتي أحد بوعد صريح أن الله يقول لأحد الأنبياء هذا كتاب مقدس من التكوين للرؤيا محفوظ لا يسقط منه حرف
بل بالعكس توعد من أضاف أو حذف منه بالجحيم

و سعدت بمعرفتك
وأسف لعدم التعليق على الزملاء والأخرين لضيق الوقت

وربما يقول لي "ماي روك" ورينا عرض كتافك مع بعض الشتم فلذلك أعتذر إن كانت أخر مشاكة

والحمد لله رب العالمين[/SIZE]


----------



## alpharomio (12 أكتوبر 2006)

للزميل  tarekroshdy  وللمشرف الذي لا يعرف الفرق بين رسالة برنابا وإنجيل برنابا

إليك هذا الرابط
كلمة أبوكريفا في دائرة المعارف الكتابية - يا رب تكون عارفها
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/kkr0


تعلم يا مشرف


----------



## Fadie (12 أكتوبر 2006)

> السلام على من إتبع الهدى
> 
> أولا أحيي تحية خاصة للزميل المحترم الجميل الحكيم tarekroshdy
> 
> ...


 
لا نريد هذا الاسلوب مرة اخرى
ماشى؟؟؟

قبل الرد سألتك سؤال لا اعرف لماذا تجاهلته



> طيب سؤال بسيط كدة استفسارى بعدها ننطلق فى هذا البحر الواسع
> 
> ممكن تقولى يعنى ايه قانونية اسفار؟؟؟و ياريت تذكر المصدر


 


> ما الأساس الذي نقول أن هذا السفر قانوني أم لا ؟


 
نعرف اولا ما معنى قانونية الاسفار ثم نجيب اليس كذلك يا دكتور؟؟؟



> 1-لماذا مثلا "رسالة برنابا (أبوكريفا) " غير قانونية بينما رسالة العبرانين قانونية رغم أن الأولى لها إحتمالات كبيرة أن يكون كاتبها برنابا وبعض العلماء لا يرجح ذلك بينما العبرانين مشكوك فيها بين برنابا وبولس وأخرين تبعا لتفسير ملطي ومصادر أخرى معتمدة ؟


 
اسمه تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى هذا اولا

ثانيا تفسير ابونا قال انه يوجد عدة اراء و لكن الكنيسة الشرقية أمنت منذ البداية انها لبولس

على فرض ان كاتبها غير معروف......ايه المشكلة؟؟؟

هل اسم كاتبها هو من يحدد قانونيتها من عدمها؟؟؟

ثانيا رسالة برنابا هل تقصد بها انجيل برنابا؟؟؟

ام مجرد نسخ و لصق اعمى عن الحقيقة المزيفة فى نقطة اين هى باقية الاناجيل؟؟؟

ان كان انجيل برنابا فبنعمة المسيح لدينا ليس دليل واحد او اثنين على زيفه و بطلانه بل خمسون دليلا بالتمام و الكمال

اما ان كان رسالة برنابا فنتمنى ان تضع لنا هنا نص الرسالة و بياناتها



> 2- أسفار كثيرة لا يعلم كاتبوها أصلا ولكنها قانونية بينما أسفار أخرى رفضت لنفس السبب فماذا يحدث؟


 
بفرض ان كلامك صحيح

ايه المشكلة؟؟؟

نفسى افهم يا مسلميين ايه المشكلة......واحد من الناس كتبها هتفرق فى ايه يعنى اسمه

هل اثبات قانونيتها من عدمه يعتمد على كاتبها؟؟؟



> 3- بالنسبة للقدم والمخطوطات فكل الأبوكريفا له مخطوطات بنفس عمر المخطوطات المعتمدة ..فما الفرق ؟


 
طيب تعرف تجيبلى مخطوطة كدة لأنجيل برنابا؟؟؟



> 4- المصيبة الكبرى هي أن المخطوطات الأهم كالفاتيكانية والسينائية كل منهما يحتوي على كتب أبو كريفا وذلك يدمر تماما بالنسبة لي موضوع عصمة الكتاب المقدس والمخطوطات التي تتشدقون بها لأنها كتاب غير الكتاب أم أنني مخطئ؟


دليلك؟؟؟



> يعني واحد يكون عارف أنابتكلم عن إيه أصلا
> من كان لديه علم فليجيب وإلا فصدق الكتاب المقدس....إلى متى يعشق الجاهلون الجهل ؟!
> 
> 
> ...


 
هى دى مشكلة المسلم انه متخيل انه فاهم الايمان المسيحى اكتر من اهل هذا الايمان

سنرى الان من منا الفاهم يا سيد



> أقول لك.......الثالوث شرك فعلا ولو حبيت حدرتك أنقل لك أقوال الآباء الأولين حول الثالوث وأنه فعلا شرك أنقل لك......لكن اظن أن روك لن يمهلني وسيقول لي "ورينا عرض كتافك" ويبدأ في السب


 
انا فى الانتظار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> وتقول ان القرآن قال أن المسيح سماه الله....... كلمة الله......وأنا أؤمن بذلك ...لكن يا تري هل تعرف ما معناها ؟
> أنا لا أريد أن أنقل لك من كتابي فتقول أنني أطيل عليك
> على العموم نحن نؤمن أن الكلمة لم تصر عيسى ولكن عيسى صار بالكلمة ...... والكلمة هي كن
> والدليل قول الله "إن مثل عيسى عن الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون"
> فالفرق بين السماء والأرض بين قولنا وقولكم...وفهمك خاطئ بخصوص الكلمة المنطوقة


 
لاء شكرا مش عايزيين كتابك

عايزيين نعرف هو القرأن قال عليه نتيجة الكلمة ام هو الكلمة نفسها؟؟؟

يعنى ياريت توضيح بسيط



> ثم تقول عقل .....ما هذه الفلسفة اليونانية ؟
> ما هو العقل ؟
> تقوولن الإنسان عقل ونفس وروح ......وأنا أسأل أي علم يؤيد هذا؟
> فالإنسان ما هو إلا جسم وروح .......... والعقل من ضمن الجسم ......اليونانيين لم يعوا ذلك؟


 
بدأ الجهل يظهر بقى

فى فرق بين المخ و العقل يا كابتن!



> المسيحية مع الضغوط والإضطهادات حرفت.....تغيرت ... ملل قامت وممل ماتت .... ومات الموحدون ومات الثنائيون و الآن المعظم ثالوثيين


 
خد بالك انك تتكلم عن عقيدتى و انت تطالبنى بالاحترام

مش عارف انا كل واحد قرأ كلمتيين جاى نافش صدره كدة



> صدقني الإسلام رغم ما تعرض له فهو قائم ...ومهما كان فلم ولن يحرف عقيدة ولا كتابا
> لعلك لاحظت بابا روما إنتقد بشدة تمسك المسلمين بنفس عقائدهم وعدم قابليتها للتطوير
> هو يعرف التطور جيدا.


 
يا راجل البابا قال كدة؟

عموما الحمد لله الاسلام العالم كله نازل فيه تلطيش و اتفضح خلاص



> الكتاب المقدس فعلا محرف ... تلك حقيقة...تريد دلائل أنظر لسؤالي على الأقل ..ثم أعتراضك


 
طيب اسمع

لا انا ولا اى من المسيحيين يقبل هذا الكلام ابدا

انت اصلا مش فاهم حاجة و متخيل انك دارس لاهوتى خلاص و شوية هتبقى عالم مسيحيات

اذا وجدت اى ادعاءات بدون دليل فستنزعج مما قد يحدث

اتفقنا؟



> لو كان الله وعد بحفظ الكتاب المقدس لكانت أهانة ولكن أتحدى أن يأتي أحد بوعد صريح أن الله يقول لأحد الأنبياء هذا كتاب مقدس من التكوين للرؤيا محفوظ لا يسقط منه حرف
> بل بالعكس توعد من أضاف أو حذف منه بالجحيم


 
ههههههههههههههههههه أله مش عارف يحافظ على كلامه

هذا يكفينى جدا لأرفضه



> للزميل tarekroshdy وللمشرف الذي لا يعرف الفرق بين رسالة برنابا وإنجيل برنابا
> 
> إليك هذا الرابط
> كلمة أبوكريفا في دائرة المعارف الكتابية - يا رب تكون عارفها
> ...


 
انت جايب كتاب 26 صفحة وورد!!!!!!!!!

ضع دليلك على ما يسمى برسالة برنابا هنا من موقعهم و ليس ملف وورد 26 صفحة و لا اعرف من اين اتيت به و هو يتكلم عن الابوكريفا بشكل عام؟؟؟

ضع ادلتك يا سيد ولا تنسى ان تجيبنى على سؤالى ما معنى قانونية الاسفار


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2006)

alpharomio قال:


> المشرف my rock إسلوبك فظ ...


 
عاملتك بنفس اسلوبك :smil12: 





> صراحة قرأت لك عدة مشاركات وفعلا والله قرأت مشاركتك عن الأرنب المجتر وفطست على نفسي من الضحك ولعلم حدرتك أنا طبيب بيطري وأنت جئت بمعجزة بيطرية صراحة


 
هو المسلم لما يفلس, يبقى عنده غير التقليد و التنقيص بالاخرين؟ :t33: 





> بأي دين تبشر طالما أنكرت المسيح وتعاليمه مثل بطرس ؟


 
باين الصيام مأثر على عقليتك...نكرته فين؟ :dntknw: 








> 1-لماذا مثلا "رسالة برنابا (أبوكريفا) " غير قانونية بينما رسالة العبرانين قانونية رغم أن الأولى لها إحتمالات كبيرة أن يكون كاتبها برنابا وبعض العلماء لا يرجح ذلك بينما العبرانين مشكوك فيها بين برنابا وبولس وأخرين تبعا لتفسير ملطي ومصادر أخرى معتمدة ؟


 
رسالة برنابا كتبت سنة 115 و حينها برنابا كان متوفي, يعني ليست تابعة لبرنابا و ليس برنابا هو كاتبها

اما عن سبب اعتماد رسالة العبرانيين فكانت هذه الرسالة موجودة في نسخ الكتاب المقدس الشرقية والغربية، وتوجد في النسخ السريانية القديمة التي تُرجمت في أواخر القرن الأول وفي أوائل القرن الثاني، وفي التراجم اللاتينية التي تُرجمت في أوائل القرن الثاني, وكانت هذه التراجم متداولة بين الكنائس الشرقية والغربية

اما نسبها فقد شهد القدماء أن بولس الرسول كتب هذه الرسالة، فتكلم عليها أغناطيوس في رسائله (107م) وتكلم عنها بوليكاربوس أسقف إزمير في رسالته إلى أهل فيلبي (108م) واستشهد بها جستن الشهيد في محاورته مع تريفو اليهودي (140م) وكثيراً ما استشهد بها أكلمندس الإسكندري على أنها رسالة بولس الرسول (194م) وشهد أوريجانوس (230م) بأنها رسالة بولس الرسول، وكذلك ديونسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية (247م) وغيرهم الكثير

أن بعض الغربيين ارتابوا في نسبتها إلى بولس الرسول، لأنهم رأوا اسم الرسول مكتوباً في جميع رسائله الثلاث عشرة ما عدا هذه الرسالة, ولكن عند إمعان النظر ومقارنة أقوالهم بأقوال الرسول، تأيد أن كاتبها هو الرسول بولس صاحب الإلمام التام بالشريعة الموسوية لأنه أخذها عن غمالائيل أشهر علماء عصره، فكان هو طبعاً كاتب هذه الرسالة المشتملة على الدقائق الموسوية, على أن إيريناوس الذي قال إنه ارتاب فيها كان يستشهد بها, والحاصل أن جمهور أئمة الدين الغربيين يعتقدون بنسبتها لبولس الرسول، ويُؤخذ من شهاداتهم أنه عمّ تداولها بعد كتابتها بثلاثين سنة, وأرسل أسقف روما التي كانت عاصمة الدنيا وقتئذ جواباً إلى كنيسة كورنثوس يوضح فيها أنها من الكتب المقدسة الموحى بها من الروح القدس، وفي ذلك الوقت قبلها المسيحيون شرقاً وغرباً




> 2- أسفار كثيرة لا يعلم كاتبوها أصلا ولكنها قانونية بينما أسفار أخرى رفضت لنفس السبب فماذا يحدث؟


 
طلبت منك ذكر اسماء الاسفار لكي نبحث فها فلا ينفع انك تقول الاسفار الكثير و تنهي خلاصتك




> 3- بالنسبة للقدم والمخطوطات فكل الأبوكريفا له مخطوطات بنفس عمر المخطوطات المعتمدة ..فما الفرق ؟


 
ليس للقدم اهمية كبيرة في تعيين و تحديد كلمة الرب




> 4- المصيبة الكبرى هي أن المخطوطات الأهم كالفاتيكانية والسينائية كل منهما يحتوي على كتب أبو كريفا وذلك يدمر تماما بالنسبة لي موضوع عصمة الكتاب المقدس والمخطوطات التي تتشدقون بها لأنها كتاب غير الكتاب أم أنني مخطئ؟


 
ممكن دليل؟






> ويا روك أرجو............أرجو أن تعاملني كما أمرك دينك
> أرني دينك في معاملتك...؟


 
في ايه يا مسلمين, هو روك بيخوفكم لهذه الدرجة؟ انا اذيتك بحاجة يا عزيزي؟

غريبة!


> وإلا فأنا لست مجبرا على الإستمرار هنا وأسف سأنسحب


 
لا وحياتك ابقى :t33:


----------



## Fadie (12 أكتوبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

زى العسل بجد يا ماى روك

تعجبنى لما تظبطهم


----------



## alpharomio (14 أكتوبر 2006)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسل الله وبعد

أولا my rock
تقول عاملتني بإسلوبي ...... الكل يشهد أسلوبي راقي ولم أسب إلا الملحدين وقلت عقولهم متعفنة......هل تعرف ماذا يقول الملحدين على يسوع أم أعطيك وصلة لتعرف ؟
يقولون إبن زنا ............. وانت تدافع عنهم وليسوا ذوي عقول متعفنة ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ثم أنا قلت أن بعض النصارى يقولون ان العهد القديم نسخ الجديد وقلت "كذاب"
طيب سؤال مني يا أستاذ روك .......... لماذا لا تطبقون هذا ؟

تثنية 22 :22  22 اذا وجد رجل مضطجعا مع امرأة زوجة بعل يقتل الاثنان الرجل المضطجع مع المرأة والمرأة.فتنزع الشر من اسرائيل 

 اذا كانت فتاة عذراء مخطوبة لرجل فوجدها رجل في المدينة واضطجع معها24 فاخرجوهما كليهما الى باب تلك المدينة وارجموهما بالحجارة حتى يموتا الفتاة من اجل انها لم تصرخ في المدينة والرجل من اجل انه اذل امرأة صاحبه فتنزع الشر من وسطك


لماذا لا تطبقون هذا ؟
واظنك تعرف ما أريد أن أوصلك إليه ...


على العموم لما انكر بطرس المسيح قبل صياح الديك ثلاث مرات ...رجع وتاب وبكى ...أظنك أنت رجعت أنت الأخر وحسنت أسلوبك كما أمرك المسيح وذلك جيد وأحيي ذلك فيك


على العموم لنبدأ في الموضوع

أنتم تطالبونني بالدلائل
دلائل على ماذا يا سادة ؟

أنا أقول ........ليس هناك أي قادعة علمية يبنى عليها هذا السفر قانوني أو غير قانوني ؟....

وهذا يعتبر إدعاء وعليكم تفنيده ..ومثال رسالة برنابة مجرد مثال ليس أصل
ولكن لاحظ أنا لست أتناقش عن رسالة برنابا بل أتناقش في قانونية الأسفار
فهي وسيلة فقط لا غير


الزميل فادي : 
تطلب مني تعريف لقانونية الأسفار
يا أستاذ أنا المستفسر عنها ......... فكيف تسألني عما استفسر عنه .؟
ثم أقول لك أوضح لي وبعدها يأتي تفنيدي ... أو إقتناعي ....

لا مشكلة لدي أقنعني وستجدني مقتنع......أنا لست هنا بغرض الجدال فإما ان تقيموا علي الحجة او اقيمها عليكم.....

على العموم بالنسبة لرسالة العبرانين
يقول تادروس يعقوب ملطي... يمكننا أن نلخص نظرة الدارسين للرسالة في الآتي: 
أ. أن الكاتب هو الرسول بولس: ساد هذا الفكر في الكنيسة الشرقية منذ بداية انطلاقها واستقر فيما بعد في الكنيسة الغربية، من بين الذين ذكروا هذا الرأي القديس بنتينوس، والقديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم، والقديس أغسطينوس، ولا يزال يعتبر هو الرأي السائد بين الغالبية العظمى للدارسين المحدثين.
ب. الكاتب هو برناباس: العلامة ترتليان وWeisler, Ulmann .
ج. لوقا البشير: ذكر العلامة أوريجينوس هذا الرأي، وقبله Ebrabd, Calvin.
د. إكليمنضس الروماني: اتجاه غربي مبكر، اختفى تمامًا إلاَّ قلة قبلته مثل Reithmuier, Erasmus.
ه. سيلا: Rohme, Mynster.
و. أبُلس: Luthea, Semler.
المصدر: مقدمة تفسير العبرانين



إما لماذا جئت بمثال الرسالة برنابا لسبب واحد
كما قال مشرفنا المحترم ماي روك


> واستشهد بها جستن الشهيد في محاورته مع تريفو اليهودي (140م) وكثيراً ما استشهد بها أكلمندس الإسكندري على أنها رسالة بولس الرسول (194م) وشهد أوريجانوس (230م) بأنها رسالة بولس الرسول، وكذلك ديونسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية (247م) وغيرهم الكثير




إن هؤلاء كان لديهم كتب مقدسة مختلفة عن كتبكم تماما ...بدليل إعتبار تلك الرسالة رسالة قانونية وإلا لما إستشهدوا بها....فلو قلت (كماي روك) إن هؤلاء الآباء الأولين كجستن الشهيد وأكلمندس السكندري أخطأوا بإعتقاد قانونيتها إذن فلم تأخذون كتاباتهم كالمقدسة ولم لا يخطئ غيرهم كآباء نيقية مثلا أن يختاروا كتبكم وأناجيلكم الحالية
وإن قلتم لم يخطأوا فلم لا توجد هذه الرساله هنا

القنبلة هنا........... أن رسالة برنابا موجودة ضمن المخطوطة السينائية الأولى 

وهذه الموسوعة الكاثوليكية
Catholic Encyclopedia 

http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04085a.htm

تقول

the entire New Testament, besides the Epistle of Barnabas, and part of the "Shepherd" of Hermas


إذا كانت المخطوطة الأولى في العالم أهمية والتي قال عنها العلماء أنها الأقرب قراءة للصحة بين المخطوطات تحوي رسالة برنابا...........فما معنى ذلك ؟

ولاحظ أن الفاتيكانية ايضا تحوي على أبوكريفا .......ولكن دعنا من هذا
واسأل ما معنى هذا ؟


----------



## alpharomio (14 أكتوبر 2006)

ولاحظوا الموسوعة الكتابية تثبت أن إنجيل برنابا فعلا كان موجود وحرمه البابا جلاديوس وغيره على ما أذكر...وعلى العموم هم نوهوا أنه ليس الإنجيل المشهور حاليا ... وليس هذا موضوعنا لنناقشه
ولكن أردت أن أقول انني لا أريد أن أتناقش حول إنجيل برنابا مع أنه موضوع شيق


وخلينا في رسالة برنابا ...يمكنك قراءة معلومات أكثر عنها هنا 

http://www.earlychristianwritings.com/barnabas.html


----------



## alpharomio (14 أكتوبر 2006)

> بدأ الجهل يظهر بقى
> 
> فى فرق بين المخ و العقل يا كابتن!


ما الفرق ؟
ولاحظ أني طبيب ول اأقبل الفلسفة بل اقبل العلم


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ...

الاخ العزيز alpharomio

تحية .... وسلام



لن أتهمك بعدم الوضوح فى إدعاءك .. فبالرغم من ان الاخوة الاعزاء جميعاً قد قاموا بالرد على كل كلامك وعلى ما أستشهدت به .. كرسالة برنابا .. ألا أنك تعود وتقول بأن رسالة برنابا ليست هى الاصل .. ولكن الاصل بالنسبة لك هى الاسفار القانونيه التى حذفها البروتستانت ..

ولى سؤال يا أخى ..

ما قضيتك ؟؟!!!

هل تسأل لماذا حذفوها ؟

لانهم قالوا أنها لا ترتقى الى مستوى الوحى الالهى ... فقط 

وبالرغم من ذلك فقد أستشهد بها بعض من علماؤهم وأخذوا بعض الاقتباس منها ..

هذا من ناحية ..

ومن ناحية اخرى يا أخى .. أن الاعتراف بقانونية هذه الاسفار .. له مبادىء وأسس لا يمكن الحيد عنها ..

اولاً .. أن يكون السفر المُراد الاعتراف به .. به صبغة الوحى الالهى ... ما معنى صبغة الوحى ؟ ... سأخبرك .. معناها ان يكون السفر ذو هدف واضح .. ويحوى مبادىء ساميه .. كتعاليم الله للانسان .. ووصاياه .. وأن يكون كلامه حى .. فعال .. ويصلح لكل العصور والازمنه .. وهذا ما يلمسه الانسان المؤمن .. أن تسمو نصوصه بالانسان الى درجة عاليه من الروحيات .. 

ثانياً .. أن يكون قد أستشهد به فى الاسفار القانونيه الاولى ( كالعهد القديم او العهد الجديد ) .. وهذا ما نجده فى الاسفار القانونيه الثانية فالسيد المسيح نفسة تحدث فى إنجيل يوحنا 10 مع اليهود فى عيد التجديد. فقد ذكر فى هذا الاصحاح قول الوحى " وكان عيد التجديد فى أورشليم وكان شتاء. وكان يسوع يتمشى فى الهيكل فى رواق سليمان. فاحتاط بة اليهود وقالوا لة إلى متى تعلق أنفسنا. إن كنت المسيح فقلنا جهراً. أجابهم يسوع إنى قلت لكم ولتتم تؤمنون. الأعمال التى أنا أملها باسم أبى هى تشهد لى " يو 10 : 22 -25". والعجيب أن عيد التجديد هذا لم يرد ذكرة إطلاقا فى أسفار التوراة القانونية المعروفة. غير أنة ورد ذكرة فى أحد الأسفار التى حذفها البروتستانت وهو سفر المكابين الأول (1مكا 4 : 59) حيث ثبت أن (يهوذا المكابى) هو أول من رسم مع أخوتة أن يحتفل اليهود بهذا العيد مده ثمانية أيام فى كل عام تذكاراً لتطير الهيكل وتجديد المذبح وتدشينة. فإذا كان السيد المسيح تكلم مع اليهود فى هذا العيد، وإذا كان يوحنا الرسول كتب فى انجيلة عن هذا العيد الذى لم يرد ذكرة إلا فى سفر المكابين الأول الذى حذفه البروتستانت مع احتفال المسيح بهذا العيد ومع استشهاد الرسول يوحنا بة فى انجيلة إلا إذا كان سفر المكابيين الأول وغيرة من الأسفار التى حذفها البروتستانت هى أسفار صادقة وصحيحة وقانونية وموحى بها؟! 

أيضاً نجد أن كتبة العهد الجديد قد أقتبسا الكثير من الأسفار القانونية الثانية التى حذفها البروتستانت. وسنذكر على سبيل المثال لا الحصر العديد من هذه الإقتباسات، وستجدونها في مقدمة كل سفر.

1- سفر طوبيا: طو 4 : 7،10، 11 (قابل لو 14 : 13،14) وطو 4: 13 (قابل 1 تس 4: 3) وطو 4 :16 (قابل مت 7 :12) وطو 4 : 23 (قابل رو 8 : 18).
2- سفر يهوديت: يهو 8 : 24، 35 (قابل 1 كو 10 : 9) ويهو 13 : 23 (قابل لو 1 : 42).
3- سفر الحكمة: حك 2 : 6 (قابل 1 كو 15 : 32) وحك3 :7 (قابل مت 13 : 43) وحك 3: 8 (قابل 1 كو 6:2) وحك 4:4 (قابل مت 7 :27) وحك 13 : 1،5،7 (قابل رو 1 : 18، 21) وحك 15 : 7 (قابل رو 9 : 21).
4- سفر يشوع بن سيراخ: سيراخ 2 :1 (قابل 2 تى 13 : 12) وسيراخ 2 :18 (قابل يو 14 : 23) وسيراخ 3 :20 (قابل فى 2 : 3) وسيراخ 11 : 10 (قابل 1 تى 6 :9) وسيراخ 11 : 19، 20 (قابل لو 12 : 19، 20) وسيراخ 13 : 21، 22 (قابل 2كو 6 :4 1، 16) وسيراخ 14 :13 (قابل لو 16 : 9) وسيراخ 14 : 18 (قابل 1بط 1 : 24 ) وسيراخ 15 :3 (قابل يو 4 : 10 ) وسيراخ 15 :16 (قابل مت 19 : 17 ) وسيراخ 15 : 20 (قابل عب 4 :13) وسيراخ 16 :15 (قابل رو 2 :6) وسيراخ 17 : 24 (قابل 1 تس 5 : 17) وسيراخ 19 : 13 (قابل مت 18 : 15 ولو 17 : 3) وسيراخ 19 : 17 (قابل مع 3 :2) وسيراخ 28 : 1،2 (قابل مر 11 : 25، 26) وسيراخ 35 : 11 (قابل 2 كو 9 : 7) وسيراخ 41 : 27 (قابل مت 5 :28).
5- سفر المكابين الأول والثانى : 1مكا 4 : 59 (قابل يو 10 : 22 - 25) 2مكا 6 : 9 -19 (قابل عب 11 : 35 - 37) و2مكا 8 : 5،6 (قابل عب 11 : 33،34)

هذا غيث من فيض يا أخى .. أيضاً تم مناقشة هذه الاسفار القانونية فى العديد من المجامع المسكونية تحت قيادة أكبر علماء اللاهوت .. مناقشة دقيقة .. وبحياد تام .. ونذكر منها مجمع هيبو عام 393م الذى حضرة القديس أغسطينوس. ومجمع قرطاجنة عام 397م، ومجمع قرطاجنة الثانى عام 419م، و مجمع ترنت عام 1456م للكنيسة الكاثوليكية، ومجمع القسطنطينية الذى كمل فى ياش عام 1642م، و مجمع أورشليم للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية اليونانية عام 1982م 

أيضاً وردت هذه الأسفار ضمن الكتب القانونية فى قوانين الرسل. وقد أثبتها الشيخ الصفى بن العسال فى كتابة ( مجموع القوانين - الباب الثانى) كما أثبتها أخوة الشيخ اسحق بن العسال فى كتابة ( أصول الدين) وتبعهما أيضا القس شمس الرياس الملقب بابن كبر فى كتابة (مصباح الظلمة)

هذا من ناحية .. قانونية الاسفار .. و هل هى موحى بها من الله ام لا ..

أن كان لك أى أعتراض أو نقد فى الاسفار ذاتها فتفضل ونحن على أستعداد بنعمة المسيح أن نجيبك 

ولكن تذكر ..

البينــــه ... على من أدعى 

لذا وجب عليك يا أخى الحبيب أن لا تذكر حرف واحد بدون أدلة .. فنحن بالطبع لن نسعى للرد على أسئلتك لمجرد رأى شخصى ... فلو كان غرضك هو الايمان بالمسيحيه .. والاستفسار الحقيقى النابع من القلب عن بعض الايات التى لا تفهم (( تفسيرها )) وقتها كان من الممكن ان نقبل اى نقد او استفسار منك بدون مطالبتك بأية أدلة على نقدك هذا .. ولكن بما أن الهدف من وراء اسئلتك ونقدك .. مُعلن .. وجلى .. فنحن نطالبك بأدلة قوية .. ومحايدة .. 

تحياتى


----------



## الكون (15 أكتوبر 2006)

خليك حتى من الحوار .......

انا ما كنتش مصدقة الا لما شفت بعيوني !!!!!!!!!

كتبت رد طويل عريض فى موضوع المسيح ابن الله لميرنا ..وقام الاخوة المشرفين بمسح الرد وكانه لم يكن ؟؟؟؟ما معنى هدا ......؟؟؟؟؟

هل هو خوف ؟؟؟؟  هلى لانى قلت الحقيقة وكانت حجتي اكبر منها  وكنت اكثر منها عمقا وتحليلا للامر ...واخدت جانب العلم وجانب المنطق

فعلا 
وعجبي ليس عندي ما اقول الا هزلت


----------



## Fadie (15 أكتوبر 2006)

انا بقولك عرف مفهوم "قانونية الاسفار" و ليس "معايير تقنين الاسفار"

فى الانتظار​


----------



## alpharomio (17 أكتوبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> سلام ونعمه ...
> 
> ...




الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد

أولا أنا أسئلتي واضحة ولست أسأل عن الأسفار القانونية الثانية ولا شك عندي أن البروتستانت على حق في حذفهم إياها لأنك لم تقرأها يا سيدي وقريبا في معرض إستدلالاتي سأتي لك بما يؤكد كلامي.
أو أقرأ ما كتبه البروتستانت عنها كي لا تقول المسلمين مدلسين 

ثم أنا لست هنا للتحول إلى المسيحية ....دعنا نفتح موضوعا سويا أو مع أي شخص (مؤدب)و ذو علم بنفس مستوى الأحترام القائم الأن حول تحولي من الإسلام للمسيحية ... هل هذا ممكن ولماذا ؟
ولكن لاحظ أني لا أدخل النت كثيرا ولا أحب نسخ الكتب ...نقطة نقطة..

ثم تقول 


> لن أتهمك بعدم الوضوح فى إدعاءك .. فبالرغم من ان الاخوة الاعزاء جميعاً قد قاموا بالرد على كل كلامك وعلى ما أستشهدت به .. كرسالة برنابا



لم يرد علي أحد بل بالعكس جاء مشرفنا المحترم ماي روك بما يؤكد كلامي وليس ينفيه ولم ينفيه أحد حتى الآن وأزيدك أنهم بإذن الله لن ينفوه



> أن كان لك أى أعتراض أو نقد فى الاسفار ذاتها فتفضل ونحن على أستعداد بنعمة المسيح أن نجيبك
> 
> ولكن تذكر ..
> 
> البينــــه ... على من أدعى



جميل ...هذا هو ديننا ..البينه على من إدعى ...ولكن من إدعى يا أستاذ ؟
أنتم الذين أدعيتم أن الكتاب المقدس بأسفاره ال73 من عند الله ؟
وأنا هنا لأسألك لماذا لم تضموا مثلا "رسالة برنابا" وتحذفوا العبرانيين .......ما المعيار العلمي ؟

فأنتم من إدعيتم لا أنا ..........ثم أنا لو وضعت دلائلي كلها ..صدقني سوف يحذف الموضوع لأنني سأعطيك دلائل الأباء لقانونية كل سفر وهي للأسف مجرد كلمة "هذا السفر قبلته الكنيسة كسفر قانوني منذ العصور الأولي .إلخ"
وفي نفس الوقت يخرجون اسفار أخرى كأسدارس الثاني أو الثالث حسب التسميات المتعارف عليها
وكأناجيل المكتشفة حديثا في نجع حمادي وكرؤى كرؤية بطرس ورسائل كرسالة برنابا 
رؤيا بطرس كانت تقرأ في الكنائس في القرون الأولى وحتى القرن الحامس في جمعة الصلب كما تذكر دائرة المعارف الكتابية

دعني أعطيك دليلا قويا 

دائرة المعارف الكتابية تقول عن رسالة برنابا ما يؤكد كلام ماي روك بأن "إكليمندس السكندري إقتبس منها(رسالة برنابا) بإعتبارها سفرا كتابيا ويبدو أن أورجانيوس كان عنده نفس الفكر "

للأسف أنتم تقو لون ما يلقنوه إياكم .......مخطوطات......... 24000 مخطوطة ..... الأسفار موحى بها من الله .........إلخ

أما العلم فشئ أخر........أنا لو جئت لك بما كتب في مدارس النقد الحديثة الأجنبية لقلت هؤلاء كفرة لأنه لا يوجد شئ إسمه الأناجيل كتبت بالوحي وأي نعم توجد 24000 مخطوطة ولكن لا يوجد إثنان متطابقتان.
ولذلك أحاول قدر الإمكان أجلب لكم من دائرة المعارف الكتابية .......القائم عليها أشهر القساوسة والأباء وهم يحاولوا ألا يكونوا مثل الغرب بمدارسهم النقدية

وأنا الآن أقول لكم........ المخطوطة السينائية لا تحتوي على كتابكم المقدس بل تحتوي على كتاب أخر لأنها تحتوي على سفر لا تعترفوا أنتم به وهو رسالة برنابا 
المخطوطة الفاتيكانية كذلك
الفولجاتا كذلك

أنا أسأل أين كتابكم ما أقدم نسخة لو سمحت أهي بالقرن السابع أم بعد ذلك؟  وما المعيار (العلمي) لقانونية الأسفار ؟



> انا بقولك عرف مفهوم "قانونية الاسفار" و ليس "معايير تقنين الاسفار"
> 
> فى الانتظار


فادي ........ لدي أكثر من 10 مصادر مسيحية منها أكثر من موسوعة لم أجد فيها تعريف علمي لقانونية الأسفار وأتخيل أن تعريفها هو 
قانونية الأسفار = ما تخبرك به الكنيسة أنه قانوني فإنه قانوني وما تخبرك أنه أبوكريفا فإنه أبوكريفا

والله العظيم لم أجد إلا ما أخبرك به ....... لا يوجد كلام علمي على الإطلاق ولست أمزح

أرجو أن تبين أنت لي ..الأكيد أنك أعلم مني بدينك !!!

أعينك في بحثك هناك وثيقة إسمها الوثيقة الموراتورية سنة 170 كتب بها الأسفار القانونية التي كانوا يعتقدون بها ايامها
وأتحداك أن تضع ما أعتقدوه أيامها

أما ما أعتقده أنا ........فكل أو معظم اسفار الكتاب المقدس عامة كتبت كإجتهاد شخصي "ربما كان لديهم مرجع كتاب إلهي ولكن كل الكتب تأليف كما قالوا هم أنفسهم ولذلك فأن نسبة هذه الكتب لله أكبر خطأ.

دعني أخبركم بآية من كتاب الله تقول نفس هذا المعنى تماما
" ومنهم إميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني ........ فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما عملت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون"

الجزء الأول من الآية لكم أيها العوام.......الجزء الثاني لعلمائكم
وليست الآية مجرد تحريف أو تغيير بل والله إعجازها أنها تصف حال الكتاب المقدس تماما
كتبوا أسفار ........ثم جاء أخرون لينسبوها لله

على العموم لمن لم يفهم كلامي أرجو أن تأتوا بعالم أو قسيس دارس لكي يعرف عما أتحدث..

وأختم بتدليل على كلامي أن كل الأسفار كلام بشر وإجتهاد شخصي
لوقا 1 : 1
 1 اذ كان كثيرون قد اخذوا بتاليف قصة في الامور المتيقنة عندنا 2 كما سلمها الينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخداما للكلمة 3 رأيت انا ايضا اذ قد تتبعت كل شيء من الاول بتدقيق ان اكتب على التوالي اليك ايها العزيز ثاوفيلس 4 لتعرف صحة الكلام الذي علّمت به


سفر المكابيين الثاني 15 : 39- 40 
فان كنت قد احسنت التاليف واصبت الغرض فذلك ما كنت اتمنى وان كان قد لحقني الوهن والتقصير فاني قد بذلت وسعي 
ثم كما ان شرب الخمر وحدها او شرب الماء وحده مضر وانما تطيب الخمر ممزوجة بالماء وتعقب لذة وطربا كذلك تنميق الكلام على هذا الاسلوب يطرب مسامع مطالعي التاليف. انتهى. 
------------------------

هذا هو العهد القديم والعهد الجديد وكلام العلماء يطابق هذا وعوام النصارى مازالوا يتمسكون بوهم كتابة الأسفار بالروح القدس

ومازال السؤال قائما ......ما المعيار العلمي لقانونية الأسفار ؟
أم لا يوجد جواب و تريدوني أسرد أدلتي عن عدم وجود معيار ...؟

وأخيرا أرجو أن يستمر الحوار حوار علمي مؤدب
أنا من جانبي أطرح شبهاتي بأدب
ولو فتحت موضوع لتقبل الأسئلة الإسلامية أرجو بالمثل أن يكون إلقاء الشبهات بأدب كي يستفيد بعضنا من بعض وندير حوارا علميا راقيا
والحمد لله رب العالمين .


----------



## Fadie (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بما ان تعريف الاخ لـ"قانونية الاسفار" هو



> قانونية الأسفار = ما تخبرك به الكنيسة أنه قانوني فإنه قانوني وما تخبرك أنه أبوكريفا فإنه أبوكريفا


 
و ايضا



> والله العظيم لم أجد إلا ما أخبرك به ....... لا يوجد كلام علمي على الإطلاق ولست أمزح


 
هل افهم من ذلك انك تسأل عن شىء لا تعرف معناه؟؟؟

كان سؤالك هو ما المعايير التى تحدد بها قانونية الاسفار

فأن كنت لا تعلم ما هو مفهوم القانونية فكيف تسأل عن معاييرها؟

عموما نكشف زيف فحوى رسالتك ثم نجيبك



> لم يرد علي أحد بل بالعكس جاء مشرفنا المحترم ماي روك بما يؤكد كلامي وليس ينفيه ولم ينفيه أحد حتى الآن وأزيدك أنهم بإذن الله لن ينفوه


 
ننفى ماذا؟؟؟

ماذا جاء فى رسالتك سوى كلام مرسل لم نرى فيه دليل واحد يا زميل؟؟؟

اين هو العلم فى رسالتك التى تدعى اننا لم ننفيها و لن ننفيها؟؟


> أنتم الذين أدعيتم أن الكتاب المقدس بأسفاره ال73 من عند الله ؟


 
نحن لا ندعى يا زميل بل هذه حقيقة واقعة و قد اقر بها ايلوهيم الكائن منذ الازل و الى الابد



> وأنا هنا لأسألك لماذا لم تضموا مثلا "رسالة برنابا" وتحذفوا العبرانيين .......ما المعيار العلمي ؟


 
ما هى تلك رسالة برنابا؟؟؟

ضع نصها هنا ان كنت تستطيع و لكنك لست سوى ناقل و ناسخ مما سبقوك



> جميل ...هذا هو ديننا ..البينه على من إدعى ...ولكن من إدعى يا أستاذ ؟
> أنتم الذين أدعيتم أن الكتاب المقدس بأسفاره ال73 من عند الله ؟
> وأنا هنا لأسألك لماذا لم تضموا مثلا "رسالة برنابا" وتحذفوا العبرانيين .......ما المعيار العلمي ؟
> 
> ...


 
نعم...بل و يوجد عهد جديد كامل غنوسى و ابسط مثال عليه هو انجيل يهوذا الذى لو قراته لفهمت انه مجرد استخفاف بالعقل ليس الا

اما ادعائك بأن دائرة المعارف الكتابية تقول ان رؤيا بطرس كان يقرأ فى الكنائس فلا اعرف ماذا اقول عليه فأن دائرة المعارف نفسها تقر انه سفر ابوكريفى و العجيب حقا الا تضع ما كتبته دائرة المعارف عن فحوى هذه الرسالة و لذلك نضعه هنا

*2-* *المحتويات ( حسب النسخة الحبشية ) : سأل التلاميذ يسوع على جبل الزيتون عن علامات مجيئه وانقضاء الدهر، وبعد أن حذرهم من المضلين، ذكر لهم مثل شجرة التين، وفسره له بناء على التماس بطرس**. ويبدأ الجزء الثالث بالقول : " وأراني في يمينه صورة لما سيحدث في اليوم الاخير ". وإذ رأي كيف سينوح الخطاة في شقائهم، يذكر بطرس القول : " كان خيراً لهم لو لم يولدوا " ( انظر مرقس 14 : 21 )، فيوبخه المخلص بالقول : " سأريك أعمالهم التي فيها أخطأوا "، ثم يصف له المخلص في حديث نبوي، العذبات التي سيقاسيها المحكوم عليهم. وهي نموذج من المفاهيم التي ظل يتناقلها الناس حتى العصور الوسطى ( وللفصل المقابل في الجزازة الأخميمية، مقدمة صغيرة تحوله إلى رؤيا لبطرس). ثم بعد ذلك وصف موجز لنصيب الأبرار ( الأصحاحان 13، 14 )، ويعقبهما فصل مقابل لقصة التجلي كما جاءت في الأناجيل (تحولت في الجزازة الأخميمية إلى وصف للفردوس ). وبعد صدور الصوت ( مت 17 : 5 )، أخذت سحابة يسوع وموسى وإيليا إلى السماء (وهذا الجزء الأخير غير موجود في اليونانية )، ثم نزل التلاميذ من الجبل وهم يمجدون الله. *

*اريد ان اعرف الان ما الجديد فى هذه الرسالة؟؟؟*

*اين الوحى بها لتكون سفرا مقدسا من الرب يسوع؟؟؟*

*هى ليست اكثر من مذكرات لبطرس او رسالة تاريخية و لكن اين الوحى بها؟؟؟*

*و تزييفك و محاولة تزويرك لما قالته دائرة المعارف الكتابية سنكشفه الان امام الجميع*

*تقول دائرة المعارف فى بداية حديثها عن رؤيا بطرس*

(رؤيا بطرس هي أحد الكتب الأبوكريفية التي لاقت بعض الاعتبار سواء وقتياً أو محلياً في بعض الجهات. وقد ورد ذكرها في الوثيقة الموراتورية مع التعليق عليها بأن البعض لا يؤيدون قراءتها في الكنيسة. وهكذا نجد أن التحفظ عليها قديم منذ العصور الأولي.)

*ولا اعرف ما الذى يدل هنا على اعتبار رؤيا بطرس هو سفر قانونى؟؟؟*

*هل لمجرد ان هذا السفر لاقى بعض الاعتبار يكون جزأ من الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟*

*القران ايضا يأخذ كثير من الاعتبار اليوم مننا لدراسته فهل معنى هذا اننا نعترف به كتابا من عند الله؟؟؟*

*هل معنى قراءته يوم الجمعة العظيمة انه يكون جزأ من الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟*

*حتى يومنا هذا يوم الجمعة العظيمة تكون القراءات فيه لمدة 12 ساعة متواصلة ولا يقرأ فيها سوى 7 اصحاحات فقط !!!!!!!*

*و الباقى ليس من الكتاب المقدس...فلك ان تتأمل كم ستأخذ قراءة مجرد سبعة اصحاحات من مدة 12 ساعة هى مدة القراءات يوم الجمعة العظيمة*

*هل قال احد ان كتاب البصخة هو جزأ من الكتاب المقدس رغم انه يقرأ حتى اليوم فى الجمعة العظيمة؟؟؟*

*هل قال احد ان الاجبية جزأ من الكتاب المقدس لمجرد انها تقرأ يوم الجمعة العظيمة؟؟؟*

*له فى خلقه شئون!*




> للأسف أنتم تقو لون ما يلقنوه إياكم .......مخطوطات......... 24000 مخطوطة ..... الأسفار موحى بها من الله .........إلخ
> 
> أما العلم فشئ أخر........أنا لو جئت لك بما كتب في مدارس النقد الحديثة الأجنبية لقلت هؤلاء كفرة لأنه لا يوجد شئ إسمه الأناجيل كتبت بالوحي وأي نعم توجد 24000 مخطوطة ولكن لا يوجد إثنان متطابقتان.


 
*رغم اسائتك فى هذه المداخلة الا انى فى منتهى السعادة لأنه اخيرا اعترف مسلم انه ينقل عن الغرب الملحد*

*عموما....أتنا بتلك المدرسات و سنفندها مدرسة مدرسة فهم بالعموم مدرسة الالحاد و النقد الاعلى و اصحاب نظرية المصادر و قد تم الرد عليهم منذ زمن سحيق و لكن التاريخ يعيد نفسه!*

*و كذلك فى انتظار ان تأتينى بمخطوطة واحدة لا تتطابق مع الاخرى كما ادعيت*



> وأنا الآن أقول لكم........ المخطوطة السينائية لا تحتوي على كتابكم المقدس بل تحتوي على كتاب أخر لأنها تحتوي على سفر لا تعترفوا أنتم به وهو رسالة برنابا
> المخطوطة الفاتيكانية كذلك
> الفولجاتا كذلك


 
فى انتظار دليل ادعائك على احر من الجمر

*الا انى اريد ان اشير الى شىء*

*هل ينفع اكون بتكلم عن انواع المهلبية و احط فى وسطها بطيخ؟*

*تحاول ان تخدع البسطاء بكلمات قد لا يفهموا ماذا تعنى و يظنوا انها عالية الشأن بقولك....الفاتيكانية و السينائية و فى الوسط تضع الترجمة اللاتينية الفولجاتا ولا اعرف هل تعتقدنا بهذه السذاجة؟؟*




> أنا أسأل أين كتابكم ما أقدم نسخة لو سمحت أهي بالقرن السابع أم بعد ذلك؟ وما المعيار (العلمي) لقانونية الأسفار ؟


 
لا اعرف كيف تعرف عن وجودالمخطوطات السينائية و الفاتكانية و الاسكندرية و حتى ترجمة الفولجاتا ولا تعرف انهم يعودوا للقرون الاولى للمسيحية

عموما اليك بعض المخطوطات التى تعود للقرون الاولى للمسيحية

*أولاً : مخطوطة جون رايلاندز (P5) أكتشفت هذه المخطوطة بصحراء الفيوم فى مصر وذلك فى سنة 1935م ويمكن الأطلاع عليها  وهى محفوظة فى مكتبة جون رايلاندز فى بلدة مانشستر بأنجلترا - وقام روبرتس CH Roberts خبير البرديات بالأشتراك مع خبراء آخرين بدراستها وأصدروا تقريراً وقالوا أنه طبقاً لأسلوب الكتابة الذى كتبت به المخطوطة لأن الأسلوب التى كتبت به هذه المخطوطة هو نفس الأسلوب التى كتبت به مخطوطات مقارنة فى فترة ما بين 80- 130 م وقد أكد الكثيرين منهم أنها ترجع إلى مابين 85- 95م وترجع أهمية هذه المخطوطة إلى أنها تثبت وتبرهن على أن يوحنا تلميذ السيد المسيح هو كاتب الأنجيل الرابع أنجيل يوحنا لأنها تحتوى على ( يوحنا 18: 31-33) و هى ترجع لزمن كتابة أنجيل يوحنا*

* ثانياً : مخطوطة أكسفورد (P90) تشتمل هذه المخطوطة على جزء من انجيل يوحنا (18: 36- 19 : 7) ويمكن للجمهور الأطلاع عليها فى متحف أشمولين بأكسفورد ويرجع زمن كتابة هذه المخطوطة لسنة 150م  .*

*ثالثا: مخطوطة (P66) موجودة فى مجلد مكون من 146 ورقة ويوجد منها 100 ورقة كما يوجد بعض باقى أوراقها فى متاحف أخرى - وتشمل هذه المخطوطة على أنجيل يوحنا بالكامل بأستثناء بعض أجزاء من أوراقها تالفة - وطبقاً للدراسات التى أجريت عليها قال العلماء أنها ترجع زمن كتابتها إلى ما بين 125- 150م* 

*مخطوطة (P75) وتضم الجزء الأكبر من الأنجيل للقديس يوحنا والأنجيل للقديس لوقا وترجع زمان كتابتها لحوالى سنة 180 م ومن الملاحظ أن نصها شبية بنص المخطوطة الفاتيكانية والتى ترجع زمان كتابتها فى القرن الرابع ويحتمل أن تكون مخطوطة (P75) كانت هى الأصل الذى نسخت منه النسخة الفاتيكانية وبهذا الأكتشاف سقطت مزاعم النقاد الذين ادعوا أنه حدثت مراجعة للعهد الجديد عبر العصور *

*و الان الى بعض المخطوطات التى اطلق عليها برديات*​مخطوطة البردي المعروفة بأسم:البردية رقم52
*أكتشفت هذه المخطوطة فى مصر سنة 1920 م وعندما فحصت هذه المخطوطة فى بداية المر بواسطة  سى . هـ . روبرت C.H. Roberts الذى حدد تاريخ كتابتها فى الفترة من 100- 125 بعد ميلاد السيد المسيح ولكن الأبحاث الحديثة عليها أكدن أنها تعتبر أقدم مخطوطة تم العثور عليها حتى الان ويرجع تاريخها إلى أقدم من التاريخ الذى ذكره روبرت , و**منذ سنة 1935 وعلماء المخطوطات والذي يطلق عليهم علماء البرديات يفحصون ويدرسون أجزاء صغيرة تم العثور عليها من أقدم مخطوطات لأنجيل يوحنا وتوجد هذه المخطوطة اليوم فى مكتبة جامعة جون ريلاند John Rylands University library in Manchester *​*بردية ماجدلين The Magdalen Papyrus
فى سنة 1901 م أكتشفت ثلاث وريقات من اوراق البردى من أنجيل متى فى الأقصر بمصر , ولم تجذب هذه الثلاث[FONT=Times,Times New Roman]​** وريقات إنتباه علماء البرديات والمخطوطات لمدة أكثر من 50 سنة حتى نشرها سى . هـ . روبرت C.H. Roberts فى سنة 1953 م , وفى التقدير الأولى بتاريخ كتابتها قال العلماء أنه يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثالث أو الرابع الميلادى أو آخر سنة 200م ولكن روبرت وعلماء آخرون صرحوا بأن تاريخها يرجع إلى سنة 64 م ​*​​* , وهذه المخطوطة توجد فى بارسيلونا [FONT=Times,Times New Roman]two other fragments Papyrus 67(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





67), a fragment of Matthew housed in Barcelona and Papyrus 4 (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​*[FONT=Times,Times New Roman]4[FONT=Times,Times New Roman])[/FONT][/FONT]  بالقرب من صفحة كاملة من أنجيل لوقا فى باريس *​*
*فى سنة 1995 م قام العالم الألمانى كارستن بيتر ثيويد Carsten Peter Thiede بدراسة البردية رقم 64 بالأجهزة المخترعه حديثاً , ثيويد بعد دراسة هذه المخطوطة ومقارنتها بمجموعات من البردى معروف تاريخها وجد أن تاريخ البردية رقم 64 يرجع إلى القرن الأول الميلادى أو قبل ذلك أى ما بين 70 - 100 بعد الميلاد , وأكد أنها قد قورنت بأثنين من أوراق البردى كتبت فى سنة 64 م وعلى هذا فهى أيضاً كتبت فى نفس السنة
تشاستر بيتى  (46)Chester Beatty Papyrus 46  البردية رقم 64[/FONT]​[/FONT]​*
سنة 1930 م أكتشفت كميات كبيرة من أوراق البردى غالبيتها من رسائل بولس الرسول بالقرب من الغيو[FONT=Times,Times New Roman]**م فى مصر مع مخطوطات من الأنجيل وسفر الأعمال وهى موجودة فى دبلن وأجزاء فى جامعة ميتشيجان Dublin, Ireland in the Chester Beatty Collection and partially in the University of Michigan, Special Collections Library in Ann Arbor, Michigan.
هذه المخطوطات طبعت فى سنة 1936 م بواسطة فريدريك كانيون  by Fredric Kenyon الذى ذكر أنها تاريخ كتابتها كان فى بداية القرن الثالث الميلادى , ولكن عالم البرديات يولريتش ولكون Papyrologist Ulrich Wilcken, ذكر أن تاريخ كتابتها سنة 200 بعد الميلاد وقد أعتمد العلماء النتيجة الأخيرة حتى هذا الوقت , ولكن بعد خمسين سنة فحصها العالم يونج كي كيم Young Kyu Kim (يعتقد انه عالم صينى) بواسطة الأجهزة الحديثة وكانت النتيجة التى توصل إليها إلأى أنها يرجع كتابتها إلى 64 م وذلك قبل تولى الأمبراطور دومتيان , وقد قارن كيم الخطوط وإنحنائاتها وأوراق البردى نفسها فوجد أنها تشبه تلك التى كتبت فى القرن الأول الميلادى وبعيدة كل البعد عن التى كتبت فى القرن الثانى الميلادى *

و لدينا المزيد و المزيد ان اردت....اطلب بس




وما المعيار (العلمي) لقانونية الأسفار ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
نقول بنعمة الرب

متى قبلت الكنيسة اسفار الكتاب المقدس كوحى من يهوة القدير؟و هل كان هناك كتابات أخرى فى ذلك الوقت ليكون هناك قوانيين لتقنين ما هو من وحى من الله و ما هو عمل انسانى؟؟؟و هل كان هناك من أدعى ان رسالته او كتاباته وحيا من الله دون السبعة و عشرون سفرا فى ذلك العصر؟؟؟و هل ما تقوله يا زميل عن رسالة برنابا جاء عنه ان برنابا أدعى انه وحيا من الله؟؟؟

نأخذ القصة من اولها

كان الاباء الرسل و التلاميذ هم خدام يسوع المسيح و لم يكونوا مجرد خدام فقط بل كانوا فى التماس متعايش مع يسوع المسيح كما ورد فى لوقا1:2 (كما سلمها الينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخداما للكلمة) مما يؤكد ان المعاينة للكلمة لم تكن مجرد رؤية العين للعين بل هى تلامس فى كل شىء معنوى و مادى منظور و غير منظور فى انسجام تام مع السيد المسيح.

و يقول القديس اغناطيوس الانطاكى فى رسالته الى ماجنسيا1:13 "أثبتوا اذن على تعاليم الرب و الرسل" مما يؤكد ان تعاليم السيد المسيح و تعاليم الاباء الرسل هما شىء واحد لا انفصال بينهما,و كذلك يقول القديس اكليمنضس الرومانى تلميذ بولس الرسول فى رسالته الاولى1:42 *"من أجلنا استلم الرسل الإنجيل من الرب يسوع المسيح ويسوع المسيح أرسل من الله (الآب) " و فى هذا دليل قاطع على تسلم الرسل لاعمال و تعاليم السيد المسيح و هذا هو الانجيل ذاته.
و كذلك يقول بوليكاربوس تلميذ يوحنا الحبيب فى رسالته الى اسقف مدينة فيلبى3:6 *" فلنخدمه (اى المسيح) بخوف وتقوى كما يأمرنا هو والرسل الذين بشرونا بالإنجيل والأنبياء الذين أعلنوا لنا عن مجيء الرب "*
*و نجد هنا اعلان و دليل أخر على ان الرسل تسلموا الانجيل من يسوع المسيح و بالطبع الانجيل هو "جميع ما ابتدأ يسوع يفعله و يعلم به"(اعمال1:1) و لذلك نرى ان السيد المسيح يعلن انهم قد تسلموا الانجيل منه شخصيا "وقال لهم اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها"(مرقس16:15)*

*و فى هذا أكبر دلالة على ان الانجيل هو تعاليم السيد المسيح و حياته.*

*نرجع مرة اخرى يا زميل و نجد ان القديس ايريناؤس" إذ أن الرسل وضعوا في أيدي الكنيسة كل الأمور التي تخص الحق بغزارة وفيرة، مثل رجل غنى (أكتنز ماله) في بنك، لذلك فكل إنسان أيا كان يستطيع أن يسحب منها ماء الحياة"*

*مما يؤكد انه لم يوجد شىء فى الايمان المسيحى لم يكن موجودا و لم يدونه الاباء الرسل.*

*و نقول انه حتى كتب أخر اسفار العهد الجديد أنجيل يوحنا لم يوجد من أدعى انه اوحى اليه خارج كتبة الاسفار المقدسة فهذا الزميل الذى يقول ان رسالة برنابا لماذا رفضت كوحى نقول له من اين اتيت اساسا انه تم الادعاء انها وحى؟؟؟؟؟*

*و كالعادة يتحفنا الزميل الفا روميو بكلام مرسل بلا دليل فليس برنابا فقط من كتب رسالة بل انه توجد رسالات كثيرة جداااااااا لأباء القرون الاولى و لم يخدث ان أدعى احد منهم ان رسالته وحى من الله غير الطائفة المنشقة التى تسمى الغنوسية و التى ألفت 27 سفرا مماثلين لأسفار العهد الجديد منهم ما يسمى بانجيل توما و برثولماوس و يهوذا و غيرهم من رؤى بطرس و يوحنا و بولس الا ان هذه الاسفار لم يوجد لها اى أثر او ذكر او قول عن كتبتهم فلا نرى اى اقتباسات منها فى كتابات ابائنا الاوليين يا زميل الفا و لا نرى ما يوجد فى مادتها اصلا ما يؤكد انها وحيا من الله و انصحك ان تقرأ كتاب ابونا عبد المسيح عن هذه الطائفة فهو مفيد جدا*

*و عن طرق حفظ الاسفار المقدسة و ضمان سلامة وصولها لنا لا اجد اروع مما قاله القديس اكليمنضس السكندرى"وقد حافظ هؤلاء الأشخاص على التقليد الحقيقي للتعليم المبارك، المسلم مباشرة من الرسل القديسين بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وبولس، إذ كان الابن يتسلمه عن أبيه 000 حتى وصل إلينا بإرادة الله لنحافظ على هذه البذار الرسولية " (كتاب يوسابيوس القيصرى تاريخ الكنيسة ك5 ف 5:11).*

*و كل هذا الوقت يمر و لم نرى من أدعى انه اوحى اليه من خارج كتبة السبعة و عشرون سفرا ثم نأتى لمرحلة تدوين الاسفار المقدسة*

*و هنا نجد انه عند قرب نهاية حياة الاباء الرسل على الارض و انتشار المسيحية انتشارا واسعا ابتدأ الناس يطلبون تدوين الانجيل فنجد مثلا ان اكليمنضس السكندرى يقول" " لما كرز بطرس بالكلمة جهاراً في روما. وأعلن الإنجيل بالروح طلب كثيرون من الحاضرين إلى مرقس أن يدون أقواله لأنه لازمه وقتاً طويلاً وكان يتذكرها. وبعد أن دون الإنجيل سلمه لمن طلبوه " و قد جاء فيما تحدانى به الزميل الفا روميو الوثيقة الموراتورية او بالاصح القانون الموراتورى " " الإنجيل الرابع هو بواسطة يوحنا أحد التلاميذ, إذ عندما توسل إليه زملاؤه (التلاميذ) والأساقفة في ذلك قال: صوموا معي ثلاثة أيام ونحن نتفاوض مع بعضنا بكل ما يوحي الله به إلينا. ففي هذه الليلة عينها أعلن لأندراوس أحد الرسل أن يوحنا عليه أن يكتب كل شيء تحت اسمه والكل يصدق على ذلك " مما يعطينا يقين تام ان كل شىء تم فى تدوين الكتاب المقدس و اسفارهكان ايضا بارشاد من الروح القدس و لعل أكبر دليل على ذلك هو قولس بولس الرسول فى 1تى5:18" لان الكتاب يقول لا تكمّ ثورا دارسا.والفاعل مستحق اجرته" و هذا الاقتباس جزأه الاول من (تث4:25) و جزأه الثانى من (لوقا7:10) و قوله "الكتاب يقول" هو اكبر دليل على ان الاسفار المقدسة كانت مكتوبة قبل ان يكتب بولس رسالته.*

*كما أشار القديس بطرس لوحي وانتشار كل رسائل القديس بولس فقال " واحسبوا أناة ربنا خلاصا كما كتب إليكم أخونا الحبيب بولس أيضا بحسب الحكمة المعطاة له كما في الرسائل كلها أيضا متكلما فيها عن هذه الأمور التي فيها أشياء عسرة الفهم يحرفها غير العلماء وغير الثابتين كباقي الكتب أيضا لهلاك أنفسهم " (2بط15:3،16). وأقتبس القديس يهوذا أخو يعقوب في رسالته من رسالة القديس بطرس الثانية (2بط2:3-3) بقوله " وأما انتم أيها الأحباء فاذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقا رسل ربنا يسوع المسيح. فإنهم قالوا لكم انه في الزمان الأخير سيكون قوم مستهزئون سالكين بحسب شهوات فجورهم " (يه18،19). *

*و رغم ان كل ما سبق يسحق شبهة الزميل الفا روميو بوجود ما يسمى بادعاء الوحى خارج الاسفار السبعة و عشرين الا اننى سأستفيض شرحا لعل هذا يلقنه درسا فى التعالى على البسطاء.*

*يقول القديس اكليمنض الرومانى عن رسالة بولس التى ارسلها الى رومية" " انظروا إلى رسالة بولس الطوباوي. ماذا كتب لكم في بداية الكرازة بالإنجيل؟ في الواقع فقد كتب لكم بوحي من الروح القدس **رسالة تتعلق به وبكيفا (أي بطرس) وأبولوس ".*

*و كذلك القديس بوليكاربوس الذى سبق و عرفناه انه تلميذ يوحنا الحبيب شخصيا يقول"فلا أنا ولا أي إنسان آخر قادر على أن يصل إلى حكمة المبارك والممجد بولس الذي كان قائماً يعلم بين الذين عاشوا في  تلك الأيام، وعلم الحق بدقة وثبات، وبعد رحيله ترك لكم رسائل إذا درستموها صرتم قادرين على أن تبنوا إيمانكم الذي تسلمتموه " (كتابه مشاهير الرجال ف2:3) و ايضا يقول القديس اغناطيوس الانطاكى مؤكدا وحى رسائل بولس" " وقد اشتركتم في الأسرار مع القديس بولس الطاهر الشهيد المستحق كل بركةالذي يذكركم في كل رسائله بالمسيح يسوع "**

و كل هذه البشارات و الرسائل المدونة كانت تنسخ نسخا منها و ترسل الى كل الكنائس الاخرى و نرى منها قول بولس الرسول " " ومتى قرئت عندكم هذه الرسالة فاجعلوها تقرا أيضا في كنيسة اللاودكيين والتي من لاودكية تقراونها انتم أيضا " (كو16:4)

الان يا زميل.....متى ظهرت اول كتب ابو كريفية؟؟؟

اجمع كل العلماء و المتخصصين فى دراسة الهرطقات و التاريخ المسيحى انه لم يظهر اية ادعاءات بوحى الكتاب الا فى منتصف القرن الثانى و حتى منتصف القرن الخامس و هى ما تكلمت عنها سابقا الاسفار الغنوسية

و ننقل هنا عن القديس ايريناؤس اسقف ليون بفرنسا حاليا" " لقد تعلمنا خطة خلاصنا من أولئك الذين سلموا لنا الإنجيل الذي سبق أن نادوا به للبشرية عامة، ثم سلموه لنا بعد ذلك، حسب إرادة الله، في أسفار مقدسة ليكون أساس وعامود إيماننا 000 فقد كانوا يمتلكون إنجيل الله، كل بمفرده، فقد نشر متى إنجيلاً مكتوباً بين العبرانيين بلهجتهم عندما كان بطرس وبولس يكرزان ويؤسسان الكنائس في روما. وبعد رحيلهما سلم لنا مرقس تلميذ بطرس ومترجمه، كتابة ما بشر به بطرس. ودون لوقا، رفيق بولس في سفر الإنجيل الذي بشر به (بولس)، وبعد ذلك نشر يوحنا نفسه، تلميذ الرب والذي اتكأ على صدره إنجيلا أثناء أقامته في أفسس في آسيا الصغرى"مؤكدا على ان هذا هو الانجيل الوحيد بأوجهه الاربعة الذى تسلموه من الاباء الرسل تلاميذ السيد المسيح....فتأمل يا زميل!

كذلك قال عن وحدة الاناجيل الاربعة"لا يمكن أن تكون الأناجيل أكثر أو أقل مما هي عليه الآن حيث يوجد أربعة أركان في العالم الذي نعيش فيه أو أربعة رياح جامعة حيث انتشرت الكنيسة في كل أنحاء العالم وأن "عامود الحق وقاعدة " الكنيسة هو الإنجيل روح الحياة، فمن اللائق أن يكون لها أربعة أعمدة تنفس الخلود وتحي البشر من جديد، وذلك يوضح أن الكلمة صانع الكل، الجالس على الشاروبيم والذي يحتوى كل شيء والذي ظهر للبشر أعطانا الإنجيل في أربعة أوجه ولكن مرتبطة بروح واحد  ولأن الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا يقدم ميلاده الأزلي القدير والمجيد من الآب، يقول " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله " و " كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان   ولكن الذي بحسب لوقا يركز على  شخصيته (المسيح) الكهنوتية فقد بدأ بزكريا الكاهن وهو يقدم البخور لله. لأن العجل المسمن (أنظر لوقا 23:15)، الذي كان سيقدم ذبيحة بسبب الابن الأصغر الذي وُجد، كان يعُد حالاً  ويركز متى على ميلاده الإنساني قائلاً " كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم " و " وكان ميلاد يسوع المسيح هكذا ". فهو إذا إنجيل الإنسانية، ولذا يظهر [ المسيح ] خلال كل الإنجيل كإنسان وديع ومتواضع. ويبدأ مرقس من جهة أخرى بروح النبوة الآتي على الناس من الأعالي قائلاً " بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح، كما هو مكتوب في اشعياء النبي " مشيراً إلى المدخل المجنح للإنجيل. لذلك صارت رسالته وجيزة ومختصره لمثل هذه الشخصية النبوية"

هل تعرف يا رجل ان القديس العظيم ايريناؤس هذا عاش بين عام 100-120م اى انه كان معاصرا لتلاميذ السيد المسيح ليس لفترة كبيرة نعم و لكنه عاصر تلاميذ الاباء الرسل جميعاااااااااا و كان هو تلميذ بوليكاربوس تلميذ يوحنا الحبيب شخصيا!!!!!!!!

و فى روما كان يوجد العلامة هيبوليتوس الذى اقتبس من اسفار العهد الجديد نحو 1300 مرة و أكد قداستها و وحيها من الله.

اما تلك الكتابات الابوكريفية مثل أنجيل توما مثلا او ما تزعمه يا زميل حول رؤيا بطرس....هل لديك دليل واحد على ان رؤيا بطرس كتبها بطرس؟؟؟اقتباس واحد من الاباء اللاهوتيين الاوليين؟؟؟هل لديك من شهد لصحة انتقال هذه الاسفار عن الاباء الرسل نفسهم؟؟؟
هل تعرف يا زميل ان الماركونيين (بالتأكيد سيادتك كعلامة لاهوتى عارف من هو ماركيون و اتباعه) قد ألفوا كتابات و رسائل لا تحصى و نسبوها الى الاباء الرسل كما قال القديس ايريناؤس؟؟؟

هؤلاء الغنوسيين الذين ألفوا كتاباتهم قال عنهم العلامة ترتليان ان كل كتاباتهم لا تمت باى صلة للرسل او تلاميذهم و ها انا انتظر اى اشارة او اى اقتباس او اى ذكر لما تدعيه عن رسالة برنابا على فم الاباء الرسل او تلاميذهم يؤكد انها وحى من الله او انهم تسلموها مع السبعة و عشرون سفرا

ها انا منتظر دليلك يا زميل على ان النسخة الفاتيكانية تحتوى على هذه الرسالة الزائدة!!!!!

ثم نعود الى الرسالة الى اهل العبرانيين و حين تتكلم عن ابينا الطاهر القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى ذلك العالم الجليل تقول على اضعف الايمان "القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى" و لن اسمح بغير ذلك.

يقول ابانا:

كاتب الرسالة​إذ لم يكتب واضع الرسالة اسمه في صلبها اختلف الدارسون في نسبتها منذ عصر مبكر، ففي الغرب نسب العلامة ترتليان، من رجال القرن الثاني، الرسالة إلى برناباس. لكن بمقارنتها برسالة برناباس نجد الفارق شاسعًا، ونتأكد أنه لا يمكن أن يكون كاتبهما شخصًا واحدًا. وقد ساد الغرب اتجاه بأن الكاتب هو القديس إكليمنضس الروماني، أما بعد القرن الرابع فصار اتفاق عام أنها للرسول بولس. ​أما بالنسبة للشرق فمنذ البداية كان هناك شبه اتفاق عام على أنها من رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول. هذا ما قبلته الكنيسة الشرقية بوجه عام، ومدرسة الإسكندرية بوجه خاص. جاء في يوسابيوس أن للقديس إكليمنضس السكندري عملاً مفقودًا، ورد فيه أن معلمه بنتينوس الفيلسوف يتحدث عن الرسالة بكونها للقديس بولس.​​ويمكننا أن نلخص نظرة الدارسين للرسالة في الآتي: ​أ. أن الكاتب هو الرسول بولس: ساد هذا الفكر في الكنيسة الشرقية منذ بداية انطلاقها واستقر فيما بعد في الكنيسة الغربية، من بين الذين ذكروا هذا الرأي القديس بنتينوس، والقديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم، والقديس أغسطينوس، ولا يزال يعتبر هو الرأي السائد بين الغالبية العظمى للدارسين المحدثين.​ب. الكاتب هو برناباس: العلامة ترتليان وWeisler, Ulmann .​ج. لوقا البشير: ذكر العلامة أوريجينوس هذا الرأي، وقبله Ebrabd, Calvin.​د. إكليمنضس الروماني: اتجاه غربي مبكر، اختفى تمامًا إلاَّ قلة قبلته مثل Reithmuier, Erasmus.​ه. سيلا: Rohme, Mynster.​و. أبُلس: Luthea, Semler.​​*​*
لماذا لم يذكر الرسول اسمه؟​اعتاد الرسول بولس أن يذكر اسمه في رسائله، فلماذا لم يفعل هكذا في هذه الرسالة؟ عُرف الرسول بولس في الكنيسة الأولى كرسول الأمم، بينما الرسل بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب وغيرهم كرسل لليهود، لهذا كان الرسول بولس أكثر تحررًا منهم في شأن الارتباط ببعض الطقوس اليهودية، مما جعل الكثير من المسيحيين الذين من أصلٍ عبراني ينفرون منه، وقد قيل له: "أخبروا عنك أنك تعلم جميع اليهود الذين بين الأمم الارتداد عن موسى" (أع 21: 21). ولما كانت هذه الرسالة موجهة إلى هذه الفئة، المسيحيين العبرانيين، لهذا كان لائقًا ألاَّ يذكر اسمه حتى لا يحجموا عن قراءتها.​​انتهى التفسير​​نقول لحضرة المدعى​​بفرض اننا أخذنا اى من هذه الاراء التى ذكرها ابينا فهل يكون الكاتب مجهول و غير معروف؟؟؟​​ان قلنا اكليمنضس الرومانى او  ترتيليان او برناباس او لوقا.....هل يكون الكاتب مجهول يا زميل؟؟؟​​و يكفى لى هنا ان اقول ان القديس بوليكاربوس نفسه اقتبس منها 100 مرة فى استشهاداته و فى كتاباته و اقواله غير من ذكرهم الاخ العزيز ماى روك و بهذا يكون لدينا يقينا تاما على اجماع الاباء الاوليين على انهم تسلموها من الاباء الرسل كتبة الاسفار المقدسة بعد ان بينا كيف كانت تحفظ الاسفار و كيف دونت​​أكتفى بهذا القدر الان و لهذا البحث باقية فقد هذا ما كتبته و ما جمعته من ابحاث الاباء و العلماء​​


فادي ........ لدي أكثر من 10 مصادر مسيحية منها أكثر من موسوعة لم أجد فيها تعريف علمي لقانونية الأسفار وأتخيل أن تعريفها هو 
قانونية الأسفار = ما تخبرك به الكنيسة أنه قانوني فإنه قانوني وما تخبرك أنه أبوكريفا فإنه أبوكريفا

أنقر للتوسيع...

​و نعم المنهج العلمى يا زميل...حقا اثبتت لى علمك الرائع​​يكفينى فقط انك تسأل عن شىء لا تعرف معناه!​​


على العموم لمن لم يفهم كلامي أرجو أن تأتوا بعالم أو قسيس دارس لكي يعرف عما أتحدث..

أنقر للتوسيع...

​لا اعرف من تظن نفسك لنأتى لك بعالم او قسيس دارس (مرة واحدة)​​بنعمة الله و روحه القدس نحن كفيلين بك و (عشرة زيك) رغم اننا لم ننل من العلم سوى الفتات​​


وأختم بتدليل على كلامي أن كل الأسفار كلام بشر وإجتهاد شخصي

أنقر للتوسيع...

​نقول: بنعمة الله و بشركة الابن الوحيد و موهبة و عطية الروح القدس نحن قادرون على الرد على اية شبهة حول ايماننا القويم الصحيح و حول كتابنا الراسخ كتاب الله الخالد​​


لوقا 1 : 1
1 اذ كان كثيرون قد اخذوا بتاليف قصة في الامور المتيقنة عندنا 2 كما سلمها الينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخداما للكلمة 3 رأيت انا ايضا اذ قد تتبعت كل شيء من الاول بتدقيق ان اكتب على التوالي اليك ايها العزيز ثاوفيلس 4 لتعرف صحة الكلام الذي علّمت به

أنقر للتوسيع...

​نقول بنعمة المسيح​​المفهوم من قول لوقا البشير ان كثيريين قد اخذوا بتأليف قصة انهم هم من ألفوا تلك القصة و ليس لوقا...ثم لاحظ قول البشير"فى المور المتيقنة لدينا"...و هنا اقول كيف لاتكون امور موقنة و هى وحى من الله؟​فان كثير قد كتبوا قصة السيد المسيح و لكن ليس بوحى من الله و يوضح لنا ذلك تفسير ابينا الغالى تادرس يعقوب ملطى قائلا:​. ظروف الكتابة هي وجود كثيرين ممَّن كتبوا عن الأمور المتيقِّنة الخاصة بالسيِّد المسيح وأعماله الخلاصيّة. يرى قلَّة من الدارسين أنه يقصد بهذا الإنجيليِّين مرقس ومتّى، لكن الرأي الغالب أنه يقصد أناسًا غير مخلِّصين حاولوا الكتابة عن شخص السيِّد المسيح بفكرٍ خاطئٍ... لكن أعمالهم لم تقبلها الكنيسة الأولى كأسفار قانونيّة.​ويميز العلامة أوريجينوس بين إنجيل معلِّمنا لوقا (وأيضًا بقيّة الأناجيل) التي كُتبت بوحي الروح القدس وتسلّمتها الكنيسة، وبين المحاولات البشريّة لكتابة أناجيل، فيقول: [معني كلمة "أخذوا" أنهم حاولوا، وفي هذا إتهام موجَّه ضدَّهم ضمنيًا، إذ حاولوا كتابة الأناجيل دون إرشاد الروح القدس، أما البشيرون متَّى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا فلم يحاولوا التأليف إنما امتلأوا بالروح القدس فكتبوا الأناجيل... أربعة أناجيل هي القانونيّة، منها وحدها نستقي إيماننا بربِّنا ومخلِّصنا.]​يقول القدّيس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي: [ينتهر لوقا الطوباوي ما هو من صنع الناس مسلِّمًا إيَّانا ما هو مُرْوٍٍ من القدّيسين... فكل قدّيس يتسلّم التقاليد يساهم بغير تحريف أن يثبت تعاليم الأسرار. لذلك تطالبنا الكلمة الإلهيّة بالتلمذة على أيدي هؤلاء. إذ هم معلِّمون لنا بالحق، ولهؤلاء وحدهم يلزمنا أن نصغي، لأن لهم وحدهم "صادقة هي الكلمة ومستحقَّة كل قبول" (1 تي 1: 15). هؤلاء ليسوا تلاميذ سمعوا من الآخرين بل هم شهود عيان وخدَّام للكلمة إذ سمعوا منه ما قد سلَّموه.]​ب. يكتب معلِّمنا لوقا "الأمور المتيقِّنة" والأكيدة، لذلك يشبِّه القدّيس أمبروسيوس هذا السفر بالبيت الذي يُبنى علي الصخر، المرتبط بالإيمان الكامل الثابت غير المتزعزع، هذا الإيمان يقوم على الفهم الروحي والإدراك والتمييز بين الحق والباطل، وليس على المعجزات المجرّدة​بنفس المعنى يقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [يعبِّر القدّيس لوقا عن مشاعره بقوله: "الأمور المتيقِّنة عندنا". لقد عرف القصّة بكل يقين الإيمان والعقل فلم يتردّد في تصديقها، وهذا حال المؤمن. لقد بلغ قمَّة الإيمان كقول النبي: "ثبِّت كلامك في قلبي" (مز 119). لذلك يقول الرسول عن المؤمنين الأقوياء الأشدَّاء أنهم متأصِّلون ومتأسِّسون في الإيمان (أف 3: 18). الإنسان المتأصِّل والمؤسّس في الإيمان لا يمكن أن ينهدم أو يسقط بُناؤه حتى إن هبَّت العاصفة وهاجت الرياح ونزلت الأمطار كالسيول عليه، لأن بِناءه مؤسّس ومتين. هذا ويليق بنا ألا نعتقد بأن قوّة إيماننا تقوم على الرؤيّة الملموسة أو هي ثمرة ذكاء أو عقل. لنترك غير المؤمنين يؤمنون خلال العلامات والمعجزات الظاهرة، أما المؤمن المحنَّك القوي فيسلك ويفكِّر بالروح مميِّزًا الحق من الباطل.]​====================​هل مازال الامر مشكلة حتى الان؟​فأن هؤلاء هم من ألفوا و ليس البشير لوقا و لأن كلامهم ليس بوحى رفضته الكنيسة و هذا لأنه تأليف و قد اوضح ذلك العلامة اوريجانيوس فى قوله ان كلمة"اخذوا" تعنى محاولتهم لفعل ذلك و ايضا توبيخ لهم و انتهارهم عن فعل مثل هذه الاشياء.​ثم لاحظ قول البشير فى العدد الثانى"معاينيين و خداما للكلمة" و قد اوضح لنا العلامة اوريجانيوس ان تلك المعاينة كانت للكلمة(و هو السيد المسيح) و ان تلك المعاينة لم تكن مجرد رؤية بشرية او التقاء العين بالعين فقط بل كانت اختلاط تام فى الحياة بل و كانت النتيجة الطبيعية لذلك ان يكون الالتحام ايضا فى العمل و الخدمة فصاروا"خداما للكلمة"...مما يؤكد ان هذا لم يكن تأليف بل كان تسليم كامل لوحى الله...و مما يؤكد ان لوقا تسلم التسليم الصحاح قوله"اذ قد تتبعت كل شيء من الاول"...​فلقد كان لوقا من هؤلاء من تسلموا من معاينيين الكلمة و الذين خدموه و لم يكن مجرد متابع لهذه الاحداث خادما للكلمة فقد بل مدقق فى كل شىء اذ قال"تتبعت كل شيء من الاول بتدقيق"...​و يوضح لنا ايضا العلامة اوريجانيوس امر هام حين قال"[نستخلص من هذه الكلمات أن المعرفة قد تكون غاية في ذاتها، لكنه يتوِّجها العمل بمضمونها... فالاكتفاء بالمعرفة دون تطبيقها هو علم بلا نفع. وكما يرتبط العلم بالتطبيق العملي هكذا ترتبط المعرفة بخدمة الكلمة... فكلمة "معاينين" تعني المعرفة النظريّة، بينما تشير كلمة "خدَّام" للمعرفة التطبيقيّة.]"​مما يؤكد ان لوقا استقى تعاليمه ممن عاينوا السيد المسيح نفسه و لم يكتفوا بتلقن هذه التعاليم فقط بل كان( عاملا مزكى لا يخزى)...اذ كان خادما للكلمة غير مكتفيا بتلقى العلم فقط.​ثم ننتقل الى القديس كيرلس الكبير و نرى ماذا قال هنا:​[يصف القدّيس لوقا رسل المسيح بأنهم عاينوا الرب، وفي ذلك يتّفق لوقا مع يوحنا، فقد كتب: "والكلمة صار جسدًا وحل بيننا، ورأينا مجده مجدًا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءًا نعمة وحقًا" (يو 1: 14). كان لابد أن يظهر المسيح بالجسد، حتى نراه ونحس به، لأنه جلّ اسمه بطبيعته لا يُرى ولا يُلمس، فإنَّ يوحنا يقول أيضًا: "الذي كان من البدء، الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيُّوننا، الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة، فإنَّ الحياة أُظهرت لنا" (1 يو 1: 1). أتسمعون كيف أن الحياة ظهرت لنا فلمسناها بأيدينا ورأيناها بعيُّوننا؟ ظهر المسيح حتى ندرك أن الابن صار جسدًا، فرأيناه بصفته إنسانًا، وقبلاً لم نره باِعتباره إلهًا.]​فلم يكن لوقا الوحيد الذى شهد انه تسلم من خدام الكلمة بل يؤكد قوله ايضا البشير يوحنا من جهة كلمة الحياة الذى عاين ربنا يسوع و كان من تلاميذه.​و يقول القديس أمبروسيوس​[رأى التلاميذ كلمة الرب وسمعوه... هؤلاء الذين شاهدوا مجد الكلمة مع موسى وإيليَّا (مت 16: 3) رأوا الرب يسوع، إذ شاهدوه في مجده، أما الآخرون (اليهود) فلم يروه هؤلاء الذين عرفوه حسب الجسد، إذ أُعطي للبصيرة الروحيّة لا للعيُّون الجسديّة أن ترى يسوع. لم يره اليهود مع أنهم أبصروه (جسديًا). أما إبراهيم فقد رآه كما هو مكتوب: "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلَّل بأن يرى يومي، فرأى وفرح" (يو 8: 56) مع أنه بالتأكيد لم يره حسب الجسد... غير أن اليهود لم يروه، إذ "اِظلم قلبهم الغبي" (رو 1: 21)... عندما نرى الرب نرى عمانوئيل، فندرك أن الله معنا، أما من لا يبصر الله معه فإنَّه لا يعرف بعد مولود العذراء.]​و من كتابات الاباء هذه نصل فى النهاية الى ان لوقا تسلم هذا التقليد من معاينين للكلمة ليس مجرد رؤيا العين للعين بل هو التحام تام فى مختلف اتجاهات الحياة...و وصلنا ايضا انه لم يكن مجرد مستمع بل كان عاملا ايضا اذ صار خادما للكلمة.​و المعروف ان كلمة انجيل هى البشارة السارة و بربط معنى كلمة الانجيل مع معنى كلمة"العزيز ثاوفيلوس" سنصل الى معنى روحى عميق اوضحه لنا القديس امبروسيوس.​ان كلمة العزيز هى بمثابة مركز عظيم ذو شأن مرتفع و كلمة ثاوفيلوس تعنى محب الله,,,و هنا يقول القديس امبروسيوس"[إن كنت تحب الله فهذه البشارة هي مكتوبة لك، وإن كانت قد كُتبت لأجلك، فأقبلها من الإنجيلي وديعة واحتفظ بها في أعماق نفسك: "احفظ الوديعة الصالحة بالروح القدس الساكن فينا" (2 تي 1: 14). تأمَّلها في كل حين، وتحصن فيها على الدوام... فإنَّ أولى واجباتك هي الأمانة في هذه الوديعة التي لا يبليها سوس (هرطقة) ولا يفسدها صدأ.]​فأن هذا العمق الروحى فى سمو العلاقة مع الله يقف كالصخر المنيع تأتى الامواج من حوله تتخيل انها ستزعزعه فأذ بها تفاجأ انها تنكسر امام كلمة الله الحية.​و يضيف العلامة اوريجانيوس قائلا:​[ربَّما يظن البعض أن الإنجيل قد كُتب لشخص يُدعى ثاوفيلس، لكن إن كنتم أيها السامعون جميعكم محبو الرب فأنتم ثاوفيلس. ثاوفيلس هو شخص صالح جدًا وقوي... فلا يوجد ثاوفيلس ضعيف. أقول أن كل "ثاوفيلس" هو قوي، مصدر قوَّته وقدرته هو كلمة الله.]​فأن هذه رسالة الله للبشر انه ان كنت محبا لله فأقبل رسالته التى يبعثها لك شخصيا,,,فهذه رسالة الى كل من يحب الله.​و اذا نظرنا ايضا الى العلاقة بين بولس الرسول و بين لوقا البشير فسنجد الاتى:​1-) ارتبط القديس لوقا بالقديس بولس رسول الأمم بصداقة قوية، ففي سفر الأعمال أقلع الإنجيلي لوقا مع الرسول بولس من تراوس إلى ساموتراكي ثم إلى نيابوليس، ومن هناك إلى فيلبي (أع 16: 10-39 الرحلة التبشيرية الثانية). مرة أخرى في رحلة الرسول بولس التبشيرية الثالثة عند رجوعه تبعه الإنجيلي لوقا من فيلبى إلى أورشليم (أع 20: 5-21: 18). كما نراه مرافقًا له في روما عند الأسر (28: 30). وكان معه في لحظاته الأخيرة، إذ يقول في رسالته الوداعية: "لوقا وحده معي" (2 تي 4: 11).​2-)هكذا ارتبط الاثنان معًا، فسجل لنا الإنجيلي لوقا الكثير من عمل الله الكرازي خلال الرسول بولس في سفر الأعمال؛ ودعاه الرسول بولس: "الطبيب الحبيب" (كو 4: 14)، كما دعاه بالعامل معه (فل 24).​3-)ساد في الكنيسة الأولى إحساس بأن قدوم السيد المسيح اقترب جدًا، وأنه يتحقق في العصر الرسولي، الأمر الذي عالجه الرسول بولس في رسالته الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي، مؤكدًا أن السيد لن يأتي إلا بعد ظهور إنسان الخطية، وتحقق حركة الارتداد. فإن معلمنا لوقا حمل ذات الاتجاه معلنًا في هذا السفر كما في سفر الأعمال أن موت السيد وقيامته وصعوده المجيد، لا يعني مجيئه الثاني في الحال. ولا بعد خراب أورشليم مباشرة، إذ أساء البعض فهم كلمات الإنجيلي مرقس (14: 62؛ 9: 1)، فقد أعلن أن ملكوت المسيا حقيقة واقعة تتم أولاً في الكنيسة هنا، وتتحقق في القلب، وينضم إلى الكنيسة كل يوم الذين يخلصون. كأن مجيء السيد يتحقق أولاً بحلوله في قلوب المختارين، وإذ يكمل عمله هنا في العالم يأتي على السحاب​4-)وأيضًا كصديق ورفيق للقديس بولس في كثير من أسفاره أوجد شيئًا من التشابه بين كتاباتهما، مما جعل العلامة ترتليان يقول بأن الإنجيلي لوقا قد استنار بالرسول بولس​و اذا كان لوقا هو تلميذ بولس الرسول الذى قد عاين المسيح و جائت تلمذته على يد المسيح فماذا تبقى لنؤمن انه وحى من الله؟​و من منطلق ايماننا ان الكتاب المقدس هو واحدة كاملة مكتلمة الكل يكمل بعضه فاننا نرى تطابق عجيب بين انجيل المسيح بحسب البشير لوقا و الاسفار الستة الاولى من العهد القديم فنلاحظ الاتى:​ا. سفر التكوين الجديد يصف ميلاد السيد المسيح وطفولته، هذا الذي به تتحقق الخليقة الجديدة، فبظهور آدم الثاني انطلقت البشرية إلى عالم جديد.​ب. الخروج الجديد تحقق بتجربة السيد المسيح في البرية أربعين يومًا، حيث غلب لحسابنا، مقابل تيه شعب إسرائيل أربعين سنة بعد خروجهم وسقوطهم المستمر في التذمر.​ج. سفر اللاويين الجديد هو إقامة الإثني عشر تلميذًا، وتقديم العظة الخاصة بسيامتهم كسفر اللاويين آخر (6: 20).​د. سفر العدد الجديد هو إرسالية السبعين رسولاً.​هـ. القسم الخاص بسفر التثنية يمثل النصيب الأكبر من الإنجيل حيث يضم أجزاء كثيرة من تعاليم السيد خاصة في (9: 51- 18: 14)​و. سفر يشوع الذي قدمه معلمنا لوقا هو قصة آلام السيد المسيح وقيامته، فقبول راحاب الزانية يقابله زكا العشار (لو 19: 1-2).​و مما سبق ذكره فيتبين لنا ان بشارة المسيح بحسب البشير لوقا هى وحى من الله للبشير.​​


سفر المكابيين الثاني 15 : 39- 40 
فان كنت قد احسنت التاليف واصبت الغرض فذلك ما كنت اتمنى وان كان قد لحقني الوهن والتقصير فاني قد بذلت وسعي 
ثم كما ان شرب الخمر وحدها او شرب الماء وحده مضر وانما تطيب الخمر ممزوجة بالماء وتعقب لذة وطربا كذلك تنميق الكلام على هذا الاسلوب يطرب مسامع مطالعي التاليف. انتهى. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

​نقول بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح انك لو كلفت نفسك حقا و بحثت عن معنى المصدر"ألف" فى المعاجم العربية ما كنا رأينا تلك الشبهة الواهية و نقول:​​التاليف فى معناه هو الكتابه او فن الخطابه او اسلوب توصيل الرساله الى الطرف الاخر والوحى فى المسيحيه هو الكتابه بارشاد الروح القدس .. بمعنى ان الوحى الخارج من فكر الله وصل الى كاتب السفر لكى يوصله الى البشر بما فيها من تنبواء او رساله معينه او وصيه معينه ويتاثر السفر او الكتاب بثقافة الكاتب فى ابلاغ الرساله .. وايضا الشخص الذى سيقراء الرساله ...بمعنى ان الاناجيل الاربعه مع كونها تحكى قصه ميلاد وحياة ومعجزات وصلب وقيامة السيد المسيح ... الا انها اختلفت فى مضمونها بين كل انجيل لان كل منهم يبلغ / يخاطب فئه معينه من الناس .. ورسالات بولس تحمل داخلها تعبيرات كانت تستخدم فى الفلسفه انذاك ... لذلك يقول الكتاب ان الكتاب كله موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم .... لانه لم تات نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ..​لتاكد من الكلمة ارجع الى :
قال ابن حِجْر: ظاهر هذا أنهم كانوا يؤلفون آيات السور باجتهادهم، ولما رأوا أن هذا يحط بمقام القرآن استشهدوا بأحاديث
(الإتقان في علوم القران للسيوطي باب الجمع).​كلمة ( التأليف ) في اللغة ليس معناها فقط قاصرا على ما توهمته ​فالقرآن يقول : ( ألف ) بين قلوبكم ، وايضا ( المؤلفة قلوبهم ) 
(وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعاً وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَاناً وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ) (آل عمران:103) 
(وَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ لَوْ أَنْفَقْتَ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً مَا أَلَّفْتَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ أَلَّفَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ) (لأنفال:63) 
(إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْعَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا وَالْمُؤَلَّفَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَالْغَارِمِينَ وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ) (التوبة:60) 
( من سفر المكابيين الثاني الاصحاح الخامس عشر ) 
و كان الجميع يباركون الى السماء الرب الحاضر لنصرتهم قائلين تبارك الذي حفظ موضعه من كل دنس و ربط راس نكانور على القلعة ليكون دليلا بينا جليا على نصرة الله ثم رسم الجميع بتوقيع عام ان لا يترك ذلك اليوم بدون احتفال بل يكون عيدا وهو اليوم الثالث عشر من الشهر الثاني عشر الذي يقال له اذار بلسان ارام قبل يوم مردكاي بيوم واحد هذا ما تم من امر نكانور ومنذ تلك الايام عادت المدينة في حوزة العبرانيين وههنا انا ايضا اجعل ختام الكلام فان كنت قد احسنت التاليف واصبت الغرض فذلك ما كنت اتمنى وان كان قد لحقني الوهن والتقصير فاني قد بذلت وسعي 
​كلمة ( فان كنت قد أحسنت التاليف ) 
من الممكن ان يكون المقصود هنا كلامه عن ( تاليف القلوب والجموع ) في احتفال حضره الجميع !!!!
فالتأليف هنا ليس الكتاب بل ( القلوب المجتمعة ) 
ومن الممكن ان يكون ( تاليف ) بمعنى ( جمع الاحداث معا في كتاب واحد ) 
او الاعتياد على الشيء ...
مثل قول القرآن  الف الشيء = اعتاد عليه ) 
(وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُوا بَلْ نَتَّبِعُ مَا أَلْفَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئاً وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ) (البقرة:170) 
(إِنَّهُمْ أَلْفَوْا آبَاءَهُمْ ضَالِّينَ) (الصافات:69) 
**********
ورد في قاموس الغني باب التأليف :
تَأْلِيفٌ - ج: تَآلِيفُ. [أ ل ف]. (مص. أَلَّفَ). 1."هَذَا الكِتَابُ مِنْ تَأْلِيفِهِ" : مَنْ وَضْعِهِ، أَيْ هُوَ الَّذِي كَتَبَهُ، أَيْ أَلَّفَهُ. 2."يَتَطَلَّبُ تَأْلِيفُ كِتَابٍ مَعْرِفَةً تَامَّةً بِمَادَّتِهِ" : تَجْمِيعُ مَعْلُومَاتِهِ أَوْ تَحْلِيلُهَا أَوْ نَقْدُهَا فِي عِلْمٍ مِنَ العُلُومِ. 
*****************
جاء في قاموس نجعة الزائد باب التأليف :
التَّأْلِيفِ 
تَقُولُ : هَذَا كِتَاب نَفِيس ، جَلِيل ، جَامِع ، غَزِير الْمَادَّةِ ، جَزِيل الْمَبَاحِث ، جَمّالْفَوَائِد ، سَدِيدالْمَنْهَج ، حَسَن الْمَنْحَى ، مُطَّرِدالتَّنْسِيق ، قَرِيب الْمَنَالِ ، دَانِي الْقُطُوف، سَهْل الشَّرِيعَةِ، سَهْل الأُسْلُوبِ، عَذْب الْمَوْرِدِ ، نَاصِع الْبَيَانِ ، وَاضِح التَّعْبِيرِ ، مُشْرِق الدَّلالَةِ ، مُتَسَنِّيالتَّحْصِيل ، تُدْرِكُ فَوَائِدَهُ عَلَى غَيْرِ مَئُونَة، وَلا كَدّ ذِهْن ، وَلا جَهْد فِكْر ، وَلا إِعْنَات رَوِيَّة، وَلا إِرْهَاقَخَاطِر . ​وَقَدْ تَصَفَّحْت مُؤَلَّف كَذَافَإِذَا هُوَ كِتَابٌ أَنِيقٌ، فَصِيح الْخُطْبَةِ، حَسَن الدِّيبَاجَةِ، مُحْكَم الْوَضْعِ ، مُتَنَاسِق التَّبْوِيبِ ، مُطَّرِد الْفُصُول ، وَقَدْ طُوِي عَلَى كَذَا بَابًا ، وَكُسِرعَلَى كَذَا بَابًا ، وَتُرْجِمبِاسْمِ كَذَا ، وَأُلِّف بِرَسْم فُلان . ​وَهُوَ كِتَابٌ فَرِيدٌ فِي فَنِّهِ ، مَبْسُوط الْعِبَارَة ، مُسْهَبالشَّرْح ، مُشْبَعالْفُصُول ، مُسْتَوْعِبلأَطْرَافِ الْفَنِّ ، جَامِع لِشَتِيتالْفَوَائِد ، وَمَنْثُور الْمَسَائِل ، وَمُتَشَعِّب الأَغْرَاضِ ، قَدْ اِسْتَوْعَبَ أُصُولَ هَذَا الْعِلْمِ ، وَأَحَاطَ بِفُرُوعِهِ ، وَاسْتَقْصَى غَرَائِب مَسَائِلِهِ ، وَشَوَاذّهَا ، وَنَوَادِرهَا ، وَلَمْ يَدَعْ آبِدَةإِلا قَيَّدهَا ، وَلا شَارِدَة إِلا رَدَّهَا إِلَيْهِ . 
​وَهُوَ الْغَايَةُالَّتِي لَيْسَ وَرَاءهَا مَذْهَب لِطَالِب ، وَلا مُرَاغلِمُسْتَفِيد ، وَلا مُرَادلِبَاحِث ، وَلا مَضْرِبلِرَائِد ، لَمْ يُصَنَّفْ فِي بَابِهِ أَجْمَع مِنْهُ ، وَلا أَرْصَفتَعْبِيرًا ، وَلا أَمْتَن سَرْدًا، وَقَدْ نُزِّه عَنْ التَّعْقِيد ِ ، وَالإِشْكَال ، وَالإِبْهَام ، وَالتَّعْمِيَةِ، وَاللَّبْس ، وَالْخَلَل ، وَاللَّغْو، وَالْحَشْو، وَالرَّكَاكَة ، وَالتَّعَسُّف، وَالْحَزَازَة، وَحُصِّن مِنْ نَظَرِ النَّاقِدِ ، وَالْمُعْتَرِض ، وَالْمُخَطِّئ ، وَالْمُسَوِّئ، وَالْمُتَعَقِّب، وَالْمُسْتَدْرِك، وَارْتَفَعَ عَنْ مَقَامِ الْمُتَحَدِّي، وَالْمُعَارِض، وَإِنَّمَا قُصَارَىمُعَارِضه أَنْ يَنْتَهِيَ إِلَيْهِ ، وَيَنْسِجَ فِي التَّأْلِيفِ عَلَيْهِ . ​وَتَقُولُ : هَذَا مُؤَلَّف مُخْتَصَر ، وَجِيز ، وَمُوجَز ، وَمُدْمَج التَّأْلِيف، جَزْل التَّعْبِيرِ، مُحْكَم الْحُدُودِ ، ضَابِط التَّعَارِيف ، حَسَن التَّفْرِيع لِلْمَسَائِلِ ، مُتَتَابِع النَّسَقِ ، مُتَشَاكِل الأَطْرَاف . ​وَهُوَ مَتْن مَتِين الرَّصْف، مُحْكَم الْقَوَاعِدِ ، مَنِيع الْمَطْلَب ، حَصِين الْمَدَاخِلِ ، قَدْ لَخَّصْت فِيهِ قَوَاعِدَ الْعِلْمِ أَحْسَن تَلْخِيص ، وَحَرَّرْت مَسَائِلَهُ أَحْسَن تَحْرِير . ​وَعَلَيْهِ شَرْحٌ لَطِيفٌ ، كَافِل بِبَيَان غَامِضه ، وَإِيضَاحِ مُبْهَمِه ، وَحَلِّ مُشْكِله ، وَتَفْصِيلِ مُجْمَلِهِ ، وَبَسْط مُوجَزِه ، وَتَقْرِيب بِعِيدِهِ ، وَالْكَشْفِ عَنْ دَقَائِق أَغْرَاضِهِ ، وَخَفِيّ مَقَاصِده ، وَلَطِيف إِشَارَاتِهِ ، وَمَكْنُون أَسْرَارِهِ ، وَمُقْفَل مَسَائِله . 
وَهِيَ الْمُؤَلَّفَاتُ ، وَالْمُصَنَّفَاتُ ، وَالْمَجَامِيع ، وَالدَّوَاوِينُ ، وَالرَّسَائِلُ ، وَالْمُتُونُ ، وَالشُّرُوح ، وَالْحَوَاشِي ، ​***************
واليك ما جاء في لسان العرب باب : ألف  وألَّف بينهما أوقع الألفة والإصلاح والأَلِف خطَّها الكتابَ جمع مسائله. المؤَلِّف منشئُ الكتب أو جامع مسائل العلم في كتاب يُعرَف بالمؤَلَّف 
*******************
قاموس محيط المحيط :
و أَلَّفْتُ بين الشيئين تأْلِيفًا فتأَلَّفا و أْتَلَفا وفي التنزيل العزيز : لِإِيلَافِ قُرَيْشٍ إِيلَافِهِمْ رِحْلَةَ الشِّتَاءِ وَالصَّيْفِ فيمن جعل الهاء مفعولًا ورحلةَ مفعولًا ثانيًا , وقد يجوز أَن يكون المفعول هنا واحدًا على قولك آلَفْتُ الشيء كأَلِفْتُه وتكون الهاء والميم في موضع الفاعل كما تقول عجبت من ضَرْبِ زيدٍ عمرًا , وقال أَبو إسحَق في لِإِيلَافِ قُرَيْشٍ ​****************
القاموس المحيط : (وألَّفَ) بَيْنَهُما تَأليفاً أوْقَعَ الأُلْفَةَ وألِفاً خَطَّها والأَلْفَ كَمَّلَهُ​​و هذا رد بسيط عن تلك الشبهة الواهية و قد قام نيافة الانبا مكاريوس بتفنيد تلك الشبهة حرف حرف و رد عليها و لكن ساضع الرد لاحقا ان رأيت انك لم تكتفى بهذا الرد​​تم بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح كلى القدرة و الكمال​*[/FONT]


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

تحية وسلام ..

الاخ العزيز فادى 

ربنا يباركك صدقنى .. 


وفرت عليا كلام كتير وانا الحقيقة مشغول خالص اليومين دول 



الاخ العزيز alpharomio

تحية وسلام الى شخصك الكريم 

وبعد ..


فى البداية أود فقط أن اخبرك بمعنى كلمة (( إدعاء )) ... فالادعاء يا صديقى هو نقض شىء (( قائم )) و (( محقق )) .. أى ثبت تحقيقه ... والادعاء هو القول المخالف للموجود .. فمن الاساس لم يأتى الكتاب المقدس (( منقوضاً )) ونحن قولنا بأنه صادق وموحى به من الله !! ... الكتاب المقدس منذ الازل موجود فى فكر الله .. ونزل بوحى على الانبياء ورسله الاطهار .. ونحن آمنا بذلك .. (( جاء )) بعدها (( قوم )) يدعوا (( بتحريف )) أو (( عدم الوحى )) بالكتاب المقدس ... أذاً (( هم أدعوا )) وليس  (( نحن )) .. أذاً وجب عليهم إثبات إدعاءهم هذا ... 

هذا من ناحية ..

ومن ناحية أخرى ... أنت تقول أن ما يمليه علينا الاباء بان هذا موحى به يكون موحى به .. وهذا أبوكريفا فيكون أبو كريفا ... وهنا أسألك .. من قال لك أن القرآن الذى بين أيديك الان هو هو بالفعل الذى كان فى عهد رسول الاسلام ؟؟؟ ... هل تقول المخطوطات ؟؟ .. أقول لك يا صديقى انك غير دقيق فى عبارتك هذه (( واستخدمت لفظ غير دقيق افضل من لفظ آخر يناسب هذا القول )) .. فالقرآن الذى بين أيديك الان يا صديقى .. مر بمراحل كثيرة من التعديل .. و إضافة النقط  (( مما يغير معانى بعض الكلمات )) 

وحتى لا أطيل عليك .. فالحديث عن الكتاب المقدس وليس القرآن ... أقول لك لقد قولت يا أخى ان المخطوطات الــ (( 24000 )) ليس بينها اثنتان متطابقتان 



> وأي نعم توجد 24000 مخطوطة ولكن لا يوجد إثنان متطابقتان.


 
وسؤالى هو .. هل قرأت او رأيت تلك المخطوطات ؟؟!!! .. بالتأكيد لا ... اذاً ما هو دليل إدعاءك ؟؟!!.. بالطبع ستنهض بنشاط وتأتى الىّ ببعض الايات كما أوردتها فى مشاركتك السابقة .. وتقول أنظر هنا يقول الرسول انه قام بتأليف او يعتذر أن كان اخطأ ... او مثلا قد تأتى الىّ باية من سفر االمكابين (( وهذا ما انتظرة منك )) وتقول هنا يوجد سلامات وتحيات .. هل هذا وحى ؟ .. أو مثلا تقول بان بولس الرسول يطلب من تلميذه تيموثاوس ان يحضر (( الرداء )) فهل يعقل ان يكون هذا بوحى ؟ ... أنتظر أسئلتك هذه يا صديقى  

وحتى لا أدخل فى مواضيع أخرى متشعبه ... فمن أروع الامور التى صادفتنى فى أثناء مناقشاتى (( القليلة )) مع الاخوة المسلمون .. أن يقينى يزداد يوماً بعد يوم .. بــ (( ترابط )) الكتاب المقدس (( ووحدته )) الكاملة .. فلا تجد آية مثلا وضعت لامر معين وانتهى الامر .. بل الكل يكمل البعض .. ويوضح المعنى والمغزى .. ..

بالنسبة للاسفار القانونية التى حذفها البروتستانت .. فالبطبع يا صديقى ستجد مقالات كثيرة لهم تنفى وجود الوحى فى هذه الاسفار .. أو ماذا تخيلت ؟!!!! ولكن هل من بحث علمى موثق ومعتمد وحديث ولهيئة محايده تنفى هذه الاسفار ؟ .. لن تجد .. ثق فى كلامى .. وان كان لديك اية ابحاث علمية فى هذا الشأن فعلى الرحب والسعة 

والحقيقة انه لدى أسماء لمخطوطات كثيرة جداً  تربو عن الــ (( 24000 )) التى ذكرتها اخى الفاضل .. فيبدو أن بحثك كان فى فترة زمنيه متأخرة  فالمخطوطات التى *للعهد الجديد فقط* تزيد عن ((*24,970* )) .. بخلاف العهد القديم 


وللحديث بقة إن شاء الله 

تحياتى


----------



## Fadie (17 أكتوبر 2006)

العفو طارق احنا واحد


----------



## alpharomio (21 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام على من إتبع الهدى..
طارق وفادي مرحبا

أبدأ بالأستاذ طارق........... 


> فى البداية أود فقط أن اخبرك بمعنى كلمة (( إدعاء )) ... فالادعاء يا صديقى هو نقض شىء (( قائم )) و (( محقق )) .. أى ثبت تحقيقه ... والادعاء هو القول المخالف للموجود .. فمن الاساس لم يأتى الكتاب المقدس (( منقوضاً )) ونحن قولنا بأنه صادق وموحى به من الله !!



خطأ.........أنت تريد أن تقول أن كل من قال أن كتاب ما من عند الله كلامه صحيح والإدعاء هو من يخالف...........أي منظق هذا
الإدعاء هو أن أقول لك القرآن من عند الله..........عندها أنا أحتاج أن أثبت لك
وكذلك أنت تقول أن كتابك المقدس من عند الله............هذا إدعاء عليك إثباته!!!!!!!!!
قالوا قديما ........... من المعضلات توضيح الواضحات

الأستاذ فادي
مبروك على الأشراف ........أول مرة ألاحظ...


> هل افهم من ذلك انك تسأل عن شىء لا تعرف معناه؟؟؟


نعم..........هل أنكرت أنا هذا..........وأنت لم تأتي بجديد
ولم تعطيني لا تعريف قانونية الأسفار ولا الأسس (العلمية)

كل هذه مشاركة لا قيمة لها ويتضح انك لم تفهم مرادي



> ننفى ماذا؟؟؟
> 
> ماذا جاء فى رسالتك سوى كلام مرسل لم نرى فيه دليل واحد يا زميل؟؟؟
> 
> اين هو العلم فى رسالتك التى تدعى اننا لم ننفيها و لن ننفيها؟؟



الشاهد الصادق لا يظهر غشا ........... حرام عليك أقرأ ما جئت به ثم كما قلت لك من الأول لا تستطيعوا أن تعرفوا فقط الأسس (اللعلمية) لقانونية الأسفار أو رفضها فكيف إذا كتبت لك صفحات من الإستشهادات مقارنا بين أسباب الرفض والقبول ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

الموضوع كله بإستشهاداته ليس هو المشكلة فهو في رأسي........لكني لو وضعته كمقال طويل ..لن يكون مجدي للحوار ...بل وستحذفونه........الحوار نقطة نقطة يا أستاذ



> نحن لا ندعى يا زميل بل هذه حقيقة واقعة و قد اقر بها ايلوهيم الكائن منذ الازل و الى الابد


مازالت دعوى...........أين إثبات أن الله قال ذلك؟
طيب ما أنا أقول كذلك على القرأن وكل صاحب دين يدعي ولكن أين الدلائل لنسبة هذه الأقوال لله ......أفهمت معنى كلمة "دعوى" ؟؟؟




> ما هى تلك رسالة برنابا؟؟؟
> 
> ضع نصها هنا ان كنت تستطيع و لكنك لست سوى ناقل و ناسخ مما سبقوك


يبدو أنك لم تقرأ ما سبق
أقرأ يا أستاذ

رسالة برنابا الموجودة في المخطوطة السينائية ......... هل تشكك أنهم وضعوا رسالة "منحولة" في أقدم نسخة (كاملة أو تدعون أنها كاملة) ؟؟؟؟؟


وهذه الموسوعة الكاثوليكية
Catholic Encyclopedia 

http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04085a.htm

تقول

the entire New Testament, besides the Epistle of Barnabas, and part of the "Shepherd" of Hermas
ووردت الرسالة "اللى مش عاجبة حدرتك" في بقايا الوثيقة الموراتورية كسفر قانوني

ودائرة المعارف الكتابية تقول بأن "إكليمندس السكندري إقتبس منها بإعتبارها سفرا كتابيا ويبدو أن أورجانيوس كان عنده نفس الفكر "
كانوا يعتبرونها سفر قانوني يا أستاذ

ولم أحصل على نصها ولكني أعرف سبب حذفها ..........سبب واحد تقوله الموسوعة الكتابية
لأن كاتبها يدعو للإيمان بالناموس حرفيا ........... أما رسالة عبرانين فهو يقول
عب 7 : 15ومِمَّا يَزيدُ الأمْرَ وُضوحًا أَن يُقامَ كاهِنٌ غَيرُه على مِثالِ مَلكيصادَق 16 لم يَصِرْ كاهِنًا بِحَسَبِ شَريعةِ وَصِيَّةٍ بَشَرِيَّة، بل بِحَسَبِ قُوَّةِ حَياةٍ لَيسَ لَها زَوال، 17 لأَنَّ الشَّهادَةَ الَّتي أُدِّيَت لَه هي: (( أَنتَ كاهِنٌ لِلأَبَد على رُتْبَةِ مَلكيصادَق )). 18وهكذا *نُسِخَتِ* الوَصِيَّةُ السَّابِقَةُ لِضُعفِها وقِلَّةِ فائِدَتِها، 19فالشَّريعَةُ لم تُبِلغْ شَيئًا إِلى الكَمال، وأُدخِلَ رَجاءٌ أَفضَلُ نَتَقَرَّب بِه إِلى اللّه. 

والكاتب مجهول كما اخبرتك

وبخصوص النقد أنا أتكلم عن علماء النقد الأجانب مسيحيين يا استاذ ..وليس الملحدين......وصدقني لا تريد أن تعرف ما يقولون 
ولا تغير الموضوع
يتبع


----------



## alpharomio (22 أكتوبر 2006)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد
ربي يسر وأعن "رب أشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري وأحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي"

الأستاذ فادي....نكمل ما كنا قد بدأناه
أنت تقول أن كلامي مرسل ولا يوجد دلائل حتى الآن وقد رددت عليك وأحب أن أبين أننا في منتدى حوار وليس في موقع ..
فعندما تريد حوار مجدي ...علمي....نافع لي ولك وجميع القراء يجب أن نبحث نقطة نقطة.......لكن شغل "أضرب وإجري" أو "إلصق وإجري" للجهلة والناقلين كوبي باست ولو فعلت ذلك لما زاد عمر الموضوع عن نصف ساعة.
والنقطة الواحدة أصلا تقتضي جهدا ووقتا طويلا للنقاش ..فكيف بكذا نقطة؟!
فلو كتبت أنا الموضوع بالكامل بجميع شواهده أنه فعلا لا يوجد أدنى أساس علمي لقبول الأسفار أو رفضها....سيكون ما يقارب 40 صفحة وورد أتكلم فيها في 30 نقطة على الأقل وبعدها ترد أنت (لو لم يحذف) رد طويل في كذا يوم ولو إتضح بالنسبة لي خطأ وأبدأ في الرد على أخطائك فأرد على نقطة وأدع نقطة وأنت...إلخ وتضيع نقاط الموضوع ويضيع الحق منك إن كان معك ويضيع مني إن كنت صاحبه ....فماذا إستفيد أنا من نسخ أجزاء من كتابي هنا ؟! وماذا ستفيد أنت ؟! المنتدى للحوار وليس موقعا !!

والحوارات المتشعبه في أكثر من موضوع ليست ذات جدوى ..... فهذا يقول عشر نقاط ثم يرد الأخر على 5 منهم ويعلق الأول على ال5 ردود طبعا بإضافات جديده ثم ما يلبثوا أن يخرجوا من الموضوع أو يتحول الموضوع لسب وشتم وإعتراض على حذف أو تحرير (نظرا للخروج عن الموضوع).

فلهذا.......فالحوار نقطة بعد نقطة....ولا ننتقل لنقطة جديدة حتى نقتل سابقتها بحثا.

لو وافقتني فنحن هنا في معرض أول نقطة في نقاشنا لم نتجاوزها ألا وهي: تعريف قانونية الأسفار و الأساسات العلمية (وضع تحت العلمية ستين خطا) لقبول الأسفار أو رفضها.

وبالمناسبة تقول أني "ناقل" كمن سبقوني !!
طيب لعلم حدرتك هذا (حسب علمي) أول نقاش على المنتديات عامة يتناول هذا السؤال بالأعلى......فكيف أكون ناقل (سبحان الله)؟!
ثم أصلا ... موضوع النقل أنا أؤيده بشروط 1- منها ما سبق حول الحوار نقطة بنقطة 
2- أن تنقل وراء ثقة وليس مدلسا كذابا..يعني مثلا من ينقل من كتاب "الله واحد في ثالوث" خصوصا الفصل الممتع أن الإسلام يوافق على الثالوث ..عندما تنقل هذا الفصل تقع في مأزق كبير جدا..لأنك ما أنتقيت من تنقل منه...فهي كتب للضحك على العوام السذج.... بل وأعرف مسيحيا أسلم لأنه كان يلصق ويجري وكلما نقل لنا مقالا بينا له عواره وكذبه.....فشرح الله صدره بعد أشهر من المناقشات وأسلم.

3- أهم نقطة أتذكرها شرط من شروط الإشتراك في منتدى الجامع القديم وهي أن تكون قادرا على مناقشة ما تنقله. 

وأظن أنا حتى لو نقلت ... ولم أفعل... أني قادر على مناقشة ما انقله....بل وأمانتي العلمية تقتضي أن أنقل مصادر "المسلمين"  التي نقلت منها حتى ولو كان لدي المصادر المسيحية التي يعتمدوا عليها...تلك تسمى أمانة علمية ولا يقدرها إلا العلماء وطلبة العلم...يا أستاذ


وتتهموني بأني بلا دليل
أنا لم أتهم الكتاب المقدس –في تلك النقطة- حتى تطالبني بالدليل
أنا سألت سؤالا ألا وهو : ماهية تعريف قانونية الأسفار و الأساسات العلمية (وضع تحت العلمية ستين خطا) لقبول الأسفار أو رفضها.

فهل مجرد أن تسأل سؤالا تحتاج أن تأتي بالدليل ...؟!!!!!!!!!!
دليل على ماذا ؟!

أما الناسخ يا استاذ هو أنتم.....لم يأت أحدكم حتى الآن بشئ علمي إطلاقا ...ولأن الموضوع جديد أنتم لا تعرفون كيف تردون...ولأن الموضوع جديد لا تستطيعون أن تقدموا لي شيئا سوى أن يشرح لي أحدكم قانونية الأسفار القانونية الثانية ...ولم أسأل عنها إطلاقا...
و من يطالبني بأن أعطي شبهاتي حول الأسفار و هو سيرد علي بنعمة الرب ........ ومن يطالبني بالدليل على سؤالي...بل ومن يحاول أن يثبت أنني أجهل ما اسأل عنه وكأنه ليس شئ طبيعي أن اجهل ما أسأل عنه... بل ويظن أحدكم أنه يعرف ما أسأل عنه ... صدقني أنت تجهل ما أسأل عنه بل ولا أحد يعلمه !!! وأخر يضع لي أسماء المخطوطات كما سمع بها ...وتقول أني أنقل عن الملحدين...لا يا أستاذ مدارس النقد هذه مسيحية ويتعلم منها القساوسة العرب الآن ومعترف بها ونقل نقدها وتحليلاتها للأناجيل المصادر العربية العلمية وقريبا في معرض الإستدلالات ستعرف أن نظريات كتابة الأناجيل  وليس منها نظرية واحدة تؤكد أنه وحي الروح القدس ولا اي من الكلام الذي في أدمغة عوام النصارى ؟! بل هناك إعتراف كامل بالحقائق والتناقضات ومن ثم البناء الفكري على الحقائق ...ومن ثم مدارس النقد المسيحية وصلت لحقائق قالها القرآن  100  %  وهذا إعجاز...ولو أكملت معي فسيأتي في معرض كلامنا إثباتاتي وسأنقل ما نقله العرب عن مدارس النقد لكيلا تقول أن العلماء الغربيين متسيبين أو كفروا ولم نسمع بهؤلاء العلماء من قبل !!
{وَيَرَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ الَّذِي أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ هُوَ الْحَقَّ وَيَهْدِي إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ} (6) سورة سبأ

حتى مثالي الوحيد لتقريب الفهم "رسالة برنابا" الكل يتكلم بدون علم فمن يظنها إنجيل برنابا ومن يظنني ألتف لأثبت انها إنجيل برنابا ومن يقول لي ضع نصها...... وتتهموني بعدم الوضوح مع أني أسأل سؤال واضح للغاية لأنكم تجهلون ما أتكلم عنه أساسا وليس عندكم مصدر تنقلون منه لتردوا علي !
لهذا طلبت أن أكلم قسيس عالم وليس أي قسيس كمان....لأن الموضوع جديد ولأنه أصلا القسيس سيحتاج للإستقراء والقياس والأمثلة لأنه لن يجد ما أتكلم عنه مباشرة...وربما يصل بهذا القياس لشئ ولكن أغلب ظني أنه لن يصل أحد لشئ في هذا الموضوع إطلاقا ؟! وحتى لو وصل لن يستطيع الرد علي  بفضل الرب.


أما المخطوطات ...فموضعوها طويل ولعلمك هناك نوعان من المصادر المسيحية :

1- مصادر تبشيرية أو عامة ( مواقع الكنائس والتبشير والكتب الموجهه لعامة النصارى ) ,تخاطب عامة النصارى وغيرهم وهذه المصادر نجد فيها الصورة وردية وجميلة مثل ( يوجد 24000  مخطوطة للكتاب المقدس وإنه حفظ وكتب بواسطة الروح القدس للحواريين ...الخ.)

2- مصادر أكاديمية مسيحية ( الكتب المتخصصة في اللاهوت والمعاهد والكليات ) وتجد بها الكثير من الحقيقة مثل ( الكتبة مجهولون , المخطوطات فقدت وأقدم المخطوطات الموجودة من القرن الرابع الميلادي وغير مكتملة, بها اختلافات, لقد قاسى النص نتيجة العديد من التغييرات و... ) . ولكن مع ذلك تشير المصادر الاكاديمية المسيحية أنه بالرغم من هذه التغييرات والفقد والاختلافات فكل هذا لا يؤثر في روح الكتاب المقدس وجوهرة وتعاليمه !!.


نجد ايضا" في المصادر الاكاديمية الرد أو التوضيح لما هو موجود بالمصادر العامة , وكمثال: 
مصادر عامة : توجد 24 ألأف مخطوطة للكتاب المقدس .
مصادر أكاديمية مسيحية: المخطوطات من القرن السابع الميلادي فما بعدها, وأقدم المخطوطات المكتملة تقريبا" هي المخطوطتان "السينائية" و"الفاتيكانية" وتاريخ كتابتهم القرن الرابع الميلادي وبالرغم من ذلك يوجد بينهما أكثر من 3600 اختلاف ( العهد الجديد فقط ),.

مصادر عامة : توجد مخطوطة من القرن الثاني وأخرى من القرن الثالث الميلادي .
مصادر أكاديمية مسيحية : نعم ولكنها ليست للعهد الجديد بل لاجزاء صغيرة منه .

وأرجوك لا تفتح موضوع المخطوطات الآن إلا بالقدر الذي أستدل منه ولا تقحم موضوع المخطوطات عامة وترص أسماء مخطوطات لا تعلم ما بها.....فأرجوك نتكلم عن المخطوطات التي تتصل بموضوعنا فقط..ولو أردت نقاشا حول المخطوطات أنا معك ولكن الموضوع أكبر مني ومنك (فعلا)...فهو علم لا أعرف له مصدرا عربيا علميا حتى الآن...وأظن الأشهر هي كتابات متزجر Bruce Metzger  ولذلك فالموضوع يطول جدا بالإعتماد على المصادر الأجنبية فقط.

أسف على هذه المقدمة الطويلة ولكن كانت ضرورية لتوضيح الأساسات...!
يتبع


----------



## alpharomio (22 أكتوبر 2006)

دعنا نوضح سؤالي الذي نحن فيه لثلاث صفحات حتى الآن ولم نصل لشئ..سؤالي هو

ما هو تعريف قانونية الأسفار ؟ و ما هي الأساسات العلمية (وضع تحت كلمة "العلمية" ستين خطا) لقبول الأسفار أو رفضها؟​
الشق الأول من السؤال ممكن يكون سهل جدا..فالأسفار القانونية هي الأسفار المقبولة لدي الكنيسة ككلمة الرب
أنا لن أدخل في صراعات مذهبية عن 73 سفر أم 66 ولن يهمني الفرق الآن كثيرا فما أقوله أهم .

ولكن المهم هو...... أنه ما أثبتته سابقا .. كملخص لما فات وتوضيح للجميع:

1- دعني أعطيك إعتراف هام تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية " ويجب أن نعلم انه في القرون الأولى، لم يعرفوا الكتاب المقدس كاملاً في كتاب واحد، فكانت الأناجيل، والأعمال والرسائل الجامعة، ورسائل بولس، والرؤيا ( من العهد الجديد )، والتوراة، والأسفار التاريخية، والمزامير والأرجح ( من العهد القديم ) كل مجموعة منها في مخطوطة على حدة."
المصدر: دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة "الترجمات اللاتينيه"

أهذا يكفي لنسف ما تدعونه من وحدة الكتاب وعصمته منذ القرن الثاني بل حتى الرابع بل ما بعد ذلك......؟؟! فتلك خرافات لا اصل لها علميا و رغم أن هذا يفترض أنه يكفي لبيان ولكني سأعمد إلى التفصيل


2- الكنيسة في القرن الأول الميلادي مثلا كانت تعتقد بقانونية مجموعة من الأسفار .... لأنه لم تكن كل الأسفار كتبت فسنة ستين مثلا لم يكن موجودا سوى رسائل بولس وإنجيل مرقص ومنطقي جدا أنهم لم يكونوا يؤمنوا ببقية العهد الجديد لأنه لم يكن كتب بعد..(وهذا لا أعترض عليه ولا تفهم مني إعتراض لأن الإعتراض لمجرد الإعتراض ليس إسلوبي كما أخبرتك) ولكن السؤال هو "هل كانوا مجمعون على الأسفار القانونية للعهد القديم ؟ " لأن هذه هي التي كانت موجوده والإجابة .........*لا* وستأتي الدلائل .

3-الكنيسة في القرن الثاني إكتمل كل العهد الجديد وإنتشر ... وهنا كان هناك تخبط في موضوع الأسفار القانونية (وأنا لا أتكلم عن الفرق المهرطقة الآن ولا أناجيلهم) أنا أتكلم عن الآباء الأولين المقبولين لدى الجميع ودليلي في هذا 


أولا تقول موسوعة جرويلر Grolier تحت عنوان "العهد الجديد، الأسفار القانونية":

"بدأت العملية التي كُوّنت من خلالها الأسفار القانونية للعهد الجديد في القرن الثاني، بمجموعة من عشرة رسائل لبولس على الأرجح. و مع نهاية ذلك القرن، ناقش إيرينايوس لمنح ثقة متفردة لقسم من الأسفار القانونية تدعى الأناجيل. أما قبول الأسفار الأخرى فكان بشكل تدريجي. لقد استخدمت الكنيسة في مصر أسفاراً أكثر من الـ/27/ سفراً الموجودين حالياً، و استخدمت الكنائس المتحدثة بالسيريانية أسفاراً أقل. فأصبحت الأسفار القانونية الرسمية أمراً ملحّاً في القرن الرابع. لقد كان السبب الرئيسي في قبول الأسفار القانونية الحالية هو تأثير أثاناسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية و لأن جيروم قد ضمّ الـ/27/ سفراً في نسخته اللاتينية للكتاب المقدس تسمى نسخة فولغيت Vulgate."
المصدر – كل شئ عن المسيحية "أ\ ياسر جبر"

وبالمناسبة أنا أعرف أن الفولجاتا ترجمة جيروم اللاتينية ولا تفتح موضوعها لأن لو فتحنا موضوعها فسيتشعب الموضوع جدا لأن هذه بالذات ورائها مصائب...ربما فيما بعد في معرض كلامنا عن المخطوطات بتوسع إن قدر الله وتكلمنا

وإليك تفصيل الأدلة أكثر وأكثر على عدم وجود كتاب ثابت لكم خصوصا في القرون الاولى بل كان دائما يتغير ولا يوجد أساس علمي لقبول الأسفار ورفضها 

أ – دليلي الأول هو : الوثيقة الموراتورية (170م) 
تقول عنها دائرة المعارف الكتابية " الوثيقة الموراتورية (وهى جذاذة صغيرة، ترجع إلى حوالى 170م) التى تقدم لنا قائمة بأسفار العهد الجديد مع كلمة موجزة عن كل كاتب ." 
المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة إنجيل مرقص 

ب- دليلي الثاني هو : إعتقادات الآباء الأولين
تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية
" أكليمندس الإسكندري اقتبس منها (رسالة برنابا) *باعتبارها سفراً كتابياً*. ويبدو  أن أوريجانوس كان عنده نفس الفكر."
المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة برنابا


بخصوص رؤيا بطرس ... أنا لم أستدل بها كمثال رئيسي أصلا لوجود نقطة وحيدة يمكن أن تطعنوا منها!!
على العموم تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية 
"رؤيا بطرس هي أحد الكتب الأبوكريفية التي لاقت بعض الاعتبار سواء وقتياً أو محلياً في بعض الجهات. وقد ورد ذكرها في الوثيقة الموراتورية مع التعليق عليها بأن البعض *لا يؤيدون* قراءتها في الكنيسة.  "
لقد كانوا يعتقدون بقانونيته...... وتتهمني بالتدليس
لاحظ اللفظ هنا....لقد كان البعض لا يؤيدون قرائتها في الكنيسة ...لا لأنها غير قانونية وإلا لما ذكرت في الوثيقة ولكن لأنها ربما تفهم على أساس أنها نفي للصلب (كما فهمنا نحن أنها تنفي الصلب تماما) وبالتالي كانوا لا يرون الترويج للأبونيين مثلا
ومثالها الآن مثلا سفر نشيد الإنشاد هل يؤيدون قرائته في الكنيسة بالطبع لا ...لأنه (بالنسبة لهم) قد يفهم خطأ .. ولكنه مازال سفرا قانونيا رغم أن البعض لا يؤيدون قرائته بالكنائس !
فدليلي كان أنه جاء بالوثيقة التي ما كتبت إلا لتذكر الأسفار القانونية يا استاذ...و كون البعض يؤيدون أو يعارضون قرائتها أمام العامة هذا لا ينقص من قانونيتها –لدى رجال القرن الثاني- وإلا لما وضعت في الوثيقة الموراتورية أساسا أليس كذلك ؟!!
فليس لك أدنى وجه إستدلال بها أو بالطعن بها وإلا إطعن بالوثيقة كلها وعندها يكون هناك كلام أخر.


ج- دليلي الثالث هو : المخطوطات
a- المخطوطة السينائية
تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية " تحتوى النسخة السينائية على رسالة برنابا بعد سفر الرؤيا مباشرة وقبل راعي هرماس. كما يوجد النص في النسخة التي اكتشفها "برينوا " في 1873 م وهي النسخة التي جذبت انتباه العالم " للديداك " ( تعليم الرسل ).."
 المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة برنابا
ونفس هذا الكلام جاء في الموسوعة الكاثوليكية.
Catholic Encyclopedia 

http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04085a.htm

تقول

the entire New Testament, besides the Epistle of Barnabas, and part of the "Shepherd" of Hermas

ولاحظ الآن كان لديهم كتابا (السينائية) يحتوي على
1- رسالة برنابا
2- راعي هرماس
وأنتم لا تؤمنون لا بهذه ولا بتلك وبالتالي يسقط أستدلالكم بالمخطوطة تماما بل هي دليل عليكم (هذا بالعقل)!!

وحتى لو سلمنا جدلا أنها مازالت دليلا لصحة كتابك فقل لي كيف ان المخطوطة السينائيه وتسمى النسخه ألف (بالعبريه) تحتوي على أسفار منحولة وغير قانونية؟!!
إذا كانت المخطوطة الأولى (الألف) الأقدم هكذا فكيف بما دونها يا أستاذ؟!
ليس هذا فحسب فكثيرا ما نسمع في مصادركم التبشيرية صاحبة الصورة الوردية

مثلا يقول اسكندر جديد فى كتابه (عصمة الكتاب المقدس)
" النسخة السينائية: وهي تعادل النسخة الفاتيكانية بالقدم، بل لعلها أقدم منها. ولها أهمية كبرى في مقابلة المتون. وقد سُميت بالسينائية نسبة إلى جبل سيناء حيث اكتشفها العلامة تشندورف الألماني، في دير القديسة كاترينا بسيناء. وذلك في عام 1844. وهذه النسخة مكتوبة بحرف ثلثي كبير، وعلى رق، في كل من صفحاته أربعة حقول. وكل ما فيها يدل على القدم. وقد أهداها مكتشفها إلى الإسكندر، قيصر روسيا. وبقيت في روسيا إلى أن حدثت الثورة البلشفية، فبيعت للمتحف البريطاني بلندن، حيث لا تزال محفوظة." 

هل رأيت ...كلام عام موجه للعوام..صورة وردية...لإظهار أن الكتاب المقدس لديكم نسخ منه منذ القرن الثالث والرابع..أما الحقيقة فعلى خلاف ذلك يا أستاذ فالمخطوطه (السينائية) ينقصها الكثير فى العهد القديم (اسفار كامله مثل المكابيين الثانى) واجزاء كثيره من التكوين والاسفار الموسويه الخمسه والاخبار وغيرها
ناهيك عن التعديلات التي قال تشيندروف انها جرت فيها كما صرح في كتابه
المصدر : Tischendorf's facsimile edition of Codex Sinaiticus Petropolitanus 
نقلا عن الدكتور شريف حمدي "عصمة الكتاب المقدس والمخطوطات"
ويا ليتك تعرف ما معنى مقارنة المتون التي قالها القس إسكندر جديد ؟!

ويقول دكتور شريف حمدي في الكتاب المذكور آنفا (وأذكر أسمه للأمانة العلمية فقط)

(((يقوله اسكندر جديد فى كتابه (عصمة الكتاب المقدس) عن هذه المخطوطه ولنر كيف يخلط الحق بالباطل
"سُميت بالفاتكيانية نسبة إلى مكتبة الفاتيكان المحفوظة فيها. وهي مكتوبة على رق جميل جداً. وحرفها ثلثي صغير. وفي كل صفحة منها ثلاثة حقول، يحتوي كل منها على اثنين وأربعين سطراً. وتشتمل كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس باللغة اليونانية. ويرجح العلماء أنها خُطت حوالي العام 300 بعد الميلاد."
وسأرد عليه بنصوص من الموسوعه الكاثوليكيه
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04086a.htm
لمن يرغب فى التأكد فليفتح الرابط
والتى تقول ان المخطوطة ترجع الى القرن الرابع (أما مسألة العام 300م فغير صحيحه لان التاريخ غير محدد ) ، وعدد الاسطر أربعين (سنتغاضى عن سطرين لانه لا فارق)
المهم قوله أنها تحتوى كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس باليونانية فهنا مربط الفرس
وسأخبركم باختصار ما تقوله الموسوعه
1-هناك عدة نساخ عملوا على هذه المخطوطة
2-هناك أجزاء كثيره مفقوده وتم استبدالها وتحدد الموسوعه ارقامها لمن يريد
3- *المحتويات : تقول أنها تحتوى على الهيكل العام للكتاب المقدس مع فقدان 
العهد القديم : Gen., i-xlvi,28; II Kings, ii,5-7,10-13; Pss. cv,27-cxxxvii
وهى أجزاء فى التكوين والملوك الثانى ولمزامير
وتحتوى كتب باروخ واسدراس والحكمه وغيرها من الكتب التى يعتبرها النصارى أبوكريفا فجأه بعد ان قدسوها اكثر من الف عام
العهد الجديد: فينقصها ما يلى 
: Heb., ix,14-xiii,25, the Pastoral Letters, Epistle to Philemon; also the Apocalypse. I *)))إنتهى من كلام الدكتور شريف حمدي ... والكلام ليس مرسلا 
المصدر : الموسوعه الكاثوليكيه
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04086a.htm

إذن نستخلص من الجدل حول أهم وأقدم مخطوطتين على الإطلاق الفاتيكانية والسينائية هو أن لا هذه تحتوي على كتابك المقدس ولا تلك....... وناهيك عن النقص في كليهما ولا هذه وكلاهما تحتوي على كتب تعتقد الكنيسة الآن أنها أبوكريفا فلا تستدل بهذه ولا تلك وكليهما دليل ضدك وليس معك !!
وسألتكم من قبل ماذا يعني هذا؟ فإتهمتموني بالغموض وعدم سياق الأدلة 

ولكن هذا لا يعني إلا
1- أن الكنيسة ليس لديها أدنى قاعدة علمية في تقرير القانونية أو الرفض.
2- المخطوطات لا دخل لها بالرفض أو القبول..فكلا من الأسفار الأبوكريفا والقانونية موجودة في مخطوطات قديمة بل و في كتاب واحد "المخطوطة السينائية مثلا" ولكن يقبل البعض ويرفض البعض.
3- الوثيقة الموراتورية التي كتب فيها الأسفار التي اعتبرت قانونية (سنة 170م)   لم يعتد بها الآن.
4- كلام الآباء الأولين المؤمنين بهذه الأسفار كأسفار قانونية لم يعتد بهم كأورجانيوس و أكليمندس الإسكندري علي سبيل المثال.
5- وأخيرا الخلاصة هي أن المعتقد لم يؤخذ من الكتب ,  بل تم اختيار الكتب التي لا تتعارض مع المعتقد.



أما عوام النصارى فكما قال لهم آبائهم يسيرون !!!

الخلاصة حتى أؤصل ما دعيتكم إليه من إتباع منهجك الديني في نقد الأخرين (فليس منهجي منهج الملحدين الذي هو الإعتراض لمجرد الإعتراض)
والخلاصة هي كلام الله (منهجي الديني) من 1400 سنة : 
{اتَّخَذُواْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُواْ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُواْ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا لاَّ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ} (31) سورة التوبة


----------



## alpharomio (22 أكتوبر 2006)

وبضدها تتميز الأشياء​
وأخيرا ماذا يعني كلامي عن أصول أو أساسات علمية لقانونية الأسفار ؟
أقول لحدرتك أنا سألت حدرتك لماذا قٌـبلت رسالة عبرانين كسفر قانوني بينما رفضت رسالة برنابا ؟
لماذا ؟
ولا جواب .... إلا ما إتفق عليه أحباركم ورهبانكم الذين أتخذتموهم أربابا من دون الله يقررون لكم ما شاءوا..
لكي تعرف ما اقصده سأورد لك مثالا ....على عكس ما عندكم تماما 
..............وبضدها تتميز الأشياء...............

تسألني مثلا أنت كمسيحي عن حديث شهير بينكم مضمونه أن الرسول قتل أم قرفة شر قتله..... فأقول لك.....الحديث موضوع 
فتسألني عن معنى "موضوع" فأقول لك أنه مكذوب

لماذا ؟ هل لأنه لا يوافق هواي أو أننا نصحح الحديث ونضعفه أو نكذبه هكذا كما شاءت الأهوء ؟ 
لا يا استاذ عندنا علم إسمه علم الحديث
فتسألني ما تعريف الحديث الصحيح على غرارسؤالي عن  قانونية الأسفار عندكم 

فأقول أن
تعريف الحديث الصحيح
ما إتصل سنده بنقل العدل الضابط عن مثله إلى منتهاه من غير شذوذ ولا علة.أو هو الحديث المسند الذي يتصل إسناده بنقل العدل الضابط عن العدل الضابط إلى منتهاه، ولا يكون شاذاً ولا معللاً.

وتسألني ما شروط قبول الحديث كحديث صحيح فأقول لك
1- إتصال السند (السند هو العنعنة ......مثال عن أيوب, عن نافع, عن ابن عمر قال رسول الله كذا....والرواة أصحاب السند هم أيوب ونافع وإبن عمر )
2-عدالة الرواة (العدل شخص ذو مروؤة وتقوى ولم يجرب عليه كذب أبدا)
3- ضبط الرواة (الضبط: وهو أن يُثبت (يحفظ) ما سمعه بحيث يتمكن من استحضاره متى شاء أو يكتبه وراء الراوي.)
4-عدم الشذوذ (هو مخالفة الثقة لمن هو أوثق منه)
5- عدم العلة (إسقاط الراوي (من السند) ضعيف بين ثقتين, قد سمع أحدهما من الآخر وهو نوع من العلل وهناك علل أخرى.)

فأي حديث أردت إثبات صحته عليك بإثبات الثلاث شروط الأولى ألا وهي السند المتصل غير المنقطع وعدالة وضبط الرواة كلهم وليس هذا فحسب وإنما ينبغي نفي الشذوذ والعلة.

تعريفات هامة :


السند أو الطريق : هو سلسلة الرجال الموصلة للمتن. 
والمتن : هو ما ينتهي إليه السند من الكلام .

وكمثال لذلك : ما أخرج البخاري, ومسلم, وأبو داود (واللفظ لأبي داود): 
حدثنا سليمان بن حرب, حدثنا حماد, عن أيوب, عن نافع, عن ابن عمر قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله" . 
فقوله : ( حدثنا سليمان بن حرب, حدثنا حماد, عن أيوب, عن نافع, عن ابن عمر) هو السند، وقوله: "لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله" هو المتن.

ولنأخذ حديث أم قرفة مثلا لنطبق عليه الشروط
أول شرط لا ينطبق عليه لأن سنده منقطع ويكفي هذا ليرفض
فهو نقله عن الواقدي ...محمد ابن اسحق الذي لم يذكر سند الرواية
وبالتالي سقط الحديث فهو منقطع السند وبالتالي لا أصل له.

ليس هذا فحسب فحتى لو إتصل السند فإننا ننظر لرجال السند 

أما عن الراوي هنا فهو الواقدي....فهل هو عدل ضبط ؟
قال البخاري : الواقدي مديني سكن بغداد متروك الحديث تركه أحمد وابن نمير وابن المبارك وإسماعيل بن زكريا ( تهذيب الكمال مجلد 26) هذا في ص 185-186
وقال أحمد بن حنبل هو كذاب وقال يحيى بن معين ضعيف

بل ولو طبقت عليه الشذوذ والعلة ستجده معلولا بالقطع

حديث أخر
حديث الذبابة الشهير لديكم ....حديث صحيح 100% (ولسنا بصدد الرد علية هنا ربما في موضوع آخر)

إنه يطعن في دينكم.......*فلماذا لم تضعفوه يا مسلمين ؟!*

إنه علم الحديث لا يحابي أحدا ...علم صنفت به "كتب الرجال" أي تصنيف الرواة بعدد شعر رأسك بلا أدنى مبالغة........إنها أساسات وقواعد (علمية) وليس ما يقولون لنا هو صحيح يصبح صحيح وما يقولون لنا ضعيف أو موضوع يكون كذلك بلا أدني قاعدة مثل........اسفار الكتاب المقدس!!!
*وهكذا وضح الفرق....وكما قالوا..وبضدها تتميز الأشياء*
فأينا على الحق وأينا على الباطل
*صدق رسول الله (إن هذا الدين متين)*

وأرجو أن يفهم مثال علم الحديث كمثال للتوضيح..لا كموضوع مستقل يتطلب ردا لكيلا يتفرع بنا الحديث أكثر من هذا
وقريبا بإذن الله أضع موضوعا حول علم الحديث لأن الجهل وصل منتهاه في الإستدلال بكتب التفاسير المليئية بالخرافات وكأنهم إكتشفوها ونحن من نقول بهذا أصلا.. ناهيك عن الإستدلال بالضعيف والمكذوب....أما الإستدلال الصحيح فيتوجب علينا أن نرد على صاحبه ونبين له ما إستشكل عليه...وتذكر إن علم الحديث مثال توضيحي فقط.

*ومازلنا كل هذه (المشاركة) في نقطة واحدة يا أستاذ فادي* ...فكيف لو فتحنا الحوار وتريدني أن أضع أمثلتي حول الأناجيل والأسفار وأسباب القبول والرفض وطعوناتي حولها هذه 40 صفحة وورد على الأقل وكما ترى أنني منشغل ولا أدخل النت كثيرا ؟!
أنا أرجو أن يسير الحوار منظما ويكفينا ما نحن فيه من الأمثلة والأدلة حاليا ولو توسعنا أكثر من هذا سيفسد الموضوع تماما..!!

ومازال السؤال قائما يا أساتذة

ما هو تعريف قانونية الأسفار ؟ و ما هي الأساسات العلمية (وضع تحت كلمة "العلمية" ستين خطا) لقبول الأسفار أو رفضها؟​
أجب على السؤال مدعما نفسك بمصادرك التي أتمنى (يفضل) أن تكون على النت أو الموسوعات الكاثوليكية والكتابية ثم إبدأ بالرد على مافات؟!
والحمد لله الذي تتم بنعمته الصالحات


----------



## Fadie (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*سلام و محبة للجميع*

*الفا روميو الحوار معى فى الاكاديميات يكون اشبه بالمطحنة المسننة التى لا ترحم ما بداخلها فيكون بمثابة عقاب من الله لك على ذنب ما اقترفته فان لم اجد دليل كلامك لا ارحمك ابدا*

*كلامك بين القوسين و ردى بعده*

*(خطأ.........أنت تريد أن تقول أن كل من قال أن كتاب ما من عند الله كلامه صحيح والإدعاء هو من يخالف...........أي منظق هذا
الإدعاء هو أن أقول لك القرآن من عند الله..........عندها أنا أحتاج أن أثبت لك
وكذلك أنت تقول أن كتابك المقدس من عند الله............هذا إدعاء عليك إثباته!!!!!!!!!
قالوا قديما ........... من المعضلات توضيح الواضحات)*

*الخطأ يا سيد هو انت تدعى على برنابا ما لم يدعيه على نفسه يا سيد و هذا هو الادعاء الذى نطلب دليله*
*اقحمت رسالة برنابا عنفا و تدعى مساواتها للعبرانيين و تضعهم فى كفة واحدة و يجب ان يكون هناك معيار لأختيار اى منهم وحيا من الله......ما هذا السخف........اين الادعاء اصلا بأنها وحيا من الله سواء من كاتبها برنابا او غيره؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*سنتابع الان و سنرى*
*(نعم..........هل أنكرت أنا هذا..........وأنت لم تأتي بجديد
ولم تعطيني لا تعريف قانونية الأسفار ولا الأسس (العلمية))*
*ارى ان السؤال قد تغير الان فلم يعد كسابقا "ماهى المعايير القانونية التى تم اختيار الاسفار بها"؟؟؟*

*لا مانع سنجيب*

*(الشاهد الصادق لا يظهر غشا ........... حرام عليك أقرأ ما جئت به ثم كما قلت لك من الأول لا تستطيعوا أن تعرفوا فقط الأسس (اللعلمية) لقانونية الأسفار أو رفضها فكيف إذا كتبت لك صفحات من الإستشهادات مقارنا بين أسباب الرفض والقبول ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!)*

*انت يا استاذ الذى لا يستطيع بمصدر واااااااااااااحد بألادعاء بوجود وحى خارج الـ 27 سفرا من الاباء بل و كل ما يمكنك ان تصل اليه هو الموسوعة الكتابية و الكاثوليكية فقــــــــــــــــــط و هذا هو ما تعرفه عن علم الاباء و علم المسكونيات و تأتى تحاول التمرس امام البسطاء و لكن سنرى الان*
*(مازالت دعوى...........أين إثبات أن الله قال ذلك؟
طيب ما أنا أقول كذلك على القرأن وكل صاحب دين يدعي ولكن أين الدلائل لنسبة هذه الأقوال لله ......أفهمت معنى كلمة "دعوى" ؟؟)*

*لم يبقى سوى من يظن نفسه اول من يتكلم على قانونية الاسفار لكى ياتى و يعلمنى كيف ادرس ايمانى!!!!!!*
*سنضع لك كل الاستشهادات الان*
*(يبدو أنك لم تقرأ ما سبق
أقرأ يا أستاذ*
*رسالة برنابا الموجودة في المخطوطة السينائية ......... هل تشكك أنهم وضعوا رسالة "منحولة" في أقدم نسخة (كاملة أو تدعون أنها كاملة)  وهذه الموسوعة الكاثوليكية
Catholic Encyclopedia *
*http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04085a.htm*
*تقول*
*the entire New Testament, besides the Epistle of Barnabas, and part of the "Shepherd" of Hermas؟؟؟؟؟)*

*رسالة منحولة؟؟؟انت تعرف يعنى ايه رسالة منحولة او سفر منحول؟يعنى هذا السفر نسب الى كاتبه بينما كاتبه لم يقم بكتابته...من قال ان الرسالة ليست لبرنابا فعلا؟؟؟*
*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*
*من قال انها منحولة؟؟؟بل من وضعها اساسا فى مقارنة مع رسائل العهد الجديد؟؟؟*
*طيب عشان ننهى هذه المهزلة ليس لأن اسمها فى العربية رسالة يتم وضعها فى مقارنة مع وحى الاسفار فكلمة رسالة هى Epistle و كلمة سفر هى Book او ******ure لانه يبدو انكم تلبسون الاشياء من تشابه الاسماء فقط.*
*و من نفس النص الذى نقلته :the entire New Testament, besides the Epistle of Barnabas, and part of the "Shepherd" of Hermas*
*محتوى العهد الجديد بجانب رسالة برنابا و ليس انها جزأ من العهد الجديد*
*و يبدو انك لا تعرف كيفية حفظ المخطوطات قديما حيث كانت تحفظ فى اجران و يتم وضع المخطوطات بها و لهذا يا استاذ يا دارس سميت بالمجموعة alpha و المخطوطة التى تحوى الكتاب المقدس سميت بالفاتيكانية لحفظها فى الفاتيكان...و ليس لأن رسالة برنابا كانت موجودة ضمن اسفار العهد الجديد يا علامة زمانك.*
*(ووردت الرسالة "اللى مش عاجبة حدرتك" في بقايا الوثيقة الموراتورية كسفر قانوني)*

*دليلك؟*

*(ودائرة المعارف الكتابية تقول بأن "إكليمندس السكندري إقتبس منها بإعتبارها سفرا كتابيا ويبدو أن أورجانيوس كان عنده نفس الفكر "
كانوا يعتبرونها سفر قانوني يا أستاذ)*

*طيب عشان انت دارس على قدك تقريبا او هما موقعين اللى عندك الكتابية و الكاثوليكية نعلمك شىء لله*
*كتابات الاباء الاوليين موجودة باكملها فى ثلاثة سلاسل هى*
*Ante-Nicene Fathers*
*و هذه هى التى بها كتابات اكليمنضس السكندرى Vol. II fathers of the 2nd century *
*و العلامة اوريجانيوس فى Vol IV fathers of the third century*
*Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers.Series I *
*و تضم  St. Augustine Volumes و St. Chrysostom Volumes *
*Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers.Series II*
*و تضم كتابات يوسابيوس القيصرى و اثناسيوس و جيروم و باسيليوس و اغريغوريوس النزينزى و كيرلس الاورشاليمى....الخ*
*هذه هى سلاسل كتابات الاباء الاوليين ولا يوجد غيرها*
*حضرتك بقى تتفضل زى الشاطر كدة يا استاذ و تجيبلى من ضمن كل هؤلاء الاباء و ليس اكليمنضس السكندرى او اوريجانيوس فقط لاء واحد من كل هؤلاء ليس قال او أمن بل ادعى فقط بوحى رسالة برنابا!!!!!!!! *
*(ولم أحصل على نصها ولكني أعرف سبب حذفها ..........سبب واحد تقوله الموسوعة الكتابية
لأن كاتبها يدعو للإيمان بالناموس حرفيا)*

*يا جامد انت*
*طيب ليه لم تحصل على نصها؟؟؟لأنك مجرد ناسخ و لاصق ليس اكثر*
*عارف ليه بردو؟لأنك لو كنت دورت فى نفس الموقع اللى انت وضعته كنت لاقيتها*
*نص رسالة برنابا يا استاذ **http://www.newadvent.org/fathers/0124.htm*

*بغض النظر بقى عن صحة او خطأ سبب ما تدعيه انها حذفت اللى انت قلته طلعلى من الرسالة الكلام اللى انت قلته دة*
*هكذا يكون البحث الاكاديمى يا استاذ و هكذا يكون المنهج العلمى فى البحث*
*(عب 7 : 15ومِمَّا يَزيدُ الأمْرَ وُضوحًا أَن يُقامَ كاهِنٌ غَيرُه على مِثالِ مَلكيصادَق 16 لم يَصِرْ كاهِنًا بِحَسَبِ شَريعةِ وَصِيَّةٍ بَشَرِيَّة، بل بِحَسَبِ قُوَّةِ حَياةٍ لَيسَ لَها زَوال، 17 لأَنَّ الشَّهادَةَ الَّتي أُدِّيَت لَه هي: (( أَنتَ كاهِنٌ لِلأَبَد على رُتْبَةِ مَلكيصادَق )). 18وهكذا نُسِخَتِ الوَصِيَّةُ السَّابِقَةُ لِضُعفِها وقِلَّةِ فائِدَتِها، 19فالشَّريعَةُ لم تُبِلغْ شَيئًا إِلى الكَمال، وأُدخِلَ رَجاءٌ أَفضَلُ نَتَقَرَّب بِه إِلى اللّه. *
*والكاتب مجهول كما اخبرتك)*
*اها دى الترجمة الكاثوليكية......تعرف تجيب النص اليونانى؟؟؟ولا متعرفش؟؟؟*
*و بلاش اسلوب الخيابة دة لأن لو وضعت لك اصغر بحث عندى عن كاتب رسالة العبرانيين و اسلوبه مش هتفهم حاجة فبلاش الاسلوب الخايب دة لان انت بتكلم واحد دارس اكاديمى.*
*(وبخصوص النقد أنا أتكلم عن علماء النقد الأجانب مسيحيين يا استاذ ..وليس الملحدين......وصدقني لا تريد أن تعرف ما يقولون )*
*ما شاء الله...علماء مسيحيين و بينقدوا الكتاب المقدس...ما شاء الله!*
*(أنت تقول أن كلامي مرسل ولا يوجد دلائل حتى الآن وقد رددت عليك وأحب أن أبين أننا في منتدى حوار وليس في موقع ..
فعندما تريد حوار مجدي ...علمي....نافع لي ولك وجميع القراء يجب أن نبحث نقطة نقطة.......لكن شغل "أضرب وإجري" أو "إلصق وإجري" للجهلة والناقلين كوبي باست ولو فعلت ذلك لما زاد عمر الموضوع عن نصف ساعة.)*
*دة انا اللى بنسخ و الصق؟؟؟
طيب مدام انت عارف ان انا بنسخ و الصق ليه لا تضع المصدر اللى نسخت منه؟؟؟
هنشوف دلوقتى من الناسخ و اللاصق و من الذى يبذل مجهود و يتعب فى الكتابة من اجل ايصال المعلومة فقط*
*(فلو كتبت أنا الموضوع بالكامل بجميع شواهده أنه فعلا لا يوجد أدنى أساس علمي لقبول الأسفار أو رفضها....سيكون ما يقارب 40 صفحة وورد أتكلم فيها في 30 نقطة على الأقل وبعدها ترد أنت (لو لم يحذف) رد طويل في كذا يوم ولو إتضح بالنسبة لي خطأ وأبدأ في الرد على أخطائك فأرد على نقطة وأدع نقطة وأنت...إلخ وتضيع نقاط الموضوع ويضيع الحق منك إن كان معك ويضيع مني إن كنت صاحبه ....فماذا إستفيد أنا من نسخ أجزاء من كتابي هنا ؟! وماذا ستفيد أنت ؟! المنتدى للحوار وليس موقعا !!)*
*يادى الكتاب اللى تعبك فى عيشتك...هو انا عملت ايه اصلا غير ان رديت على سؤالك*
*انت تسأل و ان اجيب و ليس العكس و ليس انت من يحدد كيف يكون اسلوبى فى الرد و ليس انت من يفرض علينا ماذا نفعل فى منتدانا...انت مجرد ضيف و ليس اكثر تتفضل توجه سؤالك فنجيبك و ننقاشك فى الاجابة*
*(طيب لعلم حدرتك هذا (حسب علمي) أول نقاش على المنتديات عامة يتناول هذا السؤال بالأعلى......فكيف أكون ناقل (سبحان الله)؟!)*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس حلوة "حدرتك" دى بجد*
*يا حبيبى هذه الشبهات طرحت من زمان مش سيادتك اول واحد يتكلم فيها و تم اصدار كتب كثيرة فى الرد عليها بس يمكن انت ماخدتش بالك...ابقى خد بالك*
*(2- أن تنقل وراء ثقة وليس مدلسا كذابا..يعني مثلا من ينقل من كتاب "الله واحد في ثالوث" خصوصا الفصل الممتع أن الإسلام يوافق على الثالوث ..عندما تنقل هذا الفصل تقع في مأزق كبير جدا..لأنك ما أنتقيت من تنقل منه...فهي كتب للضحك على العوام السذج.... بل وأعرف مسيحيا أسلم لأنه كان يلصق ويجري وكلما نقل لنا مقالا بينا له عواره وكذبه.....فشرح الله صدره بعد أشهر من المناقشات وأسلم.)*
*مفيش داعى لقلة الادب و الاستهزاء عشان لا يتم تحرير مشاركاتك و تذكر انك فى منتدى مسيحى و لست سوى ضيف فقط لا اكثر*
*(وأظن أنا حتى لو نقلت ... ولم أفعل... أني قادر على مناقشة ما انقله....بل وأمانتي العلمية تقتضي أن أنقل مصادر "المسلمين" التي نقلت منها حتى ولو كان لدي المصادر المسيحية التي يعتمدوا عليها...تلك تسمى أمانة علمية ولا يقدرها إلا العلماء وطلبة العلم...يا أستاذ)*
*لاء دة اسمه جهل فى جهل يا استاذ انك تنقل نقل اعمى دون الرجوع للمصدر و التأكد بنفسك و هتشوف بعينك الان*
*(أنا سألت سؤالا ألا وهو : ماهية تعريف قانونية الأسفار و الأساسات العلمية (وضع تحت العلمية ستين خطا) لقبول الأسفار أو رفضها.)*
*كذاااااااااااااااااااب*
*و ستين كذاب كمااااااااااااان*
*اصل انا هفهمك...الاسلوب دة انا عارفه كويس*
*سؤالك اهو "وسؤالي الأول موضوع يحيرني من فترة*
*ما الأساس الذي نقول أن هذا السفر قانوني أم لا ؟"*
*و لكن حين سالتك عرف لى قانونية الاسفار قبل ان ندخل فى تعريف معايير تقنين الاسفار قلت انك لا تعرف اى جهل شدييييييييييد مع ان الجواب ابسط ما يكون و هو ان هذا السفر موحى به من الله و هنا يكون قانونى و قانونى جائت من الايمان بوحيه من الله و الغير قانونى هو الغير موحى به من الله.
اى ان الاجابة ليست بالصعوبة التى تتخيلها و لكن انا دائما احب  ان ارمى سؤالا قبل الجواب لمعرفة ماهية العقل الذى احواره اهو ناسخ و لاصق ام "قاريله كلمتين" ام باحث و دارس بحق.*
*(أما الناسخ يا استاذ هو أنتم.....لم يأت أحدكم حتى الآن بشئ علمي إطلاقا)*
*دة انت بتتكلم علينا احنا؟؟؟
لك حق فعلا فأنت لا تفقه ماهى المصادر التى تكلمت بها بل ولا تعرف شىء عن البحث الاكاديمى
سنرى الان*
*(ولأن الموضوع جديد أنتم لا تعرفون كيف تردون...ولأن الموضوع جديد لا تستطيعون أن تقدموا لي شيئا سوى أن يشرح لي أحدكم قانونية الأسفار القانونية الثانية)*
*انا عاجبنى اوى فيك انك شايف نفسك اوى...اه بجد محسسنى ان انا بتكلم مع كارل ماركس مثلا او لينين اكبر مهاجميين للمسيحية على وجه التاريخ...يابنى رحم الله امرؤ عرف قدر نفسه موضوع جديد ايه بس دة انا لو جيبلتك كم الكتب اللى هاجمت المسيحية بهذا الموضوع هتتخض.*
*(ومن يطالبني بالدليل على سؤالي...بل ومن يحاول أن يثبت أنني أجهل ما اسأل عنه وكأنه ليس شئ طبيعي أن اجهل ما أسأل عنه)*
*انت سألت عن معايير تقنين الاسفار و انا بقولك عرفلى قانونية الاسفار ليس لشىء الا لهدف فى داخلى اوضحته سابقا هل معايير تقنين الاسفار هى هى قانونية الاسفار؟؟؟دول شىء واحد يعنى؟؟؟*
*(لا يا أستاذ مدارس النقد هذه مسيحية ويتعلم منها القساوسة العرب)*
*طيب انا بحاول اخلى الحوار يسير لكن شكلك مش عايزه يسير...هاتلى ادلة على وجود ما يسمى بمدارس النقد و تكون مسيحية*
*دة انت شكلك مدخل كل حاجة فى كل حاجة*
*(وقريبا في معرض الإستدلالات ستعرف أن نظريات كتابة الأناجيل وليس منها نظرية واحدة تؤكد أنه وحي الروح القدس ولا اي من الكلام الذي في أدمغة عوام النصارى ؟!)*
*هو كتابة الانجيل له نظريات كمان؟؟؟و مفيش ولا واحدة فيهم تؤكد وحى الانجيل؟؟؟
يابنى انا ممكن بكل سهولة اضع لك قول كل قديس عن كيفية وحى الروح القدس له و وصف القديس للوقت الذى يسبق الوحى و بعد الوحى لأن كل كتبة الاسفار مذكراتهم و رسائلهم موجودة و بسهولة جدا احطلك كوبى من كلامهم هنا من اكبر المصادر العالمية و المؤسات اللاهوتية فى كنيسة اثينا بس انا مش عايز اطرح دررى امام الخنازير.*
*(بل هناك إعتراف كامل بالحقائق والتناقضات ومن ثم البناء الفكري على الحقائق .)
ما شاء الله...عالم زمانك انت صدقنى...طيب ما تحطلنا حاجة كدة من التناقضات و الحقائق دى*
*(ومن ثم مدارس النقد المسيحية وصلت لحقائق قالها القرآن 100 % وهذا إعجاز)*
*اوبااااااااا دول طلعوا مسلميين كمان اهو هههههههههههههههههههه*
*(ولو أكملت معي فسيأتي في معرض كلامنا إثباتاتي وسأنقل ما نقله العرب عن مدارس النقد لكيلا تقول أن العلماء الغربيين متسيبين أو كفروا ولم نسمع بهؤلاء العلماء من قبل !!)*
*قدرك و نصيبك ان انا اللى هكمل معاك بس انا مش عايز ما نقله العرب انا عايز اعرف مدارس النقد المسيحية دى*
*(حتى مثالي الوحيد لتقريب الفهم "رسالة برنابا" الكل يتكلم بدون علم فمن يظنها إنجيل برنابا ومن يظنني ألتف لأثبت انها إنجيل برنابا ومن يقول لي ضع نصها...... وتتهموني بعدم الوضوح مع أني أسأل سؤال واضح للغاية لأنكم تجهلون ما أتكلم عنه أساسا وليس عندكم مصدر تنقلون منه لتردوا علي !)*
*اه مهو واضح بدليل ان انا اللى وضعتلك نصها و انت لم تعثر عليها و هى فى نفس الموقع الذى تضعه انت*
*(لهذا طلبت أن أكلم قسيس عالم وليس أي قسيس كمان)*
*مش قلتلك انا لم انل من العلم سوى الفتات و كفيل بك و بعشرة زيك؟؟؟مش بتسمع الكلام ليه؟؟؟معندناش كهنة هنا عايز تحاور كاهن اتفضل روح لمنتدى ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط عشان تتفرم فى مفرمة اللاهوت الدفاعى و تتعلم العلم الصحيح من اصوله*
*(ولأنه أصلا القسيس سيحتاج للإستقراء والقياس والأمثلة لأنه لن يجد ما أتكلم عنه مباشرة...وربما يصل بهذا القياس لشئ ولكن أغلب ظني أنه لن يصل أحد لشئ في هذا الموضوع إطلاقا ؟! وحتى لو وصل لن يستطيع الرد علي  بفضل الرب)*
*على فكرة لو مبطلتش اسلوب التعالى دة هحرر مشاركتك*
*(مصادر أكاديمية مسيحية ( الكتب المتخصصة في اللاهوت والمعاهد والكليات ) )*
*تعرف طيب كدة تقولى اسم معهد لاهوت او كلية لاهوت؟؟؟*
*(الكتبة مجهولون)*
*اتحدى و اعلنها للجميع ان يوجد سفر من اسفار الكتاب المقدس لا نعلم كاتبه*
*و اقولها اتحـــــــــــــــــــدى ان كنت رجل من ظهر رجل ان تضع سفر غير معروف كاتبه*
*(المخطوطات فقدت وأقدم المخطوطات الموجودة من القرن الرابع الميلادي وغير مكتملة)*
*امال لو مكنتش وضعت لك مخطوطات تعود للقرن الاول كنت هتقول ايه؟؟؟
طيب سمعت عن حاجة اسمها مخطوطات وادى قمران؟؟؟*
*(بها اختلافات)*
*يا راجل؟؟؟ممكن دليل؟؟؟*
*(لقد قاسى النص نتيجة العديد من التغييرات)*
*دليلك؟؟؟*
*ياعم انت حط ادلتك علطول عشان كلام منغير دليل تانى مش هسمح به*
*(ولكن مع ذلك تشير المصادر الاكاديمية المسيحية أنه بالرغم من هذه التغييرات والفقد والاختلافات فكل هذا لا يؤثر في روح الكتاب المقدس وجوهرة وتعاليمه !!.)*
*اهو انا نفسى اعرف المصادر الاكاديمية المسيحية اللى بتتكلم عليها دى؟؟؟!!!*
*(المخطوطات من القرن السابع الميلادي فما بعدها, وأقدم المخطوطات المكتملة تقريبا" هي المخطوطتان "السينائية" و"الفاتيكانية" وتاريخ كتابتهم القرن الرابع الميلادي وبالرغم من ذلك يوجد بينهما أكثر من 3600 اختلاف ( العهد الجديد فقط ),.)*
*يعنى مفيش مخطوطات فيما قبل القرن السابع؟؟؟*
*زى الشاطر كدة تحط الـ 3600 اختلاف و خليك راجل كدة و اتحمل مسئولية الكلمة اللى قلتها*
*ضع دليلك ان كنت تقدر*
*(ولو أردت نقاشا حول المخطوطات أنا معك ولكن الموضوع أكبر مني ومنك (فعلا)...)*
*بنعمة المسيح و بقوة روحه القدوس انا قادر على وضع لك نصوص و صور فوتوغرافية لمخطوطات كاملة و انا لست مثلك اقول كلمة ولا احضر الدليل بل كل كلمة قادر على اثباتها بنعمة ألهى.
فقل اكبر منك و لا تفرض عليا شىء*
*(فهو علم لا أعرف له مصدرا عربيا علميا حتى الآن...وأظن الأشهر هي كتابات متزجر Bruce Metzger ولذلك فالموضوع يطول جدا بالإعتماد على المصادر الأجنبية فقط.)*
*هو دة اخرك؟بروس متزجر؟طيب عندك كتاب  Textual commentries on the new teastment؟هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو دة اخرك بجد؟؟؟
عسل يا كابتن*
*(ما هو تعريف قانونية الأسفار ؟ و ما هي الأساسات العلمية (وضع تحت كلمة "العلمية" ستين خطا) لقبول الأسفار أو رفضها؟)*
*السؤال الاول اجبتك عنه و السؤال الثانى اجابته اقولها لك لا يوجد اصلا ما يسمى بقبول اسفار و رفض اسفار حتى يكون هناك اساسات علمية لها*
*و انا الان امام الجميع اطالبك أن تاتينى بمن ادعى وحى كتاباته خارج الاسفار الـ 27 !!!*
*ان كنت تجرؤ على تحمل مسئولية اقوالك فاتنى بها و ضع دليل على وجود ما يسمى بوجود اسفار ادعى انها وحى*
*(1- دعني أعطيك إعتراف هام تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية " ويجب أن نعلم انه في القرون الأولى، لم يعرفوا الكتاب المقدس كاملاً في كتاب واحد، فكانت الأناجيل، والأعمال والرسائل الجامعة، ورسائل بولس، والرؤيا ( من العهد الجديد )، والتوراة، والأسفار التاريخية، والمزامير والأرجح ( من العهد القديم ) كل مجموعة منها في مخطوطة على حدة."
المصدر: دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة "الترجمات اللاتينيه"*
*أهذا يكفي لنسف ما تدعونه من وحدة الكتاب وعصمته منذ القرن الثاني بل حتى الرابع بل ما بعد ذلك......؟؟! فتلك خرافات لا اصل لها علميا و رغم أن هذا يفترض أنه يكفي لبيان ولكني سأعمد إلى التفصيل)*
*و هى وحدة الكتاب المقدس تكون بتجميع فى كتاب واحد؟؟؟
طيب دة حتى انهاردة فى الكنائس هناك نسخ كل سفر وحده و لم يجمع فى كتاب واحد
هى ايه اللى خرافات؟؟؟
انت بتفهم اللى بتكتبه؟؟؟و هو الكتاب المقدس ان لم يكن مجمع فى كتاب واحد يكون لا بهذا خرافات؟؟؟
و القرن الثانى و الرابع و بعد ذلك كمان؟؟؟
انت يابنى مش بتقول انك تسمع عن الوثيقة الموراتورية؟؟؟متعرفش انه عند اصدارها تم تجميع اسفار العهد الجديد فى كتاب واحد معا يعنى سنة 170 م؟؟؟
انت يابنى ملخبط الدنيا كدة ليه
مش تفهم اللى بتقرأه ولا ايه؟؟؟ثم بعد كدة سنة 350 صدرت اللائحة الاثناسيوسية و كانت تضم الاسفار الـ 27 سفرا فى كتاب واحد!!!!!!!!!
دة انت المسائل عندك ضاربة خالص*
*(الكنيسة في القرن الأول الميلادي مثلا كانت تعتقد بقانونية مجموعة من الأسفار .... لأنه لم تكن كل الأسفار كتبت فسنة ستين مثلا لم يكن موجودا سوى رسائل بولس وإنجيل مرقص ومنطقي جدا أنهم لم يكونوا يؤمنوا ببقية العهد الجديد لأنه لم يكن كتب بعد)*
*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*
*هو كان فى كنيسة فى القرن الاول الميلادى؟؟؟*
*دول كانوا الاباء الرسل و من بعدههم فى بداية القرن الثانى تلاميذهم!!!!!!!!!*
*("هل كانوا مجمعون على الأسفار القانونية للعهد القديم ؟ " لأن هذه هي التي كانت موجوده والإجابة .........لا وستأتي الدلائل .)*
*كمان*
*يعنى اسفار العهد القديم اصلا مجمعة منذ عهد عزرا الكاهن و الشعب اليهودى منذ عزرا الكاهن حتى يومنا هذا يؤمن بكل اسفاره هتيجى انت تقول لا لم يكونوا مؤمنيين بيها؟؟؟*
*عموما هات دليلك*
*(3-الكنيسة في القرن الثاني إكتمل كل العهد الجديد وإنتشر ... وهنا كان هناك تخبط في موضوع الأسفار القانونية (وأنا لا أتكلم عن الفرق المهرطقة الآن ولا أناجيلهم) أنا أتكلم عن الآباء الأولين المقبولين لدى الجميع ودليلي في هذا)*
*العهد الجديد اكتمل فى القرن الاول يا استاذ فى عام 95 م اما ما تقول به عن تخبط فتأتنى به من كتابات الاباء الاوليين نفسهم و ستجد الثلاث موسوعات الذين اخبرتك بهم سابقا فى الموسوعة الكاثوليكية*
*("بدأت العملية التي كُوّنت من خلالها الأسفار القانونية للعهد الجديد في القرن الثاني، بمجموعة من عشرة رسائل لبولس على الأرجح. و مع نهاية ذلك القرن، ناقش إيرينايوس لمنح ثقة متفردة لقسم من الأسفار القانونية تدعى الأناجيل. أما قبول الأسفار الأخرى فكان بشكل تدريجي. لقد استخدمت الكنيسة في مصر أسفاراً أكثر من الـ/27/ سفراً الموجودين حالياً، و استخدمت الكنائس المتحدثة بالسيريانية أسفاراً أقل. فأصبحت الأسفار القانونية الرسمية أمراً ملحّاً في القرن الرابع. لقد كان السبب الرئيسي في قبول الأسفار القانونية الحالية هو تأثير أثاناسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية و لأن جيروم قد ضمّ الـ/27/ سفراً في نسخته اللاتينية للكتاب المقدس تسمى نسخة فولغيت Vulgate.)*
*بالطبع انت نقلت هذا النص من كتاب ياسر جبر المنشور فى موقع سبيل الاسلام دون الرجوع للمصدر الذى نقل منه و لا اى محاولة بحث و انا اضع لك اولا هنا موقع موسوعة Groiler لتقول لى اين هذا الكلام*
*http://www.grolier.com/*
*الامر الثانى هو تحليل ما جاء بهذا النص*
*تقول ان العملية التى كونت من خلالها الاسفار القانونية للعهد الجديد فى القرن الثانى بمجموعة من عشرة رسائل لبولس و انا هنا اقول لك ان كل اسفار العهد الجديد كانت مكتوبة قبل نهاية القرن الاول بخمس سنين و لا يوجد شىء اسمه ادعاء الوحى غير الغنوسية الوثنية التى ظهرت فى منتصف القرن الثانى*
*و اكرر...لا يوجد شىء اسمه ادعاء الوحى خارج السبعة و عشرين سفر!!!!!!!!!!!*
*هل تستطيع ان تأتينى بدليل واحد على اى مدعى للوحى قال ان كتاباته هى وحى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*المهم انه مع نهاية القرن الثانى ايريناؤس ناقش...ناقش مع مين معرفش......اين هذا الكلام الغريب فى كتابات ايريناؤس معرفش انه هيدى لقب اناجيل للاناجيل.....قال يعنى كل اباء القرن الاول و القرن الثانى اللى فسروا الاناجيل و فى كل راسئلهم يقولوا Gosbel كانوا بيحلموا*
*ما هذا التخريف يا زميل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هاتلى اين فى كتابات ايريناؤس ورد هذا الكلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لاء و المصيبة السودا ان كنيسة الاسكندرية استخدمت اكتر من 27 سفر !!!!!!!!!!!!*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لاء و السبب هما اثناسيوس و جيروم صاحب الفولجاتا*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تهريج فى تهريج ولا اساس علمى ولا كلام علمى ولا مصدار صحيحة!!!!!!!*
*تخريف فى تخريف و لن اسمح به مرة اخرى*
*و وضعت لك موقع موسوعة جرويل فضع لى هنا كلامك الذى تتحمل مسؤليته*
*(وبالمناسبة أنا أعرف أن الفولجاتا ترجمة جيروم اللاتينية ولا تفتح موضوعها لأن لو فتحنا موضوعها فسيتشعب الموضوع جدا لأن هذه بالذات ورائها مصائب...ربما فيما بعد في معرض كلامنا عن المخطوطات بتوسع إن قدر الله وتكلمنا)*
*تحترم نفسك و انت بتتكلم*
*المصايب دى فى ترجمات قرانك مش فى كتابى*
*عندك اى شبهة اتفضل*
*و بعدين انا واخد بالى انك كل شوية هنأتى بالادلة لاحقا و سنضع الادلة تباعا و دة هنتكلم عليه فى معرض كلامنا*
*ما تتكلم يابنى فى ايه مالك*
*(وإليك تفصيل الأدلة أكثر وأكثر على عدم وجود كتاب ثابت لكم خصوصا في القرون الاولى بل كان دائما يتغير ولا يوجد أساس علمي لقبول الأسفار ورفضها)*
*اساس علمى لأيه*
*انت بتخرف يابنى انا بقالى 3 سنين بدرس علم الاباء و المسكونيات و الكلام الى بتقوله دة ميدخلش عليا*
*هاتلى دليل واحد من اقوال الاباء انه كان هناك من ادعى الوحى من خارج كتبة الاسفار الـ 27 !!!!!!!!!*
*هاتلى دليل واحد ادعى فى برنابا ان his ebestile هى وحى من الله
هاتلى دليل واحد على ان حد من الاباء الاوليين قال بوحى اى سفر اخر من دون الاسفار الـ 27*
*و الان انت تقول "وإليك تفصيل الأدلة أكثر وأكثر على عدم وجود كتاب ثابت لكم خصوصا في القرون الاولى بل كان دائما يتغير ولا يوجد أساس علمي لقبول الأسفار ورفضها"*
*فمن المنتظر ان اجد ماذا قالت هذه المصادر و لكن صدمت حقا*
*(أ – دليلي الأول هو : الوثيقة الموراتورية (170م) 
تقول عنها دائرة المعارف الكتابية " الوثيقة الموراتورية (وهى جذاذة صغيرة، ترجع إلى حوالى 170م) التى تقدم لنا قائمة بأسفار العهد الجديد مع كلمة موجزة عن كل كاتب ." 
المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة إنجيل مرقص)*
*مالها بقى الوثيقة الموراتورية؟؟؟قالت ايه يعنى؟؟؟*
*اصل انت بتقول ان دى ادلة على انه كان هناك تخبط فى الاسفار*
*ماذا قالت الوثيقة الموراتورية بشان ما تدعيه؟؟؟*
*ضعه ان كنت تجرأ!*
*(ب- دليلي الثاني هو : إعتقادات الآباء الأولين
تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية
" أكليمندس الإسكندري اقتبس منها (رسالة برنابا) باعتبارها سفراً كتابياً. ويبدو أن أوريجانوس كان عنده نفس الفكر."
المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة برنابا)*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عاجبنى المصدر بتاعك اوى هههههههههههههههههه*
*فين فى كتابات اكليمندس السكندرى او اوريجانيوس انهم اقروا برسالة برنابا باعتبارها سفرا كتابيا؟؟؟*
*مش تقولى دائرة المعارف الكتابية*
*هات الاصول يابنى*
*("رؤيا بطرس هي أحد الكتب الأبوكريفية التي لاقت بعض الاعتبار سواء وقتياً أو محلياً في بعض الجهات. وقد ورد ذكرها في الوثيقة الموراتورية مع التعليق عليها بأن البعض لا يؤيدون قراءتها في الكنيسة. ")*
*(رؤيا بطرس كانت تقرأ في الكنائس في القرون الأولى وحتى القرن الحامس في جمعة الصلب كما تذكر دائرة المعارف الكتابية)*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عسل صدقنى بجد*
*اولا لم تذكر فى النص الموراتورى فالنص الموراتورى لم يذكر فيه سوى الـ 27 سفر فقط ولا تملك دليل على العكس بينما انا املك نص اللائحة الموراتورية فان كان عندك دليل ضعه*
*ثانيا قلت ان كلمة يقرأ فى الكنيسة لا علاقة لها بوحى السفر من الله او عدمه*
*(لا لأنها غير قانونية وإلا لما ذكرت في الوثيقة ولكن لأنها ربما تفهم على أساس أنها نفي للصلب (كما فهمنا نحن أنها تنفي الصلب تماما))*
*تهريج فى تهريج*
*ضع نص الرسالة*
*ولا مش هتعرف فى دى كمان؟؟؟*
*على فكرة انت مدلس كبير و انا لو شوفت اى تدليس تانى كدة مش هسمحلك تشارك تانى*
*(ومثالها الآن مثلا سفر نشيد الإنشاد هل يؤيدون قرائته في الكنيسة بالطبع لا ...لأنه (بالنسبة لهم) قد يفهم خطأ .. ولكنه مازال سفرا قانونيا رغم أن البعض لا يؤيدون قرائته بالكنائس !)*
*هبل فى عبط فى تهريج فى تخريف*
*مين قال سفر نشيد الانشاد لا يقرأ فى الكنيسة؟؟؟مين قال كدة؟؟؟*
*دة قداسة البابا عامل سلسلة وعظات كاملة كل وعظة عن أية من السفر!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*(فدليلي كان أنه جاء بالوثيقة التي ما كتبت إلا لتذكر الأسفار القانونية يا استاذ...)*
*كذب ولا تملك دليل*
*(و كون البعض يؤيدون أو يعارضون قرائتها أمام العامة هذا لا ينقص من قانونيتها –لدى رجال القرن الثاني- وإلا لما وضعت في الوثيقة الموراتورية أساسا أليس كذلك ؟!!)*
*ان كنت واثق من كلامك ضع لى نص واحد لأب واحد من الاباء قال انها وحى من الله*
*يلا حط النص و احرجنى ادام الناس اللى بتقرا الموضوع*
*(فليس لك أدنى وجه إستدلال بها أو بالطعن بها وإلا إطعن بالوثيقة كلها وعندها يكون هناك كلام أخر.)*
*انت ليس لديك دليل اصلا انها ذكرت فى اللائحة الموراتورية*
*(ج- دليلي الثالث هو : المخطوطات
a- المخطوطة السينائية
تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية " تحتوى النسخة السينائية على رسالة برنابا بعد سفر الرؤيا مباشرة وقبل راعي هرماس. كما يوجد النص في النسخة التي اكتشفها "برينوا " في 1873 م وهي النسخة التي جذبت انتباه العالم " للديداك " ( تعليم الرسل ).."
المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة برنابا
ونفس هذا الكلام جاء في الموسوعة الكاثوليكية.
Catholic Encyclopedia *
*http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04085a.htm*
*تقول*
*the entire New Testament, besides the Epistle of Barnabas, and part of the "Shepherd" of Hermas*
*ولاحظ الآن كان لديهم كتابا (السينائية) يحتوي على
1- رسالة برنابا
2- راعي هرماس
وأنتم لا تؤمنون لا بهذه ولا بتلك وبالتالي يسقط أستدلالكم بالمخطوطة تماما بل هي دليل عليكم (هذا بالعقل)!!)*
*احببت ان اضع هذا النص كاملا*
*الان سنفضح جهلك امام الجميع*
*ضع دليلك ان المخطوطات تكون كتب*
*هيا ان كنت تملك الدليل و الحجة ضع دليلك هنا انه هناك شىء اسمه مخطوطات عبارة عن كتب و انا فى انتظار هذا الدليل او ان تقول لم اجد دليل و قلت كلاما بدون دليل و وقتها اعلمك انا من مصادر العلم الصحيح*
*(وحتى لو سلمنا جدلا أنها مازالت دليلا لصحة كتابك فقل لي كيف ان المخطوطة السينائيه وتسمى النسخه ألف (بالعبريه) تحتوي على أسفار منحولة وغير قانونية؟!!)*
*اسمها المجموعة الفا alpha لانها لم تكتشف وحدها يا زميل*
*و انا مازلت اطالبك بدليل ان المخطوطات تكون كتب*
*(هل رأيت ...كلام عام موجه للعوام..صورة وردية...لإظهار أن الكتاب المقدس لديكم نسخ منه منذ القرن الثالث والرابع..أما الحقيقة فعلى خلاف ذلك يا أستاذ فالمخطوطه (السينائية) ينقصها الكثير فى العهد القديم (اسفار كامله مثل المكابيين الثانى) واجزاء كثيره من التكوين والاسفار الموسويه الخمسه والاخبار وغيرها
ناهيك عن التعديلات التي قال تشيندروف انها جرت فيها كما صرح في كتابه
المصدر : Tischendorf's facsimile edition of Codex Sinaiticus Petropolitanus)*
*ضع النص من المصدر ولا تنقل بجهل اعمى هكذا*
*(وسأخبركم باختصار ما تقوله الموسوعه
1-هناك عدة نساخ عملوا على هذه المخطوطة
2-هناك أجزاء كثيره مفقوده وتم استبدالها وتحدد الموسوعه ارقامها لمن يريد
3- المحتويات : تقول أنها تحتوى على الهيكل العام للكتاب المقدس مع فقدان 
العهد القديم : Gen., i-xlvi,28; II Kings, ii,5-7,10-13; Pss. cv,27-cxxxvii
وهى أجزاء فى التكوين والملوك الثانى ولمزامير
وتحتوى كتب باروخ واسدراس والحكمه وغيرها من الكتب التى يعتبرها النصارى أبوكريفا فجأه بعد ان قدسوها اكثر من الف عام
العهد الجديد: فينقصها ما يلى 
: Heb., ix,14-xiii,25, the Pastoral Letters, Epistle to Philemon; also the Apocalypse. I )))إنتهى من كلام الدكتور شريف حمدي ... والكلام ليس مرسلا )*
*هذا شىء طبيعى جدا فمن قال ان مجموعة كتابات تظل على حالها  لمدة 1600 سنة كاملة؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*كما ان الاجزاء المفقودة موجودة فى مخطوطات اخرى بل انا اقول لك ان العهد الجديد باكمله موجود فى اقوال الاباء الاوليين و كتاباتهم.*
*و لا يوجد مشكلة ابدا فى وجود جزا ضائع فهذا راجع للعوامل الزمنية و التقلبات الجوية و عوامل التعرية التى تتعرض لها المخطوطات*
*(إذن نستخلص من الجدل حول أهم وأقدم مخطوطتين على الإطلاق الفاتيكانية والسينائية هو أن لا هذه تحتوي على كتابك المقدس ولا تلك)*
*و ما رأيك فى الاسكندرية؟؟؟*
*(وناهيك عن النقص في كليهما ولا هذه وكلاهما تحتوي على كتب تعتقد الكنيسة الآن أنها أبوكريفا فلا تستدل بهذه ولا تلك وكليهما دليل ضدك وليس معك !!)*
*ما الذى تقول عليه ابوكريفا؟؟؟*
*رسالة برنابا ابوكريفا؟؟؟*
*صحيح العلم نور*
*جبت منين ان رسالة برنابا ابوكريفا؟؟؟*
*(1- أن الكنيسة ليس لديها أدنى قاعدة علمية في تقرير القانونية أو الرفض.)*
*لا يوجد شىء اسمه تقنين الاسفار و اطلق هذا اللقب على الاسفار لوجود الغنوسية فقط و ليس اكثر*
*(2- المخطوطات لا دخل لها بالرفض أو القبول..فكلا من الأسفار الأبوكريفا والقانونية موجودة في مخطوطات قديمة بل و في كتاب واحد "المخطوطة السينائية مثلا" ولكن يقبل البعض ويرفض البعض.)*
*قلنا ميت مرة رسالة برنابا هذه ليست ابوكريفا و لم يدعى احد انها وحى من الله*
*(3- الوثيقة الموراتورية التي كتب فيها الأسفار التي اعتبرت قانونية (سنة 170م) لم يعتد بها الآن.)*
*دة بقى اسمه هبل*
*(4- كلام الآباء الأولين المؤمنين بهذه الأسفار كأسفار قانونية لم يعتد بهم كأورجانيوس و أكليمندس الإسكندري علي سبيل المثال.)*
*هاتلى من كتابات اكليمنضس السكندرى او اوريجن انهم قالوا انها سفر قانونى*
*(تسألني مثلا أنت كمسيحي عن حديث شهير بينكم مضمونه أن الرسول قتل أم قرفة شر قتله..... فأقول لك.....الحديث موضوع 
فتسألني عن معنى "موضوع" فأقول لك أنه مكذوب*
*لماذا ؟ هل لأنه لا يوافق هواي أو أننا نصحح الحديث ونضعفه أو نكذبه هكذا كما شاءت الأهوء ؟ 
لا يا استاذ عندنا علم إسمه علم الحديث
فتسألني ما تعريف الحديث الصحيح على غرارسؤالي عن قانونية الأسفار عندكم *
*فأقول أن
تعريف الحديث الصحيح
ما إتصل سنده بنقل العدل الضابط عن مثله إلى منتهاه من غير شذوذ ولا علة.أو هو الحديث المسند الذي يتصل إسناده بنقل العدل الضابط عن العدل الضابط إلى منتهاه، ولا يكون شاذاً ولا معللاً.*
*وتسألني ما شروط قبول الحديث كحديث صحيح فأقول لك
1- إتصال السند (السند هو العنعنة ......مثال عن أيوب, عن نافع, عن ابن عمر قال رسول الله كذا....والرواة أصحاب السند هم أيوب ونافع وإبن عمر )
2-عدالة الرواة (العدل شخص ذو مروؤة وتقوى ولم يجرب عليه كذب أبدا)
3- ضبط الرواة (الضبط: وهو أن يُثبت (يحفظ) ما سمعه بحيث يتمكن من استحضاره متى شاء أو يكتبه وراء الراوي.)
4-عدم الشذوذ (هو مخالفة الثقة لمن هو أوثق منه)
5- عدم العلة (إسقاط الراوي (من السند) ضعيف بين ثقتين, قد سمع أحدهما من الآخر وهو نوع من العلل وهناك علل أخرى.)*
*فأي حديث أردت إثبات صحته عليك بإثبات الثلاث شروط الأولى ألا وهي السند المتصل غير المنقطع وعدالة وضبط الرواة كلهم وليس هذا فحسب وإنما ينبغي نفي الشذوذ والعلة.*
*تعريفات هامة :*

*السند أو الطريق : هو سلسلة الرجال الموصلة للمتن. 
والمتن : هو ما ينتهي إليه السند من الكلام .*
*وكمثال لذلك : ما أخرج البخاري, ومسلم, وأبو داود (واللفظ لأبي داود): 
حدثنا سليمان بن حرب, حدثنا حماد, عن أيوب, عن نافع, عن ابن عمر قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله" . 
فقوله : ( حدثنا سليمان بن حرب, حدثنا حماد, عن أيوب, عن نافع, عن ابن عمر) هو السند، وقوله: "لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله" هو المتن.*
*ولنأخذ حديث أم قرفة مثلا لنطبق عليه الشروط
أول شرط لا ينطبق عليه لأن سنده منقطع ويكفي هذا ليرفض
فهو نقله عن الواقدي ...محمد ابن اسحق الذي لم يذكر سند الرواية
وبالتالي سقط الحديث فهو منقطع السند وبالتالي لا أصل له.*
*ليس هذا فحسب فحتى لو إتصل السند فإننا ننظر لرجال السند *
*أما عن الراوي هنا فهو الواقدي....فهل هو عدل ضبط ؟
قال البخاري : الواقدي مديني سكن بغداد متروك الحديث تركه أحمد وابن نمير وابن المبارك وإسماعيل بن زكريا ( تهذيب الكمال مجلد 26) هذا في ص 185-186
وقال أحمد بن حنبل هو كذاب وقال يحيى بن معين ضعيف*
*بل ولو طبقت عليه الشذوذ والعلة ستجده معلولا بالقطع*
*حديث أخر
حديث الذبابة الشهير لديكم ....حديث صحيح 100% (ولسنا بصدد الرد علية هنا ربما في موضوع آخر)*
*إنه يطعن في دينكم.......فلماذا لم تضعفوه يا مسلمين ؟!*
*إنه علم الحديث لا يحابي أحدا ...علم صنفت به "كتب الرجال" أي تصنيف الرواة بعدد شعر رأسك بلا أدنى مبالغة........إنها أساسات وقواعد (علمية) وليس ما يقولون لنا هو صحيح يصبح صحيح وما يقولون لنا ضعيف أو موضوع يكون كذلك بلا أدني قاعدة مثل........اسفار الكتاب المقدس!!!
وهكذا وضح الفرق....وكما قالوا..وبضدها تتميز الأشياء
فأينا على الحق وأينا على الباطل
صدق رسول الله (إن هذا الدين متين))*
*هل تستطيع ان تدخل معى فى حوار حول علم الحديث و مدى تطبيقه على ما ورد فى كتب السنة؟؟؟*
*(ومازلنا كل هذه (المشاركة) في نقطة واحدة يا أستاذ فادي ...فكيف لو فتحنا الحوار وتريدني أن أضع أمثلتي حول الأناجيل والأسفار وأسباب القبول والرفض وطعوناتي حولها هذه 40 صفحة وورد على الأقل وكما ترى أنني منشغل ولا أدخل النت كثيرا ؟!
أنا أرجو أن يسير الحوار منظما ويكفينا ما نحن فيه من الأمثلة والأدلة حاليا ولو توسعنا أكثر من هذا سيفسد الموضوع تماما..!!)*
*انا فى انتظار باقية شبهاتك لنسحقها هى الاخرى*
*و الان فى انتظار اجابتك على اسئلتى فى مداخلتك القادمة*

*و اولها هو اين فى كتابات الاباء من قال بوحى غير الاسفار الـ 27 فى العهد الجديد و بمنطق عقلانى و بدليل من كتابات الاباء انفسهم؟؟؟
*​*
*


----------



## alpharomio (26 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام على من إتبع الهدي وبعد

أولا اسجل إعتراضي على حذف موضوعي "هل تعتقد أن هذه حقائق ..لا أظن ولكنها كذلك"مع أني لم أثبت بعد ما كتبت ولكن الله ألقى في قلوبكم الرعب كما يبدو ووالله فرحت أنه لا يوجد أدني رد والحمد لله والله أكبر


وأبدا مع الأستاذ فادي
رسالتك والله تبدو لي كأنك تهرب وتريد تشتغل في الكر والفر......مشاركتي كانت واضحة ومشاركتك جوفاء......أرجو الا يعني ذلك أنك تعجز عن الحوار ..فأرجو كما قلت الإستعانة بأكبر قسيس تعرفه لأن الموضوع كبيييييييييير ...ويبدو أنك مع كل إحترامي لك سوف تظلم دينك إن لم تعترف بالعجز وتنقل الراية لمن هو اعلم منك ربما يجيب عن اسئلتي ويريح بالي.

تقول


> الفا روميو الحوار معى فى الاكاديميات يكون اشبه بالمطحنة المسننة التى لا ترحم ما بداخلها فيكون بمثابة عقاب من الله لك على ذنب ما اقترفته فان لم اجد دليل كلامك لا ارحمك ابدا
> 
> كلامك بين القوسين و ردى بعده
> 
> ...


مطحنة ؟
يا أستاذ لا تخرج كلامي من سياقه أنا قلت هذا الكلام ردا على طارق في معرض كلامه عن ان الكتاب المقدس كلام الله حتى يثبت العكس .... ولكن الحق أن أي كتاب ليس من عند الله حتى يثبت العكس. وهذا هو معنى البينه على من إدعى



> لم يبقى سوى من يظن نفسه اول من يتكلم على قانونية الاسفار لكى ياتى و يعلمنى كيف ادرس ايمانى!!!!!!
> سنضع لك كل الاستشهادات الان
> (يبدو أنك لم تقرأ ما سبق
> أقرأ يا أستاذ
> ...



جميل جدا لدينا إعتراف أن رسالة برنابا كتبها برنابا......... وبرنابا بالإجمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع من السبعين الذين ارسلهم المسيح (أرجو ألا أضطر لإثبات تلك أيضا) ......... فينبغي ان يعترف بيها
انا اعرف معنى منحولة ولكن عندما ترفضوا رسالة من احد السبعين ...الأكيد انكم تقولون منحولة ولكن كويس انك اوضحت لي...
ثم إن رسالة اللعبرانين ليست أهلا أن تقارن بها لأن كاتبها مجهول بالإجماااااااااااع
أما هذه فكما إعترفت أن كاتبها برنابا وهو من السبعين بالإجماع

يتبع


----------



## alpharomio (26 أكتوبر 2006)

بخصوص رسالة برنابا ..أنا سأضع ما قاله الموسوعة الكتابية بالحرف تحت كلمة برنابا
http://www.filelodge.com/files/room37/1028785/brnaba.doc

أقرأوا وسترون من الذي يتكلم الحق ومن يهرب ويدلس


----------



## شاب سعودي (26 أكتوبر 2006)

والله يااخي alpharomio فعلا انت محاور رائع اخرستهم كلهم


----------



## alpharomio (27 أكتوبر 2006)

#######

حرر للخروج عن الموضوع و محاولة التشتيت

Fadie


----------



## dark111 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

######

حذف لمحاولة التشتيت و الخروج عن الموضوع

Fadie


----------



## Fadie (27 أكتوبر 2006)

اذا وجدت اى محاولة لتشتيت الموضوع سيغلق فورا

رد على السؤال المطروح الان

اين فى كتابات الاباء من قال ان رسالة برنابا هى وحى من الله او اقر بانها سفر قانونى؟​


----------



## Fadie (28 أكتوبر 2006)

لا سلام قال ألهى للأشرار



> أولا اسجل إعتراضي على حذف موضوعي "هل تعتقد أن هذه حقائق ..لا أظن ولكنها كذلك"مع أني لم أثبت بعد ما كتبت ولكن الله ألقى في قلوبكم الرعب كما يبدو ووالله فرحت أنه لا يوجد أدني رد والحمد لله والله أكبر


 
قرأت هذا الموضوع الذى لا يسعنى وصفه الا بمنتهى الحقارة و السفالة فى أسلوب الحوار و لولا أن الظروف لم تسمح لكنت حذفته من اول ما قراته



> وأبدا مع الأستاذ فادي
> رسالتك والله تبدو لي كأنك تهرب وتريد تشتغل في الكر والفر......مشاركتي كانت واضحة ومشاركتك جوفاء......أرجو الا يعني ذلك أنك تعجز عن الحوار ..فأرجو كما قلت الإستعانة بأكبر قسيس تعرفه لأن الموضوع كبيييييييييير ...ويبدو أنك مع كل إحترامي لك سوف تظلم دينك إن لم تعترف بالعجز وتنقل الراية لمن هو اعلم منك ربما يجيب عن اسئلتي ويريح بالي.


 
مازلت اقول بنعمة الله و روحه القدس انا اصغر و اقل الاخوة هنا كفيل بك و ليس انت فقط بل و عشرة بل مائة بل الف مثلك

و سؤالى مازال قائم

أين أجد فى كتابات الاباء اى من الاباء أقر بوحى خارج عن الاسفار الـ 27 سفر؟؟؟

و قد اعطيتك أسم الثلاث موسوعات التى تضم كتابات الاباء و للتسهيل عليك ستجدها فى نفس رابط الموسوعة الكاثوليكية



> مطحنة ؟
> يا أستاذ لا تخرج كلامي من سياقه أنا قلت هذا الكلام ردا على طارق في معرض كلامه عن ان الكتاب المقدس كلام الله حتى يثبت العكس .... ولكن الحق أن أي كتاب ليس من عند الله حتى يثبت العكس. وهذا هو معنى البينه على من إدعى


 
انت يا استاذ من تدعى انه كانت هناك مفاضلة بين اسفار العهد الجديد و اسفار اخرى و على هذا الاساس فانت تسأل ما هو المعيار الذى تم به اختيار الاسفار ال 27

و مازال سؤالى قائم

اين اجد هذه المفاضلة؟؟؟

اين اجد ان احدا و ليس من الاباء الاوليين فقط بل و من الهراطقة دون الغنوسيين اقر بوحى خارج الاسفار ألـ 27؟؟؟



> جميل جدا لدينا إعتراف أن رسالة برنابا كتبها برنابا......... وبرنابا بالإجمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع من السبعين الذين ارسلهم المسيح (أرجو ألا أضطر لإثبات تلك أيضا) ......... فينبغي ان يعترف بيها


لا اعرف ما هو الاثبات الذى تريد ان تضعه و كأنه اثبات كبير جدا​​اع 4:36 ويوسف الذي دعي من الرسل برنابا الذي يترجم ابن الوعظ وهو لاوي قبرسي الجنس

ثم من قال اصلا ان رسالة برنابا هى وحى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أين قال برنابا ان رسالته هى وحى من الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا لدى ادلة لا تحصى ولا تعد على اعتراف كتبة الاسفار ان اعمالهم هى وحى من الله

اين قال برنابا هذا وحى من الله؟؟؟

اين قال تلاميذه؟؟؟

اين قال فى مذكراته؟؟؟

اين قال احد من الاباء ان رسالته وحى من الله  اقر بها؟؟؟

اين؟اين؟اين؟اين؟





> انا اعرف معنى منحولة ولكن عندما ترفضوا رسالة من احد السبعين ...الأكيد انكم تقولون منحولة ولكن كويس انك اوضحت لي...


 
من قال هذا؟؟؟

كلمة منحولة هى كلمة عربية و لا علاقة لها بالمسيحية و تعنى ان ينسب عمل الى شخص و هذا الشخص لم يعمله

كأن ينسب انجيل لتوما او برثولماوس و يدعى انهم كتبوه و هذا لم يحدث و لم يوجد دليل على هذا الكلام

هنا تكون منحولة

اما رسالة برنابا فكاتبها هو برنابا فعلا فلما تقول عليها منحولة؟؟؟



> ثم إن رسالة اللعبرانين ليست أهلا أن تقارن بها لأن كاتبها مجهول بالإجماااااااااااع


 
أقولها مرارا و تكرارا

لا يوجد سفر غير معروف كاتبه

و الرسالة الى العبرانيين

بألأجماااااااااااااع هى لبولس الرسول

و لم نرى عكس ذلك حتى الان



> بخصوص رسالة برنابا ..أنا سأضع ما قاله الموسوعة الكتابية بالحرف تحت كلمة برنابا
> http://www.filelodge.com/files/room3...785/brnaba.doc
> 
> أقرأوا وسترون من الذي يتكلم الحق ومن يهرب ويدلس


 
و لما لا تضع رابط الموسوعة؟؟؟

او على الاقل تذكر رقم المجلد و الباب و الفصل المطلوب

مش تقولى "تحت كلمة برنابا"!!!​


----------



## Fadie (28 أكتوبر 2006)

يبدو لى ان الحوار ينقل محرفا الى منتدى ابن مريم

:spor2: :spor2: :spor2:​


----------



## alpharomio (28 أكتوبر 2006)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد
{يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ} (71) سورة آل عمران

إلى جميع القراء المسيحيين أنقل لكم إجمااااااع الآباء الأولين على قانونية رسالة برنابا

The ancient writers who refer to this Epistle unanimously attribute it to Barnabas the Levite, of Cyprus, who held such an honourable place in the infant Church. Clement of Alexandria does so again and again (Strom., ii. 6, ii. 7, etc.). Origen describes it as “a Catholic Epistle” (Cont. Cels., i. 63), and seems to rank it among the Sacred ******ures (Comm. in Rom., i. 24). Other statements have been quoted from the fathers, to show that they held this to be an authentic production of the apostolic Barnabas
المصدر : ANF vol 1:05:01
يمكنك تحميل البرنامج مع كتابات الآباء ومجموعة كبيرة من الترجمات للمقارنة بينها مع النص الأصلي (القراءة الاكثر شيوعا) وأيضا تفاسير كثيرة مثل أدم كلارك والبرت برنس وهنري وغيرهم  مع قواميس من الموقع.
http://e-sword.net/


وأنبه أن هذا الإجماع يضم إكليمندس السكندي وأوريجن....وكل الآباء الأولين أن كاتب برنابا هو برنابا اللاوي القبرصي (أحد السبعين إجماعا) وكانوا يعتقدون بقانونيتها ويسميها أوريجن رسالة كاثوليكية...وآباء آخرين ورد عنهم المثل

ولاحظ أن جميع الآباء الأولين مجمعين على قانونية الرسالة وعلى النقيض جميع المعاصرين مجمعين على تكذيب هذه الرسالة لأسباب شرحتها من قبل!!!

ولاحظ أن الإقتباس يحوي مصدر كلام إكليمندس وأوريجن ...أين الأستاذ فادي ليشاهد هذا ؟!

أو أحبذ الإنتقال لنقطة جديدة........ لأنه أظن هذه النقطة لن نأتي فيها بجديد؟!
ما رأيك ؟!


----------



## alpharomio (28 أكتوبر 2006)

أعترض للمرة الثانية على الحذف
لم أخرج من الموضوع بل أنت تهرب وأنا أعيدك للموضوع 
ومشاركتي رقم 37 تثبت أنني على الحق وأوريجن وإكليمندس قالوا بقانونية رسالة برنابا في كتبهم وعندك الكتب

 على العموم يبدو إنك تريد تنتصر بأن تبين أني أنا أهرب
حسنا ........ لك هذا النصر

قال الله( سَنُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ بِمَا أَشْرَكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَـزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَمَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ وَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الظَّالِمِينَ  )

وهنا أقول لك (قُلْ فَلِلَّهِ الْحُجَّةُ الْبَالِغَةُ فَلَوْ شَاءَ لَهَدَاكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ ) الأنعام 149

الله أكبر ...........الله اكبر................. الله أكبر من كل ما تدعون

ومبروك يا فادي أنا سأنسحب ..كنت أتمنى أن نستفيد من بعض ولكن أنت وما أردت والله يحاسبك على ما في قلبك...وأظنه إقيمت الحجة عليك

وأعلن من إنسحابي أن أول نقطة في كتابي ليس لها رد

والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (28 أكتوبر 2006)

الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن اخاف.الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب​عندما اقترب اليّ الاشرار ليأكلوا لحمي مضايقيّ واعدائي عثروا وسقطوا​أن نزل عليّ جيش لا يخاف قلبي.ان قامت عليّ حرب ففي ذلك انا مطمئن.



> إلى جميع القراء المسيحيين أنقل لكم إجمااااااع الآباء الأولين على قانونية رسالة برنابا
> 
> The ancient writers who refer to this Epistle unanimously attribute it to Barnabas the Levite, of Cyprus, who held such an honourable place in the infant Church. Clement of Alexandria does so again and again (Strom., ii. 6, ii. 7, etc.). Origen describes it as “a Catholic Epistle” (Cont. Cels., i. 63), and seems to rank it among the Sacred ******ures (Comm. in Rom., i. 24). Other statements have been quoted from the fathers, to show that they held this to be an authentic production of the apostolic Barnabas
> المصدر : ANF vol 1:05:01


 
نقول بنعمة الله و روحه القدس

كان مصدر كلام الزميل الفا روميو هو 

ANF Vol.1:05:01

و سأكشف كذبه و تدليسه امام الجميع

فـــ Vol I يضم اباء القرن الاول فقط

Ante-Nicene Fathers
_The Writings of the Fathers Down to A.D. 325_ 
Volume I

The Apostolic Fathers with Justin Martyr and Irenaeus 

Clement of Rome, Mathetes, Polycarp, Ignatius, Barnabas, Papias, Justin Martyr, Irenaeus

بينما ان أكليمندس السكندرى هو من اباء القرن الثانى و كل كتاباته موجودة فى نفس الموسوعة و لكن Volume II

Ante-Nicene Fathers
_The Writings of the Fathers Down to A.D. 325_ 

Volume II

Fathers of the Second Century 

Hermas, Tatian, Theophilus, Athenagoras, Clement of Alexandria

و لمزيد من الاحراج للزميل المنسحب سأضع لكم كل نصوص كتابات اكليمنضس السكندرى

http://www.ccel.org/fathers2/ANF-02/TOC.htm

هنا جميع كتابات اباء القرن الثانى Volume II و منهم اكليمنضس السكندرى

جميييييييييييع كتابات اكليمندس موجودة هنااااااااااا

اين اقر ان رسالة برنابا هى وحى من الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

العلامة اوريجانيوس

من أباء القرن الثالث

كتاباته موجودة فى

Ante-Nicene Fathers
_The Writings of the Fathers Down to A.D. 325_ 

Volume IV

The Fathers of the Third Century 

Tertullian Part IV; Minucius Felix; Commodian; Origen

و لمزيد من الاحراج للزميل المنسحب

أضع امام الجميع جميييييييييع كتابات العلامة اوريجانيوس

http://www.ccel.org/fathers2/ANF-04/TOC.htm

فى هذا الرابط جمييييييييييع كتابات اباء القرن الثالث

و منهم اوريجن و كــــــــــــــل كتابات اوريجانيوس موجودة فى الرابط الذى وضعته

أين يا زميل يا منسحب اقر اوريجن او أكليمندس السكندرى فى كتاباتهم بوحى رسالة برنابا؟؟؟



> ولاحظ أن جميع الآباء الأولين مجمعين على قانونية الرسالة وعلى النقيض جميع المعاصرين مجمعين على تكذيب هذه الرسالة لأسباب شرحتها من قبل!!!


 
نقول بنعمة الله و روحه القدس

جميع كتابات الأباء الأوليين موجودة فى هذا الرابط

http://www.earlychristianwritings.com/

أتحدى اى مخلوق فى الوجود بأكمله ان يأتى لى بأى نص من كتابات الأباء ما يدل على انهم أقروا بوحى رسالة برنابا

ليس رسالة برنابا فقط

بل اى سفر خارج الاسفار الـ 27 اسفار العهد الجديد

و ليس من الاباء فقط

بل من هراطقة القرون الاولى ابتداء من ماركيون الى أريوس

أتحدى ان يأتى لى اى شخص فى الوجود بأن احد من هؤلاء أقر بوحى أخر غير اسفار العهد الجديد السبعة و عشرين



> لم أخرج من الموضوع بل أنت تهرب وأنا أعيدك للموضوع
> ومشاركتي رقم 37 تثبت أنني على الحق وأوريجن وإكليمندس قالوا بقانونية رسالة برنابا في كتبهم وعندك الكتب


 
نقول بنعمة الله و روحه القدس

مشاركتك كانت عن مقدمة الترجمة القياسية المعدلة و التى تحاول بها التشتيت و الخروج عن الموضوع و الهروب من الرد على اسئلتى

حتى الان لم أرى اى رد على اى سؤال طرحته لك

فى حين ان كل اسئلتك تم الاجابة عليها و كل شبهاتك تم ضحدها



> على العموم يبدو إنك تريد تنتصر بأن تبين أني أنا أهرب
> حسنا ........ لك هذا النصر


 
ليس هذا هو تفكيرنا بل هو تفكيرك العقيم

انما الغيرة على أيمانى هى غيرة اقدس مما تتخيل

"غيرة بيتك أكلتنى"

مز69:9



> قال الله( سَنُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ بِمَا أَشْرَكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَـزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَمَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ وَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الظَّالِمِينَ )
> 
> وهنا أقول لك (قُلْ فَلِلَّهِ الْحُجَّةُ الْبَالِغَةُ فَلَوْ شَاءَ لَهَدَاكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ ) الأنعام 149
> 
> ...


 
فى منتهى الخزى و العار تهرب و تجر أذيالك ورائك

قال رب الجنود

"لا بالقدرة و لا بالقوة بل بروحى قال رب الجنود"

(زك4:6)

أن انسحابك هذا ليس هروبا فقط من هذا الحوار بل و من الحوار حول علم الحديث و مدى تطبيقه على كتب السنة التسعة

أيماننا ثابت كالصخر لا يهتز و عقيدتنا راسخة لم تتأثر بهذه الشبهات سوى رسوخا و ثباتا و انتشارا

و مازال التحدى مفتوح لمن يقول انا لها

هل احد من الاباء او حتى الهراطقة دون الغنوسية أقر بوحى خارج عن الاسفار الــ 27 اسفار العهد الجديد؟؟؟

تم بنعمة المسيح​


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*بهذلته يا فادي*

*بصراحة خليتني اتردد حتى عن المشاركة يا فادي لاني ردودي مش حتضيف اي شئ جديد*

*اما عن النقل المزيف للمواقع الاخرى فليقرأ القارئ الامين الموضوع كاملا هنا ليرى الحق*


----------



## Fadie (28 أكتوبر 2006)

الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن اخاف.الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب​عندما اقترب اليّ الاشرار ليأكلوا لحمي مضايقيّ واعدائي عثروا وسقطوا​أن نزل عليّ جيش لا يخاف قلبي.ان قامت عليّ حرب ففي ذلك انا مطمئن.



> إلى جميع القراء المسيحيين أنقل لكم إجمااااااع الآباء الأولين على قانونية رسالة برنابا
> 
> The ancient writers who refer to this Epistle unanimously attribute it to Barnabas the Levite, of Cyprus, who held such an honourable place in the infant Church. Clement of Alexandria does so again and again (Strom., ii. 6, ii. 7, etc.). Origen describes it as “a Catholic Epistle” (Cont. Cels., i. 63), and seems to rank it among the Sacred ******ures (Comm. in Rom., i. 24). Other statements have been quoted from the fathers, to show that they held this to be an authentic production of the apostolic Barnabas
> المصدر : ANF vol 1:05:01


 
نقول بنعمة الله و روحه القدس

كان مصدر كلام الزميل الفا روميو هو 

ANF Vol.1:05:01

و سأكشف كذبه و تدليسه امام الجميع

فـــ Vol I يضم اباء القرن الاول فقط

Ante-Nicene Fathers
_The Writings of the Fathers Down to A.D. 325_ 
Volume I

The Apostolic Fathers with Justin Martyr and Irenaeus 

Clement of Rome, Mathetes, Polycarp, Ignatius, Barnabas, Papias, Justin Martyr, Irenaeus

بينما ان أكليمندس السكندرى هو من اباء القرن الثانى و كل كتاباته موجودة فى نفس الموسوعة و لكن Volume II

Ante-Nicene Fathers
_The Writings of the Fathers Down to A.D. 325_ 

Volume II

Fathers of the Second Century 

Hermas, Tatian, Theophilus, Athenagoras, Clement of Alexandria

و لمزيد من الاحراج للزميل المنسحب سأضع لكم كل نصوص كتابات اكليمنضس السكندرى

http://www.ccel.org/fathers2/ANF-02/TOC.htm

هنا جميع كتابات اباء القرن الثانى Volume II و منهم اكليمنضس السكندرى

جميييييييييييع كتابات اكليمندس موجودة هنااااااااااا

اين اقر ان رسالة برنابا هى وحى من الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

العلامة اوريجانيوس

من أباء القرن الثالث

كتاباته موجودة فى

Ante-Nicene Fathers
_The Writings of the Fathers Down to A.D. 325_ 

Volume IV

The Fathers of the Third Century 

Tertullian Part IV; Minucius Felix; Commodian; Origen

و لمزيد من الاحراج للزميل المنسحب

أضع امام الجميع جميييييييييع كتابات العلامة اوريجانيوس

http://www.ccel.org/fathers2/ANF-04/TOC.htm

فى هذا الرابط جمييييييييييع كتابات اباء القرن الثالث

و منهم اوريجن و كــــــــــــــل كتابات اوريجانيوس موجودة فى الرابط الذى وضعته

أين يا زميل يا منسحب اقر اوريجن او أكليمندس السكندرى فى كتاباتهم بوحى رسالة برنابا؟؟؟



> ولاحظ أن جميع الآباء الأولين مجمعين على قانونية الرسالة وعلى النقيض جميع المعاصرين مجمعين على تكذيب هذه الرسالة لأسباب شرحتها من قبل!!!


 
نقول بنعمة الله و روحه القدس

جميع كتابات الأباء الأوليين موجودة فى هذا الرابط

http://www.earlychristianwritings.com/

أتحدى اى مخلوق فى الوجود بأكمله ان يأتى لى بأى نص من كتابات الأباء ما يدل على انهم أقروا بوحى رسالة برنابا

ليس رسالة برنابا فقط

بل اى سفر خارج الاسفار الـ 27 اسفار العهد الجديد

و ليس من الاباء فقط

بل من هراطقة القرون الاولى ابتداء من ماركيون الى أريوس

أتحدى ان يأتى لى اى شخص فى الوجود بأن احد من هؤلاء أقر بوحى أخر غير اسفار العهد الجديد السبعة و عشرين



> لم أخرج من الموضوع بل أنت تهرب وأنا أعيدك للموضوع
> ومشاركتي رقم 37 تثبت أنني على الحق وأوريجن وإكليمندس قالوا بقانونية رسالة برنابا في كتبهم وعندك الكتب


 
نقول بنعمة الله و روحه القدس

مشاركتك كانت عن مقدمة الترجمة القياسية المعدلة و التى تحاول بها التشتيت و الخروج عن الموضوع و الهروب من الرد على اسئلتى

حتى الان لم أرى اى رد على اى سؤال طرحته لك

فى حين ان كل اسئلتك تم الاجابة عليها و كل شبهاتك تم ضحدها



> على العموم يبدو إنك تريد تنتصر بأن تبين أني أنا أهرب
> حسنا ........ لك هذا النصر


 
ليس هذا هو تفكيرنا بل هو تفكيرك العقيم

انما الغيرة على أيمانى هى غيرة اقدس مما تتخيل

"غيرة بيتك أكلتنى"

مز69:9



> قال الله( سَنُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ بِمَا أَشْرَكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَـزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَمَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ وَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الظَّالِمِينَ )
> 
> وهنا أقول لك (قُلْ فَلِلَّهِ الْحُجَّةُ الْبَالِغَةُ فَلَوْ شَاءَ لَهَدَاكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ ) الأنعام 149
> 
> ...


 
فى منتهى الخزى و العار تهرب و تجر أذيالك ورائك

قال رب الجنود

"لا بالقدرة و لا بالقوة بل بروحى قال رب الجنود"

(زك4:6)

أن انسحابك هذا ليس هروبا فقط من هذا الحوار بل و من الحوار حول علم الحديث و مدى تطبيقه على كتب السنة التسعة

أيماننا ثابت كالصخر لا يهتز و عقيدتنا راسخة لم تتأثر بهذه الشبهات سوى رسوخا و ثباتا و انتشارا

و مازال التحدى مفتوح لمن يقول انا لها

هل احد من الاباء او حتى الهراطقة دون الغنوسية أقر بوحى خارج عن الاسفار الــ 27 اسفار العهد الجديد؟؟؟

تم بنعمة المسيح​


----------



## alpharomio (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد

هل أنت واعي لما تنقل يا فادي ؟



> Ante-Nicene Fathers
> The Writings of the Fathers Down to A.D. 325
> Volume I
> 
> ...



طيب أنا قلت إنها في anf vol 1 

وأنت قلت أنا كذاب
طيب مش هديك رابط واحد أنا هديك ثلاثة............ثلاثة يا ونيس

http://www.earlychristianwritings.com/info/barnabas.html

http://www.sacred-texts.com/chr/ecf/001/0010335.htm

http://www.piney.com/FathEpBarna.html

وبعد كده أي حد عايز يتأكد من حاجة زي كده يأخذ سطر بكامله طالما هو إقتباس ويرى إين هو؟

وظهر من الكذاب !!!

وأحييك أنك أخرجتني من إنسحابي
هل تريد أن تكمل وتجيب على السؤال الرئيسي بدلا من التمسك بالموضوعات الفرعية ؟

شئ غريب لم أر من قبل عضوا يحاول أن يقيد الموضوع في عدة نقاط ليخفف على خصمه بينما الخصم لا يريد ذلك.؟!!


----------



## Fadie (29 أكتوبر 2006)

و مازلنا نضرب بشبهات الحائر عرض الحائظ و نسحقها تحت اقدامنا و نكشف زيف و تدليس المدعى​ 
يقول المدلس​ 



> هل أنت واعي لما تنقل يا فادي ؟


 



> طيب أنا قلت إنها في anf vol 1





> وأنت قلت أنا كذاب​




مازال التدليس الاسلامى يستمر و سنكشف هذا التدليس الان​ 
الزميل الحائر الفا روميو قال فى مداخلته السابقة​ 


> إلى جميع القراء المسيحيين أنقل لكم إجمااااااع الآباء الأولين على قانونية رسالة برنابا





> The ancient writers who refer to this Epistle unanimously attribute it to Barnabas the Levite, of Cyprus, who held such an honourable place in the infant Church. Clement of Alexandria does so again and again (Strom., ii. 6, ii. 7, etc.). Origen describes it as “a Catholic Epistle” (Cont. Cels., i. 63), and seems to rank it among the Sacred ******ures (Comm. in Rom., i. 24). Other statements have been quoted from the fathers, to show that they held this to be an authentic production of the apostolic Barnabas
> المصدر : ANF vol 1:05:01​


 

يستدل بهذا الكلام على ان أكليمندس السكندرى و اوريجن اقروا بوحى رسالة برنابا

و كان مصدر هذا الكلام هو​ 
ANF Vol I​ 
و حين كشفنا زيف و بهتان ما قال من ان كتابات اكليمندس السكندرى فى​ 
Volume II​ 
و العلامة اوريجانيوس فى​ 
Volume IV​ 
و الان يأتى و يدلس و يدخل حابله بنابله​ 
مازال التحدى مفتوح​ 
أتنى من كتابات اى من الاباء أقر بوحى خارج عن الاسفار الــ 27 او حتى من الهراطقة دون الغنوسيين​ 


> وظهر من الكذاب !!!





> وأحييك أنك أخرجتني من إنسحابي
> هل تريد أن تكمل وتجيب على السؤال الرئيسي بدلا من التمسك بالموضوعات الفرعية ؟​
> شئ غريب لم أر من قبل عضوا يحاول أن يقيد الموضوع في عدة نقاط ليخفف على خصمه بينما الخصم لا يريد ذلك.؟!!​


 

بنعمة الله و روحه القدس

أثبتنا انه لا توجد مفاضلة من الاساس بين اسفار العهد الجديد و غيرها من اى كتابات اخرى​ 
أثبتنا ان برنابا لم يدعى وحى رسالته​ 
أثبتنا ان أكليمندس السكندرى و اوريجن هم براء من ادعاءاتك براءة الذئب من دم ابن يعقوب​ 
و مازلت فى انتظار الاجابة​ 
أين فى كتابات الاباء من أقر بوحى خارج اسفار العهد الجديد الـ 27؟؟؟​


----------



## alpharomio (29 أكتوبر 2006)

يا واد يا بطل يا بتاع الشبهات إنت !!

هو أنت لامؤاخذة لم تر الروابط ؟!
1- دائرة المعارف الكتابية -التي لم يكتبها المسلمون- قالت أن إكليمندس وأوريجن قالوا بقانونية رسالة برنابا.
2-مقدمة رسالة برنابا - التي لم يكتبها المسلمون وإنما كتبها العلماء الذين ترجموا كتابات الأباء الأولين- قالوا بأن إكليمندس وأوريجن قالوا بقانونية رسالة برنابا.

وإديتلك 3 روابط منهم الموقع الذي دندندنت عليه
http://www.earlychristianwritings.com/info/barnabas.html

يبني مضحكش الناس عليك .... 

طيب هتعمل إيه يا بطل الإبطال لو جبتلك الأقوال وخليت راسك أد السمسمة ؟!


مش هتعمل حاجة هتحذف ...... وأنا لو إتحذف هنسحب بجد ومش هزار أصل أنا مش فاضي للعب العيال ده...

أنا هخلي راسك أد السمسمة

طيب إكلمندس بيقول في كتابه -اللي إنت متعرفوش- The Stromata


Rightly, therefore, the Apostle Barnabas says, “From the portion I have received I have done my diligence to send by little and little to you; that along with your faith you may also have perfect knowledge.34 Fear and patience are then helpers of your faith; and our allies are long-suffering and temperance. These, then,” he says, “in what respects the Lord, continuing in purity, there rejoice along with them, wisdom, understanding, intelligence, knowledge.”

وتعليقا للمترجم ستجده بالأصفر
34 [Clement accepts the Epistle of Barnabas as an apostolic writing. For this quotation, see vol. 1. p. 137, this series.]

http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/anf02.vi.iv.ii.vi.html

أو

http://www.ccel.org/fathers2/ANF-02/anf02-59.htm#P5622_1697159

هذا هو إكليمندس وهذا كتابه......وهذا فادي وهذا كتابه.........  إذيك بجا ؟!

-أسف للتكلم بالعامية ولكن لم أستطع إعذرني

إياك أن تقول إدعائات إسلامية بعد الآن.....والمناظرة منقوله على الهواء مباشرة لمنتدى بن مريم كما تعرف 
وأقول لك
أسلم تسلم يؤتك الله أجرك مضاعف مرتين وإلا فأنت في النار 
اللهم بلغت اللهم فإشهد
آمين


----------



## Fadie (30 أكتوبر 2006)

> يا واد يا بطل يا بتاع الشبهات إنت !!


 
تكلم باحترام ام انك لا تعرفه؟



> هو أنت لامؤاخذة لم تر الروابط ؟!
> 1- دائرة المعارف الكتابية -التي لم يكتبها المسلمون- قالت أن إكليمندس وأوريجن قالوا بقانونية رسالة برنابا.
> 2-مقدمة رسالة برنابا - التي لم يكتبها المسلمون وإنما كتبها العلماء الذين ترجموا كتابات الأباء الأولين- قالوا بأن إكليمندس وأوريجن قالوا بقانونية رسالة برنابا.
> 
> ...


 
و هما من تسميهم علماء دول يا جاهل عرفوا منين ان اكليمندس او اوريجن اعترفوا بها كرسالة قانونية؟؟؟

اكيد من كتاباتهم مش من الهوا يعنى

أرنى الان أين قال أكليمندس او اوريجن فى كتاباتهم ان هناك وحى خارج الاسفار الــ 27



> يبني مضحكش الناس عليك ....
> 
> طيب هتعمل إيه يا بطل الإبطال لو جبتلك الأقوال وخليت راسك أد السمسمة ؟!


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هنشوف الان مين اللى راسه اد السمسمة

أصلك قلت كلمة انت مسئول عنها انك سترينى من اقوال اكليمدس او اوريجن انهم اقروا بوحى رسالة برنابا

سنرى الان



> مش هتعمل حاجة هتحذف ...... وأنا لو إتحذف هنسحب بجد ومش هزار أصل أنا مش فاضي للعب العيال ده...
> 
> أنا هخلي راسك أد السمسمة


 
لا و رب الكعبة منا حذفه انا هخليه عشان الناس تضحك عليك

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يقول الزميل المدلس ألفا روميو نقلا عن ما قاله أكليمندس فى الستروماتا و التى يداعبنى و يقول لى انى لا اعرفه ما نصه الاتى



> Rightly, therefore, the Apostle Barnabas says, “From the portion I have received I have done my diligence to send by little and little to you; that along with your faith you may also have perfect knowledge.34 Fear and patience are then helpers of your faith; and our allies are long-suffering and temperance. These, then,” he says, “in what respects the Lord, continuing in purity, there rejoice along with them, wisdom, understanding, intelligence, knowledge.”


 
أين فى هذا النص الذى كتبه أكليمندس ما يشير الى انه أقر بوحيها؟؟؟

كالعادة حجة الزميل هو قول المعلق فى حين ان الدليل الدامغ هو ان يأتينى ما قاله اكليمندس

و الان سندحض حتى هذا الادعاء

يقول الزميل



> وتعليقا للمترجم ستجده بالأصفر
> 34 [Clement accepts the Epistle of Barnabas as an apostolic writing. For this quotation, see vol. 1. p. 137, this series.]


 
و هنا نقول ان انصاف المتعلمين هم الجهلة فعلا

ما معنى Apostolic witing يا زميل ألفا روميو؟؟؟

فرغم ان الشبهة ضحدت و بدل المرة عشرة و رغم ان حتى صحة هذا الدليل لا يفيد بشىء لأنه ليس من اقوال أكليمندس الا اننا سندحض هذا القول ايضا

Apostolic writing لا تفيد باى شىء انها من محتوى العهد الجديد او انها سفر قانونى بل لأن هذه الرسالة حتى الان لا يوجد اى اجماع على انها لبرنابا و هذا كان قائم حتى فى القرون الاولى فلم يعرف من هو كاتبها ولا يوجد اى دليل على انها لبرنابا فبرنابا لم يذكر هذا فى الرسالة و لا توجد اى اعمال اخرى لبرنابا مما حال بيننا و بين معرفة الكاتب.

أكليمندس السكندرى و ليس هو فقط بل كل الكنيسة الشرقية (اسكندرية و انطاكية) بالاضافة لليونانية و القبرصية و باقى الكنائس الارثوذكسية يستدلون بما أستدل به اكليمندس للتدليل على انها لبرنابا

فما هو هذا الدليل؟؟؟

الواضح من كلام برنابا فى الفصل ال16 فى الرسالة ان الرسالة كتبت بعد خراب اورشاليم اى بعد عام 70 او  فى اثناء بناء هيكل جوبيتر فى عاليا اى بين عامى 117-138م مما جعل هناك راى سائد و افتراضى ساد فى الكنيسة و مازال موجود حتى الان و هو استحالة ان يكون كاتبها هو برنابا و لكن ما يبدو واضحا هو انه لا يمكن ان يكون كلامه عن الهيكل الفعلى و انما الانسان هيكل الله اعتمادا على ما قاله معلمه بولس.

و لأن برنابا هو تلميذ بولس الثانى بعد سيلا و رفيقه فى رحلاته التبشيرية اقتبس هذا النص و من اجل هذا النص رفضت المؤسسات العلمية نسبها لبرنابا لأنها لا تهتم بالجوانب الروحية و انما بالجوانب العلمية فقط

ففى الحالتين

اذا ثبت نسبها لبرنابا فيكون تعليل اكليمندس السكندرى و من بعده الكنائس الشرقية جميعا هو صحيح

و اذا ثبت انها لغير برنابا فهو ايضا لم يضر واضعين فى الاعتبار انه لا يوجد نص واحد يشير الى نسبها او عدم نسبها الى برنابا

و هذا النص الذى اقتبسه اكليمندس من الفصل ال 16 هو ما دعاه يؤكد انه رسالة رسولية نسبة الى الرسول برنابا

أخيرا انا مازلت اسأل

أين فى كتابات الاباء ما يصرح بأنهم اقروا بوحى اى نص خارج الاسفار السبعة و العشرون؟؟؟

صدقنى لن تجد...لى ثلاث سنوات ادرس علم الباترولوجى و لا يوجد مثل ما تقول

اعتقد ان الفرصة القادمة لك ستكون الفرصة الاخيرة

و انا فى الأنتظار...​


----------



## Fadie (30 أكتوبر 2006)

الزميل الفا روميو

قل لمن تنقل عنه اننى اتحاده ان ياتى الى هنا و يناظر بدلا منك فانت لست سوى ناقل و ناسخ

و لن ينفعك هذا من تنقل عنه و لا ارحب بان تنسخ باقية ما وضعه لك فسيكون ردى صعب عليك تحمله

فقل له ان كان رجلا ياتى و يناظر بدلا منك و لنرى امام الجميع مع من الحق​


----------



## kimo14th (30 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> الزميل الفا روميو
> 
> قل لمن تنقل عنه اننى اتحاده ان ياتى الى هنا و يناظر بدلا منك فانت لست سوى ناقل و ناسخ
> 
> ...



تسلم اخى فادى  لعى هذه الردود القويه 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع
اسمحلي يا اخي الحبيب فادي بهذه المشاركة




alpharomio قال:


> يا واد يا بطل يا بتاع الشبهات إنت !!


 
بصراحة لا اتعجب من هذا الاسلوب, الا اني اتعجب اذا كان هذا الشخص بهذا المستوى في الحوار, تبقى ادلته و اقتباساته من اين؟ من الشارع؟






> طيب إكلمندس بيقول في كتابه -اللي إنت متعرفوش- The Stromata
> 
> 
> Rightly, therefore, the Apostle Barnabas says, “From the portion I have received I have done my diligence to send by little and little to you; that along with your faith you may also have perfect knowledge.34 Fear and patience are then helpers of your faith; and our allies are long-suffering and temperance. These, then,” he says, “in what respects the Lord, continuing in purity, there rejoice along with them, wisdom, understanding, intelligence, knowledge.”


 

فعلا اتعجب, هل هذا هو دليلك؟
هل يحتوي ما اقتبسته على حرف واحد يشير الى ان اكليمندس اعترف بوحي رسالة برنابا؟
دعني اترجم النص لكي نفضحك كما فعلا سابقا
لهذا, التلميذ برنابا يقول " من الهبة التي حصلت عليها عملت اجتهادي لارسل لك القليل بعد القليل, الذي مع ايمانك يكون لكايضا المعرفة التامة. الخشية و الصبر هم المساعدين لايمانك, حلفائنا المعاناة الطويلة و ظبط النفس.  "  يقول " في تكريم الرب, الاستمرار بطهارة, هناك الابتهاج معهم, حكمة, فهم, ذكاء, معرفة"

الا تخجل يا اخي المحاور من ان تقتبس نص لا تعرف معناه و نصه؟

يا فضيحة... دا النص ملوش اي علاقة بالي تتكلم عنه, فأين ذكر اكليمندس؟ و أين برنابا؟ و رسالته؟ و وحيها؟ :dntknw: 





> وتعليقا للمترجم ستجده بالأصفر
> 34 [Clement accepts the Epistle of Barnabas as an apostolic writing. For this quotation, see vol. 1. p. 137, this series.]


 

انت بدأت تخرج عن الوعد الذي وعدته, فأنت قلت انك ستأتي بكلام اكليمدنس نفسه, و اما الان فتأتيني بكلام المترجم؟

لا و المصيبة انك لا تعرف معناه اصلا!

فهل معنى apostolic writing يعني قانوني؟

هل تعرف ما معناها اصلا؟ و هل تعرف ما معنى apostolic fathers

apostolic معناها بابوي و تأتي من اصل البابوية, فال apostolic writing تعني كتابات البابوية و كتابات الاولين

و ليس معناها الاسفار القانونية و سأثبت لك ذلك من نفس الموقع الي اقتبست منه:



> but also in the http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/npnf103.v.viii.xxiii.html?highlight=apostolic writing#highlightApostolic writings we read, “Because unto you is given on behalf of Christ, not only to believe on Him, but to suffer for Him.





> ​


​ 
http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/npnf103.v.viii.xxiii.html

الاقتباس الموجود اعلاه هو من ال apostolic writing وهو ليس ما موجود في الاسفار, اي ما يؤكد ان معناه هو كتابات البابوية و الاباء الاوليين

اقتباس اخر



> The expression, “The Lord's-day,” does not occur in the earlier apostolical writings. They always speak of the “First Day of the week” instead. The term used in a.d. 68 was “the First Day of the week,” but the writers of the second century from the beginning use “the Lord's-day.” This term, then, points to a period near the beginning of the second century as the date of Revelation.


 
http://www.ccel.org/ccel/johnson_bw/pnt.pnt2700_sec4.html​ 
يذكر ايضا ان كتابات الاباء الاولية لا تحتوي على هذه اللفظة و كيف انها تغيرت في القرون التي بعدها

فهذا دليل اخرى على عدم علاقة كلمة apostolic writing بكونها سفر قانوني او وحي


فهل اصبحت عادة السلم الكذب و التدليس؟ ام هي نقمة عدم فهم النصوص الانجليزية؟

والان السؤال اين هو ادعاءك بقول اكليمندس بأن رسالة برنابا هي وحي؟


بصراحة اشك ان ردودنا الاخيرة سنتقل الى ذلك المنتدى الزبالة

:smil12: 

و بالنعمة نرد


----------



## alpharomio (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام على من إتبع الهدى وبعد

أولا : أحتج على حذف موضوعي "لاهوت وناسوت وتحدي" وأنا لا أرى فيه ما يسميه ماي روك "قلة أدب" ولكن أرى قلة علم وقلة حجة وقلة شجاعة ..وقلت في الموضوع أنني لم أقل إلا حقائق
ثم أنني لم أفهم الكتاب المقدس برأيي هذا كلام المسيح يفسر نفسه واللغة العربية (المترجم إليها وأنتم من ترجمتموه لا أنا ) تفسر كلامه وكل واحد لديه نسيج رخو معقد يسمى المخ.......
ثم كيف تريدني أن أعبر عن نفسي إن منعتني عن حتى أن أقول الواقع ؟!
على العموم لعلمك لم أضع كل ما لدي في الموضوع ...بل كان فيه الكثير ولكن أنتم وسياستكم القمعية وتتحججون بقلة الأدب.........وسأنشر الموضوع بالمنتدى الشرير "منتدى أتباع المرسلين" وأتحدى أن يقول لي أحد أين قلة الأدب وأتحدى من يحاورني في الموضوع.

وبالنسبة للإسلوب ... تكلمت بالعامية ولم يعجب الإسلوب أحد ... ولما نعتني فادي بالخنزير لم نرك تتحرك يا روك ...  
أصلا أنا لما قلت لفادي "حدرتك" ضحك وكأنه لم يتعود على الإحترام والكلام المحترم ..بل قال "حلوة حدرتك دي"
شوف أنا أسف مش لك ولا لفادي ...أنا آسف لنفسي إني كتبت بهذا الإسلوب الذي كان به بعض السخرية التي يستحقها فادي فعلا وغيري بعد هذه الأدلة كان له كلام آخر ولكن الأفضل هو العقل والأسلوب العاقل...ونتمنى أن يكون متبادل وليس من جانبي فقط.
على العموم لكي لا نكره بعض بعد المناظرة يجب أن يكون هناك نية حقيقية للبحث عن الحقيقة
فالموضوع ليس حرب بلا هدف...التفكير العلمي ينبني على الحقائق ثم تبحث بعد ذلك عن ت

ثالثا : بخصوص كلامكم أنتم الإثنين كلامكم خطير جدا ...
قلت من قبل أن هناك أشخاص دينهم الكفر لمجرد الكفر والإنكار لمجرد الإنكار ولكنهم دائما يكون كلامهم متناقض

طيب أقول لك كلمة يا ماي روك : نرجع أنا وأنت لما قلته أنت من قبل ومن فمك أدينك
تقول يا روك عن رسالة برنابا


> واستشهد بها جستن الشهيد في محاورته مع تريفو اليهودي (140م) وكثيراً ما استشهد بها أكلمندس الإسكندري على أنها رسالة بولس الرسول (194م) وشهد أوريجانوس (230م) بأنها رسالة بولس الرسول، وكذلك ديونسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية (247م) وغيرهم الكثير


ولا أقول إلا "من كان له عينان فليبصر"

ونرجع لفادي يقول


> ---Quote---
> هو أنت لامؤاخذة لم تر الروابط ؟!
> 1- دائرة المعارف الكتابية -التي لم يكتبها المسلمون- قالت أن إكليمندس
> وأوريجن قالوا بقانونية رسالة برنابا.
> ...


وصلت معي أنا (الجاهل) لنقطة مهمة جدا ...ألا وهي أنه لا يكذبني أنا ...لأنه لا يستطيع ...ولكنه إتجه إلى أن ينتقل من هذه الحجة الدامغة إلى نقطة أخرى ألا وهي أنه لا يكفي أن آتي بقول العلماء من الموسوعة الكتابية أو مترجمي كتابات الآباء ...لا يكفي قول هؤلاء
يجب أن نرجع لمصدر الإقتباس ......وهو يعلم قطعا أن هؤلاء لا يتكلمون من فراغ فلاهوتي ومترجم يوناني يجب أن يكون عنده علم أكثر من علم فادي بشوية (ولكن شوية كتير أوي)

ثم إنتقلنا إلى الإقتباس ذاته...فنقلت لك من كتاب إكليمندس  The Stromataأنه إقتبس من رسالة برنابا كما قالت الموسوعة الكتابية تماما وكما قال مقدمة رسالة برنابا في كتابات آباء ما قبل نيقية.

يقول إكليمندس "

Rightly, therefore, the Apostle Barnabas says, “From the portion I have received I have done my diligence to send by little and little to you; that along with your faith you may also have perfect knowledge.34 Fear and patience are then helpers of your faith; and our allies are long-suffering and temperance. These, then,” he says, “in what respects the Lord, continuing in purity, there rejoice along with them, wisdom, understanding, intelligence, knowledge.”

والتعليق للمترجم
34 [Clement accepts the Epistle of Barnabas as an apostolic writing. For this quotation, see vol. 1. p. 137, this series.]

لا يهمني كثير إقتباس إكليمندس ذاته من رسالة برنابا....ولكن الذي يهمني هنا هو أن إكليمندس إستشهد بها ...ونسبها لبرنابا ...وهنا يسقط العصا على الساق المبتورة حديثا فتصيحون والصراخ على قدر الألم ..تصيحون *أنه بالإعتراف أنها من الـ Apostolic Writings لا يلزم منها أن تكون وحي *

وهنا إنتقلنا إلا نقطة أخرى ألا وهي "من فمك أدينك"

هذا إعتراف جيد من فادي وزميله ماي روك لماذا ؟
هذا ما سنعرفه بعد الفاصل


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2006)

alpharomio قال:


> السلام على من إتبع الهدى وبعد
> 
> أولا : أحتج على حذف موضوعي "لاهوت وناسوت وتحدي" وأنا لا أرى فيه ما يسميه ماي روك "قلة أدب" ولكن أرى قلة علم وقلة حجة وقلة شجاعة ..وقلت في الموضوع أنني لم أقل إلا حقائق
> ثم أنني لم أفهم الكتاب المقدس برأيي هذا كلام المسيح يفسر نفسه واللغة العربية (المترجم إليها وأنتم من ترجمتموه لا أنا ) تفسر كلامه وكل واحد لديه نسيج رخو معقد يسمى المخ.......
> ثم كيف تريدني أن أعبر عن نفسي إن منعتني عن حتى أن أقول الواقع ؟!





ما دخل الموضوع الثاني في هذا الموضوع؟ انا رديت عليك ووضحتلك في الموضوع الاخر فما دخله في الموضوع هذا؟

و لا فلست انت و الي بيلقنك؟






> طيب أقول لك كلمة يا ماي روك : نرجع أنا وأنت لما قلته أنت من قبل ومن فمك أدينك
> تقول يا روك عن رسالة برنابا


 

صدقني في داخلي ضحكة كبيرة اكاد انفجر بها

يـــــــــــــــــاه يا مسلمين
يعني حتى ما تعرفون تركزن في الحوار؟

انا قلت الكلام هذا لرسالة العبرانيين يا اخ, و الشئ واضح من سياق الكلام و نسب بولس في الاقتباس, ايه دخل رسالة برنابا في النص؟

انت سألت عن كاتب رسالة العبرانيين و لماذا هي سفر معترف به و انا رديت عليك بالاقتباس هذا:

اما نسبها فقد شهد القدماء أن بولس الرسول كتب هذه الرسالة، فتكلم عليها أغناطيوس في رسائله (107م) وتكلم عنها بوليكاربوس أسقف إزمير في رسالته إلى أهل فيلبي (108م) واستشهد بها جستن الشهيد في محاورته مع تريفو اليهودي (140م) وكثيراً ما استشهد بها أكلمندس الإسكندري على أنها رسالة بولس الرسول (194م) وشهد أوريجانوس (230م) بأنها رسالة بولس الرسول، وكذلك ديونسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية (247م) وغيرهم الكثير

فما دخل بولس في رسالة برنابا؟

فعلا اتضحلي انكم لا تقرأون الردود حتى...

عجبي!







> وصلت معي أنا (الجاهل) لنقطة مهمة جدا ...ألا وهي أنه لا يكذبني أنا ...لأنه لا يستطيع ...ولكنه إتجه إلى أن ينتقل من هذه الحجة الدامغة إلى نقطة أخرى ألا وهي أنه لا يكفي أن آتي بقول العلماء من الموسوعة الكتابية أو مترجمي كتابات الآباء ...لا يكفي قول هؤلاء
> يجب أن نرجع لمصدر الإقتباس ......وهو يعلم قطعا أن هؤلاء لا يتكلمون من فراغ فلاهوتي ومترجم يوناني يجب أن يكون عنده علم أكثر من علم فادي بشوية (ولكن شوية كتير أوي)
> 
> ثم إنتقلنا إلى الإقتباس ذاته...فنقلت لك من كتاب إكليمندس The Stromataأنه إقتبس من رسالة برنابا كما قالت الموسوعة الكتابية تماما وكما قال مقدمة رسالة برنابا في كتابات آباء ما قبل نيقية.
> ...


 

لساتك ما جبت الدليل الي تتكلم عنه وهو ان اكليمدنس قال ان رسالة برنابا هي وحي,,, و لا حتتراجع؟


سلام و نعمة


----------



## alpharomio (30 أكتوبر 2006)

حسب فادي وروك الـ Apostolic Writings لا يلزم منها أن تكون وحي 
قلت هذا إعتراف جميل جدا لماذا ؟

أقول لك
يقول إكلمندس في الستروماتا 

To the point the Apostle Paul speaks, “If I give my body, and have not love, I am sounding brass, and a tinkling cymbal.”

وحسب فادي فإن إقتباس إكليمندس من رسالة بولس لا يعني أيضا أنها وحي من الله

أنا أسأل ما الفرق ؟ 
الإستشهاد ونسبتها لبولس تماما مثل الإستشهاد ونسبتها لبرنابا ......!!

الحق الحق أقول لك ..إنك في مأزق كبير يا فادي

قليل من الإنصاف يكفي


فقولك أن الـ Apostolic Writings لا يلزم منها أن تكون وحي في حين إن رسائل بولس والرسل في العهد الجديد اسمها Apostolic Letters .. و قول إكليمندس يقول الرسول برنابا يلزم منه أنه يؤمن بأن رسالة برنابا من الـ Apostolic Letters .. ولا يستطيع أي عاقل أن ينكر أن إكليمندس لم يكن يعتقد بوحيها


----------



## alpharomio (30 أكتوبر 2006)

لقد فضحت نفسك فضيحة يا مي روك ليس لها مثيل

لعلمك حفظت الصفحة عندي ومحفوظة على منتدى بن مريم وكلامك كان



> رسالة برنابا كتبت سنة 115 و حينها برنابا كان متوفي, يعني ليست تابعة لبرنابا و ليس برنابا هو كاتبها
> 
> اما عن سبب اعتماد رسالة العبرانيين فكانت هذه الرسالة موجودة في نسخ الكتاب المقدس الشرقية والغربية، وتوجد في النسخ السريانية القديمة التي تُرجمت في أواخر القرن الأول وفي أوائل القرن الثاني، وفي التراجم اللاتينية التي تُرجمت في أوائل القرن الثاني, وكانت هذه التراجم متداولة بين الكنائس الشرقية والغربية
> 
> ...



فضيحتك بجلاجل يا روك


----------



## alpharomio (30 أكتوبر 2006)

حسنا يا ماي روك .........أنا أسف إختلط الأمر لدي
يبدو فعلا أنك كنت تتكلم عن رسالة العبرانين......على العموم آسف جدا على الخطأ غير المقصود

realy sorry
تقبل أسفي


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

*!!!!*


----------



## alpharomio (31 أكتوبر 2006)

أكرر



alpharomio قال:


> حسب فادي وروك الـ Apostolic Writings لا يلزم منها أن تكون وحي
> قلت هذا إعتراف جميل جدا لماذا ؟
> 
> أقول لك
> ...


----------



## Fadie (31 أكتوبر 2006)

قررت الا احذف اى مشاركة فى هذا الموضوع و لن افعل و ساترك مداخلاتك كلها كما هى فقط لفضح جهلك الشديد و جهل من تنقل عنه امام الجميع

تقول
​


> _حسب فادي وروك الـ Apostolic Writings لا يلزم منها أن تكون وحي
> قلت هذا إعتراف جميل جدا لماذا ؟
> 
> أقول لك
> ...



​و هو Apostolic Writings يعنى ايه يا فالح؟

يعنى كتابات رسولية ليس أكثر و ذلك لأعتقاد أكليمندس و اوريجن و من والاهم فى اعتقادهم ان هذه الرسالة لبرنابا

فى الحين انه لا يوجد أدنى دليل على أن كاتب هذه الرسالة هو برنابا نفسه

لم يقر برنابا انه كاتب الرسالة فى نصوص الرسالة

لم يكن لبرنابا اى كتابات أخرى

لم يشهد اى من تلاميذه على انه كاتب الرسالة

و على هذا فقد اعتقد الاباء انها ليست لبرنابا "الرسول" و لكن اعتقد أكليمندس و اوريجن على تفسير مرحلة بناء الهيكل فى نص الرسالة على انها من الناحية الروحية فقط و بهذا نسبت الرسالة الى برنابا و بهذا تكون عمل رسولى لأن كاتبها هو رسول من رسل المسيح السبعين

اما قولك بأطلاق لقب Apostle لبولس فيبدو فى قمة الجهل بكل شىء و مجرد البحث عن اى شىء للطعن فى الايمان المسيحى

كلمة Apostle هى الاسم من المصدر Post و الذى يعنى يرسل فأذن كلمة Apostle تعنى رسول

و من هذا الذى لا يقر برسولية بولس؟و انه رسول يسوع المسيح؟

و مازال السؤال مطروح

أين فى كتابات اى من الاباء من أقر بوحى رسالة برنابا هذه؟؟؟

و أنتظر منى مفاجأة بعد انتهاء الحوار

فى الانتظار...​


----------



## Fadie (31 أكتوبر 2006)

> فقولك أن الـ Apostolic Writings لا يلزم منها أن تكون وحي في حين إن رسائل بولس والرسل في العهد الجديد اسمها Apostolic Letters .. و قول إكليمندس يقول الرسول برنابا يلزم منه أنه يؤمن بأن رسالة برنابا من الـ Apostolic Letters .. ولا يستطيع أي عاقل أن ينكر أن إكليمندس لم يكن يعتقد بوحيها


 
و من قال ان هذا اللفظ هو دلالة وحى رسائل بولس؟​


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2006)

alpharomio قال:


> لقد فضحت نفسك فضيحة يا مي روك ليس لها مثيل
> 
> لعلمك حفظت الصفحة عندي ومحفوظة على منتدى بن مريم وكلامك كان
> 
> ...


 


alpharomio قال:


> حسنا يا ماي روك .........أنا أسف إختلط الأمر لدي
> يبدو فعلا أنك كنت تتكلم عن رسالة العبرانين......على العموم آسف جدا على الخطأ غير المقصود
> 
> realy sorry
> تقبل أسفي


 
يا عزيزي اسفك مقبول لكني حزين من طريقتك في الحوار و ماجاء في ردك من "فضيحتك بجلاجل" و "فضيحة ملهاش دليل"
اتعجب فقط من اسسك في الحوار يا صديقي, فهل انت هنا لعتلن فضيحة روك؟

و من ناحية اخرى, النص واضح وضوح الشمس, فاذا لم تفهم النص العربي الواضح في كل جملة من جمله بأشارته الى بولس
و انت فهمته بأنه نسوب لبرنانبا مغالطة, يبقى اتعجب فقط كيف فهمت الردود الاخرى و هي مكتوبة بالانجليزي؟

المهم سأرد على مشاركتك المكررة في ردي القادم

يتبع


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2006)

alpharomio قال:


> يقول إكلمندس في الستروماتا
> 
> To the point the Apostle Paul speaks, “If I give my body, and have not love, I am sounding brass, and a tinkling cymbal.”


 
فعلا اكاد انفجر من الضحك... هو انت لانك شفت Apostle قلت هذا هو دليلـــــــــــــــــــي فضيحتهم بجلاجل؟

طيب, بذمتك, فاهم النص بيقول ايه؟ اشك! لان لا معنى لهذا الاقتباس

و لاترجم للقارئ الكريم معنى النص:
الى المعنى من تكلم الرسول بولس 
"وَإِنْ أَطْعَمْتُ كُلَّ أَمْوَالِي وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُ جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئاً." (كورنثوس الاولى الاصحاح 13 و العدد 3)

فكلمة Apostle تعني رسول 
 
 


> وحسب فادي فإن إقتباس إكليمندس من رسالة بولس لا يعني أيضا أنها وحي من الله
> 
> أنا أسأل ما الفرق ؟
> الإستشهاد ونسبتها لبولس تماما مثل الإستشهاد ونسبتها لبرنابا ......!!


 
طيب مش لما تجيب لنا الاول اقتباسات و استشهادات من اكليمندس من رسالة برنابا؟ حتى بعديها نتكلم في الاقتباسية و معناها؟





> الحق الحق أقول لك ..إنك في مأزق كبير يا فادي


 

ليه قلة الادب هذه؟
لماذا المسخرة في نصوص الكتاب المقدس و في طريقة المسيح في ذكر الحقائق؟
هل لانك افلست و تريد ان تطرد؟

يا اخ فادي, تتذكر المعدو اسد الاسلام لما حاورناه و وصلنا لمستوى الحوار لاخره, كيف بدأ في قلة الادب المشابهة؟
فعلا اخاف انه يريد المثل.. للهروب من الحوار...

فانا لم ارى الصحفات الاخيرة من الحوار نقلت الى المنتدى الاخر, و عجبي لماذا لم تنقل :yahoo: 

على العموم اتمنى منك ان تلتزم بالادب و بلاش التجريح, فنحن بنتكل بكل هدوء فلا داعس للانفعال و محاولة جرحنا




> فقولك أن الـ Apostolic Writings لا يلزم منها أن تكون وحي في حين إن رسائل بولس والرسل في العهد الجديد اسمها Apostolic Letters .. و قول إكليمندس يقول الرسول برنابا يلزم منه أنه يؤمن بأن رسالة برنابا من الـ Apostolic Letters .. ولا يستطيع أي عاقل أن ينكر أن إكليمندس لم يكن يعتقد بوحيها


 
في عدة اشياء حاب اوضحها ليك لان الظاهر لم تفهمها من ردودنا السابقة في ماهية ال Apostolic Writings

قلنا و شرحنا انها كتابات الرسل و الاولين و ليس لها علاقها بكونها وحي ام لا, و لحد الان لم تأتي لنا بدليل ان اكليمندس قال عنها انها Apostolic Wirintg بل اكتفيت بتلميح المترجم و عجبي
لكن على كل حال من الاحوال هو ليس بالشئ المهم لانه لا يثبت شئ و لا ينفيه

النقطة الاخرى, ان رسالة برنابا لم توصف بأنها Apostolic Letter و الا فهات دليلك
ف Apostolic writing لا تعني Apostolic Letter

و النقطة الاخيرة, Apostolic Letter لا تعني انها وحي البتة, ف البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني لديه الكثير من ال Apostolic Letters و منها :

The rapid development
Mane nobiscum Domine 
Novo Millennio Ineunte 
وهي كلها رسالة رسولية و مسماة بال Apostolic Letters

وهي ليست وحي مقدس بل رسائل لرسول و قديس.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## alpharomio (1 نوفمبر 2006)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد:

في بداية الموضوع تناولنا سؤال واحد وكل مشاركة كررته وهو (ما هو المعيار العلمي لقبول الأسفار أو رفضها)؟
ولأنني أعرف أنه لا يوجد إجابة على هذا السؤال عرفت ضمنا ان المحاور سيحاول ان يتمسك بأي نقطة ضعف في الموضوع ليهرب والغرقان يتعلق بقشة
ولأني أعرف ذلك والحمد لله سقت أدلتي التي لا جدال فيها وهنا إنتقل الموضوع من السؤال الرئيسي (الذي لم يجاب حت الآن ) إلى تفصيلات السؤال وكان  من الواجب العكس

والعودة للموضوع الرئيسي هو كابوس فظيع لمحاوري العزيز لذا حذف ردودي حول السؤال وحول الموضوع لنقطة "إكليمندس" وإستشهاده ببرنابا
أحببت أن أسوق هذا للقارئ لكي يكون على علم  بما يجري من وراء الكواليس لكي يعرف من يهرب أساسا

وأفصل رسالة برنابا
1- رسالة برنابا موجودة ضمن النسخة السينائية 
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04085a.htm

وهذا طبعا ما لم يقدر فادي أن يقترب نحوه ...لأنه بأي تفسير سخيف كتفسيراته سوف يخرج من هذا المأزق


2- تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية
" أكليمندس الإسكندري اقتبس منها (رسالة برنابا) باعتبارها سفراً كتابياً. ويبدو أن أوريجانوس كان عنده نفس الفكر."
المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة برنابا


The ancient writers who refer to this Epistle unanimously attribute it to Barnabas the Levite, of Cyprus, who held such an honourable place in the infant Church. Clement of Alexandria does so again and again (Strom., ii. 6, ii. 7, etc.). Origen describes it as “a Catholic Epistle” (Cont. Cels., i. 63), and seems to rank it among the Sacred ******ures (Comm. in Rom., i. 24). Other statements have been quoted from the fathers, to show that they held this to be an authentic production of the apostolic Barnabas
المصدر : ANF vol 1:05:01http://www.earlychristianwritings.com/info/barnabas.html

http://www.sacred-texts.com/chr/ecf/001/0010335.htm

http://www.piney.com/FathEpBarna.html


وهنا إنتقلنا لنقطة مهمة....ألا وهي أن فادي لا يصدق لا كتبة الموسوعة الكتابية ولا كتبة مقدمة كتابات الآباء وتحدى تحديا بإسلوبه السخيف أن آتي بهذا الإقتباس

وهنا آتيت له بالإقتباس

يقول إكليمندس "

Rightly, therefore, the Apostle Barnabas says, “From the portion I have received I have done my diligence to send by little and little to you; that along with your faith you may also have perfect knowledge.34 Fear and patience are then helpers of your faith; and our allies are long-suffering and temperance. These, then,” he says, “in what respects the Lord, continuing in purity, there rejoice along with them, wisdom, understanding, intelligence, knowledge.”

والتعليق للمترجم
34 [Clement accepts the Epistle of Barnabas as an apostolic writing. For this quotation, see vol. 1. p. 137, this series.]

http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/anf02.vi.iv.ii.vi.html

وهنا إنتقلنا لمرحلة جديدة من الهروب والغرقان يتعلق بقشة

فهذا لا يعني بالنسية لفادي ولا لروك انه يقر بوحيه رغم إستشهاده به..........وهنا إنتقلنا لنقطة جديدة من الحوارات الجانبية  فهناك قشة أخرى للتعلق بها

وهي  أنه بالإعتراف أنها من الـ Apostolic Writings لا يلزم منها أن تكون وحي 
والإقتباس منها لا يعني قانونيتها

وهنا أستدللت أنا بقول إكليمندس في الستروماتا 

To the point the Apostle Paul speaks, “If I give my body, and have not love, I am sounding brass, and a tinkling cymbal.”


بخصوص كلمة Apostolic Letter

فهذه الكلمة لا تستخدم إلا مع شيئين إثنين فقط

1 . الكتابات الرسولية الموحى بها كرسائل بولس والرسل
2 . الكتابات الباباوية 
والكلام ليس مرسلا بل من واقع الموسوعة الكاثوليكية

http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/01640a.htm


فهل كتابات برنابا باباوية أم رسولية يا عزيزي؟
يقول فادي


> و هو Apostolic Writings يعنى ايه يا فالح؟
> 
> يعنى كتابات رسولية ليس أكثر و ذلك لأعتقاد أكليمندس و اوريجن و من والاهم فى اعتقادهم ان هذه الرسالة لبرنابا
> فى الحين انه لا يوجد أدنى دليل على أن كاتب هذه الرسالة هو برنابا نفسه
> ...



هنا فجر فادي في نفسه القنبلة .........فكيف تكون كتابات رسولية وفي نفس الوقت ليست معروف كاتبها وليست لبرنابا
وأكبر إعتراف نأخذه على فادي هنا.................هو قوله أن إكليمندس وأوريحن إعتقدوا أن الرسالة لبرنابا


> يعنى كتابات رسولية ليس أكثر و ذلك لأعتقاد أكليمندس و اوريجن و من والاهم فى اعتقادهم ان هذه الرسالة لبرنابا


الله أكبر ولله الحمد
وهنا أعيد عليك ما قلته في المشاركة الأولى..........لم اللف والدوران ونحن وصلنا لنفس النتيجة التي يبدأ الجدال عندها

وبغض النظر يا أستاذ عن كونها لبرنابا أو لغيره ... فلست أدافع عن الرسالة ...  أنا أريد أثبت ما نظقت به أنت بنفسك أن إكليمندس  وأوريجن نسبوها لبرنابا مع آخرين وبالتالي عدم وجود أدنى قاعدة علمية للقبول او الرفضز

وهنا يدافع روك عن وجهة نظر أخيه (اللي هيوديه في داهية) فادي ومخبيش عليكوا روك بيستعماني 



> و ليس معناها الاسفار القانونية و سأثبت لك ذلك من نفس الموقع الي اقتبست منه:
> but also in the Apostolic writings we read, “Because unto you is given on behalf of Christ, not only to believe on Him, but to suffer for Him.
> 
> http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/npnf103.v.viii.xxiii.html
> ...



هل وصل بك التدليس أن تعتقد اننا عميان ؟!
سأنقل للقراء من الرابط ما يدلل أن روك بيستعمانا

but also in the Apostolic writings we read, “Because unto you is given on behalf of Christ, not only to believe on Him, but to suffer for Him.” 2697

2697 Phil. i. 29
اللى هي

Phi 1:29 For unto you it is given in the behalf of Christ, not only to believe on him, but also to suffer for his sake; 


يا ترى يا روك رسالة فيلبي تساوي عندك مجلة ميكي فتقول أنها لا توجد في الأسفار؟!!!!

قد أعذرك إن إعتذرت .. لأن النص أمامك في الرابط مظلل بالاصفر يعني يخلى الأعمى يشوف

أنا قد أخطئ سهوا ولكني لا أدلس أبدا والحمد لله
وعلى العموم سأقبل إعتذارك إذا إعتذرت لتسامحني في خطأي غير غير المقصود وأسامحك في هذا. 


وهنا نبدأ في بيان الفصام الذي وصلتم إليه لأن الحقائق أوجعتكم
يقول إكليمندس في موضع the Apostle Barnabas says
وفي موضع آخر يقول  the Apostle Paul speaks

وأنا أسأل أين الفرق بالله عليكم؟
أي شيزفرنيا هذه؟

وهنا ربما تبدو قشة في الإفق ألا وهي قول فادي أن رسالة برنابا ليست من كتابة برنابا لأنه لم يكتب إسمه عليها

وهنا أستخدم كلام روك عن رسالة العبرانين لأشنقكما به يقول



> اما عن سبب اعتماد رسالة العبرانيين فكانت هذه الرسالة موجودة في نسخ الكتاب المقدس الشرقية والغربية، وتوجد في النسخ السريانية القديمة التي تُرجمت في أواخر القرن الأول وفي أوائل القرن الثاني، وفي التراجم اللاتينية التي تُرجمت في أوائل القرن الثاني, وكانت هذه التراجم متداولة بين الكنائس الشرقية والغربية
> 
> اما نسبها فقد شهد القدماء أن بولس الرسول كتب هذه الرسالة، فتكلم عليها أغناطيوس في رسائله (107م) وتكلم عنها بوليكاربوس أسقف إزمير في رسالته إلى أهل فيلبي (108م) واستشهد بها جستن الشهيد في محاورته مع تريفو اليهودي (140م) وكثيراً ما استشهد بها أكلمندس الإسكندري على أنها رسالة بولس الرسول (194م) وشهد أوريجانوس (230م) بأنها رسالة بولس الرسول، وكذلك ديونسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية (247م) وغيرهم الكثير
> 
> أن بعض الغربيين ارتابوا في نسبتها إلى بولس الرسول، لأنهم رأوا اسم الرسول مكتوباً في جميع رسائله الثلاث عشرة ما عدا هذه الرسالة, ولكن عند إمعان النظر ومقارنة أقوالهم بأقوال الرسول، تأيد أن كاتبها هو الرسول بولس صاحب الإلمام التام بالشريعة الموسوية لأنه أخذها عن غمالائيل أشهر علماء عصره، فكان هو طبعاً كاتب هذه الرسالة المشتملة على الدقائق الموسوية, على أن إيريناوس الذي قال إنه ارتاب فيها كان يستشهد بها, والحاصل أن جمهور أئمة الدين الغربيين يعتقدون بنسبتها لبولس الرسول، ويُؤخذ من شهاداتهم أنه عمّ تداولها بعد كتابتها بثلاثين سنة, وأرسل أسقف روما التي كانت عاصمة الدنيا وقتئذ جواباً إلى كنيسة كورنثوس يوضح فيها أنها من الكتب المقدسة الموحى بها من الروح القدس، وفي ذلك الوقت قبلها المسيحيون شرقاً وغرباً



ودليله هو المخطوطات وأنا قلت أن رسالة برنابا في السينائية يعني الألفا
أما دليله الثاني هو إستشهاد الآباء بها




الله أكبر
إستشهاد الآباء  .........جستن الشهيد وبولكاريوس وإكليمندس
وفوق ذلك كله أنه ليس عليها أسم بولس 

وأسأل أنا أي فصام هذا

أكرر بنفس إثبات روك
1- الرسالة برنابا موجودة بالمخطوطة السينائية
2- إستشهد بها إكليمندس 

يقول إكليمندس "

Rightly, therefore, the Apostle Barnabas says, “From the portion I have received I have done my diligence to send by little and little to you; that along with your faith you may also have perfect knowledge.34 Fear and patience are then helpers of your faith; and our allies are long-suffering and temperance. These, then,” he says, “in what respects the Lord, continuing in purity, there rejoice along with them, wisdom, understanding, intelligence, knowledge.”


http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/anf02.vi.iv.ii.vi.html

وحسب فادي (ولم أراجع ورائه بعد) أن  رسالة برنابا غير مكتوب بها أسم برناب مثل عبرانيين تماما

فلو كانت عبرانين قانونية إذن فبرنابا قانونية
لماذا..........لأنه لا يوجد أدنى أساس لقانونية الأسفار


ملحوظة: أياكم وحذف أي كلمة لي فسأعتبر ذلك هروب فأرجو الإلتزام بما وعتدتم به من عدم الهروب والرد العلمي.


----------



## alpharomio (1 نوفمبر 2006)

ردا عليك يا روك



> يا عزيزي اسفك مقبول لكني حزين من طريقتك في الحوار و ماجاء في ردك من "فضيحتك بجلاجل" و "فضيحة ملهاش دليل"
> اتعجب فقط من اسسك في الحوار يا صديقي, فهل انت هنا لعتلن فضيحة روك؟




أذكرك بأني قلت من قبل



> أنا أقول لكم...في كثير من الأحيان أثناء مطالعتي في الكتاب المقدس ... يظهر لي دليل أن المسيح ليس بإله من خلال نص معين وبعدما أطرحه بمنتدى إسلامي أو منتدى محايد ...يخرج لي أحيانا –قليلة جدا جدا- بعض الزملاء النصارى فيبين لي خطئي أو جهلي بمعنى معين ..وفعلا يتضح لي أن دليلي ليس دليلا لأنه ناتج عن سوء فهم ليس إلا وربما يقول لي أحدهم إن ما تنكره علينا موجود في القرآن ويقيم علي الحجة...وفي هذه الحالة فالإسلام علمني أن أعترف وأقر بالحق ولو جاء بلسان عدوي ...فالإسلام هو الحق وإلهنا إسمه الحق ...والتكبر عن الحق خطيئة من أكبر الخطايا عندنا....فليس عيبا الجهل أو الخطأ غير المقصود ولكن الخطأ هو التكبر عن الحق ...أو التمسك بالباطل وهو للأسف مرض مععظم من حاورتهم من المسيحيين حتى المحترمين منهم!


فأنا كما وعدت .......أخطأ وأعترف بخطأي ولكني لا أدلس أبدا............يا بيتر


----------



## Fadie (1 نوفمبر 2006)

و نعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء و اعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق و نحن فى الحق فى ابنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو الاله الحق و الحياة الابدية

(1يو5:20)



> في بداية الموضوع تناولنا سؤال واحد وكل مشاركة كررته وهو (ما هو المعيار العلمي لقبول الأسفار أو رفضها)؟
> ولأنني أعرف أنه لا يوجد إجابة على هذا السؤال عرفت ضمنا ان المحاور سيحاول ان يتمسك بأي نقطة ضعف في الموضوع ليهرب والغرقان يتعلق بقشة


 
بل لأن المحاور المفلس المدلس حتى الان لن يستطع ان يأتى بأى نص واحد على لسان اوريجن او اكليمندس يؤكد انهم أقروا بوحى رسالة برنابا

تكون هناك معايير لتقنين الاسفار حين يكون هناك مفاضلة بين عدة كتابات و لكن ان لم يوجد سوى الاسفار ال27 للعهد الجديد هى من أقر بها كل الاباء و حتى المهرطقين دون الغنوسيين فكيف يكون هناك معايير لتقنين الاسفار ولا يوجد سوى اسفار العهد الجديد فقط هى ما اقر بها وحيا من الله؟؟؟



> والعودة للموضوع الرئيسي هو كابوس فظيع لمحاوري العزيز لذا حذف ردودي حول السؤال وحول الموضوع لنقطة "إكليمندس" وإستشهاده ببرنابا
> أحببت أن أسوق هذا للقارئ لكي يكون على علم بما يجري من وراء الكواليس لكي يعرف من يهرب أساسا


 
اى موضوع رئيسى؟؟؟

أثبت اولا انه هناك من ادعى وحى رسالة برنابا و بعدها اسأل على اى اساس تم رفضها كسفر قانونى

و لكن ان لم يوجد من اقر بها كوحى من الله و حتى كاتبها لم يزعم انها وحى من الله هذا ان كان هو كاتبها هو برنابا مع انه لا يوجد دليل واحد على هذا

قلت مائة مرة فى هذا الموضوع

أثبت ان احدا ادعى وحيها من الاباء

و انا فى الانتظار



> وأفصل رسالة برنابا
> 1- رسالة برنابا موجودة ضمن النسخة السينائية
> http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04085a.htm
> 
> وهذا طبعا ما لم يقدر فادي أن يقترب نحوه ...لأنه بأي تفسير سخيف كتفسيراته سوف يخرج من هذا المأزق


 
*ضع اى دليل من اى مصدر يقر ان رسالة برنابا كانت ضمن اسفار العهد الجديد*

منغير لف و دوران عايز اشوف كدة اجابة هذا السؤال فى مداخلتك القادمة



> 2- تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية
> " أكليمندس الإسكندري اقتبس منها (رسالة برنابا) باعتبارها سفراً كتابياً. ويبدو أن أوريجانوس كان عنده نفس الفكر."
> المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة برنابا


 
مرة اخرى هى الموسوعة الكتابية دى كتاب منزل من عند الله؟؟؟

يابنى أفهم و فكر ميبقاش هدفك هو النقض و خلاص

الموسوعة الكتابية جابت منين ان اوريجن و اكليمندس اقروا بوحى رسالة برنابا؟

فييييييييييييييييييييييييييين فى كتاباااااااااااااااات اكليمندس السكندرى او اوريجننننننننننن قالوا ان الرسالة لبرنابا هى وحى من الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فييييييييييييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> attribute it to Barnabas the Levite, of Cyprus, who held such an honourable place in the infant Church. Clement of Alexandria does so again and again (Strom., ii. 6, ii. 7, etc.). Origen describes it as “a Catholic Epistle” (Cont. Cels., i. 63), and seems to rank it among the Sacred ******ures (Comm. in Rom., i. 24). Other statements have been quoted from the fathers, to show that they held this to be an authentic production of the apostolic Barnabas
> المصدر : ANF vol 1:05:01http://www.earlychristianwritings.com/info/barnabas.html
> 
> http://www.sacred-texts.com/chr/ecf/001/0010335.htm
> ...


 
مجرد جدال عقيم ليس أكثر

يا حبيبى فين فى كتابات أكليمندس او اوريجن أقروا بوحى الرسالة؟

انت بتفهم عربــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى؟؟؟




> يقول إكليمندس "
> 
> Rightly, therefore, the Apostle Barnabas says, “From the portion I have received I have done my diligence to send by little and little to you; that along with your faith you may also have perfect knowledge.34 Fear and patience are then helpers of your faith; and our allies are long-suffering and temperance. These, then,” he says, “in what respects the Lord, continuing in purity, there rejoice along with them, wisdom, understanding, intelligence, knowledge.”


 
دة غباء اريستوقراطى فعلا

نعيد تانى

Apostle يعنى ايه؟؟؟

يعنى رسول

و هو فى مسيحى لا يعرف ان برنابا احد السبعين رسول؟؟؟

:a82: :a82: :a82: 

فى مسيحى ميعرفش ان برنابا كان تلميذ لبولس؟

:a82: :a82: :a82: 

له فى خلقه شئون



> والتعليق للمترجم
> 34 [Clement accepts the Epistle of Barnabas as an apostolic writing. For this quotation, see vol. 1. p. 137, this series.]


 
يعنى حتى تعليق المترجم اللى حتى و ان صح استدلالك به مع انه ليس صحيح ضحدناه من قبل

Apostolic Writings

يعنى كتابات رسولية

و فهمتك ليه المترجم وضع هذا التعليق

لأنه لا يوجد اى دليل على ان كاتبها هو برنابا الرسول

و لكن اكليمندس و اوريجن و من والاهم فى اعتقادهم أعتقدوا انها لبرنابا

و لذلك قالوا انها كتابة رسولية Aposotlic writing لأن كاتبها هو رسول Apostole

فهمت؟



> وهي أنه بالإعتراف أنها من الـ Apostolic Writings لا يلزم منها أن تكون وحي
> والإقتباس منها لا يعني قانونيتها
> 
> وهنا أستدللت أنا بقول إكليمندس في الستروماتا
> ...


 
ربى انى لا اسألك رد القضاء و لكنى اسألك اللطف فيه

:a82: :a82: :a82: 

يابنى افهم قبل ما تنسخ و تلصق عن الجهلاء اللى بيلقنوك

 يعنى رسولApostle

بولس رسول و برنابا رسول

ايه المشكلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل فى حد مسيحى يقدر يقول بولس او برنابا مش رسل المسيح؟؟؟

محدش يقدر

يبقى كلمة رسول لا تدل مطلقا على وحى رسالة برنابا كما انها ايضا لا تدل مطلقاااااااااا على وحى رسائل بولس

فاهم ولا مش فاهم؟؟؟



> بخصوص كلمة Apostolic Letter
> 
> فهذه الكلمة لا تستخدم إلا مع شيئين إثنين فقط
> 
> ...


 
و مع فضيحة اخرى و مع تدليس أخر

يقول الرابط الذى وضعه الزميل المدلس​*
1. The letters of the Apostles to Christian communities or those in authority, i.e. the Pauline Epistles, including the Epistle to the Hebrews, together with the seven Catholic epistles of the other Apostles. 2. ********s issued by the Pope or in his name, e.g. bulls and briefs. 

اين فى هذا النص ما يدل على انها تطلق على الرسائل الموحى بها؟؟؟




هنا فجر فادي في نفسه القنبلة .........فكيف تكون كتابات رسولية وفي نفس الوقت ليست معروف كاتبها وليست لبرنابا
وأكبر إعتراف نأخذه على فادي هنا.................هو قوله أن إكليمندس وأوريحن إعتقدوا أن الرسالة لبرنابا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
و من قال اننا نقر انها كتابات رسولية؟

و من قال ان كلام اوريجن و اكليمندس صحيح؟؟؟

اوضحت من قبل سبب اعتبار اكليمندس و اوريجن لرسالة برنابا انها عمل رسولى و لكنك لا تقرأ ولا تريد الفهم

المنهج العلمى يا استاذ فى البحث هو ان تقدم أدلة و ليس اعترافات و خلاص

فى الفصل ال 16 من الرسالة و تحديدا الفرقتين 4 و 6 واضح تمام الوضوح ان الرسالة كتبت بعد خراب اورشاليم و تحديدا وقت بناء هيكل جوبيتر Jupiter Capitolinus فى عاليا Aelia فى نهاية عهد ادريانوس اى فى عام117-138م

برنابا مات سنة كام يا استاذ؟

لنتابع

ليتزمان Litzmann العالم اللاهوتى يضع اقوى دليل على استحالة كتابة برنابا لهذه الرسالة و هو الاشارة للهيكل الثانى كانت فى وقت ثورة بن كوزبا Bar Cochba فى عام 135م

و هذا ينفى ان يكون برنابا هو كاتب الرسالة

اتجه اوريجانيوس و اكليمندس السكندرى بطابع التفسير الرمزى الذى اتسمت به مدرسة الاسكندرية و قالوا ان المقصود هنا بالهيكل ليس الهيكل الفعلى و انما هيكل الانسان

الان ان هذا التفسير لا يوجد له اى تأكيد من الاباء و حتى الان لا يقر احد بصحة دليل اوريجن و اكليمندس على نسب الرسالة الى برنابا

و نحن لا نقول ان الاباء معصومون من الخطأ

و ابقى روح اسأل كدة برنابا مات سنة كام




الله أكبر ولله الحمد
وهنا أعيد عليك ما قلته في المشاركة الأولى..........لم اللف والدوران ونحن وصلنا لنفس النتيجة التي يبدأ الجدال عندها

وبغض النظر يا أستاذ عن كونها لبرنابا أو لغيره ... فلست أدافع عن الرسالة ... أنا أريد أثبت ما نظقت به أنت بنفسك أن إكليمندس وأوريجن نسبوها لبرنابا مع آخرين وبالتالي عدم وجود أدنى قاعدة علمية للقبول او الرفضز

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كالعادة تدليس فتدليس فتدليس

اوريجن و اكليمندس أقروا انها لبرنابا و انما لم يقروا انها وحى من الله

جبت منين يا استاذ انهم اقروا بوحيها

كل هذا النقاش كان على اثبات اكليمندس و اوريجانيوس ان الرسالة للرسول برنابا و لم يوجد اى نص يثبت انهم اقروا انها وحى من الله

و مازالت فى الانتظار




هل وصل بك التدليس أن تعتقد اننا عميان ؟!
سأنقل للقراء من الرابط ما يدلل أن روك بيستعمانا

but also in the Apostolic writings we read, “Because unto you is given on behalf of Christ, not only to believe on Him, but to suffer for Him.” 2697

2697 Phil. i. 29
اللى هي

Phi 1:29 For unto you it is given in the behalf of Christ, not only to believe on him, but also to suffer for his sake; 


يا ترى يا روك رسالة فيلبي تساوي عندك مجلة ميكي فتقول أنها لا توجد في الأسفار؟!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
أحترم نفسك يا أبن ابليس ولا تخطأ و لا عرفتك قدر نفسك و لكن لن الومك فلست انتظر من ابناء ابليس سوى هذا

و لكن ان نطقت اى خطأ بحق كتابى مرة اخرى ساعرفك قدر نفسك





وهنا نبدأ في بيان الفصام الذي وصلتم إليه لأن الحقائق أوجعتكم
يقول إكليمندس في موضع the Apostle Barnabas says
وفي موضع آخر يقول the Apostle Paul speaks

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا حول ولا قوة الاله بالله

مييييييييييييييين قالك ان هذا اللفظ Apostle Paul هو دليل وحى رساااااااااااااااائل بولس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فهمنى بس جبتها منيييييييييييييييييييين؟

بولس رسول و برنابا رسول.......الكلام مفهوش اكتر من كدة

دة رسول و دة رسول

ليس معنى ان الاتنين رسل يكون هذا دليل وحيهم

فهمت يابنى ولا مفهمتش؟





وهنا نبدأ في بيان الفصام الذي وصلتم إليه لأن الحقائق أوجعتكم
يقول إكليمندس في موضع the Apostle Barnabas says
وفي موضع آخر يقول the Apostle Paul speaks

وأنا أسأل أين الفرق بالله عليكم؟
أي شيزفرنيا هذه؟

وهنا ربما تبدو قشة في الإفق ألا وهي قول فادي أن رسالة برنابا ليست من كتابة برنابا لأنه لم يكتب إسمه عليها

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يا جاهل يا مدلس انا قلت كدة؟؟؟

انا قلت انه لم يوضح بها انه كاتبها

لا يوجد اى اعمال اخرى لبرنابا حتى يقول ان الرسالة له

لا يوجد اى من تلاميذ برنابا ذكرها فى اعمالهم

بلاش كذب يا مدلس

هو فى حاجة اسمها ماتب اسمه عليها؟هى كراسة مدرسة؟





ودليله هو المخطوطات وأنا قلت أن رسالة برنابا في السينائية يعني الألفا
أما دليله الثاني هو إستشهاد الآباء بها




الله أكبر
إستشهاد الآباء .........جستن الشهيد وبولكاريوس وإكليمندس
وفوق ذلك كله أنه ليس عليها أسم بولس 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
عارف فى كام أب من اباء الكنيسة الاولى أقر انها وحى من الله لبولس؟

عشان اللى مبيشوفش يشوف اهو

تعرف ولا متعرفش؟




ودليله هو المخطوطات وأنا قلت أن رسالة برنابا في السينائية يعني الألفا

أنقر للتوسيع...



هات من اى مصدر انها وجدت ضمن اسفار العهد الجديد فى المخطوطة السينائية

و بالمرة ابقى دور على كيفية حفظ المخطوطات

و قلتلك قبل كدة اسمها المجموعة الفا مش المخطوطة الفا فبلاش التدليس دة عشان مش هينفع معانا

[QUOTE]2- إستشهد بها إكليمندس 

يقول إكليمندس "

Rightly, therefore, the Apostle Barnabas says, “From the portion I have received I have done my diligence to send by little and little to you; that along with your faith you may also have perfect knowledge.34 Fear and patience are then helpers of your faith; and our allies are long-suffering and temperance. These, then,” he says, “in what respects the Lord, continuing in purity, there rejoice along with them, wisdom, understanding, intelligence, knowledge.”
 [/QUOTE]

فين يابنى اقر اكليمندس انها وحى من الله؟

يابنى كفاية لف و دوران كشفناك و كشفنا جهلك و جهل من تنقل عنهم

اصل انت لا تملك دليل واحد و على فكرة مفيش اى حد من علماء النقد النصى المعاصريين بيحاول يفكر ان يتكلم عن رسائل الرسل و تلاميذ الرسل ابدا بل هذا السؤال"معايير تقنين الاسفار" جاء عن اسفار الغنوسية و بنعمة الله قام ابائنا بكشف تدليسهم و كذبهم





وحسب فادي (ولم أراجع ورائه بعد) أن رسالة برنابا غير مكتوب بها أسم برناب مثل عبرانيين تماما

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
حلوة تراجع ورايا دى

اذا كنت مكنتش عارف توصل لنص الرسالة و انت معاك رابط الموسوعة الكاثوليكية





فلو كانت عبرانين قانونية إذن فبرنابا قانونية
لماذا..........لأنه لا يوجد أدنى أساس لقانونية الأسفار


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مش بقولك جاهل

انا عندى اكتر من مائة اقرار بوحى رسالة العبرانيين و من تلاميذ بولس انفسهم

عندك انت اقرار واحد من تلميذ واحد لبرنابا ان رسالة برنابا وحى من الله؟او حتى اى اب من اباء الكنيسة الاولى؟






ملحوظة: أياكم وحذف أي كلمة لي فسأعتبر ذلك هروب فأرجو الإلتزام بما وعتدتم به من عدم الهروب والرد العلمي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
تهديد دة ولا ايه؟

عموما لا نحذف سوى قلة  الادب و الخروج عن الموضوع فقط

حتى قلة ادبك سبناها و لم نحذفها

و السؤال قائم

اين فى كتابات الاباء من أقر بوحى رسالة برنابا؟

فى الانتظار...
​*


----------



## alpharomio (2 نوفمبر 2006)

مشاركتك السابقة كلام فارغ أرجو الرجوع لردودي السابقة وبالأخص ردي السابق
لم ترد على حرف بكلام مفيد وكأني لم اقل شيئا ؟!
لعلمك القارئ واعي جدا وسيكتشف ضعف موقفك بل وسيحتقرك بهذا الإسلوب السخيف...!!


----------



## alpharomio (2 نوفمبر 2006)

وحتى يرد فادي علي أجلب للقارئ بعض الإستدلالات جعلتها بعنوان

فواكه الحوار (من لسانك أدينك أيها العبد الشرير)​
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد

حسنا الموضوع إبتعد عن مساره الرئيسى وأود أن أنبه كلا من محاوري روك وفادي إلى إجوبتهم السابقة لنستشف منها شيئا عن الموضوع الأصلي.
للعلم أنا لم أشأ إستخدام حرفية الأجوبة في الرد إستنادا على المضمون لعدم التطويل ولكن لكثرة التدليس والهرب والتناقضات وجب البيان بالإقتباسات 
ولاحظوا أن كل جواب سنلزمهم لوازمه ..........ومن فمك أدينك أيها العبد الشرير
وإلى من لا يعرف معنى التدليس والهروب سيعرفه بعد قليل...

 فادي يقول عن رسالة عبرانيين


> ثانيا تفسير ابونا قال انه يوجد عدة اراء و لكن الكنيسة الشرقية أمنت منذ البداية انها لبولس
> 
> على فرض ان كاتبها غير معروف......ايه المشكلة؟؟؟
> 
> هل اسم كاتبها هو من يحدد قانونيتها من عدمها؟؟؟




وردا على سؤالي

2- أسفار كثيرة لا يعلم كاتبوها أصلا ولكنها قانونية بينما أسفار أخرى رفضت لنفس السبب فماذا يحدث؟  


ويرد فادي بالنعمة قائلا...




> بفرض ان كلامك صحيح
> 
> ايه المشكلة؟؟؟
> 
> ...




وردا على سؤالي

3- بالنسبة للقدم والمخطوطات فكل الأبوكريفا له مخطوطات بنفس عمر المخطوطات المعتمدة ..فما الفرق ؟  

ويرد بالنعمة ماي روك قائلا



> ليس للقدم اهمية كبيرة في تعيين و تحديد كلمة الرب



وأما أفضل من تكلم في الموضوع بنظام فهو طارق 


> ومن ناحية اخرى يا أخى .. أن الاعتراف بقانونية هذه الاسفار .. له مبادىء وأسس لا يمكن الحيد عنها ..
> 
> اولاً .. أن يكون السفر المُراد الاعتراف به .. به صبغة الوحى الالهى ... ما معنى صبغة الوحى ؟ ... سأخبرك .. معناها ان يكون السفر ذو هدف واضح .. ويحوى مبادىء ساميه .. كتعاليم الله للانسان .. ووصاياه .. وأن يكون كلامه حى .. فعال .. ويصلح لكل العصور والازمنه .. وهذا ما يلمسه الانسان المؤمن .. أن تسمو نصوصه بالانسان الى درجة عاليه من الروحيات ..
> 
> ...



يقول فادي حول رسالة برنابا  عندما سألته
رسالة برنابا الموجودة في المخطوطة السينائية ......... هل تشكك أنهم وضعوا رسالة "منحولة" في أقدم نسخة (كاملة أو تدعون أنها كاملة) وهذه الموسوعة الكاثوليكية
Catholic Encyclopedia 
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04085a.htm
تقول
the entire New Testament, besides the Epistle of Barnabas, and part of the "Shepherd" of Hermas؟؟؟؟؟

يقول فادي 


> رسالة منحولة؟؟؟انت تعرف يعنى ايه رسالة منحولة او سفر منحول؟يعنى هذا السفر نسب الى كاتبه بينما كاتبه لم يقم بكتابته...من قال ان الرسالة ليست لبرنابا فعلا؟؟؟


وبرناباس أحد السبعين إجماعا ...إذا فرسائل الرسل السبعين ليست كلها وحي من عند الله...

ويقول فادي


> ما الذى تقول عليه ابوكريفا؟؟؟
> رسالة برنابا ابوكريفا؟؟؟
> صحيح العلم نور
> جبت منين ان رسالة برنابا ابوكريفا؟؟؟





> كلمة منحولة هى كلمة عربية و لا علاقة لها بالمسيحية و تعنى ان ينسب عمل الى شخص و هذا الشخص لم يعمله
> 
> كأن ينسب انجيل لتوما او برثولماوس و يدعى انهم كتبوه و هذا لم يحدث و لم يوجد دليل على هذا الكلام
> 
> ...



إذن رسالة برنابا ليست أبوكريفا وليست منحولة ......... وكاتبها هو برنابا ...وبرنابا من السبعين............إذن فهي وحي من الله
الموضوع بسيط ...فالبيضة من الفرخة والفرخة من البيضة...صح ؟

ويقول فادي ...مشددا على قاعدة أن كاتب السفر ينبغي أن يدعي أنها وحي من عند الله وإلا فهو ليس من عند الله



> و نقول انه حتى كتب أخر اسفار العهد الجديد أنجيل يوحنا لم يوجد من أدعى انه اوحى اليه خارج كتبة الاسفار المقدسة فهذا الزميل الذى يقول ان رسالة برنابا لماذا رفضت كوحى نقول له من اين اتيت اساسا انه تم الادعاء انها وحى؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> و كالعادة يتحفنا الزميل الفا روميو بكلام مرسل بلا دليل فليس برنابا فقط من كتب رسالة بل انه توجد رسالات كثيرة جداااااااا لأباء القرون الاولى و لم يخدث ان أدعى احد منهم ان رسالته وحى من الله غير الطائفة المنشقة التى تسمى الغنوسية و التى ألفت 27 سفرا مماثلين لأسفار العهد الجديد منهم ما يسمى بانجيل توما و برثولماوس و يهوذا و غيرهم من رؤى بطرس و يوحنا و بولس الا ان هذه الاسفار لم يوجد لها اى أثر او ذكر او قول عن كتبتهم فلا نرى اى اقتباسات منها فى كتابات ابائنا الاوليين يا زميل الفا و لا نرى ما يوجد فى مادتها اصلا ما يؤكد انها وحيا من الله و انصحك ان تقرأ كتاب ابونا عبد المسيح عن هذه الطائفة فهو مفيد جدا



ويقول فادي


> الخطأ يا سيد هو انت تدعى على برنابا ما لم يدعيه على نفسه يا سيد و هذا هو الادعاء الذى نطلب دليله
> اقحمت رسالة برنابا عنفا و تدعى مساواتها للعبرانيين و تضعهم فى كفة واحدة و يجب ان يكون هناك معيار لأختيار اى منهم وحيا من الله......ما هذا السخف........اين الادعاء اصلا بأنها وحيا من الله سواء من كاتبها برنابا او غيره؟؟؟؟؟؟



حسنا من هذا القول ...... ينبغي أن تخرج لي من كل سفر ورسالة في العهدين (من التكوين للرؤيا) إعتراف صاحبها الصريح أنه يكتب بوحي الروح القدس وإلا سأقول لك تماما كما قلت
ما هذا السخف........اين الادعاء اصلا بأنها وحيا من الله ؟؟؟

ويؤكد ذلك كلامه قائلا


> يابنى انا ممكن بكل سهولة اضع لك قول كل قديس عن كيفية وحى الروح القدس له و وصف القديس للوقت الذى يسبق الوحى و بعد الوحى لأن كل كتبة الاسفار مذكراتهم و رسائلهم موجودة و بسهولة جدا احطلك كوبى من كلامهم هنا من اكبر المصادر العالمية و المؤسات اللاهوتية فى كنيسة اثينا بس انا مش عايز اطرح دررى امام الخنازير.



 

وقوله


> هاتلى دليل واحد ادعى فى برنابا ان his ebestile هى وحى من الله



وقوله



> لا اعرف ما هو الاثبات الذى تريد ان تضعه و كأنه اثبات كبير جدا
> 
> اع 4:36 ويوسف الذي دعي من الرسل برنابا الذي يترجم ابن الوعظ وهو لاوي قبرسي الجنس
> 
> ...



هذا أصل من أصول قانونية الأسفار .. طالما طالبتني به
وأطالب فادي أن يخرج لي تصريح أصحاب الأسفار بأنهم يكتبون وحيا (بكل صراحة) من التكوين حتى الرؤيا سفرا سفرا....هيا من لسانك أدينك

أما إستفساراتي وإعتراضاتي على التالي ولو إني لم أكن أريد الدخول في تفاصيل الحوار ولكن هناك أشياء مهمة جدا لا تفوت وسنأخذها بعيدا عن الموضوع الأصلي

أولا يناقض كلامه السابق حول رسالة برنابا ويقلبه رأسا على عقب



> لأن هذه الرسالة حتى الان لا يوجد اى اجماع على انها لبرنابا و هذا كان قائم حتى فى القرون الاولى فلم يعرف من هو كاتبها ولا يوجد اى دليل على انها لبرنابا فبرنابا لم يذكر هذا فى الرسالة و لا توجد اى اعمال اخرى لبرنابا مما حال بيننا و بين معرفة الكاتب.



طيب أنا قلت منحولة قالي يا جاهل مش منحولة وقعد يتغزل في معنى كلمة منحولة.
قلت أبوكريفا مشكوك فيها ..قلت لي يا جاهل مين قالك أنها أبوكريفا 
ثم يقول الآن ..ليست لبرنابا يعني رجعت منحولة

حاجة تجنن ... والتدليس عيني عينك...يا فادي إتقي الله

يقول فادي


> و عن طرق حفظ الاسفار المقدسة و ضمان سلامة وصولها لنا لا اجد اروع مما قاله القديس اكليمنضس السكندرى"وقد حافظ هؤلاء الأشخاص على التقليد الحقيقي للتعليم المبارك، المسلم مباشرة من الرسل القديسين بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وبولس، إذ كان الابن يتسلمه عن أبيه 000 حتى وصل إلينا بإرادة الله لنحافظ على هذه البذار الرسولية " (كتاب يوسابيوس القيصرى تاريخ الكنيسة ك5 ف 5:11).


أرجو رابط بهذا الكلام ... كما تطالبونني دائما
ولاحظ أن هذا الكلام خطير جدا جدا جدا ... يحتاج موضوع لوحده.
ولكن مؤقتا أريد رابط وسأبين نقطة إعتراضي حين أراه بعيني رأسي

ويقول فادي


> انت يابنى مش بتقول انك تسمع عن الوثيقة الموراتورية؟؟؟متعرفش انه عند اصدارها تم تجميع اسفار العهد الجديد فى كتاب واحد معا يعنى سنة 170 م؟؟؟
> انت يابنى ملخبط الدنيا كدة ليه
> مش تفهم اللى بتقرأه ولا ايه؟؟؟ثم بعد كدة سنة 350 صدرت اللائحة الاثناسيوسية و كانت تضم الاسفار الـ 27 سفرا فى كتاب واحد!!!!!!!!!


هذا الكلام خطير للغاية أرجو التفصيل من ناحيتكم بالمصادر

يقول فادي


> و لأن برنابا هو تلميذ بولس الثانى بعد سيلا


أين تعلمت هذا الكلام.....؟
ألم تقرأ سفر يسمى أعمال الرسل ....أقولك هتلاقيه بعد إنجيل يوحنا على طول أقرأه كويس لئلا تنطق بهذه النكات.




> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> هو كان فى كنيسة فى القرن الاول الميلادى؟؟؟
> دول كانوا الاباء الرسل و من بعدههم فى بداية القرن الثانى تلاميذهم!!!!!!!!


هذا كلام نهائي يا فادي ؟!



وبخصوص سؤالك هل المخطوطة كتاب ؟


> (ج- دليلي الثالث هو : المخطوطات
> a- المخطوطة السينائية
> تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية " تحتوى النسخة السينائية على رسالة برنابا بعد سفر الرؤيا مباشرة وقبل راعي هرماس. كما يوجد النص في النسخة التي اكتشفها "برينوا " في 1873 م وهي النسخة التي جذبت انتباه العالم " للديداك " ( تعليم الرسل ).."
> المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة برنابا
> ...


تعريف المخطوطة : هي كتاب مخطوط باليد (يتهيألي معلومات سنة أولى إعدادي)
وهذا هو المكتوب في دائرة المعارف الكتابية
ولو تريد المصدر بالحرف لزدتك ولكن دعم نفسك بمصادر كما أفعل...ولا تتكلم كلاما مرسلا.

يقول فادي ردا على طعني في المخطوطة الفاتيكانية

وسأخبركم باختصار ما تقوله الموسوعه
1-هناك عدة نساخ عملوا على هذه المخطوطة
2-هناك أجزاء كثيره مفقوده وتم استبدالها وتحدد الموسوعه ارقامها لمن يريد
3- المحتويات : تقول أنها تحتوى على الهيكل العام للكتاب المقدس مع فقدان 
العهد القديم : Gen., i-xlvi,28; II Kings, ii,5-7,10-13; Pss. cv,27-cxxxvii
وهى أجزاء فى التكوين والملوك الثانى ولمزامير
وتحتوى كتب باروخ واسدراس والحكمه وغيرها من الكتب التى يعتبرها النصارى أبوكريفا فجأه بعد ان قدسوها اكثر من الف عام
العهد الجديد: فينقصها ما يلى 
: Heb., ix,14-xiii,25, the Pastoral Letters, Epistle to Philemon; also the Apocalypse. I )))إنتهى من كلام الدكتور شريف حمدي ... والكلام ليس مرسلا 
المصدر : الموسوعه الكاثوليكيه
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04086a.htm



> هذا شىء طبيعى جدا فمن قال ان مجموعة كتابات تظل على حالها لمدة 1600 سنة كاملة؟؟؟؟؟؟
> كما ان الاجزاء المفقودة موجودة فى مخطوطات اخرى بل انا اقول لك ان العهد الجديد باكمله موجود فى اقوال الاباء الاوليين و كتاباتهم.
> و لا يوجد مشكلة ابدا فى وجود جزا ضائع فهذا راجع للعوامل الزمنية و التقلبات الجوية و عوامل التعرية التى تتعرض لها المخطوطات



كما قلت من قبل لم أشأ على التمسك بحرفية المشاركات ولكن يبدو أنه من المهم أن أوضح أنك تخدع نفسك وبتستعمانا
طيب العوامل الجوية أثرت فيها بالنقص .... تفسير يقبله العقل ولو أنه فيه نظر لأن النقص لم تقل الموسوعة أنه من عوامل التعرية وإنما المخطوط ناقص اصلا في كتابته ولكن دعنا من هذا ...
النقطة التي تداعبنا بها هي أن العوامل الجوية قدرت تضيف كتب أبوكريفا للمخطوطة.......يالها من عوامل جوية شقية !!

من النقاط التي أود أن أوردها لأبين من المدلس أيضا قول فادي


> أقولها مرارا و تكرارا
> 
> لا يوجد سفر غير معروف كاتبه
> 
> ...



كلام جميل جدا يصلح لرواد مستشفى المجاذيب ........

يرد عليك أخيك روك
ردا على سؤالي

1-لماذا مثلا "رسالة برنابا (أبوكريفا) " غير قانونية بينما رسالة العبرانين قانونية رغم أن الأولى لها إحتمالات كبيرة أن يكون كاتبها برنابا وبعض العلماء لا يرجح ذلك بينما العبرانين مشكوك فيها بين برنابا وبولس وأخرين تبعا لتفسير ملطي ومصادر أخرى معتمدة ؟

ويرد بالنعمة my rock قائلا



> برنابا الي معتقد انه كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين هو ليس نفس برنابا المزعوم انه كاتب انجيل برنابا


يا ماي روك ..إنها بالإجماع لبولس فمن أين أتيت أنت بأنها لبرنابا........يا أخي أتعلم من أخوك فادي !!

و لنرجع صفحة واحدة للوراء الصفحة الثالثة ونترك فادي يرد على نفسه ليثبت بالقطع الإجماع على أن رسالة عبرانين كاتبها بولس.


> ثم نعود الى الرسالة الى اهل العبرانيين و حين تتكلم عن ابينا الطاهر القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى ذلك العالم الجليل تقول على اضعف الايمان "القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى" و لن اسمح بغير ذلك.
> 
> يقول ابانا:
> 
> ...



يا راجل ده بالإجماع بولس ... !!!
ولم يأتي أحد بالعكس ..هو أنت مش واخد بالك ولا إيه ؟!
ولا إنت بتستعمانا ؟!
بتستعماني يا هرم ؟!

وقبل الختام .....أحسن عبارة أحبها في الكتاب المقدس تعبر عن موقفنا هي ...................إلى متى يعشق الجاهلون الجهل ؟؟!


ونستشف من هذا إجاباتكم جميعا الآتي

1- ليس لمعرفة كاتب السفر أي أهمية في تحديد قانونية الرسالة فيجب على المسيحي الإيمان بكتابه موحى به من الروح القدس بغض النظر عن من كتبه !!!

2-قدم المخطوطة ليس له أهمية كبيرة في تحديد كلمة الرب ..والحمد لله لدينا مخطوطة من القرن السادس عشر بها إنجيل برنابا سنثبتها ككلمة الله على عهدة ماي روك   !!!

3-الحدس الإيماني هو الأساس فيجب أن يكون السفر به صبغة الوحي الإلهي وهذا أمر يرتبط بالأمزجة والأهواء والآراء.

4- يجب أن يكون السفر المراد الإعتراف به مستشهد به في الأسفار القانونية الأولى (هذا بالنسبة للعهد القديم) ويكون مستشهد به في كتابات الآباء (هذا بالنسبة للعهد الجديد).

5- يجب أن يعترف كاتب السفر أو الرسالة أنها وحي من الله وإلا فكيف يدعي أحد مالم يدعيه صاحب السفر أو الرسالة.

6- رسائل الرسل السبعين (ومنهم برنابا) ليست كلها وحي من الله وهذا يترتب عليه أشياء خطيرة جدا جدا جدا.


هذا كله من كلامكم والإقتباسات بالأعلى
ومن لسانك أدينك

أظن أنني تعبت من أجلكم لكي أجمع آرائكم في نقاط...فهيا لتوافقوا أو لتنقضوا كلام بعضكم البعض....بل والله أتوقع أن تنقضوا كلام أنفسكم.
أنتظر
Waiting
يا رب نخرج من هنا عاقلين !


----------



## alpharomio (2 نوفمبر 2006)

وإلى الآن لم أتلقى حتى تعريف لقانونية الأسفار من مصدر معتمد فضلا أن يسرد لي أحدكم الشروط الواجب توافرها في السفر القانوني .... رغم أنني أحاور من يدعي أنه أكاديمي مفرمة كفادي ..بقالنا 7 صفحات في سؤال لم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه
أو نجرب نصيحة فادي ونخرج من هنا عاقلين



> (لهذا طلبت أن أكلم قسيس عالم وليس أي قسيس كمان)
> مش قلتلك انا لم انل من العلم سوى الفتات و كفيل بك و بعشرة زيك؟؟؟مش بتسمع الكلام ليه؟؟؟معندناش كهنة هنا عايز تحاور كاهن اتفضل روح لمنتدى ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط عشان تتفرم فى مفرمة اللاهوت الدفاعى و تتعلم العلم الصحيح من اصوله


أنا أظن أن هذا إقتراح ذكي وهو أفضل ما قاله فادي حتى الآن والله.
أرجو إعطائي عنوان الموقع ولكن نريد متطوع لينقل الحوار إلى هنا وشخص مؤدب عالم كالقس عبد المسيح سيكون الحوار معه ممتعا وسأستفيد منه بدلا من هذا الجهل والتدليس 
وربما يجيبني القس على أسئلتي ...ربما من يدري ؟!


----------



## alpharomio (2 نوفمبر 2006)

> و من قال ان كلام اوريجن و اكليمندس صحيح؟؟؟
> 
> اوضحت من قبل سبب اعتبار اكليمندس و اوريجن لرسالة برنابا انها عمل رسولى و لكنك لا تقرأ ولا تريد الفهم
> 
> المنهج العلمى يا استاذ فى البحث هو ان تقدم أدلة و ليس اعترافات و خلاص



الله أكبر ولله الحمد
يا دين النبي
أخيرا وصلنا لنقطة الحوار ..............

أمال أتحدى ومش عارف إيه............صدق من قال (إذا لم تستح فإفعل ما شئت)


----------



## the prince (2 نوفمبر 2006)

عزيزى الاخ alpharomio

بسم الله الواحد 

لاحظت انك لا تريد استيعاب الردود بل تريد المجادلة  

و على كل حال اذا كنت تريد اثبات ان الكتاب المقدس ( كتاب الله الوحيد ) تريد اثبات انه محرف فبذلك انت تريد اثبات ان القرآن محرف و ان الله غير قادر على حماية كتبه الذى انزلها  و عليه بمنتهى البساطة اريد ان اقول ان الله قادر على حماية كتابه المنزل هداية للبشر 
اما القرآن فهو ملئ بالتحريف و الكذب و الجنس و الزنا المقنن 

بالله عليك قبل ان ترى القشة التى فين اخيك ازل الخشبة التى فى عينك 

و الله قادر ان يهديك كما هدانى و هدى الكثيرين 

و اتمنى لك سعة العقل و استيعاب مشيئة الله فى حياتك


----------



## Fadie (2 نوفمبر 2006)

و مرة  أخرى نفضح جهل و تدليس ابن ابليس



> مشاركتك السابقة كلام فارغ أرجو الرجوع لردودي السابقة وبالأخص ردي السابق
> لم ترد على حرف بكلام مفيد وكأني لم اقل شيئا ؟!
> لعلمك القارئ واعي جدا وسيكتشف ضعف موقفك بل وسيحتقرك بهذا الإسلوب السخيف...!!


 
دة بالنسبة لواحد مبيفهمش مجرد بينسخ و يلصق عن غيره فقط لكن واحد بيفهم و يفكر يرد على السؤال اللى سألته من اول الحوار

اين فى كتابات الاباء من اقر بوحى رسالة برنابا؟



> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد
> 
> حسنا الموضوع إبتعد عن مساره الرئيسى وأود أن أنبه كلا من محاوري روك وفادي إلى إجوبتهم السابقة لنستشف منها شيئا عن الموضوع الأصلي.
> للعلم أنا لم أشأ إستخدام حرفية الأجوبة في الرد إستنادا على المضمون لعدم التطويل ولكن لكثرة التدليس والهرب والتناقضات وجب البيان بالإقتباسات
> ...


 
أنت من اب هو أبليس و سنرى الان تدليسك و كذبك و سنكشفه امام الجميع



> 2- أسفار كثيرة لا يعلم كاتبوها أصلا ولكنها قانونية بينما أسفار أخرى رفضت لنفس السبب فماذا يحدث؟


 
اقول بنعمة الله

لا يوجد سفر كاتبه مجهول بطول الكتاب و عرضه

الــ 66 سفر للكتاب المقدس كتابهم معروفين

هل تقوى على تحمل مسئولية كلمتك هذا ان كنت رجل و تأتى لى بسفر واحد غير معروف اسم كاتبه؟



> 3- بالنسبة للقدم والمخطوطات فكل الأبوكريفا له مخطوطات بنفس عمر المخطوطات المعتمدة ..فما الفرق ؟


 
انت عارف يعنى ايه ابوكريفا؟

اسفار الابوكريفا هى اسفار العهد الجديد الغنوسى

تسمع عنها؟

و حتى اليوم لم يستطع علماؤهم اثبات نسب اى بشارة او رؤيا او رسالة الى كاتبها فعلا

اما رسالات الاباء و تلاميذ الرسل و كل هذا ليس ابوكريفا ولا منحول و لم يدعى احدا انه وحى من الله



> يقول فادي حول رسالة برنابا عندما سألته
> رسالة برنابا الموجودة في المخطوطة السينائية ......... هل تشكك أنهم وضعوا رسالة "منحولة" في أقدم نسخة (كاملة أو تدعون أنها كاملة) وهذه الموسوعة الكاثوليكية
> Catholic Encyclopedia
> http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04085a.htm


 
منحولة؟

دة انت غريب فعلا

مين قال ان رسالة برنابا هى منحولة؟

ثم من اين جئت ان الرسالة كانت ضمن المحتوى العهد الجديد فى المخطوطة السينائية؟



> the entire New Testament, besides the Epistle of Barnabas, and part of the "Shepherd" of Hermas؟؟؟؟؟


 
محتوى العهد الجديد بجانب رسالة برنابا و جزأ من الراعى هرماس

قلت لك من قبل التدليس ليس له سبيل معى



> وبرناباس أحد السبعين إجماعا ...إذا فرسائل الرسل السبعين ليست كلها وحي من عند الله...


 
من قال ان الرسولية هى دليل الوحى من عدمه؟

مرقس احد السبعين رسول و هو كاتب بشارة مرقس

فهل لأنه احد السبعين رسول تكون بشارته وحيا من الله؟؟؟

بكل تأكيد لا فهذا ليس دليلا مطلقا



> إذن رسالة برنابا ليست أبوكريفا وليست منحولة ......... وكاتبها هو برنابا ...وبرنابا من السبعين............إذن فهي وحي من الله


 
جبت منييييييييييييييين الكلام دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بتألف حضرتك؟بتستنتج؟

روح ألف بعيد عن هنا هنا للحوار العلمى فقط الذى لا تعرف عنه شىء



> حسنا من هذا القول ...... ينبغي أن تخرج لي من كل سفر ورسالة في العهدين (من التكوين للرؤيا) إعتراف صاحبها الصريح أنه يكتب بوحي الروح القدس وإلا سأقول لك تماما كما قلت
> ما هذا السخف........اين الادعاء اصلا بأنها وحيا من الله ؟؟؟


 
و هذا ما عرضته عليك فى رسالة العبرانيين

و ليس العبرانيين فقط و انما كل اسفار العهد الجديد ايضا فالعهد القديم ملىء بالاستشهادات فى داخله

سأضع لك 100 استشهاد من كتاب الاسفار المقدسة للعهد الجديد انفسهم و تلاميذهم ايضا

فى مقابل ان تضع لى استشهاد واحد من برنابا على انه وحى من الله؟

هل تقبل؟؟؟



> هذا أصل من أصول قانونية الأسفار .. طالما طالبتني به
> وأطالب فادي أن يخرج لي تصريح أصحاب الأسفار بأنهم يكتبون وحيا (بكل صراحة) من التكوين حتى الرؤيا سفرا سفرا....هيا من لسانك أدينك


 
و انا قبلت التحدى

اسفار موسى الخمسة

عد 12:7 واما عبدي موسى فليس هكذا بل هو امين في كل بيتي

عد 12:8 فما الى فم وعيانا اتكلم معه لا بالالغاز.وشبه الرب يعاين.فلماذا لا تخشيان ان تتكلما على عبدي موسى

يشوع

(كاتبه يشوع)

(يشوع1:1)
وكان بعد موت موسى عبد الرب ان الرب كلم يشوع بن نون خادم موسى قائلا

القضاة

(كاتبه صموئيل)

قضاة 3
9 وصرخ بنو اسرائيل الى الرب فاقام الرب مخلّصا لبني اسرائيل فخلصهم.عثنيئيل بن قناز اخا كالب الاصغر.10 فكان عليه روح الرب وقضى لاسرائيل وخرج للحرب فدفع الرب ليده كوشان رشعتايم ملك ارام واعتزت يده على كوشان رشعتايم.

قضاة 6
8 ان الرب ارسل رجلا نبيا الى بني اسرائيل فقال لهم.هكذا قال الرب اله اسرائيل.اني قد اصعدتكم من مصر اخرجتكم من بيت العبودية9 وانقذتكم من يد المصريين ومن يد جميع مضايقيكم وطردتهم من امامكم واعطيتكم ارضهم.

راعوث صموئيل الاول صموئيل الثانى

(كاتبهم صموئيل النبى)

صموئيل الاول 3:16
​
وكبر صموئيل وكان الرب معه ولم يدع شيئا من جميع كلامه يسقط الى الارض.

و قال غلام شاول له عن صموئيل النبى

(1صم9:6)

فقال له هوذا رجل الله في هذه المدينة والرجل مكرّم.كل ما يقوله يصير.لنذهب الآن الى هناك لعله يخبرنا عن طريقنا التي نسلك فيها

ملوك الاول و الثانى

(كاتبهم ايليا و اليشع)

(1مل17:8)

وكان له كلام الرب قائلا

(1مل17:24)

فقالت المرأة لايليا هذا الوقت علمت انك رجل الله وان كلام الرب في فمك حق

(1مل18:1)

وبعد ايام كثيرة كان كلام الرب الى ايليا

(1مل19:7)

ثم عاد ملاك الرب ثانية فمسّه وقال قم وكل لان المسافة كثيرة عليك

(ملاك الرب هو الابن)

(2مل1:10)

فاجاب ايليا وقال لرئيس الخمسين ان كنت انا رجل الله فلتنزل نار من السماء وتأكلك انت والخمسين الذين لك.فنزلت نار من السماء وأكلته هو والخمسين الذين له

(2مل1:15)

فقال ملاك الرب لايليا

(2مل2:15)

ولما رآه بنو الانبياء الذين في اريحا قبالته قالوا قد استقرت روح ايليا على اليشع.فجاءوا للقائه وسجدوا له الى الارض

(2مل3:11)

فقال يهوشافاط أليس هنا نبي للرب فنسأل الرب به.فاجاب واحد من عبيد ملك اسرائيل وقال.هنا اليشع بن شافاط الذي كان يصبّ ماء على يدي ايليا

(2مل4:7)

فاتت واخبرت رجل الله فقال اذهبي بيعي الزيت واوفي دينك وعيشي انت وبنوك بما بقي

(2مل4:9)

فقالت لرجلها قد علمت انه رجل الله مقدس الذي يمرّ علينا دائما.

(2مل5:8)

ولما سمع اليشع رجل الله ان ملك اسرائيل قد مزّق ثيابه ارسل الى الملك يقول لماذا مزّقت ثيابك.ليات اليّ فيعلم انه يوجد نبي في اسرائيل

اخبار الايام الاول

(داود النبى او ناثان النبى)

1اخ 14:2

وعلم داود ان الرب قد اثبته ملكا على اسرائيل لان مملكته ارتفعت متصاعدة من اجل شعبه اسرائيل

1اخ14:10

فسأل داود من الله قائلا أأصعد على الفلسطينيين فتدفعهم ليدي.فقال له الرب اصعد فادفعهم ليدك

1اخ17:3​وفي تلك الليلة كان كلام الله الى ناثان

اخبار ايام الثانى

(سليمان او شمعيا النبى)

2اخ1:7​​في تلك الليلة تراءى الله لسليمان و قال له

2اخ7:1​​ولما انتهى سليمان من الصلاة نزلت النار من السماء وأكلت المحرقة والذبائح وملأ مجد الرب البيت


2اخ7:12



وتراءى الرب لسليمان ليلا وقال له.قد سمعت صلاتك واخترت هذا المكان لي بيت ذبيحة

ثم اقرأ باقى كلام الرب الى سليمان

2اخ9:23

وكان جميع ملوك الارض يلتمسون وجه سليمان ليسمعوا حكمته التي جعلها الله في قلبه

2اخ11:2

وكان كلام الرب الى شمعيا رجل الله قائلا

عزرا

عزرا7:6

عزرا هذا صعد من بابل وهو كاتب ماهر في شريعة موسى التي اعطاها الرب اله اسرائيل.واعطاه الملك حسب يد الرب الهه عليه كل سؤله

عزرا 7:10

لان عزرا هيّأ قلبه لطلب شريعة الرب والعمل بها وليعلّم اسرائيل فريضة وقضاء

عزرا 7:25

اما انت يا عزرا فحسب حكمة الهك التي بيدك ضع حكاما وقضاة يقضون لجميع الشعب الذي في عبر النهر من جميع من يعرف شرائع الهك والذين لا يعرفون فعلموهم

نحميا

(نحميا النبى او عزرا كاهن)

نحميا7:5

فألهمني الهي ان اجمع العظماء والولاة والشعب لاجل الانتساب

نحميا8
​
​​5وفتح عزرا السفر امام كل الشعب لانه كان فوق كل الشعب وعندما فتحه وقف كل الشعب6وبارك عزرا الرب الاله العظيم.واجاب جميع الشعب آمين آمين رافعين ايديهم وخرّوا وسجدوا للرب على وجوههم الى الارض.

استير

(كاتبه هو مردخاى)

استير9:20

وكتب مردخاي هذه الأمور وارسل رسائل الى جميع اليهود الذين في كل بلدان الملك احشويروش القريبين والبعيدين

و قد أكد هذا الكلام المؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس فى كتابه Antiquities of the Jews و قال فى الفصل ال 5 من كتابه War of the Jews ان جموع اليهود أمنوا بهذا السفر كوحى من الله و قد دللوا على قولهم بما جاء فى الاصحاح التاسع العدد 21 و يقول

ليوجب عليهم ان يعيّدوا في اليوم الرابع عشر من شهر اذار واليوم الخامس عشر منه في كل سنة

و اضيف ايضا

استير9:23

فقبل اليهود ما ابتدأوا يعملونه وما كتبه مردخاي اليهم

ايوب

(كاتبه ايوب النبى)

ايوب1:8

فقال الرب للشيطان هل جعلت قلبك على عبدي ايوب.لانه ليس مثله في الارض.رجل كامل ومستقيم يتقي الله ويحيد عن الشر

ايوب38:1

فاجاب الرب ايوب من العاصفة وقال

ايوب 40:6

فاجاب الرب ايوب من العاصفة فقال

المزامير

(داود,اساف,موسى,اولاد قورح,سليمان,هيمان,أيثان)

و الادلة على وحيها لا تحصى ولا تعد و نأخذ كمثال ما قاله داود

1اخ6:31

وهؤلاء هم الذين اقامهم داود على يد الغناء في بيت الرب بعدما استقرّ التابوت

و كذلك فى 1اخ16:4

وجعل امام تابوت الرب من اللاويين خداما ولاجل التذكير والشكر وتسبيح الرب اله اسرائيل

و أكد السيد المسيح نفسه وحيها فى (متى30:26) و (مرقس14:26) و كذلك بولس العظيم فى (اف5:19) و (كو3:16)

الامثال و الجامعة و نشيد الانشاد

(لسليمان النبى)

سفر الامثال أغلبه لسليمان و كتب ايضا أجور و لموئيل

يقول الوحى عن سليمان​​
2صم 12:24 وعزّى داود بثشبع امرأته ودخل اليها واضطجع معها فولدت ابنا فدعا اسمه سليمان والرب احبه

1مل 1:37 كما كان الرب مع سيدي الملك كذلك ليكن مع سليمان ويجعل كرسيه اعظم من كرسي سيدي الملك داود.

1مل 1:47 وايضا جاء عبيد الملك ليباركوا سيدنا الملك داود قائلين يجعل الهك اسم سليمان احسن من اسمك وكرسيه اعظم من كرسيك.فسجد الملك على سريره

1مل 4:29 واعطى الله سليمان حكمة وفهما كثيرا جدا ورحبة قلب كالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر.

1مل 5:12 والرب اعطى سليمان حكمة كما كلمه

1مل 6:11 وكان كلام الرب الى سليمان​​1مل 8:12 حينئذ تكلم سليمان.قال الرب انه يسكن في الضباب.

و قد اختار يهوة سليمان ان يبنى بيته

1اخ 28:6 وقال لي ان سليمان ابنك هو يبني بيتي ودياري لاني اخترته لي ابنا وانا اكون له ابا

1اخ 29:1 وقال داود الملك لكل المجمع ان سليمان ابني الذي وحده اختاره الله انما هو صغير وغضّ والعمل عظيم لان الهيكل ليس لانسان بل للرب الاله.

1اخ 29:22 واكلوا وشربوا امام الرب في ذلك اليوم بفرح عظيم.وملّكوا ثانية سليمان بن داود ومسحوه للرب رئيسا وصادوق كاهنا.

1اخ 29:25 وعظم الرب سليمان جدا في اعين جميع اسرائيل وجعل عليه جلالا ملكيا لم يكن على ملك قبله في اسرائيل

2اخ 1:1 وتشدد سليمان بن داود على مملكته وكان الرب الهه معه وعظّمه جدا.

2اخ 7:1 ولما انتهى سليمان من الصلاة نزلت النار من السماء وأكلت المحرقة والذبائح وملأ مجد الرب البيت.

2اخ 9:23 وكان جميع ملوك الارض يلتمسون وجه سليمان ليسمعوا حكمته التي جعلها الله في قلبه.

أشعياء النبى

(كاتبه اشعياء)

اش1:1

رؤيا اشعياء بن آموص التي رآها على يهوذا واورشليم في ايام عزيا ويوثام وآحاز وحزقيا ملوك يهوذا

اش1:2

اسمعي ايتها السموات واصغي ايتها الارض لان الرب يتكلم.ربيت بنين ونشأتهم.اما هم فعصوا عليّ

اش5:9

في اذني قال رب الجنود ألا ان بيوتا كثيرة تصير خرابا بيوتا كبيرة وحسنة بلا ساكن

اش7:3

فقال الرب لاشعياء اخرج لملاقاة آحاز انت وشآرياشوب ابنك الى طرف قناة البركة العليا الى سكة حقل القصّار

اش7:7

هكذا يقول السيد الرب لا تقوم لا تكون

اش8:1

وقال لي الرب خذ لنفسك لوحا كبيرا

اش8:5

ثم عاد الرب يكلمني ايضا قائلا

اش51:16

وقد جعلت اقوالي في فمك وبظل يدي سترتك لغرس السموات وتاسيس الارض ولتقول لصهيون انت شعبي

ارميا و مراثيه

ار1:2

الذي كانت كلمة الرب اليه في ايام يوشيا بن آمون ملك يهوذا في السنة الثالثة عشرة من ملكه.

ار1:4

فكانت كلمة الرب اليّ قائلا

ار1:9

ومد الرب يده ولمس فمي وقال الرب لي ها قد جعلت كلامي في فمك

ار2:1

وصارت اليّ كلمة الرب قائلا

ارميا2

4 اسمعوا كلمة الرب يا بيت يعقوب وكل عشائر بيت اسرائيل.5 هكذا قال الرب.ماذا وجد فيّ آبائكم من جور حتى ابتعدوا عني وساروا وراء الباطل وصاروا باطلا.

ار3:6

وقال الرب لي في ايام يوشيا الملك

ار5:14

لذلك هكذا قال الرب اله الجنود.من اجل انكم تتكلمون بهذه الكلمة هانذا جاعل كلامي في فمك نارا وهذا الشعب حطبا فتاكلهم

حزقيال

حز1:1

كان في سنة الثلاثين في الشهر الرابع في الخامس من الشهر وانا بين المسبيين عند نهر خابور ان السموات انفتحت فرأيت رؤى الله

حز1:3

صار كلام الرب الى حزقيال الكاهن ابن بوزي في ارض الكلدانيين عند نهر خابور.وكانت عليه هناك يد الرب

حز3:27

فاذا كلمتك افتح فمك فتقول لهم هكذا قال السيد الرب

حز11:5

وحلّ عليّ روح الرب وقال لي قل.هكذا قال الرب.هكذا قلتم يا بيت اسرائيل وما يخطر ببالكم قد علمته

حز11:24​​وحملني روح وجاء بي في الرؤيا بروح الله الى ارض الكلدانيين الى المسبيين.فصعدت عني الرؤيا التي رأيتها

دانيال

دا2:19

حينئذ لدانيال كشف السر في رؤيا الليل.فبارك دانيال اله السموات

دا4:8

اخيرا دخل قدامي دانيال الذي اسمه بلطشاصر كاسم الهي والذي فيه روح الآلهة القدوسين فقصصت الحلم قدامه

دا7:1

في السنة الاولى لبيلشاصر ملك بابل رأى دانيال حلما ورؤى راسه على فراشه.حينئذ كتب الحلم واخبر براس الكلام

دا7:13

كنت ارى في رؤى الليل واذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن انسان اتى وجاء الى القديم الايام فقربوه قدامه.

دا8:1

في السنة الثالثة من ملك بيلشاصر الملك ظهرت لي انا دانيال رؤيا بعد التي ظهرت لي في الابتداء

دا8:16

وسمعت صوت انسان بين أولاي فنادى وقال يا جبرائيل فهّم هذا الرجل الرؤيا

هوشع النبى من الصغار

هو1:1

قول الرب الذي صار الى هوشع بن بئيري في ايام عزيا ويوثام وآحاز وحزقيا ملوك يهوذا وفي ايام يربعام بن يوآش ملك اسرائيل

هوشع1:4

فقال له الرب ادع اسمه يزرعيل لانني بعد قليل اعاقب بيت ياهو على دم يزرعيل وابيد مملكة بيت اسرائيل

هوشع2:21

ويكون في ذلك اليوم اني استجيب يقول الرب استجيب السموات وهي تستجيب الارض

هوشع3:1

وقال الرب لي اذهب ايضا

هوشع4:1

اسمعوا قول الرب يا بني اسرائيل.

هوشع12:9

وانا الرب الهك من ارض مصر حتى اسكنك الخيام كايام الموسم

يوئيل

يوئيل1:1

قول الرب الذي صار الى يوئيل بن فثوئيل

يوئيل2:19

ويجيب الرب ويقول لشعبه هانذا مرسل لكم قمحا ومسطارا وزيتا لتشبعوا منها ولا اجعلكم ايضا عارا بين الامم

يوئيل2:27

وتعلمون اني انا في وسط اسرائيل واني انا الرب الهكم وليس غيري ولا يخزى شعبي الى الابد

يوئيل3:8

لان الرب قد تكلم

عاموس

عا1:1

اقوال عاموس الذي كان بين الرعاة من تقوع التي رآها عن اسرائيل في ايام عزّيا ملك يهوذا وفي ايام يربعام بن يوآش ملك اسرائيل قبل الزلزلة بسنتين

عا1:3

هكذا قال الرب.من اجل ذنوب دمشق الثلاثة والاربعة لا ارجع عنه لانهم داسوا جلعاد بنوارج من حديد

عا1:6

هكذا قال الرب.من اجل ذنوب غزّة الثلاثة والاربعة لا ارجع عنه لانهم سبوا سبيا كاملا لكي يسلّموه الى ادوم

عا1:9

هكذا قال الرب من اجل ذنوب صور الثلاثة والاربعة لا ارجع عنه لانهم سلّموا سبيا كاملا الى ادوم ولم يذكروا عهد الاخوة.

عا1:11

هكذا قال الرب من اجل ذنوب ادوم الثلاثة والاربعة لا ارجع عنه لانه تبع بالسيف اخاه وافسد مراحمه وغضبه الى الدهر يفترس وسخطه يحفظه الى الابد.

عا3:1

اسمعوا هذا القول الذي تكلم به الرب عليكم يا بني اسرائيل على كل القبيلة التي اصعدتها من ارض مصر قائلا

عوبديا

عوبديا1:1

رؤيا عوبديا.هكذا قال السيد الرب عن ادوم.سمعنا خبرا من قبل الرب وأرسل رسول بين الامم.قوموا ولنقم عليها للحرب

يونان

يونان1:1

وصار قول الرب الى يونان بن أمتّاي قائلا

ميخا

ميخا1:1

قول الرب الذي صار الى ميخا المورشتي في ايام يوثام وآحاز وحزقيا ملوك يهوذا الذي رآه على السامرة واورشليم

ميخا2:3

لذلك هكذا قال الرب.هانذا افتكر على هذه العشيرة بشر لا تزيلون منه اعناقكم ولا تسلكون بالتشامخ لانه زمان رديء

ميخا3:8

لكنني انا ملآن قوّة روح الرب وحقا وبأسا لاخبر يعقوب بذنبه واسرائيل بخطيته

ناحوم

ناحوم1:1

وحي على نينوى.سفر رؤيا ناحوم الالقوشي

ناحوم1:12

هكذا قال الرب.ان كانوا سالمين وكثيرين هكذا فهكذا يجزّون فيعبر.اذللتك.لا اذلّك ثانية

حبقوق

حبقوق1:1

الوحي الذي رآه حبقوق النبي

حبقوق2:2

فاجابني الرب وقال اكتب الرؤيا وانقشها على الالواح لكي يركض قارئها

صفنيا

صفنيا1:1

كلمة الرب التي صارت الى صفنيا بن كوشي بن جدليا بن امريا بن حزقيا في ايام يوشيا بن آمون ملك يهوذا.

صفنيا2:9

فلذلك حيّ انا يقول رب الجنود اله اسرائيل

صفنيا3:8

لذلك فانتظروني يقول الرب الى يوم اقوم الى السلب لان حكمي هو بجمع الامم وحشر الممالك لاصبّ عليهم سخطي كل حمو غضبي لانه بنار غيرتي تؤكل كل الارض

حجى

حجى1

1 في السنة الثانية لداريوس الملك في الشهر السادس في اول يوم من الشهر كانت كلمة الرب عن يد حجي النبي الى زربابل بن شألتيئيل والي يهوذا والى يهوشع بن يهوصادق الكاهن العظيم قائلا2 هكذا قال رب الجنود قائلا.هذا الشعب قال ان الوقت لم يبلغ وقت بناء بيت الرب3 فكانت كلمة الرب عن يد حجي النبي

حجى1:13

فقال حجي رسول الرب برسالة الرب لجميع الشعب قائلا انا معكم يقول الرب

حجى2:6

لانه هكذا قال رب الجنود.هي مرّة بعد قليل فازلزل السموات والارض والبحر واليابسة

حجى2:11

هكذا قال رب الجنود.اسأل الكهنة عن الشريعة قائلا

زكريا

زكريا1:1

في الشهر الثامن في السنة الثانية لداريوس كانت كلمة الرب الى زكريا بن برخيا بن عدّو النبي قائلا

زكريا1:3

فقل لهم.هكذا قال رب الجنود.ارجعوا اليّ يقول رب الجنود فارجع اليكم يقول رب الجنود

زكريا1:14

فقال لي الملاك الذي كلمني ناد قائلا.هكذا قال رب الجنود.غرت على اورشليم وعلى صهيون غيرة عظيمة

ملاخى

ملاخى1:1

وحي كلمة الرب لاسرائيل عن يد ملاخي

ملاخى1:10

من فيكم يغلق الباب بل لا توقدون على مذبحي مجانا.ليست لي مسرّة بكم قال رب الجنود ولا اقبل تقدمة من يدكم

ملاخى3:6

لاني انا الرب لا اتغيّر فانتم يا بني يعقوب لم تفنوا

ملاخى3:17

ويكونون لي قال رب الجنود في اليوم الذي انا صانع خاصة واشفق عليهم كما يشفق الانسان على ابنه الذي يخدمه

تم العهد القديم بنعمة الله و يتبعه العهد الجديد لاحقا​


----------



## Fadie (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*انجيل يسوع المسيح بحسب البشير متى*

*مقدمة عن انجيل متى*

*يستمد إنجيل ق. متى أهميته القصوى الآن كونه إنجيل الكنيسة Ecclesiastical Gospel. فالكنيسة اعتمدت عليه منذ القديم جداً في تحضير قراءاتها ومواسمها ومراسيمها على مدى السنة. والذي يُدهش القارئ أن ق. متى وضع هذا في اعتباره وهو يدوِّن ويعلِّق على كل حادثة ومعجزة وحديث ومَثَل. فالكنيسة كانت مصوَّرة في ذهنه بصورتها الرسولية الأُولى، بخدَّامها ومُعلِّميها وشعبها. لذلك فهو يُعطي الصورة الحيَّة للكنيسة الأُولى مع معلِّمها.

وقد قدَّم للكنيسة أغلى أسرارها، فكان أول مَنْ أعلن سر بتولية ميلاد المسيح بصورة واضحة ومؤكَّدة، من واقع الحدث وبشهادة إشعياء النبي، في تطابق بديع. بل وهو الذي فتح الباب أمام ق. لوقا ليستزيد من أسرار الميلاد فاستوفاها من المصدر المقابل، لأن ق. متى لجأ إلى ق. يوسف أمَّا ق. لوقا فوقع على منبع السر من الطرف الآخر، من العذراء القديسة الطاهرة مريم، وكأنه قد وقع على كنز من الذهب الإبريز.

كما اهتم القديس متى باستيفاء كل أخبار القيامة وظهورات الرب، ولكن أكثر ما نحن مدينون به لإنجيل ق. متى هو استيعابه لكل تعاليم المسيح الأخلاقية التي سعى إليها حتى جمعها معاً في ثلاثة أصحاحات كاملة: الخامس والسادس والسابع معاً، في عظة المسيح المشهورة التي ألقاها على الجبل في بكور خدمته. وكأنه في عُرف ق. متى يُملي الشريعة الجديدة تكميلاً لتلك التي كانت لموسى: » قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء ... وأمَّا أنا فأقول لكم ... « والذي يصيخ السمع جيداً للقديس متى يتأكَّد أنه كان يرى المسيح بالفعل كموسى الجديد، وإن علا عليه علو السماء عن جبل سيناء*

*والعظة على الجبل كما جاءت في إنجيل ق. متى جمعت وأوعت تعاليم الرب يسوع درراً ولآلئ باقية إلى اليوم بنضارتها وإلى باكر والأبد. وهي ترفع المنهج المسيحي في التعليم والتربية والأخلاق وبنيان النفس إلى أقصى ما يشتهي الإنسان والله.

ومَنْذا يرى المسيح على الجبل وهو يُملي شريعته الجديدة على ألواح القلب اللحمية ولا يقول إن الله قد صار معنا! فالقديس متى قدير أن يحقِّق لنا “عمانوئيل” وقد صار معنا في كل مواقف الإنجيل، إن كان وهو يعظ أو يتجلَّى!! أو وهو يكرز ويقول: » قد اقترب ملكوت السموات «(مت 17:4)، أو حتى وهو يودِّع تلاميذه الوداع الأخير: » ها أنا معكم كل الأيام ... « بل وفيما بعد ذلك في حياة الكنيسة وإلى الآن: » حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم «(مت 20:18).

وهو إنجيل وُضِع للعبادة، وكلماته تسري في البدن وتسرق الروح. إن سمع كلماته الصبي ظل يُردِّدها طول الحياة، وإن سمعها يهوديّ انفتح قلبه يظن أنه يسمع شرحاً للتوراة وتحقيقاً للناموس والأنبياء.

فالقديس متى يهوديّ عاشق لإسرائيل والتوراة والأنبياء، انفتحت عيناه على المسيح فرآه إسرائيل الجديد والتوراة والناموس الجديد وتحقيق كل الأنبياء. نظر فرأى يسوع الطفل وهو في حضن أُمه نازلاً إلى مصر ليتغرَّب هناك تغرُّب بني إسرائيل بنفره القليل هناك، وسمع الصوت هو الصوت: » ومن مصر دعوت ابني « (هو 1:11، مت 15:2) وكأن هروبه من هيرودس وقد دبَّر قتله كهروب موسى من وجه فرعون وهو عازم على قتله.

وتسمّع الصوت وهو الصوت: » قد مات الذين يطلبون نفسك (نفس الصبي) «(خر 19:4، مت 20:2)، وماذا نسمِّي هذا الحبك في الجمع بين الحادثة والحادثة ولصق التاريخ على التاريخ لينطق بالإنجيل موقَّعاً على التوراة، إلاَّ أنها سيمفونية روحية لعاشق القديم يتجلَّى بالجديد، ولا قديم ولا جديد بل هو عمل القدير طرحه على السنين لتحكيه على الأجيال ليتحقَّقه كل جيل برؤياه، ويمجِّد الذي قال أنا الأول والآخر البداية والنهاية أو الألف والياء.*​ 
*كان الناموس عاجزاً عجزاً فاضحاً، لا يستطيع أن يطيِّب قلب الخاطئ ولا يرد الأثيم عن إثمه، إذ لم يكن في يديه إلاَّ عقوبة الموت. وكأن الناموس كان يصرخ في أيدي قضاته بانتظار الذي يكمِّله، والكل يشعر بانتظار مَنْ سيأتي ويخلِّص. كان هذا هو شعور المرأة السامرية التي عبَّرت عن هذا النقص الفادح أعظم تعبير: » قالت له المرأة: أنا أعلم أن مسيَّا الذي يُقال له المسيح يأتي، فمتى جاء ذاك يخبرنا بكل شيء «(يو 25:4). فرد المسيح عليها بأعظم رد: » قال لها يسوع: أنا الذي أُكلِّمكِ هو. «(يو 26:4)
كان القديس متى يُدرك هذا إدراك يهودي لاوي بل وفرِّيسي رابِّي(* يُقرِّر العالِم البرايت اعتماداً على دائرة المعارف اليهودية The Jewish Encyclopaedia وعلى قاموس كيتل للعهد الجديد، أن اللاوي في أيام المسيح كان من الطبيعي أن يكون من طغمة الفرِّيسيين، وأن يكون متعلِّماً ومن أصحاب العقيدة اليهودية الأرثوذكسية (أي غير منحرف للفئات). ولأن الهيكل في أيام المسيح كان وقفاً على الكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة من طغمة الصدوقيين، هذا أجبر جماعة اللاويين أن يبحثوا عن عمل بعيداً عن طقوس العبادة في الهيكل، وهذا يعلِّل لماذا كان ق. متى يشتغل كعشَّار للهيئة السياسية خصوصاً وأنه كان متعلِّماً ويعرف اللغات. W.F. Albright and C.S. Mann, Matthew, The Anchor Bible 26, 1971, p. CLXXVIII*.** )!! لهذا قدَّم المسيح في إنجيله كأعظم ما يقدَّم لليهود، قدَّمه بصفته المسيَّا، مكمِّل الناموس وصانع الخلاص والمكمِّل كل نقص! وكلمة “مكمِّل الناموس” عند ق. متى تعني: مَنْ يُجبر نقصانه ويعطيه قوته وسلطانه، سلطان مغفرة الخطايا والمُصالح الذي يبرِّر الخاطئ: » ولا أنا أدينكِ، اذهبي ولا تخطئي أيضاً «(يو 11:8)، وقال للمفلوج: » مغفورة لك خطاياك ... قم احمل فراشك واذهب ... «(مت 9: 5و6). هذا هو مسيَّا الناموس الجديد!

حينما قال المسيح إنه » رب السبت «(مت 8:12)، كشف في الحال عن علاقته بالناموس، فالناموس لم يكن سوى خادم تدبير الله، أمَّا المسيح فجاء وأثبت أنه صاحب التدبير. وهذه كانت مصيبة الكتبة والفرِّيسيين إذ كانوا عائشين يعلِّمون ويحكمون بناموس ناقص، لأنهم به وبواسطته لم يتعرَّفوا على صانعه وربِّه ومكمِّله. لذلك قال المسيح إنهم يعلِّمون بتعاليم هي وصايا الناس وتقليد الشيوخ (انظر: مت 9:15).*

 
*البشير متى*

*قبل أن ينخرط في سلك التلمذة للمسيح كان القديس متى يُسمَّى “لاوي”، وكان عشَّاراً، ربما على مستوى رسمي كمأمور ضرائب يجمعها لحساب الدولة الرومانية المحتلة، لذلك كان هو وكل العشَّارين مكروهين من اليهود. ويبدو أنه كان يجمع ضرائب ترانزيت للبضائع القادمة من سوريا عبر بحيرة طبرية ليصير حصرها وأخذ الضريبة لمرورها عبر طريق كفرناحوم - قيصرية على البحر الأبيض، ومنها إلى روما وقبرس والإسكندرية.

ولمَّا دعاه المسيح أخذ اسم متى ويعني: “عطية الله”، وإذا عاد القارئ إلى (مت 9:9، مر 14:2، لو 27:5) يتأكَّد من هذا، لذلك يلزم أن نعلم أن اسم متى واسم لاوي هما لشخص واحد رسول وإنجيلي بآن واحد.

ومن القديس كليمندس الإسكندري(Clement of Alex, Paedag. II. 1. ) نعرف أن القديس متى كان أكثر التلاميذ التصاقاً بعشَّاق النسك اليهودي، الذين لا يأكلون لحم الحيوان على الإطلاق. ويعطينا التقليد الكنسي أن القديس متى ذهب كارزاً إلى أثيوبيا( Rufinus, H.E. x, 9; Socrates, H.E. I, 19; Nicephorus, ii, 41 ) علماً بأنه كان ولا يزال هناك جالية لليهود كبيرة، ويذكِّرنا بذلك وزير كنداكة ملكة الحبشة الذي تجشَّم مشاق رحلة مضنية من أثيوبيا حتى فلسطين ليحضر الفصح حتى عيد الخمسين، فكان أول مَنْ قَبِلَ المسيحية في الحبشة. كما يقرِّر العالِم كيف( Cave, Antiq. Ap., p. 553 ff ) أن القديس متى ذهب إلى مكدونية وكثير من بلاد أسيا الصغرى. على أن كرازته كانت بين اليهود، وكان حاملاً بيده إنجيله الذي كتبه باللغة العبرية، وسوف يأتي الكلام عنه. ويقول المؤرخ سقراط إنه تنيَّح في أثيوبيا. ولكن يرجِّح ايسيذوروس من سيفيل (أشبيليه) أنه تنيَّح في مكدونية. ويقول هيراكليون كما ذكره كليمندس الإسكندري( Clement of Alex., Strom. IV, 9 ) إنه مات ميتة طبيعية، ولكن يقرِّر نيسيفوروس أنه مات شهيداً (41:2)، وقد تسجَّل ذلك في تاريخ الشهداء الروماني حيث ذكر يوم استشهاده في 21 سبتمبر، ولكن الكنيسة اليونانية تحتفظ بيوم استشهاده في 18 نوفمبر، كما يسجِّل ذلك تشندورف في أعمال الشهداء الرسوليين صفحة 167. وأمَّا الكنيسة القبطية فقد حفظت ذكرى استشهاده في 12 بابه.

ويقول العالِم ستاندال في كتابه نقلاً عن العالِم دوبشوتز إن ق. متى كان على الأرجح “رابي” سابق في اليهودية وقد تحوَّل إلى المسيحية، وهذا يزكيه أسلوبه ومنهجه في إنجيله. ويُعتبر أنه أقوى كاتب متمرِّس على منطق الربِّيين بين التلاميذ بل وفي الكنيسة الأُولى. وقطعاً كان للقديس متى معارف يهودية تنتمي لفكر الربيين دخل بها إلى المسيحية لتوافقها مع تعاليم المسيح، فكان يتحرَّك في المسيحية بعقلية معلم رابي منفتح على المسيح حتى الأعماق؛ بل ودخل معه أسلوب الحوار الذي كان عند الربيين ولكن لم يخرج به عن التقليد المسيحي الكنسي، علماً بأن المسيح كانت له مثل هذه السمات، فهو معلِّم إسرائيل والساعي وراء خراف إسرائيل الضالة. لذلك قدَّم لنا ق. متى بانوراما حوارات المسيح مع الكتبة والفرِّيسيين والناموسيين بمهارة فائقة، أثبت فيها حجة المسيح بصورة مقنعة وبسلطان. فظهر إنجيل ق. متى بهذه السمات أكثر من أي إنجيل آخر. وبهذه السمات عينها نشأت نقطة اتصال كبيرة وهامة مع العقلية اليهودية آنذاك وإلى اليوم. فنحن 
لا نستهين بسمة إنجيل ق. متى التي أضفاها على شخصية المسيح كونه موسى الجديد، وأنه إسرائيل الجديد، وأنه كمال الناموس، وإن كانت غير بارزة بل مفهومة بكل وضوح، إنما عن صحة وقناعة. لهذا أصبح هذا الإنجيل يُسمع جيداً عند العقلية اليهودية، فهو مسنود بالمنطق اليهودي (الربَّاني). لهذا ندرك الآن تماماً لماذا أفرد ق. متى لحوارات المسيح مع الكتبة والفرِّيسيين فصولاً بأكملها. ولهذا أصبح إنجيل ق. متى بالنسبة للكنيسة المسيحية الأُولى حجة في يد اليهودي المتنصِّر والأُممي المتعمِّد ضد محاولات اليهود المتعصبين.

لذلك لا نحسبنّ انعطاف إنجيل ق. متى ناحية اليهود أنه بقايا عنصرية يهودية لرابّي قديم، ولكنه عن قصد وتدبير سابق. فشغل ق. متى الشاغل كان أن يخدم قضية مسيحية بالدرجة الأولى، وهي التعريف بشخص يسوع المسيح لليهود أنه هو المسيَّا ابن الله، والذي كان يجب أن يدرك اليهود منه ذلك. ولكن من وسط ركام عدم الإيمان والمقاومة والعداوة والخصام، فقد استُعلنت شخصية يسوع أنه المسيَّا، وهذا ما نطق به بطرس الرسول: » أنت هو المسيح (المسيَّا) ابن الله الحي «(مت 16:16) كإعلان سماوي من الآب: » إن لحما ودماً لم يُعلن لك لكن أبي الذي في السموات. «(مت 17:16)
ولكن إن كان انشغال ق. متى باليهود هو هاجسه الأول، فعينه كانت مثبَّتة على الأُمم، حتى وفي الأنساب التي افتتح بها إنجيله لم يحجم ق. متى أن يدسَّ شخصيات أُممية ليؤكِّد اتجاهه. وفي ميلاد المسيح يكشف الستار عن زيارات أُممية عاجلة آتية من الشرق البعيد لتشاهد وتشهد وتسجد للملك المولود ملك اليهود، تعبيراً بديعاً عن نبوة دخول الأُمم في ملكه السعيد. ولسلامة حياة الطفل المولود لزم الهروب إلى مصر، أرض حضارة كل الأُمم، ليستريح على صدرها المريح كما استراح يوسف يوماً ما. وحتى بعد عودته من مصر اتجه بإشارة إلهية إلى جليل الأُمم ليستوطن وتستوطن معه الرسالة هناك.

وفي خدمة المسيح تبرز نجوم لامعة أفرزتها الأُمم لتنال بها حظوة وشهادة، إذ يعلو بريقها فوق إيمان كل إسرائيل!! فهنا قائد المائة (أصحاح 8) الذي بأدب الأُمم تكلَّم فاستحسن المسيح كلامه: » يا سيد لستُ مستحقاً أن تدخل تحت سقفي «(مت 8:8)، وكأنه يتبنَّى شعور كل الأُمم آنذاك! فكانت شهادته أن “تعجَّب” المسيح من حسن منطقه وشهد له وقال: » الحق أقول لكم: لم أجد ولا في إسرائيل إيماناً بمقدار هذا «(مت 10:8).*​

*شهادات اباء الكنيسة الى ان متى هو كاتب بشارته*

*شهادة بابياس*

*يقول*

*"إذن رتب متّى الأقوال (لوغيا) في اللغة العبريّة، وكل فسرّها كما استطاع"*

*يرى النقّاد أن بابياس يتحدّث عن الأناجيل اليونانية التي عُرفت في أيامه (125- 130)، يتحدّث عن متى ومرقس. ويبدو مهتماً بـ "الترتيب" الإنجيلي. بدا إنجيل مرقس . وشدّد بابياس على الترتيب في إنجيل متّى. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، ذكّرنا بابياس بوجود مؤلّف لمتّى في العبريّة (يعني: الآراميّة كما في يو 19: 13، 17: 20: 15 حيث الكلمات الواردة في العبريّة، قد وردت في الحقيقة في الأراميّة). 
*

*أولاً: الأقوال- لوغيا
إن لفظة "لوغيا" تعني القول الإلهىّ، القول المأثور. أما النسخة السريانية لأوسابيوس القيصريّ (الذي نقل شهادة بابياس) فترجمت اللفظة: إنجيل. واستند بعض الشرّاح إلى هذا التفسير الأخير، فذكروا معنى هذه الكلمة في بعض نصوص العهد القديم كما تدلّ القرائن على ذلك. أما في الحاشية عن مرقس، فالكلمة ترادف "الخطب والأعمال"، لأنها تجمل هاتين اللفظتين بعد ذلك بقليل. إذن، "لوغيا" تعني "إنجيل". وهكذا يؤكّد بابياس وجود إنجيل أراميّ ألّفه الرسول متّى.

وهناك شرّاح آخرون يفضّلون أن يحتفظوا بالمعنى الأول: أقوال إلهية، أقوال مأثورة عن يسوع. ولكن الواقع هو أن "لوغيا" تنتمي إلى تفسير كتبه بابياس عن تقليد يوحنا حول "أقوال الرب وأعماله". هذا ما من جهة. ومن جهة ثانية، هناك شبه تأكيد أن الحاشية عن متّى تأتي من بابياس. كما نعرف أيضاً أن بابياس اهتمّ بشكل خاص بأقوال الرب (كتب خمسة كتب تفسير لأقوال الربّ). 

إذن، دلّ بابياس على وجود "مجموعة أقوال" كتبها متّى *

*ثانياً: كل فسّرها كما استطاع
الكلمة اليونانيّة هي "هرمينا"، التي تدلّ على "الترجمة" بالمعنى الحصريّ للكلمة، على نقل مكتوب لهذا المعنى يكون مقبولاً. ويعني الفعل أيضاً في المعنى الواسع: الترجوم الشفهيّ.

ويرى آخرون في فعل "هرمينا" تفسيراً وشرحاً. ويبدو هذا المعنى معقولاً في فم بابياس: فهو يصف هكذا محاولاته الخاصّة عندما يعلن أنه لم يتردّد أن يزيد على " تفاسيره" (هرمينايا) ما عرفه وحفظه من الشيوخ. قال هذا في مقطع قريب من المقطع الذي درسنا، وحيث الموضوع هو الأناجيل أيضاً.
*

*إذا كان التفسير السابق صحيحاً نستطيع أن نحدّد السبب الذي دفع بابياس ليتكلّم عن متّى. وهكذا نستطيع أن نقرأ كلامه كما يلي: "رتّبت الأقوال بيد متّى في اللغة العبرية، وفسرّها (أي: شرحها) كل واحد كما استطاع". ويتواصل فكره: "أما أنا بابياس فسوف أشرحها مجموعة في خمسة كتب بحسب النموذج الذي أخذه متّى لكي يجمعها".
*

*لقد بدأ القديس متى بكتابة إنجيله ليس بشكله الحاضر باللغة اليونانية ولكن باللغة التي كان يسمعها من المسيح، أي باللغة الأرامية والعبرانية، وهذه الحقيقة تقدِّم لها كل الشواهد بالتأكيد. وأول إشارة وصلتنا هي عن المؤرِّخ يوسابيوس نقلاً من مخطوطة تحكي أن بابياس أسقف هيراكليا بآسيا الصغرى يقول: [متَّى كاتب (جمع معاً) كل الأحاديث باللغة العبرية وعنه أخذ كل واحد وشرح بقدر ما استطاع.]( Eusebius, H.E. III, 39, cited by in A.H.W. Meyer, op. cit., p. 4 )
*

*وهذه المعلومة ينقلها بابياس عن الرسل أنفسهم. ويقص القديس إيرينيئوس قائلاً: [إن متى أيضاً كتب إنجيلاً بين العبرانيين بلغتهم الخاصة.]( Irenaeus, Adv. Haer., III, I, 1 ) 
*

*يوسابيوس عن بنتينوس السكندرى*

*كما أن هناك شهادة أخرى ذات وزن عالٍ، وهي شهادة المؤرِّخ يوسابيوس عن بنتينوس السكندري يقول فيها:
[يُقال عن بنتينوس إنه ذهب إلى الهند (سنة 195م) فوجد هناك إنجيل ق. متى بين مسيحيي تلك الديار، الذين كان قد خدمهم برثلماوس أحد الرسل وترك بينهم إنجيل القديس متى باللغة العبرانية الذي كان معهم حتى ذلك الوقت.]( Eusebius, H.E. V, 10 )*

*جيروم*

*ويؤيِّد هذا الخبر القديس جيروم( Jerome, De vir. illust., 36 )، علماً بأن بنتينوس كان علاَّمة ويُتقِن العبرية ويستطيع أن يُميِّز الإنجيل الذي رآه. ومعروف أن كل الكرازة في بلاد العالم كانت تتركَّز في البداية بين اليهود، وكان من الأمور الهامة جداً أن يكون بين أيديهم إنجيل بلغتهم. من هنا جاءت أهمية إنجيل ق. متى باللغة العبرية.*

*اوريجانيوس*
*
*
*وإليك أيضاً شهادة من أوريجانوس كما سجَّلها يوسابيوس: [الإنجيل الذي بُدئ بكتابته بواسطة القديس متى، الذي كان سابقاً عشَّاراً وبعد ذلك رسولاً ليسوع المسيح، كتبه بالعبرية وسلَّمه للمؤمنين اليهود]( Eusebius, H.E. VI, 25 ). ثم يكمِّل أوريجانوس قائلاً: إن هذا هو التقليد الذي استلمه*

*يوسابيوس*

*ويقرِّر يوسابيوس: [لأن القديس متى إذ كان قد كرز سابقاً لليهود بالعبرية، فحينما دُعي للخدمة إلى بلاد أخرى سلَّمهم الإنجيل بلغتهم، لكي يسد إنجيله عن وجوده بينهم.]( Ibid, III, 24 ) *

*وينقل لنا العالِم ماير عن يوسابيوس أيضاً: [لقد قُرئ (الإنجيل) في مساء السبت بواسطة مترجم، لأن متى كتب إنجيله باللغة العبرية.]( Eusebius, Ad Marin, Quaest, II, cited by A.H.W. Meyer, op. cit., p. 5-6) *​ 
*كيرلس الاورشاليمى

*​*
**
ويشهد القديس كيرلس الأُورشليمي في عظاته التعليمية قائلاً: [إن القديس متى الذي كتب إنجيله بالعبرية هو الذي قال هذا.]( Cyril of Jerusalem, Catechet., 14 )

أبيفانيوس


ويشهد القديس إبيفانيوس قائلاً: [إن متى هو الوحيد بين كُتَّاب العهد الجديد الذي سجَّل الإنجيل وكرز به بين العبرانيين وبالحروف العبرية.]( Epiphanius, Haer, XXX, 3 ) 

كذلك يشهد ق. إبيفانيوس عن قصة رجل يهودي متنصِّر كيف اكتشف إنجيل القديس متى بالعبرية داخل خزانة مغلقة( Ibid. L 1,5; XXX, 6 ).

شهادات أخرى


كما يشهد جيروم في مقدِّمة شرحه لإنجيل ق. متى: [إن متى في اليهودية كتب إنجيله باللغة العبرية أساساً من أجل منفعة اليهود الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح]( Jerome, Praef. in Matt ). كما يشهد في كتابه: “مشاهير الرجال” إنه وجد نسخة من إنجيل ق. متى بالعبرية في بيريه Beroea بسوريا وقام بنسخه حرفياً( Ibid., De Vir. illustr. 3 ). ويكرر هذا الخبر عدة مرَّات في كتاباته الأخرى. 

كذلك لنا شهادة غريغوريوس النزينزي وذهبي الفم وأوغسطينوس وبقية الآباء، وشهادات آباء الكنيسة السريانية التي قام بجمعها العالِم السمعاني( Assemani, Bible. Orient. III, p. 8 ).​ 
لغة الانجيل

كتبه البشير متى بالعبرانية ثم ترجم الى اليونانية


كان هناك أسباب دفعت لوجود ترجمة يونانية لهذا الإنجيل قام بها متى الرسول نفسه بعد أن كتبه أول مرة بالعبرانية لأن الكثير من يهود أنطاكية والجليل لا يعرفون إلا اليونانية فقط لغة التخاطب العالمية حينذاك ، علاوة على ترك ق.متى نسخة أنجيله العبرية مع البعض

وقد انتشر هذا الإنجيل بين الجماعات اليهودية بقوة لدرجة أنه حين قام الهراطقة اليهود في الدين المسيحي الجديد واعتنقوا المذهب النصراني الكافر الفلسفي كتبوا كتابا اسموه إنجيلا والله منه براء اعتمدو فيه بنسبة كبيرة على إنجيل متى الرسول لأنه كتب بالعبرانية واسموه أنجيل العبرانيين أي اليهود مما جعل الكنيسة تحرمهم .

وبالمقابل فإن وجود النسخة اليونانية من قديم الزمان، واعتماد الكنيسة عليها، جعل في الظاهر أن إنجيل ق. متى باللغة اليونانية هو الأصلي، ولكن الشواهد التي يقدِّمها العالِم الألماني ماير بأسماء العلماء الذين يشهدون بوجود النسخة العبرية، ثم كيف انتقل الثقل إلى الإنجيل المترجم من قبل متى الرسول نفسه للغة اليونانية، ربما تملأ صفحة بأكملها. كذلك محاولة كثير من العلماء لجعل إنجيل ق. متى بالعبرية ينتسب لإنجيل العبرانيين المنحول المكتوب بالعبرية أصلاً هو افتراء محض، ويشهد بذلك القديس جيروم الذي يثبت أنه يعرف كلا الإنجيلين والفارق الكبير بينهما. على أن إنجيل العبرانيين الذي كان في يد الهراطقة محسوب أنه إنجيل مزيَّف منذ زمان طويل جداً

والترجمة التي حدثت لإنجيل ق. متى من اللغة العبرية إلى اللغة اليونانية جاء فيها (الشواهد من السبعينية) ما يوحي أنها غير مترجمة من العبرية، بسبب أن معظم الاقتباسات التي من العهد القديم مأخوذة من النسخة السبعينية وهي باليونانية. ولكن يرد على ذلك العالِم ماير بقوله: إن الذي يترجم إلى اللغة اليونانية لا يأخذ الشواهد من الأصل العبري، بل من الأسهل له جداً أن يعتمد على السبعينية اليونانية. ولكن يذكر العالِم ماير أن هناك أيضاً عدة استشهادات من العهد القديم في الإنجيل اليوناني للقديس متى مأخوذة من التوراة العبرية.

ومن الثابت علمياً وتقليدياً أن النسخة اليونانية لإنجيل القديس متى التي بين أيدينا اليوم هي نسخة مترجمة من الأصل العبري، ويؤكِّد هذا جميع الشواهد القديمة التي عثرنا عليها في شهادات الآباء القدامى. على أن النسخة اليونانية هي ترجمة طبق الأصل من العبري بحسب دراسات العلماء، والذي يثبت ذلك باليقين أن الكنيسة بدأت تستخدم النسخة اليونانية بنفس زمن قدم النسخة العبرية، فلو كان هناك أي اختلاف لكانت رفضته الكنيسة. 

وتهمّنا جداً شهادة القديس جيروم في ذلك لأنه كان يمتلك نسخة بالعبرية نسخها بيده من النسخة التي وجدها في سوريا، وكان يمتلك في نفس الوقت النسخة اليونانية، ولم يُشِر إطلاقاً إلى أي اختلاف بينهما. وقد أشار ق. جيروم في شرحه لإنجيل ق. متى إلى أن النسخة اليونانية هي ترجمة حرفية من النسخة العبرية.

وقد قدَّم يوسابيوس شهادته في ذلك مؤكِّداً صحة شهادة ق. جيروم. لذلك يشجب العالِم الألماني ماير كل محاولة لجعل الترجمة اليونانية لإنجيل ق. متى بالعبرية ترجمة غير ملتزمة أو بحرِّية أو ذات إضافات، ويستشهد على ذلك بعدة شخصيات علمية ألمانية.

ويُلاحَظ هنا أن القديس متى لم يقم بشرح الأقوال المنقولة، ولكنه قام فقط بتجميعها على هيئة مجموعة منسَّقة Collection.

وهكذا أمكن للعالِم ماير أن ينتهي في بحثه بأن إنجيل ق. متى بحسب بابياس هو عملية جمع وتنسيق لأقوال المسيح، ذلك باللسان العبري. 

آخر شاهد لوجود إنجيل ق. متى الأصلي باللغة العبرية هو القديس جيروم كما وجده في مكتبة بامفيليوس في قيصرية.

أمَّا مترجم إنجيل القديس متى من العبرية إلى اليونانية، فبحسب الفحص العلمي الدقيق لواقع الإنجيل باللغة اليونانية، يتضح أن المترجم هو شخص واحد بمفرده بسبب الأسلوب والنمط الواحد في التعبير الذي يسري في كل أجزاء الإنجيل

اقوال بعض العلماء فى هذا الشأن

+ ويقول العالِم روبرتسن: [لا يوجد أي سبب حقيقي يمنع أن يكون ق. متى هو كاتب إنجيله باللغتين العبرية واليونانية.]

+ كذلك يقول العالِم ر. ك. هـ. لينسكي: [إن ق. متى هو مؤلف إنجيله بأكمله، وقد دعَّمه ببعض المقولات باللغة العبرية.] 

+ ويقول العالِم س. جريدانوس: [إن ق. متى هو الذي كتب إنجيله باللغة العبرية، ]

+ أمَّا العالِم ن. ب. ستونهاوس فيعتقد أن رسولية إنجيل ق. متى راسخة في الكنيسة بكل ما في الكنيسة القديمة من تقليد.] 

+ والعالِم ر. هـ. جوندري يؤكِّد أن ق. متى هو حقـًّا الذي كتب الإنجيل المعروف باسمه.

+ كما يؤكِّد هذا العالِم أيضاً أن ق. متى كان مُلماً بعدة لغات، وهذا واضح من اقتباساته من العهد القديم سواء من السبعينية أو العبرية، لأنه يوجد امتزاج عجيب في الآيات المقتبسة من السبعينية اليونانية مع التوراة العبرية وبقايا الأرامية.

+ كما يؤكِّد العلاَّمة جوودسبيد ومعه العلاَّمة ج. ميليجان أن ق. متى كان يعرف الكتابة المختصرة hand- short وقد حقَّقا ذلك باكتشاف وثائق على البردى، إذ وجدا في إحداها حرفي: (KS) وهي اختصار كلمة Kyrios. 

ويؤكِّد العالِم تييد - وهو عالم البرديات الألماني - أن استعمال طريقة الاختزال هذه - خاصة في اسم الرب - هي نفس طريقة اليهود في اختزال اسم الله يهوه YHWH بهذه الحروف الأربعة تعبيراً عن اسم الله باختصار، وقد ضاع نطقها الأصلي بمرور الزمن وبقي الاختصار بالحروف الأربعة. علماً بأننا قد رجَّحنا أيضاً طريقة الكتابة المختصرة عند القديس مرقس إذ رأينا أنه كان يسجِّل مباشرة من فم المسيح.

مكان تدوين الانجيل

إذا أردنا أن نأخذ بعين الاعتبار هذه المعطيات السابقة، نظنّ أن متى دوّن في سورية. وفي أنطاكية حيث العنصر اليهوديّ كان كبيراً مع حضارتين أراميّة ويونانيّة. عرف اغناطيولس الأنطاكي (+ 107) هذا الانجيل الأول (ذكره في الرسالة إلى أفسس 17: 1 وإزمير 1: 1؛ 6: 1)، وهذا يعني أنه دوّن قبل سنة 100.

ولكن هل نستطيع أن نحدّد أكثر حين نفسّر النصوص؟ نعم، لأن عظة الجبل تعتبرردّاً من الكنيسة المسيحية على اليهود الذين رصّوا صفوفهم بعد دمار أورشليم والتأموا في مجمع يمنية بين سنة 80 وسنة 90. مثلاً، هناك تلميحات إلى الأسطورة التي تقول إن جثمان يسوع قد سُرق (27: 64). وإلى الافتراءات حول مولد يسوع كما نقرأها في التلمود. وإلى الإشارة إلى الرابي.

إن مت 24: 15 (= مر 13: 14) يشير إلى هذا الدمار في الخطبة الأسكاتولوجية كما وردت "في فم يسوع". "فإذا رأيتم رجاسة الخراب (الجيوش الوثنية) التي تكلّم عنها دانيال قائمة في المكان المقدس -ليفهم القارىء- (وإن سقطت أورشليم فهذا لا يعني أن نهاية العالم حلّت. نحن هنا أمام نظرة إيمانيّة) فعندئذٍ الذين في اليهوديّة فليهربوا إلى الجبال" (آ 16). وهكذا إذ نتأكد أن مت دوّن بعد سنة 70 ودمار أورشليم، وقبل سنة 100 واسقفيّة أغناطيوس الأنطاكي، وإذ نفهم ارتباط الهجوم على اليهود في إطار مجمع يمنية، نقول إن إنجيل متّى دوّن في أنطاكية ووجّه إلى الجماعات المسيحية المشتتة في سورية وفلسطين وشرقي لبنان.

زمن كتابة الانجيل

بالنسبة لزمن تدوين القديس متى لإنجيله باللغة العبرية، فالكنيسة تحدِّد ميعاد هذا العمل في فترة بعد الصعود مباشرة وهذا يجيء بعد إنجيل مرقس. 

فأوريجانوس يقول ذلك عن طريق يوسابيوس (H.E. VI, 25) وإبيفانيوس في كتابه ضد الهراطقة (Haer. L 1,4). ويقول يوسابيوس إن القديس متى كتب إنجيله قبل أن يرحل عن البلاد، أي الجليل (H. E. III, 24). 

أمَّا إيرينيئوس فيقول: إن ذلك تمَّ بينما كان بطرس وبولس في روما يخدمان (Haer. III 1,2). 

ولكن المعروف منطقياً أن ق. متى جمع إنجيله في زمن مبكِّر جداً عن زمن إذاعته في الكنيسة باعتباره إنجيلاً قانونياً. ثم أيضاً إن ظهور النسخة المترجمة كان بعد فترة طويلة من تجميع النسخة العبرية الأُولى. وهذا حتماً يكون قبل خراب أُورشليم بالنسبة للنسخة المترجمة، علماً بأن في سنة 66 بدأت بوادر الحرب والحصار والتهديد بمهاجمة الجليل وامتلاكها.

ويحدِّد العلماء أن ما قبل حدوث رجسة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال النبي - حسب قول المسيح - هو أقصى ميعاد لوجود ق. متى في اليهودية، لأنه بعدها مباشرة استولى الرومان على الجليل. لذلك يؤكِّد العالِم هيلجنفيلد أن أقصى ميعاد محتمل لكتابة القديس متى لإنجيله هو بين سنة 50-60م.

ولكن يعطي أيضاً العالِم مايرشهادة من يوسابيوس القيصري في كتاب التواريخ Chronicon أن تاريخ كتابة ق. متى لإنجيله هو سنة 41م. 

والمؤرِّخ Cosmas Indicopleustesيحدِّده بزمان رجم استفانوس. 

كذلك يعطي ثيئوفلاكت ومعه يوثيموس زيجابينوس ميعاد كتابة إنجيل ق. متى في السنة الثامنة لصعود المخلِّص، حيث تكون بالتقريب سنة 41م أيضاً، وهذا فيما يختص بالأصل العبري.

ولكنه بحسب كتاب التواريخ Chronicon الإسكندري وبحسب نيسيفورس كان 15 سنة بعد الصعود وهذا يعني سنة 48م.

ويعطينا العالِم زاهن ميعاداً محدَّداً لظهور ترجمة إنجيل ق. متى من العبرية إلى اليونانية هكذا: [إن ظهور الترجمة اليونانية لإنجيل ق. متى حدث قبل نهاية القرن الأول المسيحي، ذلك في إقليم آسيا الصغرى، ويؤكِّد الشهود أن ذلك كان قبل سنة 90م.]

وقد أفاد العالِم بنتينوس أنه قام برحلة إلى جنوب الهند، ووجد هناك سنة 180م نسخة من إنجيل ق. متى بالعبرية، وقد أذاع هذا التقليد في كنيسة الإسكندرية دون معرفتهم بقول بابياس.​​*​​
*بردية ماجديلين Magdalene*





*[FONT=Times,Times New Roman]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]
فى جريدة الاهرام بتاريخ 24/3/1996

[اكتشف مؤرِّخ ألماني متخصِّص في البرديات المصرية بجامعة أكسفورد البريطانية ورقة بردي مصرية تعود إلى القرن الأول للميلاد، وتعتبر أقدم وثيقة مسيحية في العالم. وأوضح المؤرِّخ كارستن بيتر تييد أن البردية جرى العثور عليها عام 1901 في إحدى كنائس الأقصر، لكنها لم تحظَ بالانتباه إلى أهميتها، وظلَّت في الكلية المجدلية بأكسفورد إلى أن بدأ العالِم الألماني قبل عامين التعرف عليها ودراستها. واكتشف تييد أن البردية تعود إلى عام 60م مما يجعلها أقدم وثيقة مسيحية يتم اكتشافها حتى الآن، وتضم بعض أجزاء آيات من إنجيل ق. متى، وتستشهد بأشخاص عاشوا في الفترة التي عاش خلالها المسيح - ونشرت جريدة الديلي ميل البريطانية أمس مقتطفات من كتاب سيصدر غداً عن الموضوع الذي يؤرخ للأناجيل الأخرى وسبق كتابتها في فترة متأخرة نسبياً عن الزمن الذي عاشه المسيح. إلاَّ أن هذه الوثيقة تثبت أن إنجيل ق. متى يستمد معلوماته من أشخاص وصفهم أنهم كانوا شهود عيان للسيد المسيح. كانوا من بين تلاميذه. وتمكَّن المؤرِّخ الألماني من علاج بقايا البردية التي وجدها ممزَّقة إلى ثلاثة أجزاء صغيرة ومكتوبة باليونانية القديمة.]*​*

تم بنعمة المسيح بشارة متى و يتبع باقية الاسفار لاحقا

و اى مشاركة قبل الانتهاء من اسفار العهد الجديد ستحذف!

​
*


----------



## Fadie (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*أنجيل يسوع المسيح بحسب البشير مرقس*

*مرقس الرسول*

*اسمه الأصلي يوحنا أو يوحنان ويعنى "يهوه يوحنان"، "الرب حنان" ولقبه أو أسمه الروماني "Μάρκος - Markos- مرقس" وهو من أصل لاتيني " Marcus" ويعنى "مطرقة ذات رأس خشبية"، وأول ما ذكر، ذكر في سفر الأعمال بـ "يوحنا الملقب مرقس" (أع 12:12)، وفيما بعد ساد لقب مرقس وأصبح يدعى به وحده.
ونعرف من سفر الأعمال أن منزل والدته "مريم أم يوحنا الملقب مرقس" (أع12:12) كان مقراً لاجتماع الرسل في أورشليم، وكان المؤمنون مجتمعين فيه للصلاة وقت سجن بطرس "فكان بطرس محروساً في السجن. أما الكنيسة فكانت تصير منها صلاة بلجاجة إلى الله من أجله" (أع12 :5)، وبعد خروجه من السجن (سنة 44م) في تلك الليلة جاء بطرس "وهو منتبه إلى بيت مريم أم يوحنا الملقب مرقس حيث كان كثيرون مجتمعين وهم يصلون" (أع12 :12). وقد أجمع أكثر العلماء والدارسون والمؤرخون على أن هذا البيت كان هو البيت الذي تناول فيه الرب يسوع المسيح الفصح مع تلاميذه والعلية التي كان يجتمع فيها الرسل في أورشليم قبل صعود الرب يسوع وبعد صعوده والتي حل فيها الروح القدس على التلاميذ (أع1و2)، وكان أول كنيسة في العالم، أو كما تقول دائرة المعارف البريطانية في طبعتها الحادية عشر أن بيت مرقس كان مركزاً للحياة المسيحية في أورشليم (كتاب "مرقس الرسول" لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ص14).
ويؤكد جميع الدارسين أن القديس مرقس كان هو الشاب الذي تبع الرب يسوع ليلة القبض عليه والذي كان "لابساً إزاراً على عريه فأمسكه الشبان. فترك الأزرار وهرب منهم عرياناً" (مر14 :15). فهو وحده الذي يذكر هذا الحدث، ولو لم يكن لهذا الحدث قيمه بالنسبة له لما ذكره. ويقول أحد العلماء ويدعى Lange أن والدته كانت تمتلك بستان جثسيماني أو منزل قريب منه. كما يؤكد بعض الآباء مثل أوريجانوس وابيفانيوس أسقف سلاميس بقبرص ويجمع جميع مؤرخي الكنيسة القبطية في كل العصور على أن القديس مرقس كان أحد السبعون رسولاً الذين عينهم الرب "وأرسلهم الرب أثنين أثنين أمام وجهه إلى كل مدينة أو موضع حيث كان هو مزمعاً أن يأتي" (لو10 :1). ومن ثم تلقبه بـ "ناظر الإله الإنجيلي" باعتباره أحد الذين شاهدوا الرب وسمعوه، أحد شهود العيان.
وأول ما يذكر القديس باسمه يذكر كابن للسيدة التي كان بيتها مقراً لاجتماع الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله في أورشليم، والتي كانت أيضاً إحدى المريمات تلميذات الرب (لو8: 2؛أع1 :14). ثم يذكر بعد ذلك مع خاله برنابا وبولس الرسول (شاول) اللذان أخذاه معهما للكرازة (أع12 :25) (سنة 49م) وكان معهما في سلاميس ولكنه "فارقهم ورجع من بمفيلية" (أع15 :37-39) إلى أورشليم" (أع13 :13).
وفي سنه 51م رفض بولس الرسول أن يذهب معهما مرقس في رحلتهما التالية بسبب تركه لهم "من بمفيلية"، فأخذه خاله برنابا وذهبا إلى قبرص بعد أن انفصلا عن بولس الرسول (أع15 :37-39). ولكن في سنه 63م وبعد ذلك بحوالي 12سنه يتكلم عنه القديس بولس كالعامل معه في حقل الكرازة ويوصى به أهل كولوسي "يسلم عليكم أرسترخس المأسور معي ومرقس أبن أخت برنابا الذي أخذتم لأجله وصايا 000 أن أتى إليكم فاقبلوه" (كو4 :10). وفي سنه 67 وقبل استشهاد القديس بولس يستدعيه مع تيموثاؤس لحاجته إليه للعمل في حقل الكرازة بروما، فيقول لتلميذه تيموثاؤس "خذ مرقس وأحضر معك لأنه نافع لي للخدمة" (2تي4 :11). وهذا يدل على أن القديس مرقس كرز في اليهودية وفي قبرص وإنطاكية وبمفيلية في آسيا الصغرى وفي كولوسى وروما، ويذكره القديس بولس ضمن العاملين معه في روما "ومرقس وأرسترخُس وديماس ولوقا العاملون معي" (فل24).
ثم يدعوه القديس بطرس في رسالته الأولى إلى "المغتربين من شتات بنطس وغلاطية وكبدوكية وآسيا وبيثينية" (1بط1 :1)بابنه "تسلم عليكم التي في بابل المختارة معكم ومرقس ابني" (1بط5 :13). مما يعني أنه كرز معه في هذه البلاد.
إذاً فقد كان بيت والدة القديس مرقس في أورشليم مقر التقاء الرسل والكنيسة المسيحية الأولى في العالم، ومن قبل كان المقر الذي يتواجد فيه الرب يسوع المسيح عند وجوده في أورشليم. وقد كرز القديس مع خاله برنابا وبولس الرسول، كما كرز مع القديس بولس والقديس بطرس بعد ذلك في بلاد كثيرة وأشترك معهما في تأسيس كنيسة روما ثم ذهب بعد ذلك للكرازة في الخمس مدن الغربية بليبيا ومنها ذهب للكرازة في الإسكندرية حوالي سنة 61م ونشر الإيمان بناء على طلبه سنة 67م. وبعد استشهاد القديس بطرس والقديس بولس عاد ثانيه إلى الإسكندرية حتى أستشهد فيها حوالي سنة 68م.*​ 
*علاقة القديس مرقس بالقديس بطرس وبقية الرسل*

*كان القديس مرقس، كما أوضحنا أعلاه، أحد شهود العيان الذين شاهدوا الرب يسوع المسيح واستمعوا إليه واتبعوه أثناء تجسده سواء كأحد الرسل السبعين، أو على الأقل عندما كان الرب يسوع يذهب إلى أورشليم وعندما تناول الرب يسوع الفصح مع تلاميذه في منزل والدته كما كان قريب من الرب يسوع في بستان جثسيماني وقت القبض عليه وبلا شك فقد تابع أحداث المحاكمة والصلب والدفن من بعيد، كما رأى الرب يسوع بعد قيامته في ظهوراته العديدة للتلاميذ في أورشليم والتي كان يجتمع فيها التلاميذ والرسل قبل الصعود وبعد الصعود. كما كانت أمه إحدى المريمات تلميذات الرب وكان القديس بطرس أحد أقاربه.
وكانت لدى القديس مرقس ميزة ثانية لمعرفة المزيد عما قاله وعمله الرب يسوع المسيح وهى اجتماع جميع الرسل، شهود العيان في منزل والدته ولسنوات طويلة. وبلا شك فقد استمع منهم جميعاً، كأفراد أو كجماعات، سواء في جلساتهم الخاصة في منزل والدته أو في عظاتهم وكرازتهم العامة للجموع أو في تعليمهم للمنضمين حديثاً للإيمان، وعرف منهم أحداث كثيرة وتفاصيل كثيرة.
وكانت لديه أيضا ميزة ثالثة وهى الاستماع لبطرس ويعقوب ابن زبدي ويوحنا أخيه وهم الثلاثة المتقدمون في التلاميذ والذين كانوا قريبين جداً من الرب يسوع المسيح وقد أخذهم معه وقربهم منه في أخص المواقف، فقد كانوا معه عند إقامة ابنة يايرس (مر5 :37)، وأخذهم معه على جبل التجلي وأراهم مجده (مر9 :1)، وكانوا أقرب التلاميذ إليه في بستان جثسيماني وقت القبض عليه. وبعد استشهاد يعقوب ابن زبدي، كان يعقوب أخو الرب مع بطرس ويوحنا في أورشليم وكانوا معتبرين أنهم أعمدة (غل2 :9)، وكان لدى القديس مرقس الفرصة أيضا ليعرف المزيد من يعقوب أخي الرب.
كما أعطته الكرازة مع خاله القديس برنابا والقديس بولس، ثم مع القديس بولس بعد وفاة خاله برنابا في قبرص ميزة رابعة، فقد كان القديس بولس أيضا شاهد عيان للرب بعد صعوده وأستلم منه الإعلان مباشرة. 
وأخيراً فقد كانت كرازته مع القديس بطرس في روما وغيرها ميزة خامسة. فقد عرف منه الكثير مما يختص به وحده ومما يختص به مع يعقوب ويوحنا ابن زبدي. ومن ثم فقد دون أحداث إقامة ابنة يايرس وتفاصيل التجلي وصلاة المسيح في البستان بكل دقة، كما ذكر حادث إنكار بطرس للسيد ثلاث مرات بكل دقة وتفصيل كما تسلمها من القديس بطرس وسجلها كروايات شاهد عيان.
وهكذا دون القديس مرقس أعمال الرب يسوع وتعاليمه بتفصيل دقيق وحيوي ورائع كما شاهدها بنفسه وكما تسلمها من بقية التلاميذ والرسل شهود العيان.*

*شاهد عيان*

*دون القديس مرقس أحداث ومواقف وأعمال الرب يسوع المسيح تسجيلاً دقيقاً أهتم فيه بكل التفصيلات والأمور الدقيقة جداً، وسجل ملحوظات دقيقة لكل موقف وأهتم بذكر انطباعات الناس وتصرفاتهم ومشاعرهم في كل المواقف، وكذلك سجل بدون تردد مشاعر التلاميذ وحيرتهم في بعض المواقف وعدم إدراكهم لأمور كثيرة. كما سجل تصرفات الرب يسوع وتحركاته ودون كل التفاصيل كما حدثت وكأنه كان يسجلها في مذكراته لحظة حدوثها مباشرة. فيقول عن تأثير تعليمه على الجموع وعلى تلاميذه "فتحيروا كلهم" (مر11 :27)، "وكثيرون إذ سمعوا بهتوا قائلين من أين لهذا هذه" (مر6 :2)، "فتحير التلاميذ من كلامه" (مر10: 34)، "فبهتوا إلى الغاية" (مر10 :26)، "وكانوا يتحيرون وفيما هم يتبعون كانوا يخافون" (مر10 :32).
ويقول عن تأثير أعماله على الناس "بهت الجميع ومجدوا الله قائلين ما رأينا مثل هذا قط" (مر2 :12)، "فخافوا خوفاً عظيماً وقالوا بعضهم لبعض من هو هذا 000 فإن الريح أيضا والبحر يطيعانه" (مر4 :41)، وبعد مشيه على الماء يقول "فبهتوا وتحيروا في أنفسهم جداً إلى الغاية" (مر6 :51). ويصف تزاحم الجماهير الغفيرة على الرب يسوع المسيح سواء لنول الشفاء "حتى وقع عليه ليلمسه كل من فيه داء" (مر3 :10)، "فقال له تلاميذه أنت تنظر الجمع يزحمك وتقول من لمسني" (مر5 :31)، أو للاستماع إلى تعليمه "فأجتمع أيضا جمع حتى لم يقدروا أولاً على أكل خبز" (مر3 :20)، "وكان الجمع جالساً حوله" (مر10 :32)، "فأجتمع إليه جمع كثير حتى أنه دخل السفينة وجلس على البحر والجمع كله كان عند البحر على الأرض" (مر4 :1)، "ولما أجتاز يسوع في السفينة إلى العبر اجتمع إليه جمع كثير" (مر5 :21)، "فقال لهم تعالوا أنتم منفردين إلى موضع خلاء واستريحوا قليلاً، لأن القادمين والذاهبين كانوا كثيرين، ولم تتيسر لهم فرصة للأكل" (6 :34).
ويصف آلام الرب يسوع المسيح وعواطفه ومشاعره كإنسان "فتحنن عليهم إذ كانوا كخراف لا راعى لها" (مر6 :34)، "وتعجب من عدم إيمانهم" (مر6 :6)، "فنظر حوله بغضب حزيناً على غلاظة قلوبهم" (مر3 :5)، "فتنهد بروحه" (مر8 :11)، "ولما رأى يسوع ذلك أغتاظ" (مر10 :14)، كما وصف نظراته وإشاراته وحركاته "فتقدم وأقامها ماسكاً بيدها فتركتها الحمى حالاً وصارت تخدمهم" (مر1 :31)، "وقال للرجل مد يدك، فمدها فعادت صحيحة كالأخرى" (مر3 :5)، "فنظر حوله إلى الجالسين وقال ها أمي وأخوتي" (مر3 :34)، "وكان ينظر حوله ليرى التي فعلت هذا" (مر5 :32)، "فأخذه من بين الجمع على ناحية ووضع أصابعه في أذنيه وتفل ولمس لسانه ورفع نظره نحو السماء وأنّ وقال له إفثا. أي انفتح" (مر7 :33و34)، "فتنهد بروحه" (مر8 :12)، "فألتفت وأبصر تلاميذه فانتهر بطرس" (مر8 :33)، "فجلس ونادى الاثنى عشر" (مر9 :35)، "ولما نظر حوله إلى كل شئ" (مر11 :11)، وذكر نومه في السفينة "وكان هو في المؤخرة على وسادة نائماً" (مر4 :38)، وجوعه "وفي البيت لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع" (مر11 :12). وذكر حبه للأطفال وحملهم على يديه "فأخذ ولداً وأقامه في وسطهم ثم احتضنه" (مر9 :36)، "فأحتضنهم ووضع يديه عليهم وباركهم" (مر10 :16).
ويذكر تفصيلات أخرى كثيرة تختص بالأسماء والأماكن والمواقف لا تذكرها الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى، فيقول أن المسيح دخل "بيت سمعان وأندراوس مع يعقوب ويوحنا" (مر1 :29)، "فخرج الفريسيون للوقت مع الهيرودسيين وتشاوروا عليه لكي يهلكوه" (مر13 :6)، ويصف ثياب الرب يسوع أثناء التجلي بكل دقة "وصارت ثيابه تلمع بيضاء جداً كالثلج لا يقدر قصار على الأرض أن يبيض مثل ذلك" (مر9 :3). ويذكر أحداث معجزة شفاء بارتماس الأعمى بكل دقة وتفصيل، فيذكر أسمه وصراخه وإسكات الناس له ومناداة الرب يسوع له وطرحه لردائه أرضاً وحديث الرب يسوع المسيح معه وشفائه (مر10 :46-50). وفي معجزة إشباع الجموع بخمس خبزات وسمكتين يذكر جلوس الجموع بتفصيل دقيق وبديع "فأمرهم أن يجعلوا الجميع يتكئون رفاقاً رفاقاً على العشب الأخضر. فأتكأوا صفوفاً صفوفاً مئة مئة وخمسين خمسين" (مر6 :39و40). وذكر أن سمعان الذي حمل الصليب مع المسيح كان "قيروانياً" (مر15 :21) وإنه هو "والد الكسندر وروفس" اللذين كانا من التلاميذ المعروفين في روما (رو16 :13). ويذكر نوم الرب يسوع " على الوسادة" (مر4 :38)في السفينة، ووجود رغيف واحد مع التلاميذ في السفينة (مر8 :14)، ويحدد بدقة مكان الجحش الذي كان "مربوطاً عند الباب خارجاً على الطريق" (مر11 :4). ويذكر أسماء البلاد التي جاء منها الجموع للاستماع إلى يسوع والتي ذهب هو إليها " ومن أورشليم ومن أدومية ومن عبر الأردن. والذين حول صور وصيدا جمع كثير إذ سمعوا كم صنع أتو إليه" (مر3 :8)، "ثم خرج أيضاً من تخوم صور وصيدا وجاء إلى بحر الجليل في وسط حدود المدن العشر" (مر7 :31). ويحدد المواقع والاتجاهات "ثم خرج أيضا إلى البحر" (مر2 :13)، "وجلس يسوع تجاه الخزانة ونظر كيف يلقى الجمع نحاساً في الخزانة" (مر12 :41)، "وفيما هو جالس على جبل الزيتون تجاه الهيكل" (13 :3)، "وخرج (بطرس) خارجاً إلى الدهليز" (مر14 :68)، "ولما رأى قائد المئة الواقف مقابله" (مر15 :39).
وهناك تفاصيل أخرى دقيقة وحية مثل قوله "وكان مع الوحوش" (مر1 :13) عن الرب يسوع المسيح عندما كان على الجبل ليجرب من إبليس، "وكشفوا السقف" (مر2 :4) الذين حملوا المفلوج. كما وصف أعمال مجنون كورة الجدريين بكل دقة وتفصيل "لأنه قد ربط كثيراً بقيود وسلاسل فقطع السلاسل وكسر القيود. فلم يقدر أحد أن يذللـه. وكان دائماً ليلاً ونهار في الجبال وفي القبور يصيح ويجرح نفسه بالحجارة" (مر5 :4و5).
هذه التفاصيل الدقيقة النابضة بالحياة تدل على أن الكاتب شاهد عيان، كما سجل بكل دقة تفاصيل ما تسلمه من شهود العيان الآخرين. كما تدل أيضا على أن الكاتب يعرف دقائق البلاد وجغرافيتها ويعرف الناس وأسماءهم، وقد ساقه الروح القدس وذكره بكل التفاصيل.*

*شهادات الاباء*

الإنجيل للقديس مرقس هو أكثر الأناجيل الأربعة الذي ركز عليه علماء الكتاب المقدس لاعتقاد غالبيتهم أنه أقدم الأناجيل لبساطه أسلوبه وقوته وحيويته وقدم لغته ولأنه يسجل أعمال الرب يسوع المسيح بصورة مكثفة وسريعة وقوية بدرجة كبيرة على روايات آلام الرب يسوع المسيح وصلبه وقيامته، ولأنه يقدم صورة حيه للإنجيل الشفوي كما جاء في كرازة القديس بطرس لكرنيليوس وقد شهد جميع آباء الكنيسة لصحته. وفيما يلي شهادتهم عنه:​ 
*شهادة بابياس*

وقال الشيخ هذا أيضاً: إن مرقس وإذ أصبح المفسِّر (ερμηνευτής) لبطرس، *دوَّن بدقة كل الذي تذكَّره من الأمور التي قالها وعملها الرب.* ولكن ليس بترتيب، لأنه لم يسمع الرب ولا تبعه، ولكن فيما بعد - كما قلت - تبع بطرس الذي جعل تعاليمه توافق السامعين ولكن دون أن يقدِّم تقريراً متماسكاً عن أقوال الرب. هكذا وبالتالي، لم تبدُ من مرقس أخطاء وهو يسجِّل الأشياء كما تذكرها هو الآخر، لأنه جعل همَّه أن لا يسقط منه شيء مما سمع حتى لا يسجِّل حقائق مزيَّفة في إنجيله" (يوسابيوس القيصري ك 3 : 39 ، 15)

لكن عبارته " لم يسمع الرب ولا تبعه " لا يتفق عليها جميع العلماء والذين يجمعون أنه كان شاهد عيان للرب، كما بينّا أعلاه.
كما لم يكن القديس مرقس مجرد مفسراً، كما يقول بابياس، فقد كان كارزاً ومبشراً وعاملاً في حقل الخدمة سواء مع القديس بولس " خذ مرقس واحضره معك لأنه نافع لي للخدمة " (2تي 11:4)، " والعامل معي في ملكوت الله " (كو11:4)، " ومرقس وارسترخس وديماس ولوقا العاملون معي " 0فل 24). أو مع القديس بطرس أو وحده ككاروز الديار المصرية.

*تقليد مقدِّمة إنجيل مرقس الموجهة ضد ماركيون*

*كان من عادة الذين ينسخون أسفار العهد الجديد قديماً أن يفتتحوها بمهاجمة ماركيون الهرطوقي. وقد وصلنا من هذه المقدمات وصف لإنجيل القديس مرقس ضائع منه بعض سطوره الأُولى ولكنه يستمر قائلاً: " مرقس أعلن 000 وكان يسمَّى ذا " الإصبع الصغير 000 لأنه كان له أصابع قصيرة، وكان مترجماً (مفسِّراً) - interpres - لبطرس، وبعد موت بطرس كتب إنجيله في أماكن بإيطاليا ". ويوافق العالِم المؤرِّخ هارناك على صحة هذه المقدِّمة ويحدِّد زمانها بسنة 160-180م*

*يوستينوس الشهيد*

* دعى الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة بمذكرات الرسل وقال أنها الأناجيل ولم يذكر الإنجيل للقديس مرقس مباشرة ولكنه أشار إلى بعض محتواه باعتباره الإنجيل أو مذكرات الرسل، في معرض حديثه عن القديس بطرس فقال: " وعندما يقال إنه (المسيح) أعطى أسم بطرس لأحد الرسل وعندما يكتب في مذكراته أيضاً أن هذا حدث بعد أن أعطى أثنين آخرين من الرسل، ابني زبدي، أسم بوانرجس، أي ابني الرعد 00"(DIA. 106:2-3.)وهذا اللقب لم يذكر ألا في الإنجيل للقديس مرقس (17:3) فقط.*​ 
كما يقول أيضاً: " *لأن الرسل سلموا لنا في المذكرات التي دونوها والتي تسمى أناجيل"**أي أنه يعتبر إنجيل مرقس هو أحد مذكرات الرسل أو أحد الأناجيل التي دونها الرسل. 
كما يقول أيضاً في نفس المرجع عبارة اقتبسها مما جاء في إنجيل ق. مرقس (3:6): " أليس هذا هو النجَّار ابن مريم، وأخو يعقوب ويوسي ويهوذا وسمعان؟ أوليست أخواته ههنا عندنا؟ فكانوا يعثرون به ". وهنا يستخدم " τέκκτονοςνομιζομένου "، أي " المحسوب نجَّاراً "(DIA.88)**. وهذه الصفة للمسيح لم تذكر إلاَّ في الإنجيل للقديس مرقس.*

*شهادات أخرى*

*وقد ضم تاتيان السورى وتلميذ يوستينوس في منتصف القرن الثاني الإنجيل بالكامل في كتابه الدياتسرون.*

*إيريناؤس: " وبعد أن استشهد كلاهما (أي بطرس وبولس) سلم لنا مرقس، تلميذ بطرس ومترجمه، كتابه ما بشر به بطرس "(Ag. Heresies 3. 1, 1*)

*أكليمندس الأسكندرى: " حينما أكمل بطرس كرازته في روما جهاراً وأعلن الإنجيل بالروح، فالحاضرون وكانوا كثيرين ترجوا مرقس كونه كان مرافقاً لبطرس مدة طويلة ويذكر كل ما قاله أن يسجِّل لهم كلماته. ومرقس عمل هذا وسلم إنجيله إلى الذين ترجوه (طلبوه). وحينما علم بطرس بذلك لم يتحمَّس في ممانعة ذلك ولا هو شجَّع العمل".(يوسابيوس 6 : 5 و7 . )
وأيضاً " وأضاء جلال التقوى عقول سامعي بطرس لدرجة أنهم لم يكتفوا بأن يسمعوا مرة واحدة فقط، ولم يقتنعوا بتعاليم الإنجيل الإلهي غير المكتوبة، بل توسلوا بكل أنواع التوسلات إلى مرقس، أحد تابعي بطرس والذي لا يزال إنجيله بين أيدينا، لكي يترك لهم أثراً مكتوباً عن التعاليم التي سبق أن وصلتهم شفوياً. ولم يكتفوا حتى تغلبوا على الرجل، وهكذا سنحت الفرصة لكتابة الإنجيل الذي يحمل اسم مرقس.*
*ويقولون إن بطرس حينما سمع ما قد عمل (مرقس) كما أعلن له الروح سُرَّ بغيرة الأشخاص الذين طلبوا منه ذلك وصادق على الكتابة لقراءتها في الكنائس ( يوسابيوس 2 ك 15 : 1و2 .)*

*وأيضاً " مرقس الذي تتبع بطرس بينما كان بطرس يكرز علناً بالإنجيل في روما في حضرة بعض قادة قيصر، وقد قدَّم شهادات كثيرة بالنسبة للمسيح، تقدَّم هؤلاء برجاء أن يكون لديهم ما يتذكرونه من هذه الشهادات التي قيلت إليهم، فكتب لهم الإنجيل المذكور حسب مرقس" (Adumbr. In 1 pet. V13 ) و قد أقر الاب متى المسكين بنفس الكلام فى كتابه"الانجيل بحسب القديس متى"ص34*

*العلامة أوريجانوس: " وثانياً هذا الذي حسب مرقس الذي عمل كما علَّمه بطرس الذي يعترف به كابن في الرسالة العامة بقوله: " تسلِّم عليكم التي في بابل المختارة معكم ومرقس ابني " (1بط 13:5)"(يوسابيوس: 5 : 15 : 5 . Commentaries On Matthew 6 : 25, 3.)*

*العلامة ترتليان: من شمالي أفريقيا (حوالي 207م): يتحدث عن سلطان الأناجيل الأربعة فيقول أن اثنين منها كتبهما رسولان، والاثنين الآخرين كتبهما رفيقان للرسل، "بما فيهما ما نشره مرقس، لأنه يمكن أن يعزى لبطرس الذي كان مرقس مترجماً له".*

* المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري: من قيصرية (حوالي 325م): "ومع أن بطرس لم يشرع- لفرط التواضع –في كتابة إنجيل، فأنه مع هذا قد ذاع منذ البداية أن مرقس- الذي كان قد أصبح من أتباعه الحميمين الملازمين له – قد سجل مذكرات بأحاديث بطرس عن أعمال يسوع"، و"في الحقيقة أن الذي يكتب هذا هو مرقس، ولكن بطرس هو الذي يشهد، لأن كل ما في مرقس أنما هي مذكرات أو تسجيلات لأقوال بطرس"(يوسابيوس ك 2 : 16و24)*

*أبيفانيوس أسقف سلاميس بقبرص (حوالي 350م): "وبعد متى مباشرة، إذ أصبح مرقس من تابعي القديس بطرس في روما، أوكلت إليه كتابة إنجيل، وإذ أكمل عمله، أرسله القديس بطرس إلى مصر"(Epiph.Panat. Ii, 6)*

*القديس جيروم: في الشرق والغرب (حوالي 350م ): " أن مرقس- تلميذ بطرس ومترجمه - كتب بناء على طلب الإخوة في رومية إنجيلاً مختصراً طبقا لما كان قد سمع بطرس يرويه. وعندما بلغ بطرس ذلك، وافق عليه وأمر أن يُقرأ في الكنائس"(Jerome Com. In. Matt)*

*كما ذكر أيضاً: " فقد كان عنده تيطس مترجماً، تماماً كما أن بطرس المبارك كان له مرقس مترجماً، والذي كتب إنجيله، فقد كان بطرس يروى ومرقس يسجل ". 
وفي مقدمة تفسيره لإنجيل متى: "والثاني هو مرقس، مترجم الرسول بطرس وأول أسقف لكنيسة الإسكندرية، الذي لم ير الرب يسوع بنفسه، ولكنه سجل بكل دقة – أكثر مما يترتب – أعماله التي سمع معلمه يكرز بها".* 

*هدف الانجيل و مكان تدوينه*

*كُتب الإنجيل بحسب شهادة الآباء في روما أو إيطاليا بصفة عامة وبناء على طلب الذين تسلموا الإنجيل الشفوى قبل انتقال القديس بطرس وقبل دمار أورشليم بفترة. وهو يقدم لنا الإنجيل في أقوى وأقدم صورة ويتشابه بدرجة كبيرة مع عظات القديس بطرس والقديس بولس المدونة في سفر أعمال الرسل. ويسجل فيه القديس مرقس الأعمال والمعجزات العظيمة التي عملها الرب يسوع المسيح، ويقدم صورة حية لحياته النشطة المتدفقة كابن الله ومخلص العالم. وقد ترك أعمال الرب يسوع تعلن عن شخصه الإلهي ولاهوته فسجل الكثير من معجزاته الخارقة مثل مشيه على الماء وتهدئته للعاصفة بكلمة الأمر الإلهي " فقام وأنتهر الريح وقال للبحر أسكت. أبكم. فسكنت الريح وصار هدوء عظيم "، مما جعل من في السفينة يقفوا في خوف وذهول شديد أمام شخصه الإلهي " فخافوا خوفاً عظيماً وقالوا بعضهم لبعض من هو هذا، فأن الريح أيضاً والبحر يطيعانه " (35:4-41)، ونازفة الدم التي شفيت بمجرد أن مست ثوبه (39:4-41)، وارتعاب الشياطين أمامه وسجودها له واعترافها بكونه ابن الله. فلما رأى يسوع من بعيد ركض وسجد له وصرخ بصوت عظيم وقال مالي ولك يا يسوع ابن الله العلى 000 أستحلفك بالله أن لا تعذبني. لأنه قال له أخرج من الإنسان أيها الروح النجس 000 فخرجت الأرواح النجسة " (6:5-13)، وإشباع خمسة آلاف رجل بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين (35:6-44)، وإشباع أربعة آلاف بسبع خبزات وقليل من صغار السمك (8 :1-10)، وكانت أكبر معجزاته هي قيامته من الأموات.
وكما قدم المسيح الإلهي صاحب الأعمال الخارقة، قدم أيضا المعلم الإلهي الذي لا مثيل له، الغازي الروحي الذي يخلب العقل الروماني المادي، قدم المسيح المعلم العظيم الذي بُهتت الجموع من تعاليمه ذات السلطان الإلهي والتي لا مثيل لها بن معلمي البشر. " فُبهتوا من تعليمه لأنه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة " (1 :22)، " وكثيرون إذ سمعوا بهتوا قائلين من أين لهذا هذه. وما هذه الحكمة التي أعطيت له حتى تجرى على يديه قوات مثل هذه " (6 :2).
ومما يدل أيضاً على إنه كتب للرومان خاصة وللأمم عامه هو عدم إشارته لنبوات العهد القديم إلا نادراً ولجوؤه إلى تفسير عادات اليهود، على عكس القديس متى الذي سجل عادات اليهود وتقاليدهم دون شرح أو إيضاح لأنه كان يكتب للمسيحيين من أصل يهودي. أما القديس مرقس فقد شرح وفسر عاداتهم في الأكل بأيدي مغسولة (7 :2-4)، وأوضح معنى اليوم الأول من الفطير بأنه اليوم الذي كانوا يذبحون فيه الفصح (14 :12)، وقدم تعريف لعادة إطلاق أسير في كل عيد (15 :6). كما فسر الكلمات الآرامية مثل " طليثا قومي ". الذي تفسيره يا صبيه قومي " (5 :14)، " وقال له أفثأ. أي انفتح " (7 :34)، " الوي الوي لما شبقتني _ الذي تفسيره إلهي إلهي لما تركتني " (15 :34)، " وجعل لهما أسم نوانرجس أي أبنى الرعد " (3 :17)، " موضع جمجمة " (15 :22). وشرح معنى كلمة " الصدوقيين الذين يقولون ليس قيامه " (12 :18). وعلى العكس من ذلك فلم يفسر الكلمات اللاتينية التي أستخدمها مثل كلمة " دينار- Dunarion"، و " قائد المئة - Kenturiwn" (15 :39)، و " جزيه- Ktnsos" (12 :24)، و " لجئون- Legiwn" (5 :9)، و "ريع - Kordantys" (12 :42)، و " دار الولاية – Praitwrion " (15 :16)، بل وفي بعض الأحيان ترجم كلمات يونانية إلى ما يقابلها في اللغة اللاتينية مثل " فلسين قيمتها ربع - Kordantys" (12 :42).*

*تم بنعمة المسيح بشارة مرقس و يأتى لاحقا بقية الاسفار*​


----------



## Fadie (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*انجيل يسوع المسيح بحسب البشير لوقا*​ 
*الكاتب وشهادة الأباء عنه*​ 
*أجمع أباء الكنيسة على أن كاتب الإنجيل الثالث هو القديس لوقا الذى تبع الرسل وتلميذ بولس الرسول. وقد أقتبس منه الأباء واستشهدوا بآياته منذ نهاية القرن الأول، واستخدموه بكثافة أكثر منذ بداية القرن الثانى. ولكن هؤلاء الأباء اقتبسوا واستشهدوا بآيات الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة باعتبارها "أقوال الرب" وكلمة الله الموحى بها، والتى استلموها أولاً شفاهة وحفظوها، ثم سلمت لهم مكتوبة بعد ذلك. ولذا فلم يهتموا بذكر مصدر الإنجيل أو السفر الذى اقتبسوا منه أو استشهدوا بآياته لأنها جميعاً تحتوى على "أقوال الرب" وأعماله. ولكن مع ظهور كتب أخرى فى أوساط الهراطقة دُعيت أناجيل ونُسبت لكتابها من الهراطقة أو لبعض الرسل، بدأ أباء الكنيسة يحددون الأناجيل القانونية الموحى بها ويميزونها عن الكتب الأبوكريفية الزائفة. وهكذا ظهرت قوائم بالكتب القانونية الموحى بها وأخذ أباء الكنيسة يدافعون فى كتاباتهم عن الأناجيل والأسفار التى كتبها الرسل بوحى الروح القدس وعن صحتها وقانونيتها. ومن ثم بدأ أباء الكنيسة منذ منتصف القرن الثانى يذكرون الأناجيل بأسماء جامعيها ومدونيها بالروح القدس من الرسل وكذلك بقيه أسفار العهد الجديد.*
*أما فيما يختص بالإنجيل للقديس لوقا فقد أقتبس منه وأستشهد به أباء الكنيسة وتلاميذ الرسل، كما اقتبس منه يوستينوس الشهيد كثيراً وذكر نزول قطرات العرق مثل الدم من السيد المسيح عندما كان يصلى فى بستان جثسيمانى، والتى لم تسجل إلا فى هذا الإنجيل فقط. وينسب العلامة الإنجليزى وستكوت 50 إشارة لتاريخ الإنجيل و70 حقيقة خاصة برواية القديس لوقا أدخلها يوستينوس فى حواره مع تريفوا.*
*كما أقتبس منه إنجيل بطرس الابوكريفى كثيراً، واستخدمت الرسالة الثانية المنسوبة لأكليمندس كثيراً من آياته، وضمه تاتيان فى كتابه الرباعى "الدياتسرون". فيقول أحد العلماء ويدعى بلامر "من الثابت إنه فى النصف الثانى من القرن الثانى، كان هذا الإنجيل معترفاً بصحته كسفر موحى به ومن المستحيل إثبات إنه لم يكن معترفاً به من قبل ذلك بكثير". وقال آخر ويدعى بولخر "يتفق القدماء بالإجماع على إن الكاتب هو لوقا تلميذ بولس الذى ذكره فى رسالته إلى فليمون".*
*ومنذ الربع الأول من القرن الثانى أستخدمه الهراطقة مثل باسيليدس(يو 31-33)الذى علم فى الإسكندرية حوالى (120م)، وسردوا Cerdo الذى عاش فى بداية القرن الثانى والذى يتكلم عنه ثيودوريت Theoret، ومارسيون (حوالى 140م) الذى أختار هذا الإنجيل فقط من الأناجيل الأربعة مع عشر من رسائل بولس الرسول كقانونه الوحيد، وترك صديقه هيراكليون تفسيراً لهذا الإنجيل مع إنجيل يوحنا ماتزال صفحات منه باقية وقد أشار إليه أكليمندس الأسكندرى.*​ 
*كما شهد لكتابه القديس لوقا لهذا الإنجيل الثالث كل الترجمات السريانية البشيتا واللاتينية القديمة واللاتينية الثانية التى تمت فى شمال أفريقيا فى عصر مبكر جداً، وكذلك الترجمة القبطية الصعيدية.*
*وأقتبس منه أيضا كتاب "البطاركة الأثنى عشر" المكتوب فيما بين سنه 100 و 120م. وقد أقتبس منه 22 كلمة نادرة منها 19 كلمة نادرة لم يستخدمها أى كاتب معاصر آخر، كما أقتبس 24 كلمة من سفر الأعمال منها 20 كلمة لم توجد فى أى سف آخر من أسفار العهد الجديد سوى أعمال الرسل فقط.*
*وجاء فى الوثيقة الموراتورية (170م) "كتاب الإنجيل الثالث، الذى بحسب لوقا، هذا الطبيب لوقا، أخذه بولس معه بعد صعود المسيح كخبير فى الطريق (التعليم)، دونه بأسمه حسب فكره. مع أنه لم يرى الرب فى الجسد، ولأنه كان قادراً على التحقق منه، فقد بدأ يروى القصة من ميلاد يوحنا".*
*وجاء فى الكتاب المسمى "مقدمه ضد المارسيونيين- Anti Marcionite Prologue". الذى أشتهر فى الكنيسة الرومانية، ويرجع إلى النصف الثانى من القرن الثانى "لوقا سورى انطاكى، سورى السلالة، طبيب المهنة، أصبح تلميذاً للرسل، وتبع بولس الرسول أخيراً حتى استشهاده (بولس)، وخدم الرب بإصرار، لم يتزوج، ولم يكن له ولد، أمتلئ بالروح القدس، ومات فى الرابعة والثمانين من العمر فى بيوثية. فبعد أن كُتب الإنجيل الذى لمتى فى اليهودية والإنجيل الذى لمرقس فى إيطاليا، قاده الروح القدس لكتابه إنجيله هو فى إقليم اخائية، ويذكر فى مقدمته أن كتابات أخرى قد دونت قبله، لكن تراءى له ضرورة تدوين سيره كاملة وشاملة للمؤمنين من أصل يونانى"*
*وقال إيريناؤس أسقف ليون "ودون لوقا –الذى كان ملازماً لبولس- فى كتاب الإنجيل الذى أعلنه بولس"*
*وقال ترتليانوس فى شمال أفريقيا اعتادت الكنائس الرسولية أن تقرأ الإنجيل بحسب لوقا، ولأن لوقا هو تلميذ بولس وصاحب الإنجيل الذى أعتمده مارسيون دون سواه*
*وقال أكليمندس الأسكندرى، إن المسيح وُلد فى عهد أغسطس قيصر "كما هو مكتوب فى الإنجيل الذى بحسب لوقا"*
*وقال العلامة اوريجانوس "والثالث كتبه لوقا، وهو الإنجيل الذى أقره بولس، وكُتب من أجل المنتصرين من الأمم"*
*وقال يوسايبوس القيصرى "أما لوقا الذى كان من أبوين أنطاكيين، والذى كان يمتهن الطب، والذى كان صديقاً حميماً لبولس ومعروفاً عند سائر الرسل، فقد ترك لنا فى سفرين قانونيين براهين على موهبة الشفاء الروحى التى تعلمها منهم. أما أحد هذين السفرين فهو الإنجيل الذى يشهد بأنه كتبه كما سلمه الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخداماً للكلمة. والذين قد تتبعهم من الأول بتدقيق. وأما السفر الثانى فهو أعمال الرسل الذى كتبه لا بناء على رواية الآخرين بل بناء على ما رآه هو بنفسه. ويقال أن بولس كلما قال "بحسب إنجيلى"*
*إنما كان يشير إلى هذا الإنجيل الذى بحسب لوقا كأنه يتحدث عن إنجيله هو*​

*القديس لوقا*​ 
*يُذكر القديس لوقا فى رسائل القديس بولس الرسول بالطبيب الحبيب "يسلم عليكم لوقا الطبيب الحبيب"والعامل معه "مرقس وارسترخس وديماس ولوقا العاملون معى" كما يذكره كالصديق الوفى الذى ظل معه وحده بعد أن تركه الآخرين "لوقا وحده معى"ويتكلم القديس لوقا عن نفسه فى بداية الإنجيل وبداية سعر الأعمال كالكاتب لكليهما بضمير "أنا" "رأيت أنا أيضاً"ثم يتكلم عن نفسه بعد ذلك فى سفر الأعمال بضمير المتكلم الجمع "نحن"، "نا" عندما نقابله للمرة الأولى كرفيق للقديس بولس من تراوس بعد أن ظهرت لبولس "رؤيا فى الليل رجل مكدونى قائم بطلب إليه ويقول أعبر إلى مكدونية وأعنا. فلما رأى الرؤيا للوقت طلبنا أن نخرج إلى مكدونية متحققين إن الرب قد دعانا لنبشرهم" ويستمر بعد ذلك فى استخدام ضمير المتكلم الجمع "فأقلعنا… وتوجهنا.. فأقمنا… خرجنا… فجلسنا وكنا نكلم… وبينما كنا ذاهبين… أستقبلنا… بولس وإيانا"*
*وقد أصطحب القديس بولس إلى فيلبى. ويبدو أنه ظل هناك بعد رحيل القديس بولس وسيلا إلى كورنثوس (سنه 51م) لرعاية الكنيسة الناشئة، حيث يستبدل فجأة ضمير المتكلم "نحن" إلى "هم"وبعد سبع سنوات أخرى (سنه 58م) ينضم للقديس بولس ثانيه عندما مر بفيلبى فى رحلته الأخيرة إلى أورشليم وتوقف لمده أسبوع فى تراوس فمن تلك اللحظة يعاود القديس لوقا استخدام الضمير "نحن" و "وأما نحن فسافرنا… ووافيناهم… صرفنا""وأما نحن فسبقنا إلى السفينة وأقلعنا… إلخ"*
*ويستمر فى استخدام ضمير المتكلم الجمع هكذا حتى وصول القديس بولس ومن معه إلى روما وإقامته وحده مع حارسه" ولما أتينا إلى رومية … وأما بولس فأذن له أن يقيم وحده مع العسكرى الذى كان يحرسه"*​ 
*وكان مع القديس بولس أو كان قريباً منه فى رحلته إلى روما التى وصفها وصفاً دقيقاً وكان معه مدة سنتين فى قيصرية وظل معه إلى نهاية سجنه الأول فى روما (سنة 63م). وكانت أخر إشارة لوجوده مع القديس بولس هى عندما تحدث عن استشهاده "لوقا وحده معى"*​ 
*وقال بعض الآباء إنه من إنطاكية بسوريا ومما يبرهن على ذلك هو إشاراته الكثيرة إلى إنطاكية فى سفر الأعمال، فقد وضعها فى مكانة خاصة، فكانت نقطة البدء فى رحلات القديس بولس، وفيها دعى التلاميذ مسيحيين أولاً "ودعى التلاميذ مسيحيين فى إنطاكية أولاً " ومن الشمامسة السبعة يذكر أن أحدهم من إنطاكية "نيقولاوس دخيلاً إنطاكياً " دون أن يذكر قومية الستة الآخرين. وقدم فى السفر معلومات كثيرة عن الكنيسة فى إنطاكية*​ 
*خصائص الانجيل و أسلوبه*​ 
*وصف بولس الرسول القديس لوقا بـ "الطبيب الحبيب"، وكان القديس لوقا، كما جاء عنه فى كتابات الآباء، وكما يبدو لنا من أسلوبه فى التدوين والكتابة سواء فى الإنجيل أو فى سفر الأعمال، شخصية متعددة الجوانب والمواهب، فقد كان طبيباً وأديباً وشاعراً وفناناً واسع الفكر، ورحالة غير محترف ولكن معتاد على الرحلات البحرية وله خبرة واسعة بها، إلى جانب كونه تلميذاً للرسل ومسيحياً يونانياً وكارزاً عملاقاً، دون الإنجيل وسفر الأعمال بالروح القدس. وكان ذو ثقة عالية ومؤرخاً دقيقاً يرى الدارسين أنه احسن كاتب يونانى بين الإنجيليين الأربعة، ويقول رينان عن إنجيله هذا "أنه أروع كتاب فى العالم"، وقد استخدم مفردات كثيرة، فهو غنى بالمفردات وإيقاعى فى تركيبه، وكمؤرخ فهو حريص جداً ودقيق إلى أبعد حد. ويبدأ الإنجيل بمقدمة مؤرخ، وهى، كما يرى العلماء، أبلغ قطعة فى العهد الجديد، وعندما يبدأ فى رواية أحداث ميلاد يوحنا المعمدان والسيد المسيح فى الإصحاحين الأول والثانى، يبدو اللون العبرى والصبغة العبرية واضح جداً أكثر من بقية أجزاء الإنجيل، فهو يسجل أناشيد زكريا والعذراء القديسة مريم وأليصابات وسمعان الشيخ، والتى يترجمها من العبرية والآرامية، وكذلك نشيد الملائكة كآخر المزامير العبرية وأول الترانيم المسيحية، فهذا الجزء من الإنجيل عبرى يونانى وبقية الإنجيل يونانى خالص.*
*كما تميز الإنجيل الثالث، هذا، بمفردات كثيرة عن الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى إذ يتميز وحده بـ 180 تعبير فى حين يتميز الإنجيل للقديس متى بحوالى 70 والإنجيل للقديس مرقس بـ 44 والإنجيل للقديس يوحنا بـ 50 تعبير. وكطبيب فقد استخدم عبارات واصطلاحات طبية كثيرة مثل "المفلوج، جراح، ضمد، صب زيتاً وخمراً، مضروباً بالقروح، الجذع، يغشى من الخوف" وأهتم بمعجزات شفاء المرضى، ويتحدث عن الأمراض بدقة، واتفق فى وصفه للأمراض مع كُتاب الطب القديم مثل جالينوس، فوصف حمة حماة بطرس بأنها "حمة شديدة" " والروح الذى كان على الأبن الوحيد لأبيه "فيصرعه" والمرأة التى كانت بها روح ضعف "كانت منحنية" وهو وحده إلى سجل قول المسيح "على كل حال تقولون لى هذا المثل أيها الطبيب أشف نفسك" ،ولأنه طبيب فقد تكلم عن الأطباء بلهجة مخففة عن لهجة القديس مرقس فى نفس الحديث، فيقول "وامرأة بنزف الدم منذ اثنتى عشرة سنة وقد أنفقت كل معيشتها على الأطباء ولم تقدر أن تشفى من أحد" ويقول القديس مرقس "… وقد تألمت كثيراً من أطباء كثيرين وأنفقت كل ما عندها ولم تنتفع شيئاً بل صارت إلى حالة أردأ.*

*وقد كتب القديس لوقا الإنجيل الثالث للمسيحيين من الأمم، وبصفة خاصة اليونانيين، كما كتب القديس متى لليهود والقديس مرقس للرومان والقديس يوحنا للمتقدمين فى الإيمان من يهود ورومان ويونانيين ومن كل الأمم. ومن ثم فقد شرح القديس لوقا مواقع المدن الفلسطينية وأسمائها "مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة" "كفر ناحوم مدينة من الجليل" وكذلك المسافات بين البلاد "قرية بعيدة عن أورشليم ستين غلوة اسمها عمواس"*


*مصادر الانجيل و تاريخ تدوينه*


*ويبدأ القديس لوقا الإنجيل الثالث بالمقدمة التالية "إذ كان كثيرون قد أخذوا يدونون قصة تلك الأحداث التى جرت يقيناً بيننا. كما تسلمناها من أولئك الذين رأوا بأعينهم وكانوا خداماً للكلمة. رأيت أنا أيضا إذ قد تتبعت كل شئ منذ الابتداء بتدقيق، أن أكتبها لك بحسب ترتيبها أيها العزيز ثيئوفيلوس. حتى تتحقق من صحة تلك الأمور التى تعلمتها*

*ومن هذه المقدمة نعرف الحقائق التالية :*
*إنه كان هناك كثيرون قد سبقوا القديس لوقا فى تدوين رواية التسليم الرسولى كما سلمه تلاميذ المسيح ورسله شهود العيان.*
*وهذه الأحداث التى جرت كانت معاصرة للقديس لوقا وكانت معروفة لديه معرفة يقينية "التى جرت يقيناً بيننا"، وقد تسلمها من الرسل شهود العيان الذى تبعهم وتتلمذ على يديهم وكرز معهم.*
*وقد قام هو أيضاً بتدوين ما عمله وعلمه السيد المسيح متتبعاً كل شئ من الأول بتدقيق وسجل كل شئ ودونه بحسب ترتيبه الصحيح وبكل دقة المؤرخ المدقق وروحه.*
*فقد تبع القديس لوقا تلاميذ المسيح ورسله شهود العيان واستلم منهم الإنجيل شفاهة وأجزاء منه مدونة، حيث زار الكنائس الرسولية الرئيسية فيما بين أورشليم وإنطاكية وروما، وكرز مع مؤسسيها وقادتها من الرسل وخدم معهم وتعامل معهم مباشرة. فقد تقابل مع القديسين بطرس وبرنابا ومرقس فى إنطاكية، كما تقابل مع القديس مرقس أنها فى روما، وفى أورشليم تقابل مع يعقوب أخى الرب وكثيراً من الرسل والشيوخ الذين كان الكثيرون منهم ما يزالون أحياء*

*وكان فى إمكانه أن يقابل العذراء القديسة مريم هناك أيضا، وذلك فى رحلة القديس بولس الأخيرة، كما قابل فيلبس المبشر وبناته ومن كان معهم من الرسل فى قيصرية وقضى سنتين مع القديس بولس فيها وكان أمامه خلال سنوات سجن القديس بولس الأربع فى قيصرية وروما وقت كافى ليقوم بعملية جمع شاملة للتسليم الرسولى الشفوى والمكتوب والذى استلمه من الرسل شهود العيان مباشرة، وليقوم أيضا بدراسة واسعة وبحث دقيق للاستلام والحصول على المعرفة والمعلومات والنصوص والآيات سواء المكتوبة أو المحفوظة شفوياً. وكان أمامه كم كبير من الأقوال والأعمال التى تسلمها من الرسل شهود العيان ومن العذراء القديسة مريم والتى تسلم منها روايات وأحداث الفصلين الأولين، خاصة أحداث الحبل بالمسيح وميلاده وطفولته وصبوته، ويشير هو نفسه إلى ذلك بقوله "وأما مريم فكانت تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكرة به فى قلبها وكانت أمامه تحفظ جميع هذه الأمور فى قلبها ويحتمل إنه قابلها فيما بين سنة 57 وسنة 59 م (أو 58-60).*

*وكان عليه أن يختار بإرشاد الروح القدس وينتقى بدقة مما تسلمه سواء شفاهة أو مكتوب، ويقوم بتدوين الإنجيل وكتابته على التوالى وبحسب الترتيب الدقيق والصحيح للأحداث وهو مسوق من الروح القدس الذى قاده وعلمه وأرشده وذكر أثناء التدوين والكتابة وساعده على اختيار الأقوال والأعمال بحسب الهدف الذى كان يكتب الإنجيل لأجله وبحسب غاية الروح القدس نفسه وتوجيهه وإرادته، وحفظه من الخطأ والزلل وعصمه.*
*وقد كُتب الإنجيل للقديس لوقا فيما بين سنة 58 و 63 م قبل انتهاء سجن بولس فى روما، وقد كتبه قبل كتابة سفره الثانى، سفر أعمال الرسل قبل إلى يتقرر مصير بولس الرسول حيث ينتهى السفر والقديس بولس أسير فى روما.*

*المراجع*

*Refut. Her. 7:2,25,26.*

*Strom. 4:9,73.*

*Anci. Chr. Gos. P.335.*

*Ag. Haer. B.3 Ch. 1:1 and 3 Ch 14:1.*

*Ag. Mar. 4,5.*



*يوسايبوس ك6 ف6:25,.*


*عن كتاب الانجيل كيف كتب و كيف وصل الينا للقس عبد المسيح بسيط بتصرف*


*تم بنعمة المسيح انجيل لوقا و تأتى باقية الاسفار تباعا و أى مشاركة قبل الأنتهاء من جميع الاسفار سوف تحذف!*​


----------



## Fadie (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*أنجيل يسوع المسيح بحسب البشير يوحنا*

*مقدمة*​​​*بعد أن دُونت الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى قبل سنة 70م، دون القديس يوحنا تلميذ الرب والرسول الذيكان أحد التلاميذ الثلاثة المقربين من الرب، بل والتلميذ الذي كان الرب يحبه والذي اتكأ على صدره وقت العشاء، والذيسلمه الرب يسوع المسيح والدته وهو على الصليب ليرعاها كأمه. وقد دون الإنجيل في نهاية القرن الأول الميلادي حيث كان التلميذ الوحيد الباقي من تلاميذ الرب على قيد الحياة، فقد سبق أن وعده الرب بالعمر الطويل (يو21:23). وكان القديس يوحنا بطبيعته مؤهلاً من الروح القدس ليحفظ أعمق كلمات الرب يسوع المسيح اللاهوتية والروحية، وقد دون الإنجيل كما قال في نهايته "وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ" (يو20:31). ولأنه دون هذا الإنجيل بهدف تأكيد الإيمان بأن يسوع هو "الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ "، كما دونه بعد انتشار الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى بسنوات، لذا فقد تجنب ذكر أكثر ما دُون فيها وركز على تدوين أعمال الرب وأقواله التي تمت في قانا الجليل واليهودية والسامرة وبيت عنيا وحواراته مع رؤساء اليهود في أورشليم والهيكل وخطابه الوداعي الطويل بعد العشاء وصلاته الأخيرة قبل القبض عليه، كما دون شهادة يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح كحمل الله الذييرفع خطية العالم وكونه ابن الله النازل من السماء. وقد بدأ القديس يوحنا هذا الإنجيل بمقدمة لاهوتية تبرهن كون المسيح "كلمة الله" الأزلي والخالق الذي نزل في ملء الزمان و"وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ (اتخذ) جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً" (يو1:14). وقد ركز على تسجيل أقوال المسيح التي تعلن إنه "كلمة الله" و"ابن الله" و"نور العالم" و"مخلص العالم" (يو12:47) و"الواحد مع الآب" (يو10:30) في الجوهر والإرادة والعمل، و"الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو14:6) و"حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ" (يو1 :29و36) و"الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ" (يو10 :11و14)، و"الملك السمائي " (يو18:36)، و"النازل من فوق" (يو8:23)، و"ماء الحياة" (رؤ21 :6؛4 :13)، و"خبز الحياة" (يو6 :35و48)، و"شافي الأمراض الميئوس من شفائها" (يو5 :5-9)، و"خالق العينين للأعمى" (يو9 :32)، و"محيي الميت الذيتعفن جسده" (يو11 :43)، وكلى القدرة الذيلا يستحيلعليه شئ "مهما عمل ذاك (الله الآب) فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك" (يو5:19)، وكلى المعرفة الذيلا يخفي عليه شئ (يو21 :17)، ومرسل الروح القدس (يو16 :7)، والموجود في كل مكان، في السماء وعلى الأرض في آن واحد(يو3 :13)، 000 الخ. ومن ثم فقد وصفه بعض آباء الكنيسة مثل إكليمندس الإسكندري "بالإنجيل الروحي"، فهو "قدس أقداس" الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعةبل والعهد الجديد.
وكما ركز القديس يوحنا على لاهوت المسيح فقد ركز أنها على ناسوته وإنسانيته وسجل أقوال كثيرة للرب عن تعبه وآلامه وجوعه وعطشه وأكله وشربه وكماله الجسماني كإنسان مكون من لحم ودم وعظام، وكماله الإنساني كإنسان مكون من جسد ونفس وروح. فقد سجل القديس يوحنا أقوال الرب وأعماله التي تبرهن على أنه ابن الله وكلمة الله الذاتي الذي نزل من السماء وحل بين البشر في صورة إنسان بعد أن اتخذ جسداً "والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا"، ومن ثم فقد قدم المسيح الإله والإنسان، الإله المتجسد، الذيكان هو ابن الله وكلمة الله وابن الإنسان وآدم الثاني، كلمة الله الذيصار جسداً وابن الإنسان الآتي على سحاب السماء وديان البشرية.
وقد دون القديس يوحنا الإنجيل الرابع وكتبه بالروح القدس، والقديس يوحنا هو الوحيد من الإنجيليين الأربعة الذيذكر ودون أقوال الرب يسوع المسيح عن إرساله للروح القدس من الآب، ضمن خطابه الوداعي الطويل بعد العشاء الأخير وأوضح فيه عمل الروح القدس في التلاميذ والرسل أثناء شهادتهم للمسيح ودوره معهم: "يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يو14 :26)، "فهو يشهد لي" (يو15 :26)، "فهو يرشدكم إلي جميع الحق 000 ويخبركم بأمور آتية ذاك يمجدني لأن يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم" (يو16 :13). وهذا ما عمله الروح القدس تماماً مع القديس يوحنا أثناء كرازته وعند تدوينه للإنجيل، فقد علمه ما لم يكن يعلمه وذكره بما قاله وعمله الرب وشهد للرب يسوع المسيح ومجده. كان الروح القدس هو ضامن الحق للصورة الإلهية في الإنجيل الرابع وفي كل العهد الجديد، هذه الصورة التي لا يمكن لفنان مهما كان إيداعه في فنه أن يرسمها بدون وحي إلهي وعمل الروح القدس، وقد أصبح الإنجيل الرابع وكل العهد الجديد، كما يقول المؤرخ الكنسي فيليب شاف لغز في تاريخ الأدب وغير قابل للحل العقلي.*

*مدخل قبل دراسة الادلة الداخلية و الخارجية*

*1 – أن القديس يوحنا وبقية الإنجيليين الأربعة لم يؤلفوا الإنجيل من خيالهم إنما سجلوا، دونوا، جمعوا بالروح القدس، ما سبق أن عمله وعلمه الرب يسوع المسيح كقول القدس لوقا بالروح " جَمِيعِ مَا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَفْعَلُهُ وَيُعَلِّمُ بِهِإِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ " (أع1:1و2). وكما قال القديس يوحنا في رسالته الأولى " اَلَّذِي كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ، الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ بِعُيُونِنَا، الَّذِي شَاهَدْنَاهُ، وَلَمَسَتْهُ أَيْدِينَا، مِنْ جِهَةِ كَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.فَإِنَّ الْحَيَاةَ أُظْهِرَتْ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَ الآبِ وَأُظْهِرَتْ لَنَا " (1يو1:1و2). وما قاله القديس بطرس في رسالته الثانية " لأَنَّنَا لَمْ نَتْبَعْ خُرَافَاتٍ مُصَنَّعَةً إِذْ عَرَّفْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَمَجِيئِهِ، بَلْ قَدْ كُنَّا مُعَايِنِينَ عَظَمَتَهُ " (2بط1:16). 
2 – أن ما عمله وعلمه الرب يسوع المسيح لم يحدث في السر ولا أمام عدد قليل من الناس، بل أما مئات الألوف من البشر من اليهود وغيرهم، وقد قال السيد نفسه له المجد لرئيس الكهنة وهو يحاكمه " أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ علاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِماً. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ " (يو18:20).
كما قال القديس بطرس وهو يعظ أمام عشرات الألوف من اليهود، وبعد قيامة المسيح له المجد من الأموات بأقل من شهرين " أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِسْرَائِيلِيُّونَ اسْمَعُوا هَذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ: يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ رَجُلٌ قَدْ تَبَرْهَنَ لَكُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ بِقُوَّاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ وَآيَاتٍ صَنَعَهَا اللهُ بِيَدِهِ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ كَمَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تَعْلَمُونَ " (أع2:22). 
وعندما وقف القديس بولس الرسول يحاكم أمام الملك هيرودس أغريباس قال له " لأَنَّهُ مِنْ جِهَةِ هَذِهِ الْأُمُورِ عَالِمٌ الْمَلِكُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُهُ جِهَاراً إِذْ أَنَا لَسْتُ أُصَدِّقُ أَنْ يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ لأَنَّ هَذَا لَمْ يُفْعَلْ فِي زَاوِيَةٍ" (أع26:26).
وما قاله الرب يسوع والقديسين بطرس وبولس يؤكد على حقيقة هامة نريد أن نؤكد عليهاوهي أن نقّاد الكتاب المقدسوالعقائد المسيحية، لأسباب خاصة بفكرهم وعقائدهم، يتكلمون عن أسفار الكتاب وعقائده وكأنها خرجت من زاوية مغمورة في مكان مغمور وفي زمن شبه مجهول !!!!! ويتجاهلون حقيقة أن أحداث الإنجيل تمت وسط عشرات الآلاف بل وملايين البشر، وعلي سبيل المثال فقد جاء في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا " وفي أثناء ذلك إذ اجتمع ربوات الشعب حتى كان بعضهم يدوس بعضا " (لو1:12)، والربوة في العبرية واليونانية تعني أما عشرة آلاف أو عدد كثير، وأن أعمال الرسل تلاميذ المسيح وكرازتهم كانت تتم أما عشرت الآلاف، وعلى سبيل المثال فقد آمن بعد أول عظة للقديس بطرس حوالي ثلاثة آلاف نفس من عشرات الألوف التي حضرت هذه العظة. وكانت أعمالهم ومعجزاتهم وعظاتهم مشهورة لدرجة هزت معها أركان الإمبراطورية الرومانية لا بالسيف ولكن بالكلمة والمعجزة وتقديم المسيحيين لأنفسهم للشهادة للمسيح والاستشهاد على اسمه.
كما كان الإنجيل الشفوي منتشراً في كل الأوساط التي آمنت بالمسيح، سواء في فلسطين أو سوريا أو روما أو الإسكندرية أو أثينا وبقية الإمبراطورية الرومانية، ولما كتب الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة كتب لهؤلاء المؤمنين ونسخوا منه نسخ لكنائسهم ولأنفسهم وأنتشر من خلالهم إلى جميع الجماعات المسيحية في كل دول حوض البحر المتوسط. أي قبلت الكنيسة الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة فور تدوينه واستخدمه الرسل في كرازتهم كالإنجيل المكتوب، وكان يقرأ في الكنائس واجتماعات العبادة، في الكنائس التي كتبت فيها ولها أولاً، مع أسفار العهد القديم بالتساوي، خاصة في أيام الأحد، يقول القديس يوستينوس الشهيد في بداية القرن الثاني: " وفى يوم الأحد يجتمع كل الذين يعيشون في المدن أو في الريف معاً في مكان واحدوتقرأ مذكرات الرسل (الأناجيل) أو كتابات الأنبياء بحسب ما يسمح الوقت "**(1)**. أي لم يظهر فجأة ولم يكتبه مجهولين، بل كتب في الكنيسة وخرج منها.
3 – كما كان لتلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح ورسله خلفاء وتلاميذ كثيرون في كل مكان بشروا فيه، أسمتهم الكنيسة بالآباء الرسوليين، ومن هؤلاء من كان تلميذاً للقديس بطرس وغيره من الرسل مثل أغناطيوس أسقف إنطاكية وبوليكاربوس أسقف سميرنا بآسيا الصغرى والذي كان تلميذا للقديس يوحنا الرسول تلميذ المسيح. هؤلاء ورفاقهم الذين لم يتركوا لنا كتابات خاصة بهم، استلموا منهم الإنجيل الشفوي قبل أن يكتب، مع بقية المؤمنين، ثم الإنجيل المكتوب، ثم سلموه بدورهم لخلفائهم هم أيضا، مع بقية الجماعة والكنيسة المسيحية، وهؤلاء سلموه بدورهم لمن بعدهم حتى جاءت المجامع الكنسية سواء المحلية والتي بدأت في نهاية القرن الثاني الميلادي، أو المسكونية التي بدأت بمجمع نيقية سنة 1325م.
4 - وقد كتب دون الإنجيل الشفوي الذي بشر به التلاميذ والرسل بناء على طلب هؤلاء، يقول أكليمندس الإسكندري: "لما كرز بطرس بالكلمة جهاراً في روما. وأعلن الإنجيل بالروح طلب كثيرون من الحاضرين إلى مرقس أن يدون أقواله لأنه لازمه وقتاً طويلاً وكان يتذكرها. وبعد أن دون الإنجيل سلمه لمن طلبوه". وهنا دون الإنجيل بناء على طلب الذين كرز بينهم مع القديس بطرس في روما. وتقول الوثيقة الموراتورية " الإنجيل الرابع هو بواسطة يوحنا أحد التلاميذ, إذ عندما توسل إليه زملاؤه (التلاميذ) والأساقفة في ذلك قال: صوموا معي ثلاثة أيام ونحن نتفاوض مع بعضنا بكل ما يوحي الله به إلينا. ففي هذه الليلة عينها أعلن لأندراوس أحد الرسل أن يوحنا عليه أن يكتب كل شيء تحت اسمه والكل يصدق على ذلك ". وهن كتب الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا بطلب وتحت مرأى تلاميذه الذين توسلوا إليه ليدونه بالروح القدس.
5 – ونظراً لأن الإنجيل هنا دون بناء على طلب الشيوخ أو رفقاء الرسل وتلاميذهم والكثيرون من الذين استمعوا للإنجيل وحفظوه منهم، فقد تسلموه هم منهم وكانوا هم أول شهوده وأول الحافظين له، ولم يكن يعنيهم من قريب أو بعيد أن ينسبوا الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا أو لغيره لسبب بسيط وهو أنه لم يكن من تأليف يوحنا ولا هو سيرة يوحنا الذاتية بل هو كلمة الله المختصة بالرب يسوع المسيح "وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ " (يو20:31). وأن كان هؤلاء الذين طلبوا من القديس يوحنا أن يدون الإنجيل بالروح القدس شهدوا له بما جاء في نهاية الإنجيل " هَذَا هُوَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ بِهَذَا وَكَتَبَ هَذَا. وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ حَقٌّ " (يو21:24). 
6 – ومن هنا لم يهتم أحد في السنوات الأخيرة من القرن الأول وبداية القرن الثاني بنسب أي إنجيل إلى كاتبه مطلقاً لسبب بسيط وهو أن كل إنجيل كان معروفا في الدائرة التي كتب فيها أولا والدوائر التي وصل إليها عن طريقها أنه إنجيل المسيح كما بدأ القديس مرقس الإنجيل الذي دونه بالقول " بَدْءُ إِنْجِيلِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ " (مر1:1)، وبدأ القديس يدون الأمور التي سلمها شهود العيان وكانت معروفة للجميع بشكل مؤكد " الأُمُورِ الْمُتَيَقَّنَةِ عِنْدَنَاكَمَا سَلَّمَهَا إِلَيْنَا الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ مُعَايِنِينَ وَخُدَّاماً لِلْكَلِمَةِ"(لو1:1و2)، وبدأ القديس متى بـ " كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ " (مت1:1). وكانوا يعرفون جامعه ومدونه بالروح القدس لأنهم تسلموه منه مباشرة. وبدأ القديس يوحنا بتجسد الكلمة وأنتهي بحتمية الإيمان بكونه ابن الله. أي أنهم دونوا كلمة الله الخاصة بالمسيح، إنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله والمتجسد من نسل إبراهيم. لذا يهتم الذين حملوا الإنجيل بتسجيل أو التأكيد على أسماء الإنجيليين الذين دونوا الإنجيل، لأنها كانت معروفة لهم وعند معاصريهم، وإنما اهتموا بشخص المسيح محور وجوهر الإنجيل.
7 – ولما ظهرت الهرطقة الغنوسية الدوستية وبدأ اتباعها يكتبون الكتب الخاصة بأفكارهم وعقائدهم وينسبوها لتلاميذ المسيح بصورة مكشوفة لا تتفق وفكر الكنيسة، بل وراح كل كتاب من هذه الكتب أما ينسب نفسه لأحد التلاميذ أو يزعم أن المسيح خصه هذا التلميذ المنسوب له الكتاب المنحول بأسرار لم يخص بها غيره من التلاميذ وطلب منه أن يدونها بع ذلك في كتاب!! ومن هنا اضطرت الكنيسة بداية منتصف القرن الثاني الميلادي أن تعلن أنه لا يوجد سوى الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة التي جمعها ودونها بالروح القدس الإنجيليون الأربعة متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا كما قال القديس إريناؤس " وأكد على وجود الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة وانتشاره في كل مكان حتى الهراطقة " الأرض التي تقف عليها هذه الأناجيل أرض صلبة حتى أن الهراطقة أنفسهم يشهدون لها ويبدأون من هذه الوثائق وكل منهم يسعى لتأييد عقيدته الخاصة منها" (Haer. 3:11,8)*
*وقدم لنا إيمان جيله بوحدة الإنجيل ووجوده في أربعة أوجه أو زوايا أو مداخل " ليس من الممكن أن تكون الأناجيل أكثر أو أقل مما هي عليه لأنه حيث يوجد أربعة أركان Zones في العالم الذي نعيش فيه أو أربعة أرواح (رياح) جامعة حيث انتشرت الكنيسة في كل أنحاء العالم وأن "عامود وقاعدة " الكنيسة هو الإنجيل وروح الحياة، فمن اللائق أن يكون لها أربعة أعمدة تنفس الخلود وتحي البشر من جديد، وذلك يوضح أن الكلمة صانع الكل، الجالس على الشاروبيم والذي يحتوى كل شئ والذي ظهر للبشر أعطانا الإنجيل في أربعة أوجه ولكنها مرتبطة بروح واحد (Ibid 3:11,8)*

*البرهان الخارجى على ان كاتب الانجيل هو القديس يوحنا*

*كانت مدرسة توبنجن الألمانية وتبعها الكثير من النقاد قد قالت أن الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا لم يكتب قبل سنة 150م ولكن الدراسات الحديثة أثبتت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن الإنجيل قد كتب قبل سنة 100م!! وقد تأكد ذلك من الانتشار الواسع واستخدام آباء الكنيسة له منذ نهاية القرن الأول وبداية القرن الثاني وكذلك انتشاره في أوساط الهراطقة واستخدام أعداء المسيحية والوثنيين له، وكذلك ترجمته إلي أقدم الترجمات (السريانية واللاتينية والقبطية) ووجوده في أقدم المخطوطات القديمة، بل أن أقدم مخطوطة له ترجع لما بين 117 و135م.
*
*أولاً: الآباء الرسوليين*​*​**كان مضمون وجوهر الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا في فكر هؤلاء الآباء وعقولهم، وعلي الرغم من انهم لم يقتبسوا من آياته مباشرة إلا أنهم استخدموا جوهرها ومضمونها مما يدل علي وجود الإنجيل نفسه في أيديهم وفي محيطهم ووسطهم. ولكن يطالبنا البعض ويقول "هل قال هؤلاء الآباء مباشرة أن يوحنا هو كاتب إنجيل يوحنا؟".ونقول لهم ما قلناه وأكدناه أعلاه أن هؤلاء نقلوا واستخدموا كلام الرب يسوع المسيح سواء الذي تسلموه شفوياً أو مكتوباً ولم يكونوا في حاجة لذكر من هو الكاتب لأن الكاتب لم يكن هو هدفهم أو محور رسالتهم إنما المسيح، أقواله وأعماله، كان هو محور الرسالة. *​*​
 إكليمندس الروماني (95م):​*
*والذينجد في رسالته إلي كورنثوس أربعة نصوص متأثرة بصورة واضحة بآيات الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا:
U "يتمجد اسم الرب الحقيقي الوحيد" (1:43) مع (يو28:12) "أيها الآب مجد أسمك" (يو3:17) "أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك".
U "من كان له حب في المسيح فليحفظ وصايا المسيح" (1:49) مع (يو15:14) "إن كنتم تحبوننيفاحفظوا وصاياي".
U" يسوع أعطى من جسده من أجل أجسادنا" (6:49) مع (يو51:16) "والخبز الذيأنا أعطى هو جسدي الذيأبذله من أجل حياة العالم".
U "طهرنا بتطهير حقك" (2:60) مع (يو17:17) "قدسهم في حقك".*​* أغناطيوس الأنطاكي:*​*
تلميذ بطرس الرسول وقد استخدم جوهر آيات القديس يوحنا ونفس لغته؛
U يقول في رسالته إلي مجنيسيا (1:7) "وكما كان الرب متحداً مع الآب ولم يفعل شيئاً بدونه سواء بذاته أو من خلال الرسل، كذلك أنتم لا تفعلوا شيئاً بدون الأسقف والقسوس" مع (يو19:5) "لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل من نفسه شيئاً إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل" (يو28:8) "ولست أفعل شيئاً من نفسي بل أتكلم بهذا كما علمني أبي".
Uويقول في رسالته إلي روما "رئيس هذا العالم يريد أن يخطفني 000 لا يوجد في نار الحب للأشياء المادية ولكن فقط ماء حي 000 أريد خبز الله الذيهو جسد يسوع المسيح". وهذه التعبيرات "رئيس هذا العالم"، "ماء حي"، "خبز الله" مأخوذة من أقوال الرب يسوع المسيح المدونة في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا (يو30:14؛31:12؛11:16؛10:4؛38:7؛36:36). 
Uويقول في الرسالة إلي فيلادلفيا (1:9) "هو باب الآب" مع (يو9:10) "أنا هو الباب".
Uويقول في الرسالة إلي أفسس (1:6) "لأن كل من يرسله رب البيت ليدبر شئونه يجب أن نقبله كما نقبل الذيأرسله" مع (يو20:13) "الذي يقبل من أرسله يقبلني. والذييقبلني يقبل الذيأرسلني".
​*​
* كتاب الراعي لهرماس (100-145م):*​*
يستخدم روح وجوهر الإنجيل في قوله "لا يقدر الإنسان أن يدخل ملكوت الله إلا من خلال اسم أبنه، الذيهو محبوبه 000 الباب هو ابن الله، هذا هو المخلص الوحيد للرب. لا يمكن لإنسان أن يدخل إليه إلا من خلال أبنه" (مثل9ف5:2) مع (يو6:14) "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتي إلي الآب إلا بي".
ويقول في (مثل 5 ف3:6) "عندما طهر خطايا الشعب أراهم طريق الحياة وأعطاهم الناموس الذيتسلمه من أبيه".​*​

*الدياديكية (100م):*​
*والتي نجد فيها ظلال الإنجيل الرابع إذ أن كليهما يستخدمان لغة واحدة في الحديث عن الافخارستيا؛
Uفقد جاء فيها "وكما أن هذا الخبز كان منثوراً فوق الجبال ولكنه جمع معاً وصار خبزاً واحداً" (4:9) مع (يو52:11) "ليجمع أبناء الله المتفرقين إلي واحد".
U وجاء "نقدم لك الشكر أيها الآب القدوس من اجل أسمك القدوس الذيجعلته يسكن في قلوبنا" مع (يو11:17) "أيها الآب القدوس أحفظه في أسمك". 
Uوجاء في (5:10) "تذكر يا رب كنيستك لتخلصها من كل شر وتكملها في حبك" مع (يو15:17) "أسأل 000 أن تحفظهم من الشرير 000 ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به".
ونؤكد أن هؤلاء استخدموا نص وجوهر تعليم المسيح كما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا ولم يكن يعنيهم سوى حقيقة واحدة وهي أنهم يعلمون بما علمه السيد له المجد، وهذا ما كان معروفاً جيداً لمن كتبوا لهم، وذلك في نهاية القرن الأول وبداية القرن الثاني كما أكدت الكنيسة في كل سجلاتها.*​ 
*ثانيا يوستينوس الشهيد*

*والذي كتب في النصف الأول من القرن الثاني وأكد لنا كيف أن الأناجيل التي وصفها بـ " مذكرات الرسل " ؛ " لأن الرسل سلموا لنا في المذكرات التي دونوها والتي تسمى أناجيل" *​*(1Apol 97-Dial.103)*

*والذي يعتبر اقتباسه من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا برهاناً حاسماً علي انتشار هذا الإنجيل في بداية القرن الثاني وبالتالي وجوده قبل ذلك في نهاية القرن الأول. وقد حاول بعض النقاد أن يبطلوا هذا البرهان، الذي برهن عليه بصوره حاسمة وقاطعه ساندي Sanday في إنجلترا وعذار ابوت Ezra Abbot في أمريكا، ولم يستطيعوا. وفيما يلي أهم اقتباساته من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا، وإن كان يعتمد علي الذاكرة في اقتباسه أكثر من النقل من الإنجيل مباشرة:
(1) يقول في الدفاع 61:1 "لأن المسيح قال أيضاً: أن لم تولدوا ثانية لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات، وهذا يعنى إنه من المستحيل لأولئك الذين ولدوا مرة أن يدخلوا أرحام أمهاتهم".
وهذا النص مأخوذ مباشرة من (يوحنا 3:3-5) "إن كان أحد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله. قال له نيقوديموس كيف يمكن الإنسان أن يولد وهو شيخ؟ ألعله يقدر أن يدخل بطن أمه ثانيه ويولد؟ أجاب يسوع000 أن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله".
وقد حاول بعض النقاد أن يوهموا بأن يوستينوس قد استعان بما جاء في (متى 3:18) "أن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات"، ولكن هذه المحاولة باءت بالفشل لأن نص يوستينوس ينفق في المعنى والمضمون والنص مع القديس يوحنا لأن كليهما يتكلمان عن الولادة من الماء والروح، كما أن يوستينوس يلمح لقول نيقوديموس عن فكره الرجوع لبطن الأم أو الأرحام، في حين أن نص الإنجيل للقديس متى يتكلم عن البساطة ونقاوة القلب، إذ يقول "في تلك الساعة تقدم التلاميذ إلي يسوع قائلين فمن هو أعظم في ملكوت السموات. فدعا يسوع إليه ولداً وأقامه في وسطهم. وقال الحق أقول لكم إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات. فمن وضع نفسه مثل هذا الولد فهو الأعظم في ملكوت السموات" (مت1:18-4).
(2) جاء في حوار 88 "ولكنه (يوحنا المعمدان) صاح لهم: أنا لست المسيح، بل صوت صارخ، لأن الذي هو أقوى منى سيأتي الذي لست بمستحق أن أحمل حذاءه". وهذا النص مأخوذ من (يو20:1و 43) "وأقر أنى لست المسيح 000 أنا صوت صارخ في البرية" و (ع27) "هو الذي يأتي بعدى الذي صار قدامى الذي لست بمستحق أن أحل سيور حذائه".
وبرغم تقارب نص يوستينوس مع الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولي، إلا إنه متفق بصوره أدق وأقوى مع القديس يوحنا لأنه استخدم عبارات جاءت في الإنجيل الرابع فقد "أنا لست المسيح"، "لأن الذي هو أقوى منى سيأتي".
(3) جاء في دفاع 63:1 "لا يعرفون الآب ولا الابن "، أي اليهود، وهذا يتفق مع ما جاء في (يو19:8) "لستم تعرفونني أنا ولا أبي" و (يو3:16) "لأنهم لم يعرفوا الآب ولا عرفوني". 
(4) جاء في دفاع 22:1 أن المسيح "شفي كل المقعدين والمشلولين والذين ولدوا عميان" ولم تذكرالأناجيل الثلاثة الأولي أن المسيح شفي أحد المولودين عميان، بل هذا ما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا فقط وبه فصل كامل (ص9) عن المولود أعمى الذي صنع له عينان من طين.
(5) جاء في دفاع 13:1 "معلمنا هذه الأمور هو يسوع المسيح ولد لهذا الغرض أيضاً وصلب في حكم بيلاطس البنطي "، واضح هنا إنه يشير لقول المسيح لبيلاطس "لهذا قد ولدت أنا ولهذا قد أتيت إلي العالم" (37:18).
(6) جاء في دفاع 66 "تعلمنا أن الخبز والخمر كانا جسد ودم يسوع الذي صار جسداً" والعبارة الأخيرة "صار جسداً" مأخوذة مباشرة من (يو14:1) "والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا".
(7) جاء في دفاع 60:1 "أخذ موسى بإلهام الله وتأثيره نحاس وصنع (الحية) علي شكل الصليب"، وفي (حوار 91) يشير إلي الحية النحاسية كرمز للصلب والصليب، ويقول أن الحية النحاسية لم تكن هي سبب نجاة من لدغتهم الحيات بل كانت مقصودة "لخلاص أولئك الذين يؤمنون أن الموت قد أعلن أنه سيأتي في الحية خلال الذي سيصلب" لأن الله "أرسل أبنهُ للعالم ليُصلب. لأن روح النبوة في موسى لم تعلمنا أن نؤمن بالحية". وهذا مبنى علي قول الرب يسوع المسيح الذي جاء في (يوحنا 14:3) "وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي أن يرفع أبن الإنسان لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل له الحياة الأبدية".
وهناك برهان حاسم يؤكد لنا وجود الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا بين يدي يوستينوس، وهذا البرهان الحاسم هو شرحه لعقيدة "الكلمة - Logos" كما جاء في مقدمة الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا تماماً.
ا - يقول في دفاع 23:1 "يسوع المسيح بمعنى أوضح هو أبن الله الوحيد كونه كلمته (Logos) وبكر قوته الذي خلق كل شئ وأقامه به".
ب - ويقول في 63:1 "كلمة (Logos) الله هو ابنه000".
ج - ويقول في 13:2 "نعبد ونحب الكلمة (Logos) الذي من الله وغير المولود وغير المنطوق به، فقد صار بشراً لأجلنا".
د - ويقول في 5:1 "الكلمة (Logos) ذاته الذي اتخذ شكلاً وصار بشراً ودعي يسوع المسيح".
و - ويقول في 6:2. "الكلمة الذي كان معه أيضاً".
وهذه التعبيرات "الكلمة" و "أبن الله الوحيد"، الذي خلق كل شئ وأقامه به" و "صار بشراً " و "اتخذ شكلاً وصار بشراً" خاصة بالإنجيل للقديس يوحنا، وكلها مأخوذة من الإصحاح الأول. ونظراً للتطابق التام بين هذه النصوص فقد أقر كثيرون من النقاد بصحة استشهاد يوستينوس بالإنجيل للقديس يوحنا.*

*اباء القرن الثانى*

*تاتيان السوري تلميذ يوستينوس*

 والذي جمع الأناجيل الأربعة في كتاب واحد أسماه دياتسرون، أي الرباعي، والذي ضم فيه كل ما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا بل وبدأه بقوله " في البدء كان الكلمة وكان الكلمة عند الله وكان الكلمة الله " وختمه بقوله " أما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ". وكان هذا الكتاب مستخدما في الكنيسة السورية لمدة قرنين من الزمان ثم عادوا لأستخدام الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة، كما هو للقديس متى والقديس مرقس والقديس لوقا والقديس يوحنا.
​
*ثاوفيلس أسقف إنطاكية (170-180م):*​*
الذي أقتبس في رده على أوتوليكوس (Autolycus) الذي برهن له فيه على وحدة الآب والابن في الذات الإلهية من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا في قوله: " وهكذا تعلمنا الكتابات المقدسة وكل الرجال حملي الروح القدس [الموحى إليهم] والذين من بينهم يوحنا الذي قال:في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله، مبينا أنه في البدء كان الله وحده وفيه الكلمة، ثم يقول وكان الكلمة الله"(To Auto Lycus 2, 22)​**شهادة القديس إريناؤس أسقف ليون (180م):*​*
والذي تعتبر شهادته حاسمة ولا جدال فيها لأنه تسلمها من بوليكاربوس تلميذ القديس يوحنا مباشرة. وكانت شهادته هي شهادة الكنيسة الجامعة فقد كانت مبنية علي الرسول يوحنا ذاته الذي لم يكن بينهما سوى حلقة واحدة فقط.
ونظراً لما لشهادته من قيمة فقد حاول النقاد بكل جهدهم أن يقللوا من شأنه ولكنهم فشلوا فشلاً ذريعاً أمام مركزه التاريخي وما كان لديه من وسائل ووثائق كتب بناء علي ما جاء فيها دفاعه عن العقيدة في كتبه ضد الهراطقة. ويقول عن كتابة القديس يوحنا للإنجيل الرابع "نشر يوحنا تلميذ الرب الذي اتكأ علي صدره الإنجيل عندما كان في أفسس في أسيا".
كان القديس أريناؤس تلميذا للقديس بوليكاربوس والذي كان تلميذا للقديس يوحنا وغيره من الرسل، أي أن شهادته راجعة للتسلسل الكنسي الطبيعي من القديس يوحنا إلى تلميذه وخليفته بوليكاربوس إلى إريناؤس. وهذه التلمذة يؤكدها إريناؤس نفسه بقوله: " ولكن بوليكاربوس ليس فقط تعلم على أيدي الرسل وتعرف على كثيرين من الذين عاينوا المسيح؛ بل أيضاً قد عينه الرسل في آسيا (الصغرى) على كنيسة سميرنا (أزمير الآن). ونحن أيضاً رأيناه في شبابنا المبكر لأنه عاش زمناً طويلاً وتوفى شيخاً متقدماً جداً في العمر، وقد مات ميتة شهيد جليلة ومجيدة. وكان يعلم دائماً الأمور التي تعلمها من الرسل والتي كانت الكنيسة قد أسلمتها أيضاً والتي هي الحق وحدها. وكنائس آسيا كلها تشهد بهذه الأمور. وكذلك يشهد بهذا اليوم كل الذين جاءوا تباعاً بعد بوليكاربوس الذي كان أميناً ومؤتمناً ومستحقاً بتفوق كبير عن المدعو فالنتينوس وماركيون (هرطوقيان) وبقية الهراطقة وكان بوليكاربوس أيضاً في روما على عهد أُنيسينتوس Anicentus وقد رد هناك كثيرين من الذين وقعوا تحت تأثير هؤلاء الهراطقة وعادوا إلى الكنيسة. وكان يعلن انه قد استلم من الرسل هذا المنهج الوحيد للحق الذي كان قد سلم إلى الكنيسة"(يوسابيوس ك 4 : 14 : 3 - 5)​**ويبين لنا القديس إريناؤس العلاقة بينه وبين القديس بوليكاربوس قائلاً في خطاب أرسله القديس إريناؤس إلى " فلورينوس نقله لنا المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس (يوسابيوس 5 : 20: 4 –8 ) يبين له فيه انحرافه عن الأرثوذكسية ويؤكد له أن تعاليمه الغنوسية ليست هي التعاليم التي استلمها من معلميه الأرثوذكس الأوائل قائلا: " عندما كنت صبياً رأيتك في آسيا الصغرى مع بوليكاربوس تتمشى في خيلاء في الدهاليز الملكية محاولاً تلقى الاستحسان، أني اذكر حوادث تلك الأيام بأكثر وضوح من حوادث هذه الأيام. لأن ما يحصُلُه النشء فأنه ينموا مع عقولهم ولا يفارقها. حتى أني أستطيع أن اصف نفس المكان الذي كان يجلس فيه المغبوط بوليكاربوس عندما كان يتحدث، كما اذكر دخوله وخروجه وهيأته وشكله وحديثه للناس وتصريحه عن علاقته مع يوحنا ومع الآخرين الذين رأوا الرب. وكان يتذكر كلامهم وكل ما سمعه منهم عن الرب فيما يخص معجزاته وتعاليمه، باعتبارهم شهوداً لـ " كلمة الحياة ". وكان يقص هذه الأشياء التي كانت متفقة مع الأسفار. هذه الأشياء التي قيلت لي برحمة الله. كنت استمع إليها بانتباه وكنت احفظها ليس بورق وقلم ولكن في قلبي. وكنت ارددها باستمرار بنعمة من الله. وأستعيدها بأمانة ".
هذه العلاقة تبين لنا تسلسل التقليد الكنسي المسيحي من رسل المسيح وتلاميذه إلى تلاميذهم وخلفائهم في سلسلة من الشهود كثيرة العدد وغير منقطعة. ولكن يقول البعض؛ هل قال بوليكاربوس أن يوحنا هو كاتب الإنجيل الرابع؟ ونؤكد لمثل هؤلاء أن بوليكاربوس كتب رسالة صغيره استشهد فيها بأقوال الرب يسوع المسيح وبقية أسفار العهد الجديد دون أن يذكر اسم أحد الإنجيليين لسبب بسيط هو أن ما كتبه سواء نقله من الذاكرة، مما تسلمه شفوياً من الرسل، أو مما هو مكتوب في الإنجيل المكتوب، كان معروفاً للجميع أنه كلمة الله وتعليم الرب يسوع المسيح ولم يكونوا في حاجة لتذكيرهم بذلك. كما أنه لم يكتب في هذه الرسالة لا عن كيفية تدوين الإنجيل ولا من هم الذين دونوه إنما كان يكتب رسالة روحية للشعب. 
ولم يكن هو وحده مالكاً للإنجيل فقد سلم القديس يوحنا الإنجيل، شفوياً ومكتوباً، للشيوخ الكثيرين والذين سلموه بدورهم لكنائسهم والتي أنتقل منها وعن طريقهم إلى بقية الكنائس في الشرق والغرب، وأبسط دليل على ذلك هو وجود مخطوطة من هذا الإنجيل ترجع لحوالي سنة 117م في صحراء الفيوم بمصر، وهذا يبين الانتشار السريع من آسيا الصغرى (تركيا) إلى مصر في مثل هذا الزمن القصير بأسلوب وموصلات ذلك الزمان.
ويشرح لنا القديس إريناؤس كيف سلم الرسل الإنجيل شفاهة وبعد انتشاره سلموه لهم مكتوباً في أسفار مقدسة " لقد تعلمنا خطة خلاصنا من أولئك الذين سلموا لنا الإنجيل الذي سبق أن نادوا به للجميع عامة، ثم سلموه لنا بعد ذلك، حسب إرادة الله، في الأسفار المقدسة ليكون أساس وعامود إيماننا 000 فقد كانوا يمتلكون إنجيل الله، كل بمفرده، فقد نشر متى إنجيله المكتوب بين العبرانيين بلهجتهم عندما كان بطرس وبولس يكرزان ويؤسسان الكنائس في روما. وبعد رحيلهما سلم لنا مرقس، تلميذ بطرس ومترجمه، كتابه ما بشر به بطرس. ودون لوقا، رفيق بولس، في سفر الإنجيل الذي بشر به (بولس)، وبعد ذلك نشر يوحنا نفسه، تلميذ الرب والذي أتكأ على صدره، إنجيلاً أثناء إقامته في أفسس في آسيا الصغرى".(Ibid 3:1)
ويقول إريناؤس أيضاًوينقل عنه يوسابيوس القيصري أن القديس يوحنا بقي مع تلاميذه، الشيوخ حتى حكم تراجان، إي إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادي: " وكل المشايخ الذين رافقوا يوحنا تلميذ الرب في آسيا يشهدون بأن يوحنا سلمها (التقاليد) إليهم لأنه بقي بينهم حتى عصر تراجان"، وأيضاً: " وفي الكتاب الثالث من نفس المؤلف يشهد نفس الشهادة في الكلمات التالية: على أن كنيسة أفسس أيضاً، التي أسسها بولس، والتي ظل فيها يوحنا حتى عصر تراجان، خير شاهد على التقليد الرسولي"(ك3 ف 2:23)*

*ونؤكد هنا أيضاً أن إيريناؤس كان أحد تلاميذ بوليكاربوس، وبوليكاربوس كان أحد تلاميذ القديس يوحنا، وكان للقديس يوحنا مئات التلاميذ والشيوخ، كما كان لبوليكاربوس أيضاً، كأسقف، عشرات التلاميذ من القسوس والشمامسة والمعلمين وغيرهم، أي أن ما تسلمه بوليكاربوس من القديس يوحنا تسلمه المئات غيره من الشيوخ والتلاميذ، والذي سلموه بدورهم للآلاف من القسوس والشمامسة والمعلمين، أي أن هذا التسليم لم يكن مملوكاً لفرد أو أفراد بعينهم بل للكنيسة كلها، وما نستشهد به عن بوليكاربوس وإيريناؤس هو ما وصل إلينا مكتوباً وموثق. كما كان لكل تلميذ من تلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح تلاميذه وخلفائه الذين تسلموا منهم الإنجيل، سواء شفوياً أو مكتوباً، وسلموه بدورهم لخلفائهم وتلاميذهم من الأساقفة والقسوس والشمامسة والمعلمين. ولم يكن الإنجيل محصورا في أفراد بعينهم ولا حكراً على أحد، بل كان ملكاً للكنيسة كلها في الشرق والغرب في الشمال والجنوب*

*شهادة القديس أكليمندس الإسكندري(150- 215م):*

كان القديس أكليمندس الإسكندري مديراً لمدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية وتلميذاً للعلامة بنتينوس ومُعلماً لكل من العلامة أوريجانوس وهيبوليتوس وكان كما يصفه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري " *متمرساً في الأسفار المقدسة* "(يوسابيوس ك 5 ف1 ) وينقل يوسابيوس عن كتابه وصف المناظر أنه أستلم التقليد بكل دقة من الذين تسلموه من الرسل ، فقد كان هو نفسه خليفة تلاميذ الرسل أو كما يقول هو عن نفسه إنه " *التالي لخلفاء الرسل* "(يوسابيوس ك6ف13 )

ويعترف بأن أصدقاءه قد طلبوا منه بإلحاح أن يكتب من أجل الأجيال المتعاقبة *التقاليد التي سمعها من الشيوخ الأقدمين* "(ك6ف8:13 ) وذلك باعتباره أحد خلفائهم. ومن ثم فقد سجل التقليد الشفوي الذي سمعه ورآه وتعلمه وعاشه وحوله إلى تقليد مكتوب، كما شرحه ودافع عنه. وينقلعنه يوسابيوس،أيضا، قوله عن معلميه الذين استلم منهم التقليد " *وقد حافظ هؤلاء الأشخاص على التقليد الحقيقي للتعليم المبارك، المسلم مباشرة من الرسل القديسين بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وبولس، إذ كان الابن يتسلمه عن أبيه **000 حتى وصل إلينا بإرادة الله لنحافظ على هذه البذار الرسولية* " (ك 5 ف5:11 )

هذا الرجل العظيم شهد لحقيقة أن كاتب الإنجيل الرابع هو القديس يوحنا وذلك في خط آخر ومكان آخر هو الإسكندرية فقال في كتابه المدعو" هيبوتيبوزيس - Hypotyposis ": " أن التقليد استلم أن يوحنا وهو أخرهم جميعاً (آخر الإنجيليين) عندما لاحظ أن الحقائق الجسدية (الخارجية) قد صارت واضحة في الإنجيل، وإذ ألح علي أحباؤه، وبإلهام من الروح القدس، دون الإنجيل الروحي " (ك 6 ف 14 :7)

*العلامة ترتليان من شمال أفريقيا (160 – 220م):*

*وقال العلامة ترتليان ، من قرطاجنة بشمال أفريقيا والذي قال عنه القديس جيروم أنه " يعتبر رائداً للكتبة اللاتين " (*مشاهير الرجال ف 53)*، عن حقيقة تدوين القديس يوحنا للإنجيل الرابع: " أن كُتاب العهد الإنجيلي هم الرسل الذين عينهم الرب نفسه لنشر الإنجيل إلى جانب الرجال الرسوليين الذين ظهروا مع الرسل وبعد الرسل 000 يوحنا ومتى اللذان غرسا الإيمان داخلنا ، ومن الرسوليين لوقا ومرقس اللذان جدداه لنا بعد ذلك "(Ag.Marcion4:2) **ويقول العلماء أن نسخة الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا التي كانت معه ترجع لما قبل قيام 
هرطقة مركيون (139- 142م) ويتضح بسهوله من حواره مع مركيون أن مركيون نفسه كانت معه نسخة من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا*

*الوثيقة الموراتورية (160 – 170م):*​*
وقد أكتشف هذه الوثيقة سنه 1740م ودعيت باسم مكتشفها Muratori " وتنسب للقديس هيبوليوتس وتعتبر هذه الوثيقة من أقدم المصادر للتقليد الكنسي الغربي وللكنيسة الرومانية، وقد جاء فيها عن الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا ما يلي:
" يحسب شروحات الكتب الخمسة التي ألفها بابياس التلميذ المحبوب ليوحنا (الرسول) أن إنجيل (يوحنا) كان قد أكمل تأليفه وأرسل لكنائس آسيا بواسطة يوحنا نفسه أثناء حياته ". 
" الإنجيل الرابع هو بواسطة يوحنا أحد التلاميذ، إذ عندما توسل إليه زملاؤه (التلاميذ) والأساقفة في ذلك قال: صوموا معي ثلاثة أيام ونحن نتفاوض مع بعضنا بكل ما يوحي الله به إلينا. ففي هذه الليلة عينها أعلن لأندراوس أحد الرسل أن يوحنا عليه أن يكتب كل شيء تحت اسمه والكل يصدق على ذلك. فأن كانت أمور كثيرة قد علمت بها الأناجيل الأخرى وكلها استعلنت بالروح الواحد فيما يخص الميلاد (ميلاد الرب) وآلامه وقيامته وحديثه مع التلاميذ وفيما يخص مجيئه الأول ومجيئه الثاني، الأول بأتضاع وتواضع وقد أكمله والثاني بالمجد والقوة الملكية الذي سيأتي؛ فأي عجب أذن، أن يوحنا بجرأة وشجاعة يحقق كل نقطة متكلماً عن نفسه في رسالته: " الذي رأيناه بعيوننا وسمعناه بآذاننا ولمسناه بأيدينا 000 هذه الأمور نكتبها إليكم " (1يو1 : 1و4)، لأنه وضع على نفسه أن يكون لا شاهداً فقط بعينه وبسمعه بل وكاتباً بكل عجائب أعمال الرب بترتيب​*​*ومن الملاحظ فيما جاء في هذه الوثيقة وما كتبه القديس إيريناؤس أن القديس يوحنا دون إنجيله بناء على طلب رفقائه من الرسل والأساقفة والشيوخ (القسوس).* 

*شهادة أهم وأقدم المخطوطات*

*(1) البردية إيجرتون 2 (Pap. Egerton 2):*



​​والتي يرى غالبيه العلماء إنها ترجع لنهاية القرن الأول أو بداية القرن الثاني وأكثرهم تطرفاً رجع بها إلي ما قبل سنه 150م، ومحفوظة في المتحف البريطاني بلندن وتتكون من ورقتين وثالثه تالفة وتحتوى علي نصوص من الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة منها أربعه نصوص تتطابق مع (يوحنا 39:5، 45، 29:9، 30:7، 39:10 ) وهذه هي: "قال (يسوع) لحكام الشعب هذه الكلمة فتشوا الكتب التي تظنون أن لكم فيها حياه. فهي التي تشهد لي"، " لا تظنوا إني جئت لأشكوكم إلى الآب، يوجد الذييشكوكم وهو موسى الذيعليه رجاؤكم"، "نحن نعلم إن موسى كلمه الله، وأما أنت فلا نعلم (من أين أنت) فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم لقد قام الاتهام الآن علي عدم إيمانكم 000 "، لأنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى، لكنتم تصدقونني لأنه هو كتب عنى لآبائكم".​ 
*http://www.kchanson.com/ANCDOCS/greek/egerton.html*

*مخطوطة جون ريلاندز (ب 52 -P 52):*

*




والتي تحتوى علي (يوحنا 31:18 – 34، 37-38) وقد اكتشفت في صحراء الفيوم بمصر سنه 1935م ويؤرخها معظم العلماء فيما بين سنه 117 و135م وبمتوسط سنة 125م، وهي من أقوى الأدلة علي سرعة وكثافة انتشار الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا وعلي إنه قد كتب قبل نهاية القرن الأول، فإذا كان الإنجيل قد كتب في أفسس بآسيا الصغرى وأنتشر في مصر في مثل هذا التاريخ، فهذا يعنى إنه كتب قبل ذلك علي الأقل بحوالي 30 سنه أو أكثر.
وبرغم أن هذه المخطوطة لا تذكر أن الكاتب هو القديس يوحنا، بل وبرغم من أنها لا تحتوى إلا بعض كلمات، إلا أنها ومن منظور علمي عقلاني، تؤكد قدم الإنجيل نفسه، وتطابق هذه الكلمات القليلة مع ما هو بأيدينا، يؤكد حقيقة حفظ الكنيسة لكل كلمة وكل عبارة في الكتاب المقدس، بل وتؤكد وجود الإنجيل مكتوباً في فترة سابقة لزمن كتابتها، وهذه المخطوطة الصغيرة ذات الكلمات القليلة حطمت كل نظريات النقاد التي قالت بكتبة الإنجيل بعد سنة 150م وجعلت النقاد قبل علماء الكنيسة يعيدون النظر في حقيقة نسب الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا!! *

http://www.kchanson.com/ANCDOCS/greek/johnpap.html

*أقدم المخطوطات:*​
ومن أقدم ما يقدم كبرهان حاسم علي كتابة الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا في القرون الأولي وانتشاره بكثافة في بداية القرن الثاني هو أن أقدم المخطوطات التي وجدت هي لهذا الإنجيل الرابع إلى جانب البردية (ب52– P 52) والتي ترجع لما بين 117 و 135م والبردية (ب66– P 66) وترجع لسنة 150م وتشتمل علي الإنجيل بالكامل عدا بعض أجزاء تلفت صفحاتها.​ 





http://www.earlham.edu/~seidti/iam/tc_pap66.html

والبردية (ب75– P 75) وترجع لسنة 180م وتضم الجزء الأكبر من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا والإنجيل للقديس لوقا.

*والبردية (ب45– P 45) وترجع لسنة 220م وتحتوى علي أجزاء من الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعةوسفر أعمال الرسل.
وهكذا تدل جميع الأدلة والبراهين علي أن الإنجيل الرابع قد كُتب في نهاية القرن الأول وكان منتشراً وبصورة كبيرة في بداية القرن الثاني، وكان موجوداً مع أباء الكنيسة والهراطقة وأعداء الكنيسة، وأنه لم يشك أحد ولو للحظة أن مدونه وكاتبه بالروح القدس هو القديس يوحنا الحبيب تلميذ الرب يسوع المسيح ورسوله*






*البرهان الداخلى على الوحى و  ان كاتب الانجيل هو القديس يوحنا*

يقول القديس في مقدمة الإنجيل "وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ " (يو1:14)، والرؤيا المقصودة هنا هي الرؤية بالعين، الرؤية الفسيولوجية وليست الرؤيا الروحية، فهو يقول "وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً ". وهذا يعنى أنه، هو، الكاتب، كان أحد شهود العيان، تلاميذ المسيح،كما قال في رسالته الأولي "اَلَّذِي كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ، الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ بِعُيُونِنَا، الَّذِي شَاهَدْنَاهُ، وَلَمَسَتْهُ أَيْدِينَا، مِنْ جِهَةِ كَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاة " (1يو1:1). وما يؤكده سياق نص الآية هو أن الكاتب القديس يريد أن يؤكد للقارئ أن الحقائق المدونة في الإنجيل موثقة بشهادة شهود العيان ومدونه بواسطة أحد شهود العيان وعند الحديث عن طعم الجندي لجنب الرب يسوع المسيح بحربة يقول "لَكِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ. وَالَّذِي عَايَنَ شَهِدَ وَشَهَادَتُهُ حَقٌّ وَهُوَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنْتُمْ " (يو19:34و35). وهنا نجد كلمات "عَايَنَ" و "وَشَهَادَتُهُ "مع تأكيد إنه يقول الحق، وقد كتب ما شاهده وعاينه لكي يؤمن القراء "وَهُوَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنْتُمْ "، وهو يؤكد هنا شهادته، هو، بصفة فردية، كشاهد عيان لما حدث، وبما كتب.
وفي خاتمة الكتاب يقول "هَذَا هُوَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ بِهَذَا وَكَتَبَ هَذَا. وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ حَقٌّ". وهذه الآية تؤكد بصورة مطلقة وحاسمة أن كاتب الإنجيل هو شاهد عيان، فقد شاهد وشهد بكل ما كتبه في الإنجيل.
وكشاهد عيان يذكر الزمان والمكان والتفاصيل الدقيقة، فيقول "وَفِي الْغَدِ " (يو1:29و35؛6:22؛12:12)، "جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً" (يو3:2)، " وَبَعْدَ الْيَوْمَيْنِ خَرَجَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ " (يو4:43)، "فِي السَّاعَةِ السَّابِعَةِ " (يو4:52)، "وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ " (يو6:16)، "وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ " (يو12:1)، "هَذَا الْكلاَمُ قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ فِي الْخِزَانَةِ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ " (يو8:20)، "وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَتَمَشَّى فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فِي رِوَاقِ سُلَيْمَانَ " (يو10:23)، "وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَسُوعُ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ بَلْ كَانَ فِي الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي لاَقَتْهُ فِيهِ مَرْثَا " (يو11:30)، وكذلك يذكر الأعداد "وَكَانَتْ سِتَّةُ أَجْرَانٍ مِنْ حِجَارَةٍ مَوْضُوعَةً هُنَاكَ حَسَبَ تَطْهِيرِ الْيَهُودِ يَسَعُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِطْرَيْنِ أَوْ ثلاَثَةً " (يو2:6)، "فَلَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ جَذَّفُوا نَحْوَ خَمْسٍ وَعِشْرِينَ أَوْ ثلاَثِينَ غَلْوَةً نَظَرُوا يَسُوعَ مَاشِياً عَلَى الْبَحْرِ مُقْتَرِباً مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ " (يو6:19)، "وَأَمَّا التّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ فَجَاءُوا بِالسَّفِينَةِ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا بَعِيدِينَ عَنِ الأَرْضِ إِلاَّ نَحْوَ مِئَتَيْ ذِرَاعٍ وَهُمْ يَجُرُّونَ شَبَكَةَ السَّمَكِ " (يو21:8)، "فَصَعِدَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَجَذَبَ الشَّبَكَةَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ مُمْتَلِئَةً سَمَكاً كَبِيراً مِئَةً وَثلاَثاً وَخَمْسِينَ. وَمَعْ هَذِهِ الْكَثْرَةِ لَمْ تَتَخَرَّقِ الشَّبَكَةُ " (يو21:11).
هذه الأرقام التي ذكرها والأوقات وتحديد الأماكن بكل دقة تدل دلالة قاطعة علي أن الكاتب القديس عاشها بنفسه وشاهدها كشاهد عيان وكان أحد التلاميذ الأثنا عشر الذين عاشوا مع الرب يسوع المسيح ورافقوه في كل مكان ذهب إليه.
ومن التفصيلات الدقيقة التي تؤكد وتقطع بأن الكاتب كان موجوداً شخصياً وعايش الأحداث كشاهد عيان تحديده للخمسة أرغفة بأنها كانت "خَمْسَةُ أَرْغِفَةِ شَعِيرٍ" (يو6:9) ووصفه للطيب الذي "فَامْتَلَأَ الْبَيْتُ مِنْ رَائِحَةِ الطِّيبِ " (يو12:3)، وإيماء بطرس إليه للسؤال عن الخائن" فَأَوْمَأَ إِلَيْهِ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَ مَنْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ الَّذِي قَالَ عَنْهُ " (يو13:24)، ووصفه لرد فعل الجنود عند القبض علي المسيح "فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: " إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ " رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ " (يو18:9)، وذكره لوزن الأطياب التي استخدمت في تكفين المسيح "مَزِيجَ مُرٍّ وَعُودٍ نَحْوَ مِئَةِ مَناً "(يو19:39).
وكان للكاتب القديس ملاحظاته الخاصة علي ردود أفعال التلاميذ في المواقف المختلفة. بعد تحويل الماء إلي خمر يقول " وَأَظْهَرَ مَجْدَهُ فَآمَنَ بِهِ تلاَمِيذُهُ" (يو2:11)، ولما كان مع المرأة السامرية "وَكَانُوا يَتَعَجَّبُونَ أَنَّهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ" (يو4:27)، وعندما نظروه ماشياً علي الماء " نَظَرُوا يَسُوعَ مَاشِياً عَلَى الْبَحْرِ مُقْتَرِباً مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ " (يو6:19)، ويعلق علي بعض الأحداث بقوله "وَهَذِهِ الأُمُورُ لَمْ يَفْهَمْهَا تلاَمِيذُهُ أَوَّلاً وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا تَمَجَّدَ يَسُوعُ حِينَئِذٍ تَذَكَّرُوا أَنَّ هَذِهِ كَانَتْ مَكْتُوبَةً عَنْهُ وَأَنَّهُمْ صَنَعُوا هَذِهِ لَهُ " (يو12:16)، كما كان له ملاحظاته علي ردود أفعال الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه (يو11:2،24؛ 15:6،61؛1:13)، بل وقد ذكر أسماء أشخاص من التلاميذ وغيرهم في مواقف معينة، وهذه الأسماء لم تذكر في نفس المواقف في الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى؛ ففي معجزة إشباع الجموع يذكر فيلبس وأندراوس (يو6:7و8)، ويذكر مريم أخت ليعازر التي دهنت المسيح بالطيب، كما يذكر اسم خادم رئيس الكهنة الذي قطع بطرس أذنه بالسيف وقت القبض علي الرب يسوع المسيح " ثُمَّ إِنَّ سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ كَانَ مَعَهُ سَيْفٌ فَاسْتَلَّهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى. وَكَانَ اسْمُ الْعَبْدِ مَلْخُسَ " (يو18:10)، ويذكر أسماء نثنائيل ونيقوديموس ولعازر الذين لم يذكروا في الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى. والواضح أن أسلوب الكتابة عن هؤلاء الأشخاص أن الكاتب يعرفهم جيداً وبصفة شخصية، وكان حاضراً لتلك الأحداث التي كتب عنها بدقة وتفصيل.

​*التلميذ المحبوب*​ 
*يذكر الإنجيل هذا التلميذ المحبوب " الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ " في خمسة مواقف هامة (يو13:23؛20:2،7،20)، وكل منهم له مغزاه الخاص؛ وأول ما يذكر يذكر في العشاء الرباني كأقرب واحد من الرب يسوع المسيح " وَكَانَ مُتَّكِئاً فِي حِضْنِ يَسُوعَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ "، وعند حديث الرب عن التلميذ الخائن " الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنْكُمْ سَيُسَلِّمُنِي "، يقول الكاتب " وَكَانَ مُتَّكِئاً فِي حِضْنِ يَسُوعَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ. فَأَوْمَأَ إِلَيْهِ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَ مَنْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ الَّذِي قَالَ عَنْهُ " (يو13:23و24). إنه هنا أقرب التلاميذ إلي الرب والوحيد منهم الذي تجاسر علي سؤاله عن الخائن. وهناك ملحوظة ذات اعتبار وهي ارتباطه بالقديس بطرس الذي أومأ إليه أن يسأل الرب. والموقف الثاني الذي يذكر فيه عند الصليب حيث نرى ثقة الرب فيه وهو يضع أمه القديسة العذراء في أمانته وتحت رعايته " فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفاً قَالَ لِأُمِّهِ: يَا امْرَأَةُ هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ. ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلتِّلْمِيذِ: هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ. وَمِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ أَخَذَهَا التِّلْمِيذُ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ " (يو19:26و27). وفي الموقف الثالث عندما ذهبت المجدلية إلي قبر المسيح ووجدت الحجر مرفوعاً والقبر خالياً من الجسد فذهبت إلي بطرس وهذا التلميذ بصفة خاصة لتخبرهما بذلك " فَرَكَضَتْْ وَجَاءَتْ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ وَإِلَى التِّلْمِيذِ الآخَرِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ وَقَالَتْ لَهُمَا: أَخَذُوا السَّيِّدَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ وَلَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ " (يو22:2)، وذهب الاثنان إلي القبر وبعدما شاهدا ما يبرهن علي قيامة الرب يركز الكاتب في تعليقه علي هذا التلميذ فقط بقوله " وَرَأَى فَآمَنَ" (يو20:8). أما الموقف الرابع فهو عندما ذهب سبعة من التلاميذ ليصطادوا علي بحر طبرية بعد القيامة وظهور الرب لهم، وهؤلاء التلاميذ هم " سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَتُومَا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ وَنَثَنَائِيلُ الَّذِي مِنْ قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَابْنَا زَبْدِي وَاثْنَانِ آخَرَانِ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ مَعَ بَعْضِهِمْ " (يو21:2). ونلاحظ هنا أنه يذكر أسماء ثلاثة من التلاميذ، ويذكر لقب يعقوب ويوحنا " وَابْنَا زَبْدِي " فقط دون أن يذكر أسماء، ثم يشير فقط إلي " وَاثْنَانِ آخَرَانِ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ " قد لا يكونا من التلاميذ الاثنى عشر. والموقف الخامس والأخير هو عندما ظهر الرب لهؤلاء التلاميذ السبعة ودار حديث بينه وبين بطرس عرف فيه بطرس من الرب مصيره وكيف سيترك هذا العالم وأراد أن يعرف مصير هذا التلميذ " فَالْتَفَتَ بُطْرُسُ وَنَظَرَ التِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ 000فَلَمَّا رَأَى بُطْرُسُ هَذَا قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: يَا رَبُّ وَهَذَا مَا لَهُ؟قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشَاءُ أَنَّهُ يَبْقَى حَتَّى أَجِيءَ فَمَاذَا لَكَ؟ اتْبَعْنِي أَنْتَ.فَذَاعَ هَذَا الْقَوْلُ بَيْنَ الإِخْوَةِ: إِنَّ ذَلِكَ التِّلْمِيذَ لاَ يَمُوتُ. وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ لَهُ يَسُوعُ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَمُوتُ بَلْ: إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشَاءُ أَنَّهُ يَبْقَى حَتَّى أَجِيءَ فَمَاذَا لَكَ؟هَذَا هُوَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ بِهَذَا وَكَتَبَ هَذَا " (يو21:20-24).
ما سبق يؤكد لنا أن هذا التلميذ المحبوب، بالطبع، كان قريباً من الرب يسوع المسيح وانه كان دائماً مرتبطاً ببطرس (في العشاء وعند القبر وعند سؤال بطرس للرب يسوع عن مصير هذا التلميذ)، ولم يذكر وحده إلا عند الصليب عندما كان بطرس يتبع الرب من بعيد. وعند محاكمة المسيح كان الاثنان معاً، ولأن هذا التلميذ كان معروفاً من رئيس الكهنة فقد توسط عند البوابة وأدخل بطرسدار رئيس الكهنة (يو18:16). ونعرف من الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولي أنه كان علي رأس التلاميذ الأثنى عشر دائرة خاصة مقربة من الرب يسوع المسيح مكونة من "بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا"، وهؤلاء الثلاثة أصلاً كانوا شركاء في سفينة لصيد السمك (لو5:10)، وقد أخذهم الرب معه في أخص المواقف، فقد كانوا شركاء في سفينة لصيد السمك(مر5:37)، وعلي جبل التجلي (مر9:2)، وكانوا أقرب التلاميذ إليه في بستان جثسيمانى قبل القبض عليه مباشرة (مر14:33).
وكان بطرس ويوحنا بالذات مرتبطين معاً، فقد أرسلهما الرب يسوع المسيح وحدهما معاً ليعدا الفصح (لو22:8)، وبعد القيامة وحلول الروح القدس كانا دائماً معاً، فقد ذهبا إلي الهيكل معاً عندما حدثت معجزة شفاء المُقعد علي بابا الهيكل وحاكمهما رؤساء اليهود معاً (أع ص3و4)، وذهبا إلي السامرة معاً مرسلين من بقية الرسل (أع8:14)، ويذكرهما القديس بولس مع "يعقوب أخي الرب" كالأعمدة الثلاثة في الكنيسة الأولي (غل2:9).*​*والشيء الجدير بالملاحظة هو أن أسم بطرس كان يذكر دائماً أولاً ثم بعد ذلك أسم يوحنا وذلك في الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولي "بُطْرُسَ وَيُوحَنَّا"(يرجع سبب بطرس بالدرجة الأولى لسنة. وأحيانا يذكر " بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا " (مت17 :1؛مر5 :37؛9 :2؛13 :3؛14 :33؛لو8 :51؛أع1 :13).*

* وفي سفر الأعمال كان بطرس دائما هو المتقدم سواء في ذكر الأسماء أو في الفعل "وَصَعِدَ بُطْرُسُ وَيُوحَنَّا مَعاً إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ " (أع3:1)، "أَرْسَلُوا إِلَيْهِمْ بُطْرُسَ وَيُوحَنَّا"(أع 14:8)*

*وحتى عندما ذكر القديس بولس يعقوب أخو الرب أول الثلاثة الأعمدة ذكر بطرس بعده ثم يوحنا أخيراً "يَعْقُوبُ وَصَفَا (بطرس) وَيُوحَنَّا، الْمُعْتَبَرُونَ أَنَّهُمْ أَعْمِدَةٌ" (غل2:9). وكان القديس بطرس هو المتكلم دائماً. وهنا في الإنجيل الرابع نجد أن القديس بطرس يومئ للتلميذ المحبوب أن يسأل الرب يسوع عمن سيسلمه، وعندما قام الرب يسوع المسيح من الموت وذهبت مريم المجدلية إلي القبر وجدت الحجر مرفوعاً عن القبر ذهبت إلي بطرس ثم هذا التلميذ، وآتياً إلي القبر وبرغم أن هذا التلميذ سبق بطرس ووصل أولاً ألا أنه لم يدخل القبر إلا بعد أن جاء بطرس ودخل أولاً "فَحِينَئِذٍ دَخَلَ أَيْضاً التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ الَّذِي جَاءَ أَوَّلاً إِلَى الْقَبْرِ وَرَأَى فَآمَنَ" (يو20:8)، وعند الذهاب للصيد عند بحر طبرية كان بطرس هو الداعى لذلك، ولما ظهر لهم الرب وعرفه هذا التلميذ قبل الجميع أخبر بذلك بطرس أولاً وقبل الجميع "فقال ذلك التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبهُ لبطرس هو الرب"، وعندما كشف الرب لبطرس مصيره وكيف ستنتهي حياته علي الأرض أهتم بطرس بمعرفة مصير هذا التلميذ فقط دون بقية التلاميذ.
كل هذا يؤكد أن هذا "التِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ" والذي كتب الإنجيل الرابع هو القديس يوحنا ابن زبدي. وما يؤكد هذه الحقيقة أيضاً هو أن القديس يوحنا لم يذكر أسمه بالمرة فلي الإنجيل الرابع، بينما أسمه مذكور في الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولي 20مرة، كما أن يذكر يوحنا المعمدان باسمه "يوحنا" فقط بدون لقب المعمدان مما يدل علي أن يوحنا ابن زبدى كاتب الإنجيل كان معروفاً للجميع وقت كتابة الإنجيل بلقب آخر هو التلميذ المحبوب.
ويجد البعض صعوبة في أن يصف القديس يوحنا نفسه بالتلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه، ويجد من أيضاً أنه من الصعب أن يكون هذا الحب تفضيلي بمعنى أن الرب فضل يوحنا علي بقية التلاميذ. ولكن ما كتبه القديس يوحنا في رسالته الأولي عن المحبة وحب الله الذي ظهر في المسيح، وما ركز عليه أيضاً في الإنجيل الذي كتبه بالروح القدس عن حب الله الأبدي ومحبته للبشرية التي تفوق الوصف "لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ" (يو3:16)، وكذلك إدراكه لحب الرب يسوع المسيح العظيم الذي لا حد له، واقترابه من فكر الرب وعقله وقلبه أنعكس عليه هو نفسه ولهذا صار التلميذ المحبوب، وأشتهر بذلك في شيخوخته. وكان هذا اللقب علامة تواضع أكثر منه تفضيل فقد أخفي أسمه وذكر ما يمتلكه أكثر من أسمه وأعظم، وهو حب الرب يسوع المسيح له.*

*الخلفية اليهودية الفلسطينية للكاتب*

*بينا أعلاه أن كاتب الإنجيل الرابع هو شاهد عيان لما سجله ودونه بالروح القدس في الإنجيل وأنه يوحنا ابن زبدى تلميذ المسيح وأحد الثلاثة المقربين من الرب والتلميذ "الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ".
وفيما يلي نقدم الأدلة علي أنه كان من يهود فلسطين*

*معرفته الدقيقة بالعادات اليهودية:
يقدم القديس يوحنا معلومات دقيقة، وأن كانت بصورة عفوية، وتلقائية عن عادات وشرائع اليهود كيهودي يعرف عادات وشعائر قومه، فيتكلم عن شريعة التطهير "وَكَانَتْ سِتَّةُ أَجْرَانٍ مِنْ حِجَارَةٍ مَوْضُوعَةً هُنَاكَ حَسَبَ تَطْهِيرِ الْيَهُودِ " (يو2:6)، " وَحَدَثَتْ مُبَاحَثَةٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِ يُوحَنَّا مَعَ يَهُودٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ التَّطْهِيرِ" (يو3:25)، " وَكَانَ فِصْحُ الْيَهُودِ قَرِيباً. فَصَعِدَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْكُوَرِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ قَبْلَ الْفِصْحِ لِيُطَهِّرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ" (يو11:55)، ويتكلم عن نظرة لليهود للأمم كنجسين "وَلَمْ يَدْخُلُوا هُمْ (رؤساء الكهنة) إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ لِكَيْ لاَ يَتَنَجَّسُوا فَيَأْكُلُونَ الْفِصْحَ" (يو18:28)، ويذكر عادة اليهود في تكفين الموتى "فَأَخَذَا جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ وَلَفَّاهُ بِأَكْفَانٍ مَعَ الأَطْيَابِ كَمَا لِلْيَهُودِ عَادَةٌ أَنْ يُكَفِّنُوا" (يو19:40). ويذكر أهم أعياد اليهود كالفصح والمظال والتجديد ويتكلم عنها بالتفصيل (يو7:2،3؛10:22؛11:55). ويتكلم عن الحرم اليهودي من المجمع والذي يعنى القطع من جسم الأمة (يو9:22). وذكرعادة اليهود في عدم بقاء أجسام المحكوم عليه بالإعدام معلقة في السبت العظيم (يو19:31). وتحدث عن فكر اليهود من جهة المرأة وإقلالهم من شأنها "وَكَانُوا يَتَعَجَّبُونَ أَنَّهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ " (يو4:27). وتكلم عن عادة اليهود فيما يختص بتحريم أي عمل في السبت "فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ لِلَّذِي شُفِيَ: إِنَّهُ سَبْتٌ! لاَ يَحِلُّ لَكَ أَنْ تَحْمِلَ سَرِيرَكَ" (يو5:10). كما تحدث عن فكرهم من جهة وراثة الخطية "مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟" (يو9:2).
ويجب أن نضع في اعتبارنا أنه عندما يتحدث عن اليهود بعبارات مثل " كَمَا لِلْيَهُودِ عَادَةٌ" (يو19:40)، لا يعنى أنه يتكلم عن أناس لم يكن هو منهم من قبل، بل علي العكس، فهو يؤكد أنه منهم بقوله عنهم أنهم خاصة الله "إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ "(يو1:11)، وبتأكيده أنه التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه وكل تلاميذ المسيح أصلاً من اليهود. كما أنه كان من عادة الرسل كُتاب العهد الجديد برغم أنهم جميعاً – عدا القديس لوقا – من أصل يهودي أن يتكلموا عن اليهود واليهودية كأصحاب ديانة أخرى ودين آخر، لأنه بانضمامهم للمسيحية وتركهم لليهودية فقد انفصلوا تماماً عن اليهود واليهودية وصاروا ينظرون إليها كديانة أخرى عن ديانتهم المسيحية، وعلي سبيل المثال يقول القديس بولس الرسول والذي كان يهودياً متعصباً ومضطهداً للمسيحية "مِنَ الْيَهُودِ خَمْسَ مَرَّاتٍ قَبِلْتُ أَرْبَعِينَ جَلْدَةً إِلاَّ وَاحِدَةً" (2كو11:24)، " الْيَهُودِ،الَّذِينَ قَتَلُوا الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ وَأَنْبِيَاءَهُمْ، وَاضْطَهَدُونَا نَحْنُ. وَهُمْ غَيْرُ مُرْضِينَ لِلَّهِ وَأَضْدَادٌ لِجَمِيعِ النَّاسِ" (1تس2:14و15)*

*معرفته الدقيقة بالتاريخ اليهودي المعاصر:
يقدم القديس يوحنا معلومات وفيرة عن تاريخ اليهود المعاصر للرب يسوع المسيح كواحد من الذين عاشوا في تلك الفترة فيذكر المدة التي بنى فيها الهيكل الذي بناه هيرودس بقول الآية "فِي سِتٍّ وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً بُنِيَ هَذَا الْهَيْكَلُ" (يو2:20)، ويذكر المواقف السياسية لليهود من جهة عدواتهم للسامريين "لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ لاَ يُعَامِلُونَ السَّامِرِيِّينَ" (يو4:9)، وازدرائهم بيهود الشتات "فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ: إِلَى أَيْنَ هَذَا (المسيح) مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ حَتَّى لاَ نَجِدَهُ نَحْنُ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى شَتَاتِ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ وَيُعَلِّمَ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ؟" (يو7:35)، ويسجل تاريخ رؤساء الكهنة المعاصرين ويذكر أن "قَيَافَا كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ" (يو11:49)، وأن " وَمَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى حَنَّانَ أَوَّلاً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ حَمَا قَيَافَا الَّذِي كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ" (يو18:13).*

*معرفته الدقيقة بجغرافية فلسطين:
كما يقدم القديس يوحنا أيضا معلومات دقيقة عن جغرافية فلسطين ويبدو واضحاً من تعليقاته معرفته الشخصية بكل ما ذكره وسجله في الإنجيل الرابع. فيسجل الاسم العبري لبركة كانت بالقرب من باب الضان وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ عِنْدَ بَابِ الضَّأْنِ بِرْكَةٌ يُقَالُ لَهَا بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «بَيْتُ حِسْدَا» لَهَا خَمْسَةُ أَرْوِقَةٍ" (يو5:2)، وهذه التفصيلات برهنت عليها الحفريات الحديثة التي كشفت عن بركة ذات خمسة أروقة، بالقرب من الهيكل ولها صفات تفترض أنه للماء خواص شفاء. وتكلم عن الموضع الذي كان فيه كرسي الولاية وذكر اسمه العبري "جباثا"، "وَجَلَسَ (بيلاطس) عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ الْوِلاَيَةِ فِي مَوْضِعٍ يُقَالُ لَهُ الْبلاَطُ وَبِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ جَبَّاثَا " (يو19: 13)، وهذه المنطقة برهنت الاكتشافات الأثرية علي وجودها بالقرب من برج انطونيا الذي يطل علي منطقة الهيكل.
ويفسر معنى اسم " بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ ". بقوله " الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مُرْسَلٌ" (يو9:7)، ويقول عن موضع الجمجمة " الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ مَوْضِعُ الْجُمْجُمَةِ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ جُلْجُثَةُ " (يو19: 17).ويذكر التفاصيل الطبوغرافية (الطبوغرافية هى الوصف أو الرسم الدقيق للأماكن ويشمل الوديان والجبال والسهول والأنهار والطرق والجسور … إلخ. (قاموس المورد).)** للمدن التي سار فيها المسيح بدقة، فيحدد موضع "بَيْتِ عَبْرَةَ فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ " (يو1:28)، و"عَيْنِ نُونٍ بِقُرْبِ سَالِيمَ" (يو3:23)، " وسُوخَارُ بِقُرْبِ الضَّيْعَةِ الَّتِي وَهَبَهَا يَعْقُوبُ لِيُوسُفَ ابْنِهِ" (يو4:5)، ويذكر اسم طبرية كاسم متبادل لبحر الجليل "بَحْرِ الْجَلِيلِ وَهُوَ بَحْرُ طَبَرِيَّةَ" (يو6:1؛21:1)، ويميز بيت عنيا القريبة "وَكَانَتْ بَيْتُ عَنْيَا قَرِيبَةً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ نَحْوَ خَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ غَلْوَةً" (يو11:18)،عن بيت عبرة التي "بَيْتِ عَبْرَةَ فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ" (يو1:28)، ويميز بين " قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ" (يو2:1) و" بَيْتِ صَيْدَا الْجَلِيلِ" (يو12: 21) وغيرهما، ووصف الطريق من قانا إلي كفر ناحوم بالانحدار "وَبَعْدَ هَذَا انْحَدَرَ إِلَى كَفْرِنَاحُومَ " (يو2:12). وتحدث عن أورشليم كخبير بمواقعها ودروبها وعلي سبيل المثال يذكر موقع بستان جثسيمانى بقوله " عَبْرِ وَادِي قَدْرُونَ حَيْثُ كَانَ بُسْتَانٌ" (يو18:1)، وذكر موقع "بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ" (يو9:7و11) و"بِرْكَةٌ يُقَالُ لَهَا بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «بَيْتُ حِسْدَا»" (يو5:2) وميز بينهما، وحدد موقع باب سليمان " وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَتَمَشَّى فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فِي رِوَاقِ سُلَيْمَانَ " (يو10:23)، والخزانة في الهيكل " هَذَا الْكلاَمُ قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ فِي الْخِزَانَةِ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ " (يو8:20)، وحدد موقع افرايم بالقرب " الْكُورَةِ الْقَرِيبَةِ مِنَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا أَفْرَايِمُ" (يو11:54).
وهذه المعلومات الجغرافية الطبوغرافية الدقيقة التي كتبها بصورة تلقائية عفوية تبرهن وتؤكد بل وتقطع أن الكاتب عاش في هذه البلاد وتربي فيها وصار في مدنها وعرف كل مواقعها. وهذا ينطبق تماماً علي القديس يوحنا الرسول ابن زبدى الصياد الجليلي، صاحب سفينة صيد السمك والذي كان يعرفه رئيس الكهنة في أورشليم والذي تجول مع الرب يسوع المسيح مدة أكثر من ثلاث سنوات في معظم مدن فلسطين وبراريها وطرقها العامة.*

*أسلوب الكاتب ولغته يدلان علي أصله الآرامي:*​​*عند قراءة الإنجيل، خاصة في لغته اليونانية، يبدو واضحاً للدرس أن الإنجيل مكتوب بلغة آرامية وأسلوب آرامي في حروف وكلمات يونانية، فهو يسجل أقوال الرب يسوع المسيح وخُطبه ويدونها بأسلوبها الآرامي وتعابيرها العبرية من "ثنائيات" و"رباعيات" ويكرر استخدام أدوات الربط والعطف كثيراً، ويكتب كلمات آرامية وعبرية ويفسرها أو يترجمها إلي اليونانية، وأحياناً يذكر الكلمة في اليونانية ويرجعها إلي أصلها العبري؛ مثل "رَبِّي (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: يَا مُعَلِّمُ) أَيْنَ تَمْكُثُ؟" (يو1:38)، "قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَسِيَّا (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: الْمَسِيحُ)" (يو1:41)، "مَسِيَّا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ" (يو4:25)، "أَنْتَ تُدْعَى صَفَا (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: بُطْرُسُ) " (يو1:42)، "بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ. الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مُرْسَلٌ" (يو9:7)، "رَبُّونِي الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ يَا مُعَلِّمُ" (يو20:16)، "أَمَّا تُومَا أَحَدُ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ" (يو20:24)،"مَوْضِعُ الْجُمْجُمَةِ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ جُلْجُثَةُ" (يو19:17).
وتكررت في الإنجيل كلمات بذاتها وبحروفها مرات كثيرة بما لا يتفق أبداً مع اللغة اليونانية، فقد نقل الكاتب القديس كلمات المسيح في الآرامية بحرفها وأسلوبها إلي اليونانية مراعياً تسجيل ما قاله وعمله الرب يسوع المسيح كما هو بكل دقة في نفس صياغتها الآرامية وأسلوبها الآرامي ولكن بكلمات يونانية وحروف يونانية، فقد كرر كلمات "عرف" 55 مرة، "آمن" 98 مرة، "أحب" 45 مرة؛ وهو يكرر ألفاظ "الحقيقة" 25 مرة، و"النور" 23 مرة، و"الحياة" 26 مرة، و"العالم" 78 مرة، و"الظلمة" 13 مرة، و"الاسم" 25 مرة، و"الكلمة" 50 مرة، و"العمل" 27 مرة، و"الآية" 15 مرة، و"الشهادة" 47 مرة، و"إحياء" 52 مرة، و"مجد" 42 مرة**("صوفية المسيحية، الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا" أ. يوسف درة الحداد ص 61)* 
​​*استخدام الكاتب لنص العهد القديم العبري:*​*​​​*وما يدل أيضا علي أن الكاتب يهودي من فلسطين هو استخدامه لنص العهد القديم العبري عندما يشير إلي نبوات العهد القديم عن الرب يسوع المسيح، وقد نقل ثلاث نبوّات من النص العبري مباشرة (يو 14:12-25؛ 38:13؛ 37:9) بل أنه في بعض النبوّات التي ينقلها عن النص اليوناني للترجمة السبعينية يراجع النص اليوناني علي النص العبري وينقحه (يو 23:1؛ 3:3؛ 40:12)​ 
​*تم بنعمة المسيح انجيل يوحنا عن مقال للأب عبد المسيح بسيط بتصرف منى و تأتى باقية الاسفار تباعا*​


----------



## Fadie (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*كرازة الاباء الرسل بأنجيل المسيح*

*سفر أعمال الرسل*

*مقدمة*

*يقدم لنا هذا السفر أعمال الروح القدس، المعزي، الذي وعد به السيد تلاميذه. إذ نراه وراء تاريخ الكنيسة، فهو القائد الحقيقي والمرشد والمعلم القادر أن يجتذب النفوس لتختبر عمل السيد المسيح الخلاصي. يُشرق على الكنيسة بنوره، فيملأها وسط الضيقات ببهاءٍ إلهيٍ خفي جذَّاب، ويعمل بناره المتقدة، فيلهب القلوب بنار الحب الإلهي. إنه النهر الإلهي الذي ينساب من السماء ليقيم علي الأرض مدينة الله، الفردوس الإلهي المثمر، عوض البرية القاحلة بالجفاف الروحي. *

*الأناجيل هي تاريخ ما فعله المسيح وما قاله، وسفر الأعمال ما قاله المعزي الآخر وما فعله. لكن هذا الروح صنع أمورًا كثيرة، وردت في الأناجيل أيضًا، والمسيح لا يزال يعمل في سفر الأعمال في البشر كما عمل في الأناجيل. فقط عمل الروح هناك في الهيكل، والآن يعمل خلال الرسل. هناك عمل، إذ جاء إلى رحم البتول وشكَّل الهيكل، والآن يعمل في نفوس الرسل. هناك جاء على شكل حمامة، وهنا على شكل نارٍِ.*

*لوقا كاتب السفر*

*الادلة الداخلية*​*1. يعلن الكاتب انه رفيق الرسول بولس في أسفاره حتى سفره الأخير إلي روما (أع16: 10-40 ؛ 20: 5-6؛ 21: 1-8؛ 27: 1-28: 16).*
*2. يتشابه مع انجيل لوقا من جهة الشخص المُوجه له السفر (لو 1: 1-4؛ أع1: 1)، وهو ثاوفيلس، غالبًا من أشراف الإسكندرية. كما يتشابهان في اللغة والأسلوب.*
*3. وحدة الفكر في السفرين، نذكر على سبيل المثال:*
* يشتركان في الدوافع الأساسية: الاهتمام بالجانب التاريخي، وأيضًا الجغرافي، وتأكيد دور الروح القدس في خدمة المسيح (انجيل لوقا) وفي خدمة الرسل (أعمال الرسل).*
* الاهتمام بخلاص العالم كله (لو 2: 32؛ أع 10: 34).*
*الاهتمام بخدمة المرأة (لو 7: 37-38؛ أع 9: 36).*
* الاهتمام بالصلاة (لو 11: 13؛ أع 1: 24).*
* ذكرت كلمة النعمة (Xapic) في إنجيل لوقا 9 مرات، وسفر الأعمال 17 مرة، بينما لم ترد في إنجيل متى أو مرقس.*
* الاهتمام بمغفرة الخطايا (لو 2:38؛ أع 5: 31).*
* لا يحملان روح التعصب تجاه الحكومات الأجنبية (لو 20: 20-26؛ أع 16: 36-39).*
* استخدام مصطلحات طبية دقيقة، واهتمام السفرين بالمرضى، والعناية بهم، ومعجزات الشفاء، حيث أن الكاتب هو لوقا الطبيب. *

*الأدلة الخارجية*​*1. وثيقة ترجع إلى حوالي عام 160 م، عبارة عن مقدمة لإنجيل لوقا، وقد أضافت أن **لوقا كاتب سفر الأعمال، كٌتبت هذه الوثيقة ضد مرقيون **Anti-Marcionite.*

*2. القانون الموراتوري للأسفار المقدسة (ما بين 170 و200 م) يضع سفر "أعمال جميع الرسل" ضمن الأسفار القانونية (لأن مرقيون كان يحسب القديس بولس وحده رسولاً دون غيره).*

*3. يقول القديس إيرينيؤس إن لوقا "زميل بولس" هو كاتب الإنجيل والأعمال.*

*4. جاء في إكليمنضس السكندري (حوالي 190 م): [يشهد لوقا في سفر الأعمال أن بولس قال لرجال أثينا: "أنا أرى أنكم متدينون في كل شيء".]*

*5. جاء أيضًا في القديس إكليمنضس السكندري: [معروف أن لوقا هو الذي كتب بقلمه أعمال الرسل.]*

*6. جاء في العلامة ترتليان (حوالي سنة 200 م)، في حديثه عن حلول الروح القدس على الرسل في العلية وهم يصلون أنها حقيقة واردة في "تسجيل لوقا"، أي في سفر الأعمال.*

*7. جاء في يوسابيوس القيصري: [لوقا من جهة جنسه مواطن من إنطاكية، مهنته طبيب، اشترك أساسًا مع بولس، ومع بقية الرسل، ولكن بصورة أقل. وترك لنا أمثلة لشفاء النفوس التي اكتسبها وذلك في سفرين ملهمين: الإنجيل وأعمال الرسل.]*

*8. اقتباس كثير من الآباء والكتابات منذ القرن الأول من هذا السفر وقد خصّص الخوري بولس الفغالي فصلاً كاملاً عن اقتباسات الآباء الأوّلين من سفر الأعمال، مثل القديس إكليمنضس الروماني، ورسالة برناباس، والديداكية، والراعي لهرماس، ورسالة الشهيد إغناطيوس إلى ماغنزيا، والقديس بوليكربس أسقف سميرنا، واستشهاد بوليكاربوس، والرسالة إلى ديوغنيتس، ومخطوطة وصايا رؤساء الآباء الاثني عشر، والشهيد يوستين، وأعمال بولس (حوالي سنة 160م)، وخطاب من جنوب الغال سنة 177 ورد في يوسابيوس.*

*اسماء سفر اعمال الرسل*​*1. أعمال الرسل praxeiv twn apostolwn كما جاء في Res Gestae وفي نسخة Codex Bezae.*
*2. أعمال الرسل القديسين praxeiv twn agiwn apostolwn كما جاء في النسخة الإسكندرانية Codex Alexandrinus[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]،*​* ونسخ أخرى، وفي كثير من كتابات الآباء اليونانيين واللاتين.*
*3. دعاه البعض "الإنجيل الخامس"، ودعاه Oecumenius "إنجيل الروح القدس".*
*4. دعاه القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم "الكتاب to biblion"، و"الدليل على القيامة apodeixiv anastasewv".*

*تاريخ كتابة السفر*​*يظن البعض أن السفر قد كُتب في الإسكندرية، لكن غالبية الدارسين يرون أنه كُتب في روما أثناء سجن الرسول بولس بعد وصول القديس لوقا إليها مع القديس بولس (أع 28: 16).*
*يرى كثير من الدارسين أن سفر الأعمال كُتب حوالي سنة 63م حيث نهاية ما ورد في السفر. في هذه الفترة بدأت حرب شنعاء ضد المسيحيين، وربما استشهد القديس لوقا بعد فترة وجيزة. وإذ أُحرقت روما وتعرض المسيحيون للذبح والحرق تأخر ظهور إنجيل لوقا وسفر الأعمال (ككتابٍ واحدٍ)، ولم يظهر إلا بعد الحرب السبعينية (حرق الهيكل علي يد تيطس) وهدوء الموقف واستعادة الكنيسة شيئًا من الحرية.*​*يبرّر بعض الدارسين كتابة السفر قبل عام 64م بالآتي:*

*1. يظهر اهتمام القدّيس لوقا في إنجيله بأورشليم أكثر من الإنجيليّين متى ومرقس، فقد دُعي "راوي الرحلات Travel-narrative (لو9: 51-16: 15). حيث ركّز على تحرّكات يسوع المسيح نحو أورشليم. ويظهر اهتمامه بالمدينة المقدّسة في عرضه للقصص الخاصة بالقيامة. فقد ركّز على أورشليم. فلو أنّه سجّل السفر بعد أحداث خراب أورشليم عام 70م لما تجاهل هذا الحدث.*
*2. إذ يسجّل السفر ما عانته الكنيسة الأولى من متاعب ما كان يمكن تجاهل الاضطهاد الذي أثاره نيرون عام 64م، حيث استشهدت أعداد كبيرة من المسيحيّين من بينهم القدّيس بطرس وبولس. حتمًا سُجّل هذا السفر قبل ثورة نيرون العارمة، خاصة وأن السفر روى استشهاد كل من يعقوب بن زبدي واستفانوس، فلماذا لم يشر إلى استشهاد القدّيسين بطرس وبولس؟*
*3. يقدّم لنا السفر طبيعة اللاهوت المسيحي في صورته البدائيّة كما يناسب بدء عصر الرسل. فلغة السفر اللاهوتيّة تكشف إلى حد ما عن تاريخ كتابته، مثل دعوة المسيحيّين "تلاميذ" والإشارة إلى يوم الأحد بأول الأسبوع، كما جاء الوصف لكثير من الأحداث تكشف أن الكاتب شاهد عيان له علاقة قويّة بالرسل ويعيش في جوّ الكنيسة في عصر الرسل.*
*4. اتجاه الدولة نحو الكنيسة: يلاحظ في السفر أن الحكّام الرومان والقادة لم يثيروا اضطهادات ضد الكنيسة، وإن وُجدت فهي بوازع من اليهود. وفي بعض المواقف وقف الحكّام في صف بعض الرسل مثل القدّيس بولس حيث أنقذوا حياته من الخطط التي وضعها اليهود لقتله. هذا الاتّجاه كان سائدًا قبل اضطهاد نيرون للكنيسة عام 64م.*
*5. لم يشر سفر الأعمال إلى رسائل القدّيس بولس وغيره من الرسل ممّا يظهر أنّه كتب قبل جمع هذه الرسائل.*

*سفر ملىء بالاعلانات الألهية تؤكد وحيه من الله*​*1. حلول الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين (ص 2) تحقيقًَا للوعد الإلهي (يؤ 2: 28-32)، غايته التمتّع بقوة الشهادة للسيّد المسيح.*

*2. التكلّم بالألسنة (ص 2)، غايته ردّ الأمم إلى الحضن الإلهي، حيث يسمع كل إنسان إنجيل الخلاص بلغته التي وُلد فيها.*

*3. موت حنانيا وسفيرة لأنّهما كذبا على الروح القدس (5: 1-11)، لبثّ روح المخافة مع الحب الإلهي الفائق، فلا تمتد يد المؤمن لتفسد مقدّسات اللَّه وتستخف بحبّه.*

*4. انفتاح أبواب السجن أمام الرسل (5: 19-20)، إذ لا يمكن للعالم بكل طاقاته أن يكتم كلمة اللَّه.*

*5. رؤيا إستفانوس للسماوات المفتوحة أثناء رجمه (7: 55)، تعلن مساندة السيّد المسيح نفسه للشهود الأمناء له.*

*6. ظهور السيّد المسيح لشاول الطرسوسي وهو في طريقه إلى دمشق (9: 1-6)، ليشهد له أمام الأمم، ويُسرّ بشركة الآلام مع مخلّصه للتمتّع بقوّة قيامته.*

*7. إعادة البصر لشاول (9: 15-22)، ليُدرك تمتّعه بالبصيرة الداخليَّة ويعتزّ بها.*

*8. رؤيا كرنيليوس (10: 1-8)، ليصير شاهدًا على محبّة اللَّه لكل الأمم بلا محاباةٍ.*

*9. رؤيا بطرس الرسول (10: 9-48)، ليحرره من حرفيّة الناموس التي تقف حجابّا حاجزًا للخدمة بين الأمم.*

*10. نبوّة أغابوس عن المجاعة (11: 28)، لكي يشترك المؤمنون بالحب العملي في مساندة إخوتهم المحتاجين.*

*11. انطلاق الرسول للخدمة بعد رجمه مباشرة (14: 19-20)؛ لا توجد قوّة ما تعوق الشهادة للقائم من الأموات. *

*12. رؤيا بولس الرسول عن المكدوني الذي يطلب العبور إليه (16: 9)، لكي يعبر الإنجيل إلى قارة أوربّا.*

*13. الزلزلة وفتح أبواب السجن وسقوط القيود في سجن فيلبّي (16: 25-31)، غايتها الإعلان عن استجابة السماء للمسبحين، وقبول السجّان وأهل بيته الإيمان.*

*14. سقوط أبناء سكاوا اليهودي السبعة في خزي وفضيحة عندما أرادوا إخراج الروح الشرّير باسم يسوع الذي يكرز به بولس (19: 13-16)، لإعلان عدم إساءة استخدام اسم يسوع، فإنّه يعمل خلال المؤمنين به، الصادقين في إيمانهم.*

*15. نبوّة أغابوس عمّا سيحلّ بالرسول بولس في أورشليم (21: 10-14)، ليكشف اللَّه عن تسليم بولس الرسول حياته، وعن استعداد الرسول أن يموت من أجل المسيح، كما تكشف عن مشاعر الحب المتبادل بين الخدّام والشعب في المسيح يسوع.*

*16. لم تصب لدغات الحيّة حياة الرسول بولس (28: 3-5)، لكي يؤمن أهل الجزيرة بالسيد المسيح الحافظ خدّامه.*

*17. يسند الرب رسله وخدّامه بالآيات لا لهدف سوى الشهادة لعمل المسيح الخلاصي.*​*
**خلال بطرس الرسول شًفي الأعرج (ص 3)، وبظلّه شُفي مرضى كثيرون (5: 15-16)، كما شفى المفلوج إينياس (9: 33-34)، وأقام طابيثا من الموت (9: 36-40).*
*صنع القدّيس إستفانوس عجائب وآيات (8: 6-7، 13)، وأيضًا القدّيسان بولس وبرنابا (14: 3).*​[/FONT]


----------



## Fadie (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*بولس العظيم و ادلة وحى رسائله الــ 14*​ 
*بولس رسول يسوع المسيح*​ 
*لم يكن ضمن التلاميذ ولا حتى السبعين رسول بل و لم يرى السيد المسيح فى اثناء حياته على الارض و رغم هذا فقد ظهر له يسوع المسيح و قال عنه لحنانيا*​ 
*(اع9:15-16)*​ 
*فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «اذْهَبْ لأَنَّ هَذَا لِي إِنَاءٌ مُخْتَارٌ لِيَحْمِلَ اسْمِي أَمَامَ أُمَمٍ وَمُلُوكٍ وَبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ*​

​لأَنِّي سَأُرِيهِ كَمْ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي».​ 
فَمَضَى حَنَانِيَّا وَدَخَلَ الْبَيْتَ وَوَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ يَدَيْهِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الأَخُ شَاوُلُ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ الَّذِي ظَهَرَ لَكَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي جِئْتَ فِيهِ لِكَيْ تُبْصِرَ وَتَمْتَلِئَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ».​ 
لم يكن مجرد رسول عادى مثل برنابا بل جاءه اعلان الله و دعوة الله له مباشرة فقال​ 
(غل1:11-19)​ 
*وَأُعَرِّفُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ الإِنْجِيلَ الَّذِي بَشَّرْتُ بِهِ، أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِحَسَبِ إِنْسَانٍ*​ 
*لأَنِّي لَمْ أَقْبَلْهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ إِنْسَانٍ وَلاَ عُلِّمْتُهُ. بَلْ بِإِعْلاَنِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. *​ 
*فَإِنَّكُمْ سَمِعْتُمْ بِسِيرَتِي قَبْلاً فِي الدِّيَانَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، أَنِّي كُنْتُ أَضْطَهِدُ كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ بِإِفْرَاطٍ وَأُتْلِفُهَا.*​ 
*وَكُنْتُ أَتَقَدَّمُ فِي الدِّيَانَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ عَلَى كَثِيرِينَ مِنْ أَتْرَابِي فِي جِنْسِي، إِذْ كُنْتُ أَوْفَرَ غَيْرَةً فِي تَقْلِيدَاتِ آبَائِي.*​ 
*وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا سَرَّ اللهَ الَّذِي أَفْرَزَنِي مِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّي، وَدَعَانِي بِنِعْمَتِهِ*​ 
*أَنْ يُعْلِنَ ابْنَهُ فِيَّ لِأُبَشِّرَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، لِلْوَقْتِ لَمْ أَسْتَشِرْ لَحْماً وَدَماً*​ 
*1كو11:23-25*​ 
*لأَنَّنِي تَسَلَّمْتُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ مَا سَلَّمْتُكُمْ أَيْضاً: إِنَّ الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ فِي اللَّيْلَةِ الَّتِي أُسْلِمَ فِيهَا أَخَذَ خُبْزاً*​ 
*وَشَكَرَ فَكَسَّرَ وَقَالَ: «خُذُوا كُلُوا هَذَا هُوَ جَسَدِي الْمَكْسُورُ لأَجْلِكُمُ. اصْنَعُوا هَذَا لِذِكْرِي»*​ 
*كَذَلِكَ الْكَأْسَ أَيْضاً بَعْدَمَا تَعَشَّوْا قَائِلاً: «هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ هِيَ الْعَهْدُ الْجَدِيدُ بِدَمِي. اصْنَعُوا هَذَا كُلَّمَا شَرِبْتُمْ لِذِكْرِي».*​ 
*افسس3:3*​ 
*أَنَّهُ بِإِعْلاَنٍ عَرَّفَنِي بِالسِّرِّ. كَمَا سَبَقْتُ فَكَتَبْتُ بِالإِيجَازِ*​ 
*رو15:16-19*​ 
*حَتَّى أَكُونَ خَادِماً لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لأَجْلِ الأُمَمِ مُبَاشِراً لإِنْجِيلِ اللهِ كَكَاهِنٍ لِيَكُونَ قُرْبَانُ الأُمَمِ مَقْبُولاً مُقَدَّساً بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.*​ 
*فَلِي افْتِخَارٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ مِنْ جِهَةِ مَا لِلَّهِ. *​ 
*لأَنِّي لاَ أَجْسُرُ أَنْ أَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِمَّا لَمْ يَفْعَلْهُ الْمَسِيحُ بِوَاسِطَتِي لأَجْلِ إِطَاعَةِ الأُمَمِ بِالْقَوْلِ وَالْفِعْلِ*​ 
*بِقُوَّةِ آيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ بِقُوَّةِ رُوحِ اللهِ. حَتَّى إِنِّي مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَمَا حَوْلَهَا إِلَى إِللِّيرِيكُونَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُ التَّبْشِيرَ بِإِنْجِيلِ الْمَسِيحِ. *​ 
*و قال له الله*​ 
*أع23:11*​ 
*وَفِي اللَّيْلَةِ التَّالِيَةِ وَقَفَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ وَقَالَ: «ثِقْ يَا بُولُسُ لأَنَّكَ كَمَا شَهِدْتَ بِمَا لِي فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَشْهَدَ فِي رُومِيَةَ أَيْضاً».*​ 
*و ايضا*​ 
*أع18:9-10*​ 
*فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِبُولُسَ بِرُؤْيَا فِي اللَّيْلِ: «لاَ تَخَفْ بَلْ تَكَلَّمْ وَلاَ تَسْكُتْ*​

*لأَنِّي أَنَا مَعَكَ وَلاَ يَقَعُ بِكَ أَحَدٌ لِيُؤْذِيَكَ لأَنَّ لِي شَعْباً كَثِيراً فِي هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ»*​

*و كذلك*​

*أع18:5*​ 
*"كان بولس منحصرا بالروح القدس و هو يشهد لليهود بالمسيح يسوع"*​ 
*1تس2:9*​ 
فَإِنَّكُمْ تَذْكُرُونَ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ تَعَبَنَا وَكَدَّنَا، إِذْ كُنَّا نَكْرِزُ لَكُمْ بِإِنْجِيلِ اللهِ، وَنَحْنُ عَامِلُونَ لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً كَيْ لاَ نُثَقِّلَ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْكُمْ.​ 
*و فى أغلب رسائله يعلن انه عبد و رسول يسوع المسيح*​

*رو1:1*​ 
​​​​بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح المدعو رسولا المفرز لانجيل الله​ 
1كو1:1​ 
بولس المدعو رسولا ليسوع المسيح بمشيئة الله​ 
اف1:1​ 
بولس رسول يسوع المسيح بمشيئة الله​

و أكبر أعلان عن وحى الكتاب المقدس جاء على لسان بولس​

2تى3:16​ 
كل الكتاب هو موحىبه من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر​ 
و رغم ان رسائل بولس كتبت قبل اسفار اخرى كثيرة الا انه كان يسبق التاريخ فى هذا الاعلان و هذا معروف جدا فنجد ان موسى حين كتب التكوين و لم يكن قد بلغ الثمانين عاما كتب اسم الرب يهوة فى حين ان الله اعلن له عن اسمه يهوة و هو فى الثمانين من عمره​ 
و رغم هذا و بغض النظر عن هذا الاعتراض فأن هذا النص كافى جدا لأثبات مصداقية وحى رسائل بولس​ 
*استشهادات الاباء*​ 
*ان كم الاستشهادات فى كتابات الابء هو كم هائل جدا فقد استشهد برسائل بولس جميع الاباء تقريبا*​ 
*اكليمندس الرومانى و كان تلميذ بولس و ذكره بولس فى في 4:3*​ 
*اريناؤس اسقف ليون(120-202)*​ 
*القديس اغناطيوس الانطاكى(30-170) و الذى أقر بوحى الاربعة عشر رسالة للقديس بولس كاملة فى رسالته الى افسس2:26*​ 
*بوليكاربوس الذى كان تلميذا ليوحنا الحبيب و الذى تعامل وجها لوجه مع كثيريين ممن راوا السيد المسيح و قد كتب رسالة قصيرة استشهد فيها 17 مرة برسائل بولس منهم مرتين من الرسالة الى العبرانيين*​ 
*هذا بالاضافة الى اباء القرن الثانى و منهم بابياس و يوستينوس الشهيد و تاتيان السورى بالاضافة الى ذكر ال 14 رسالة فى الوثيقة الموراتورية المحفوظة فى المكتبة الامبروسية بميلان حاليا*​ 
*ثم اكليمندس السكندرى و ترتيليان و هيبوليتوس و اوريجن*​ 
*كل هؤلاء أقروا بوحى رسائل بولس ال 14 حتى جاء يوسابيوس القيصرى و من بعده اثناسيوس و اللائحة الاثناسيوسية*​ 
*فى كل هذه القرون شهد الاباء لوحى رسائل بولس*​ 
*تمت رسائل بولس بنعمة المسيح و تأتى باقية الاسفار تباعا*​​


----------



## Fadie (3 نوفمبر 2006)

لقد قلت ان اى مشاركة قبل الانتهاء من الرد على شبهتك ستحذف

لست انا الناسخ و اللاصق انا لى 13 ساعة امام الجهاز اعد هذه الردود من الكتاب المقدس و المراجع و من الصباح لم اخرج من هذا الموضوع و لم اكتب اى رد فى اى موضوع اخر


----------



## alpharomio (3 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب يا فادي مصدقك

طيب مادام أنت تملك ردودا......ضعها في أي موقع شئت بهذه الطريقة
لكن هنا حوار وقد بينت لك الفرق بين المنتدى والموقع...........الحوار نقطة نقطة يا فادي

مادام لديك ردودا إحتفظ بها حين تحتاجها وناقشني نقطة نقطة ؟!

يا رب تكون فهمتني يا فادي ؟!


----------



## alpharomio (3 نوفمبر 2006)

بالله عليك كيف تريدني ان أرد على كل هذا ؟!

أتريدني أن أنقل لك كتابا أنا الآخر  أم ماذا ؟!

حسنا يمكنني أن أفعل وبسهولة أن ارص لك أنا الآخر ....3 أو 4 كتب لا رد عليهم حتى الآن؟!
هل تقبل ذلك؟!

لو كنت تريد حوارا فكما قلت لك نقطة نقطة.......وسنقتل كل نقطة بحثا
أما بهذه الطريقة فإسمحلي أقولك........أنت تخدع نفسك وتهرب من الحوار


----------



## Fadie (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*رسالة يعقوب*

*يعقوب4:5*

ام تظنون ان الكتاب يقول باطلا.الروح الذي حل فينا يشتاق

رسالتى بطرس الرسول

بطرس هو احد الاثنى عشر تلميذ و يقول الوحى عنه

اع 4:8 حينئذ امتلأ بطرس من الروح القدس وقال لهم يا رؤساء الشعب وشيوخ اسرائيل

اع 10:19 وبينما بطرس متفكر في الرؤيا قال له الروح هوذا ثلاثة رجال يطلبونك.

و يقول بطرس فى رسالته الثانية

1:21

لانه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس

و فى هذا دلالة ليس على وحى رسائل بطرس فقط بل على كل اسفار الكتاب المقدس

رسائل يوحنا الثلاث

يقول البشير يوحنا فى مستهل رسالته الاولى

1 الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته ايدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة.2 فان الحياة أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الابدية التي كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا.3 الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم ايضا شركة معنا.واما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح.4 ونكتب اليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملا 5 وهذا هو الخبر الذي سمعناه منه ونخبركم به ان الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة

و فى هذا تأكيد على انه كان معاينا و خادما للكلمة ليس عينا لعين فقط بل انه اختلاط و انسجام تام مع السيد المسيح

1يو3:24

وبهذا نعرف انه يثبت فينا من الروح الذي اعطانا

رسالة يهوذا

يهوذا1:1

يهوذا عبد يسوع المسيح واخو يعقوب الى المدعوين المقدسين في الله الآب والمحفوظين ليسوع المسيح

يهوذا1:3

ايها الاحباء اذ كنت اصنع كل الجهد لاكتب اليكم عن الخلاص المشترك اضطررت ان اكتب اليكم واعظا ان تجتهدوا لاجل الايمان المسلّم مرة للقديسين

و قول يهوذا هنا "اكتب اليكم واعظا" هو فيه دلالة كبيرة على وحى رسالته بينما اننا نجد برنابا و هو ايضا رسول المسيح يقول فى رسالته "من جهتى لا أقدم لكم النصائح كواعظ بل كواحد منكم"ch.1:8 cf4:6,9 6:5

رؤيا يوحنا

رؤ 1:1 اعلان يسوع المسيح الذي اعطاه اياه الله ليري عبيده ما لا بد ان يكون عن قريب وبيّنه مرسلا بيد ملاكه لعبده يوحنا

تم بنعمة المسيح اثبات وحى جميع اسفار الكتاب المقدس ال 66 بأدلة داخلية و ادلة خارجية ليستد كل فم يتكلم عن كتاب الله الخالد

و الان ايها الزميل الفا روميو المدلس الكبير

هل تملك دليل واحد على وحى رسالة برنابا؟؟؟​


----------



## Fadie (3 نوفمبر 2006)

يا حبيبى انا لا اكتب كتبا ولا انسخ و الصق و لكن انت طلبت طلب و قلت أتنى بأدلة وحى كل سفر من اسفار الكتاب المقدس من التكوين الى الرؤيا فلم افعل شىء سوى ان وضعت لك ما تريده و جارى الرد على باقية مداخلتك الان


----------



## Fadie (3 نوفمبر 2006)

> وأطالب فادي أن يخرج لي تصريح أصحاب الأسفار بأنهم يكتبون وحيا (بكل صراحة) من التكوين حتى الرؤيا سفرا سفرا....هيا من لسانك أدينك


 
مش دة كلامك بردو؟؟؟


----------



## Fadie (3 نوفمبر 2006)

نتابع الرد




> طيب أنا قلت منحولة قالي يا جاهل مش منحولة وقعد يتغزل في معنى كلمة منحولة.
> قلت أبوكريفا مشكوك فيها ..قلت لي يا جاهل مين قالك أنها أبوكريفا
> ثم يقول الآن ..ليست لبرنابا يعني رجعت منحولة


 
ياحبيبى كنا نتكلم على اعتبار اكليمندس و اوريجن انها لبرنابا و على هذا الاساس فهى لا تكون منحولة




> أرجو رابط بهذا الكلام ... كما تطالبونني دائما
> ولاحظ أن هذا الكلام خطير جدا جدا جدا ... يحتاج موضوع لوحده.
> ولكن مؤقتا أريد رابط وسأبين نقطة إعتراضي حين أراه بعيني رأسي


 
كتاب يوسابيوس القيصرى المعرب مش موجود على النت لكن هتلاقيه انجليش دور هنا www.ccel.org غالبا فى NPNF Series II لكن انا بستخدم كتاب مش رابط




> أين تعلمت هذا الكلام.....؟
> ألم تقرأ سفر يسمى أعمال الرسل ....أقولك هتلاقيه بعد إنجيل يوحنا على طول أقرأه كويس لئلا تنطق بهذه النكات


 
اع 9:27 فاخذه برنابا واحضره الى الرسل وحدثهم كيف ابصر الرب في الطريق وانه كلمه وكيف جاهر في دمشق باسم يسوع.

اع 12:25 ورجع برنابا وشاول من اورشليم بعد ما كمّلا الخدمة واخذا معهما يوحنا الملقب مرقس

اع 13:2 وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما اليه.

اع 14:12 فكانوا يدعون برنابا زفس وبولس هرمس اذ كان هو المتقدم في الكلام.

و هناك كثير من النصوص تدل على ان برنابا سبق سيلا فى التلمذة على ايدى بولس




> تعريف المخطوطة : هي كتاب مخطوط باليد (يتهيألي معلومات سنة أولى إعدادي)


 
المشكلة انك متخيل ان الكتاب دة زى كتب عصرنا الان و دة غير صحيح لأنه يكون عبارة عن عدة اوراق و ليس كتاب بالمعنى المفهوم فى عصرنا الان و على هذا تم وضع نسخة  من رسالة برنابا و الراعى هرماس معها و لم يقل احد انها كانت ضمن محتوى العهد الجديد ابدا




> وسأخبركم باختصار ما تقوله الموسوعه
> 1-هناك عدة نساخ عملوا على هذه المخطوطة
> 2-هناك أجزاء كثيره مفقوده وتم استبدالها وتحدد الموسوعه ارقامها لمن يريد


 
الاشياء المفقودة دى مفهاش اى مشكلة بالنسبة لى بس عايز اعرف يعنى ايه تم استبدالها؟؟؟

دليل؟مصدر؟تفصيل؟




> وتحتوى كتب باروخ واسدراس والحكمه وغيرها من الكتب التى يعتبرها النصارى أبوكريفا فجأه بعد ان قدسوها اكثر من الف عام


 
لا يوجد احد يقول عليها ابوكريفا حتى من البروتستانت فقط مارتن لوثر هو من حذفها و البروتسانت لا يهتموا بعلوم الكتاب المقدس ولا يوجد منهم من يقول انها غير موحى بها من الله




> النقطة التي تداعبنا بها هي أن العوامل الجوية قدرت تضيف كتب أبوكريفا للمخطوطة.......يالها من عوامل جوية شقية !!


 
انا مقلتش كدة خالص لكن قلتلك انه تم وضع كتاب الراعى هرماس و رسالة برنابا و لم اخالفك فى هذا لكن من قال انهم كانوا ضمن محتوى العهد الجديد؟

الرابط اللى انت وضعته يقول انهم وجدوا بجانب محتوى العهد الجديد و ليس به

قلتلك اسمها المجموعة الفا مش المخطوطة الفا عشان كدة لأن هى مش مخطوطة واحدة و انما عدة




> يا ماي روك ..إنها بالإجماع لبولس فمن أين أتيت أنت بأنها لبرنابا........يا أخي أتعلم من أخوك فادي !!


 
الاخ ماى روك كان يعلق على ما جاء بتفسير ابونا تادرس من ان البعض قال انها لبرنابا




> 1- ليس لمعرفة كاتب السفر أي أهمية في تحديد قانونية الرسالة فيجب على المسيحي الإيمان بكتابه موحى به من الروح القدس بغض النظر عن من كتبه !!!


 
رغم انه لا يوجد سفر غير معروف كاتبه الا ان اسم الكاتب لا يفرق ابدا فى تحديد وحى السفر




> 2-قدم المخطوطة ليس له أهمية كبيرة في تحديد كلمة الرب ..والحمد لله لدينا مخطوطة من القرن السادس عشر بها إنجيل برنابا سنثبتها ككلمة الله على عهدة ماي روك  !!!


 
انجيل برنابا؟

قرن16؟

كلمة الله؟




> 3-الحدس الإيماني هو الأساس فيجب أن يكون السفر به صبغة الوحي الإلهي وهذا أمر يرتبط بالأمزجة والأهواء والآراء.


 
لا يوجد اهواء و امزجة بل بينت بنعمة الله ان كل سفر كان كاتبه يكتبه بوحى من الله




> 4- يجب أن يكون السفر المراد الإعتراف به مستشهد به في الأسفار القانونية الأولى (هذا بالنسبة للعهد القديم) ويكون مستشهد به في كتابات الآباء (هذا بالنسبة للعهد الجديد).


 
تمام




> 5- يجب أن يعترف كاتب السفر أو الرسالة أنها وحي من الله وإلا فكيف يدعي أحد مالم يدعيه صاحب السفر أو الرسالة.


 
اما فى السفر او خارجه و يدلل على ذلك




> 6- رسائل الرسل السبعين (ومنهم برنابا) ليست كلها وحي من الله وهذا يترتب عليه أشياء خطيرة جدا جدا جدا.


 
ايه الاشياء الخطيرة دى؟؟؟

انا لا اطالبك بشىء الا ان تثبت وحى رسالة برنابا مثلما فعلت انا فى ال 66 سفر للكتاب المقدس​


----------



## Fadie (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*The Legends of the Jews*

*By Louis Ginzberg*

*[1909]*​ 
Volume I: From the Creation to Jacob​ 
Chapter 1​ 
THE CREATION OF THE WORLD--THE FIRST 
THINGS CREATED​ 
*In the beginning, two thousand years before the heaven and the earth, seven things were created: the Torah written with black fire on white fire, and lying in the lap of God; the Divine Throne, erected in the heaven which later was over the heads of the Hayyot; Paradise on the right side of God, Hell on the left side; the Celestial Sanctuary directly in front of God, having a jewel on its altar graven with the Name of the Messiah, and a Voice that cries aloud, "Return, ye children of men."*​ 
*http://www.sacred-texts.com/jud/loj/loj103.htm*​ 
كتاب الله الخالد وجد قبل تأسيس العالم ليس فى لوح محفوظ و رق مسطور و انما فى شفتى الله ليستد كل فم تسول له نفسه بالطعن فى صحته و مصداقية وحيه​ 
*ونــعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحـــق*
*ونحــن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المســـيح*
*هذا هو الاله الحق والحياة الابدية.*
*(1يو5:7)*​


----------



## alpharomio (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام على     من إتبع الهدى


> إقتباس:
> وأطالب فادي أن يخرج لي تصريح أصحاب الأسفار بأنهم يكتبون وحيا (بكل صراحة) من التكوين حتى الرؤيا سفرا سفرا....هيا من لسانك أدينك
> 
> مش دة كلامك بردو؟؟؟



أيوة كلامي ولكني من اول مشاركة في الحوار اقول لك نقطة نقطة ؟!
وإذا وضعت مشاركاتك القيمة تلك نقطة نقطة سنستفيد وسنصل لنقاط التماس....أما هكذا فحتى لو رددت عليك عامة صدقني سيضيع منا خيط الحوار...أليس كذلك؟
مشاركاتك الأخيرة والله لا قيمة لمعظمها ........ أنا اريد حوارا .........هل تستطيع ان تحاور ؟!

إذا كنت تستطيع فأظن أنك تعرف السؤال الذي فتحت هذه المشاركة لأجله ؟


ما هو تعريف قانونية الأسفار وما المعايير العلمية التي قبلت على اساسها الأسفار القانونية ورفضت الأبوكريفا والمنحولة ؟

ولن ازيد عليك خشية أن تتملص بأي شئ اخر كعادتك.......ولي تعليقات على ردك على مشاركتي الأخيرة "فواكه الحوار" التي يبدو انك لم تقرأها جيدا
ولكن اؤجلها
هيا السؤال كررته أمامك  في كل مشاركة........حاول تجيبه الآن ..أو قل لنا أنه لا جواب واترك الفرصه لمن يعرف الجواب........
أنتظرك


----------



## Fadie (4 نوفمبر 2006)

بنعمة السيد المسيح

أثبتنا وحى كل الستة و ستين سفر اسفار الكتاب المقدس

اثبتنا انه لا يوجد أدنى دليل على اى ادعاء لوجود وحى خارج الاسفار السبعة و العشرين

اثبتنا انه لا يوجد من الاباء او حتى الهراطقة دون الغنوسيين من قال بأى وحى خارج الاسفار المقدسة

و مازلت فى الانتظار

هل يوجد اى أدعاء واحد من برنابا او تلاميذه ان هذه الرسالة وحى من الله؟

هل يوجد ادنى دليل على ان كاتب الرسالة هو برنابا؟

هل يوجد أدنى دليل على ان اى من الاباء او حتى الهراطقة منهم اقر بوحيها؟

فى الانتظار و تذكر ان لكل صبر حدود​


----------



## Fadie (4 نوفمبر 2006)

فى الاول



> وإذا وضعت مشاركاتك القيمة تلك نقطة نقطة سنستفيد وسنصل لنقاط التماس


 
و بقدرة قادر



> مشاركاتك الأخيرة والله لا قيمة لمعظمها


 
ليه التخبط دة؟

مشاركاتى الطويلة اللى فاتت كانت رد على سؤال واحد انت سألته و تحديتنى و انا قلت لك قبلت التحدى

لما التهرب الان من التحدى؟

هيا ارنى حجتك و ارنى برهانك ان كنت صادق كما يقول القرأن الذى تؤمن به

ضع رد اى سؤال من الثلاث فى المشاركة اللى فاتت

احرجنى ادام الناس

وضعت لك بدل الدليل عشرة على وحى كل سفر من اسفار الكتاب المقدس

فأين دليلك انت على ان برنابا كتبها بوحى من الله هذا ان كان هو كاتبها؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (4 نوفمبر 2006)

alpharomio قال:


> في بداية الموضوع تناولنا سؤال واحد وكل مشاركة كررته وهو (ما هو المعيار العلمي لقبول الأسفار أو رفضها)؟





الاخ الحبيب طارق ذكر رؤس الاقلام عن المعايير التي اتبعت لقبول الاسفار بكونها وحي الهي, و يمكن التعمق في الموضوع هذا لكن بعد ما ننتهي من موضوع رسالة برنابا
لان لا احب خلط الامور مع بعضها
 



> وأفصل رسالة برنابا
> 1- رسالة برنابا موجودة ضمن النسخة السينائية
> http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04085a.htm


 
لا اله الا المسيح!!!

هل قرأت المقال يا اخ؟

هل اقتبست لي بالنص اين مكتوب ان رسالة برنابا وجدت كجزء من العهد الجديد في اي نسخة سينائية؟






> 2- تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية
> " أكليمندس الإسكندري اقتبس منها (رسالة برنابا) باعتبارها سفراً كتابياً. ويبدو أن أوريجانوس كان عنده نفس الفكر."


 
كذب و افتراء و هذا ما ردينا عليه بالنص المقتبس, لكن الاخ المدلس تغاظا نقل النص و اكتفى بترجمته الغير دقيقة
و مش حفوتلك الفرصة:





> وتعليقا للمترجم ستجده بالأصفر
> 34 [Clement accepts the Epistle of Barnabas as an apostolic writing. For this quotation, see vol. 1. p. 137, this series.]


 
و لا حضرتك نسيت انه من كلام و ملاحظة المترجم؟

و الرد كان:
انت بدأت تخرج عن الوعد الذي وعدته, فأنت قلت انك ستأتي بكلام اكليمدنس نفسه, و اما الان فتأتيني بكلام المترجم؟

لا و المصيبة انك لا تعرف معناه اصلا!

فهل معنى apostolic writing يعني قانوني؟

هل تعرف ما معناها اصلا؟ و هل تعرف ما معنى apostolic fathers

apostolic معناها بابوي و تأتي من اصل البابوية, فال apostolic writing تعني كتابات البابوية و كتابات الاولين





المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة برنابا





> The ancient writers who refer to this Epistle unanimously attribute it to Barnabas the Levite, of Cyprus, who held such an honourable place in the infant Church. Clement of Alexandria does so again and again (Strom., ii. 6, ii. 7, etc.). Origen describes it as “a Catholic Epistle” (Cont. Cels., i. 63), and seems to rank it among the Sacred ******ures (Comm. in Rom., i. 24). Other statements have been quoted from the fathers, to show that they held this to be an authentic production of the apostolic Barnabas
> المصدر : ANF vol 1:05:01http://www.earlychristianwritings.com/info/barnabas.html
> 
> http://www.sacred-texts.com/chr/ecf/001/0010335.htm
> ...




النص هذا يقول و يقر ان اكليمندس يصف الرسالة بأنها رسالة كاثوليكية

يعني لا قال انها وحي الهي و انها سفر

و الان لسة منتظرين الدليل على اعتبار الرسالة كسفر و وحي الهي

اذ هذه المرة الرابعة التي وحدي انا اسألك فيها على الدليل الي عزمته و لم تأتي بشئ لحد الان





> يقول إكليمندس "
> 
> Rightly, therefore, the Apostle Barnabas says, “From the portion I have received I have done my diligence to send by little and little to you; that along with your faith you may also have perfect knowledge.34 Fear and patience are then helpers of your faith; and our allies are long-suffering and temperance. These, then,” he says, “in what respects the Lord, continuing in purity, there rejoice along with them, wisdom, understanding, intelligence, knowledge.”
> 
> ...


 

لا ارعف ما سبب الاعادة هذه
فلقد ردينا الرد الكامل
و الظاهر ان الاخ افلس فيريد ان يملئ فراغا في النصوص بأعادة ما جاء و نوقش مسبقا!!!

فلقد ردينا على الاقتباس العجيب هذا بالتالي:
فعلا اتعجب, هل هذا هو دليلك؟
هل يحتوي ما اقتبسته على حرف واحد يشير الى ان اكليمندس اعترف بوحي رسالة برنابا؟
دعني اترجم النص لكي نفضحك كما فعلا سابقا
لهذا, التلميذ برنابا يقول " من الهبة التي حصلت عليها عملت اجتهادي لارسل لك القليل بعد القليل, الذي مع ايمانك يكون لكايضا المعرفة التامة. الخشية و الصبر هم المساعدين لايمانك, حلفائنا المعاناة الطويلة و ظبط النفس. " يقول " في تكريم الرب, الاستمرار بطهارة, هناك الابتهاج معهم, حكمة, فهم, ذكاء, معرفة"

الا تخجل يا اخي المحاور من ان تقتبس نص لا تعرف معناه و نصه؟

يا فضيحة... دا النص ملوش اي علاقة بالي تتكلم عنه, فأين ذكر اكليمندس؟ و أين برنابا؟ و رسالته؟ و وحيها؟


و على العموم, النص يذكر ما قاله الرسول برنابا و لم يذكر لا رسالة برنابا و لا اي علاقة ليها بكلامه, فهو قال ان برنابا قال و من ضمن اقتباس برنابا قال انه من اجتهاده




> وهي أنه بالإعتراف أنها من الـ Apostolic Writings لا يلزم منها أن تكون وحي
> والإقتباس منها لا يعني قانونيتها


 

اثبتنا لك ان حتى البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني كانت له Apostolic writings
و هي ليست لا بوحي و لا شئ, بل هي رسالة بابوية او رسالة رسولية و لا علاقة لها بالوحي
فكلمة Apostolic writings لا تعني و لا تستقضي القانونية والا كان من المفترض ادخال رسائل البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني من ضمن اسفار الكتاب المقدس!!!

منطق غريب يدل على جهل بأبسط مفردات الكتاب المقدس







> بخصوص كلمة Apostolic Letter
> 
> فهذه الكلمة لا تستخدم إلا مع شيئين إثنين فقط
> 
> ...


 
يقول الموقع بالحرف الواحد في تعريفه لل Apostolic letters:


1. The letters of the Apostles to Christian communities or those in authority, i.e. the Pauline Epistles, including the Epistle to the Hebrews, together with the seven Catholic epistles of the other Apostles. 2. ********s issued by the Pope or in his name, e.g. bulls and briefs. ​و نأتي الى ترجمة النص بالحرف الواحد لنفضح كذب هذا الادعاء الباطل

1. الرسائل التي ترسل من الرسل الى المجموعات المسيحي او هؤلاء الذي بسلطان, بكلمات اخرى, الرسائل البولسية مع رسالة العبرانيين مع الرسائل السبعة الكاثوليكية من الرسل الاخرين
2. وثيقة صادر عن البابا او باسمه

وهو ما حاولنا ان نقوله لك, لكن بدون فائدة لانك لا تريد ان تفهم, اما الان من فمك ادينك
لو رأينا التعريف الثاني الذي ينطبق على ما قلته انا و نقلته على رسائل البابا بولس الثاني
لكن اعتقد انك في جهل كبير حتى لا تعرف معنى البابا, فهي كلمة يوناناية _papas _و التي تعني اب, و هذا ما قصدناه من البداية بالاشارة الى الاباء الاوليين
فانا نقلت لك في بداية الحوار عن الرسائل التي الاباء الاوليين الذي اعترفوا فيها بأن رسالة عبرانيين هي لبولس الرسول, و رسائلهم هذه تعامل بنفس التعرف المذكور اعلاه

والان, ما قيل عن برنابا بأن رسالته معتبرة ك Apostolic Writing و ليس Apostolic Letter

فهات لي الاقتباس المباشر من اكليمندس بأنها Apostolic Letter و لي مفاجءة كبيرة ليك حينها 
​​ 




> هنا فجر فادي في نفسه القنبلة .........فكيف تكون كتابات رسولية وفي نفس الوقت ليست معروف كاتبها وليست لبرنابا
> وأكبر إعتراف نأخذه على فادي هنا.................هو قوله أن إكليمندس وأوريحن إعتقدوا أن الرسالة لبرنابا
> 
> الله أكبر ولله الحمد
> وهنا أعيد عليك ما قلته في المشاركة الأولى..........لم اللف والدوران ونحن وصلنا لنفس النتيجة التي يبدأ الجدال عندها


 
لا اله الا المسيح...

يا اخي تكون السالة لبرنابا و لا لغير برنابا, اين الدليل الي يقول بالاقتباس من اكليمندس و اوريجن بأنها وحي من عند الله؟

لاحظ هذه المرة الخامسة الي اسألك فيها!






> وهنا يدافع روك عن وجهة نظر أخيه (اللي هيوديه في داهية) فادي ومخبيش عليكوا روك بيستعماني


 
اه صحيح فكرتني, زي ما فضحتني و خليت فضيحتي بجلاجل في الردين الي قلبليها... فعلا استنكف من هيك مفردات في الحوار...





> هل وصل بك التدليس أن تعتقد اننا عميان ؟!
> سأنقل للقراء من الرابط ما يدلل أن روك بيستعمانا
> 
> but also in the Apostolic writings we read, “Because unto you is given on behalf of Christ, not only to believe on Him, but to suffer for Him.” 2697
> ...


 

لا الومك, لانك مش اول مرة تقرأ و تفهم العكس
فأنا قلت ان رسائل البابا بولس يوحنا الثاني سميت ب ال Apostolic Letters و هي ليست بوحي و لا موجودة في الكتاب المقدس و لم اشر الى رسالة فلبي او اي رسالة اخرى في حديثي

اما عن رسالة فيلبي و قيمتها عندي, فهي كلمة الله و هي عزيزة جدا علي

اما اهانتك هذه فسأرد عليها:

هل تريد ان تسمع ما قيمة القرأن عندي و ما يساويه؟ صدقني ولا بجزمة قديمة
يعني لو بيجي واحد من الناس الي يبدلون الاغراض القديمة و راد يبدلي قرأن بجزمتي القديمة, فلن اقبل و لن ارضى

حذرتك في الرد الاخير من قلة الادب و ها انت اعدتها فكل ما صنعت يداك من اهانة, و احذرك لو كررت اهانة مماثلة في الردود القادمة

(عارف يا اخ فادس, يذكرني بالمدعو اسد الاسلام الي بدأ في الاخر يقل ادبه حتى نطرده و تكون ليه حجة للهروب من الحوار)







> وهنا نبدأ في بيان الفصام الذي وصلتم إليه لأن الحقائق أوجعتكم
> يقول إكليمندس في موضع the Apostle Barnabas says
> وفي موضع آخر يقول the Apostle Paul speaks
> 
> ...


 
ما شزوفرينا الا الي عندك يا راجل
ردينا عليك و قلنا هذه اقوال الاباء و اقتباساتهم فلا يحق لنا ان نقلل من شأن الرسول برنابا فقط لان لا يملك رسالة او كتاب موحى به, فالكثير من الابائ القديمين احتفظوا برسالة برنابا في مكتباتهم بكونها كتاب قيم من رسول

الفصل في اقتباسهم بكون الرسالة او السفر وحي الهي و ا انا اسأل للمرة السادسة, هات لينا دليل بأقتباس اكليمندس او اوريجن بأن رسالة برنابا هي وحي او سفر قانوني
 



> أما دليله الثاني هو إستشهاد الآباء بها


 

الدليل الثاني ليس الاستشهاد بها و ذكر نصها, بل الدليل الثاني هو الاستشهاد بأن الرسالة تابعة لبولس




> وحسب فادي (ولم أراجع ورائه بعد) أن رسالة برنابا غير مكتوب بها أسم برناب مثل عبرانيين تماما
> 
> فلو كانت عبرانين قانونية إذن فبرنابا قانونية
> لماذا..........لأنه لا يوجد أدنى أساس لقانونية الأسفار


 
هو هذا الي قدرت توصله؟ برنابا كاتب الرسالة يعني هي رسالة قانونية؟

لقد ذكرت مسبقا ان هناك معايير لقبول الرسالة كسفر قانوني و يمكن الخوض فيها بعمق بعد الانتهاء من رسالة برنابا





> ملحوظة: أياكم وحذف أي كلمة لي فسأعتبر ذلك هروب فأرجو الإلتزام بما وعتدتم به من عدم الهروب والرد العلمي.


 
رد علمي؟ ايه دخل العلم بالموضوع :t33: 

ما علينا... نتمنى ان تلتزم بوعدك و تجلب النصوص التي تعتبر رسالة برنابا وحي الهي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (4 نوفمبر 2006)

alpharomio قال:


> حسنا من هذا القول ...... ينبغي أن تخرج لي من كل سفر ورسالة في العهدين (من التكوين للرؤيا) إعتراف صاحبها الصريح أنه يكتب بوحي الروح القدس وإلا سأقول لك تماما كما قلت
> ما هذا السخف........اين الادعاء اصلا بأنها وحيا من الله ؟؟؟





الاخ الحبيب فادي رد عليك في هذه الناحية ردود قوية و قاطعة, يدوم صليبك يا فادي











> يا ماي روك ..إنها بالإجماع لبولس فمن أين أتيت أنت بأنها لبرنابا........يا أخي أتعلم من أخوك فادي !!


 
لا اله الا المسيح,,, انت بتفهم بالمقلوب؟
انا رديت على الادعاء الي يقول ان رسالة العبرانيين لبرنابا
فانا رديت و جبت الادلة على ان رسالة العبرانيين هي لبولس!

فلا اعرف كيف فهمت اني اقول انه لبرنابا!!!!!

عجبي...


----------



## alpharomio (5 نوفمبر 2006)

شوفوا حسيتوا إنكم إنتصرتوا..........فعلا والله شر البرية ما يضحك
في الإسلاميات لا تقدروا أن تحاوروا إلا بقلة الأدب ...وتحط أمام المحاور المسلم 20 شبهة في بعض وتتبعهم ب30 أخرين علشان ميلحقش يجيب على كله.

وفي النصرانيات تفعلون المثل.......لتغطوا على النقص والفضائح.

طيب بدون مشاركتي المحذوفة في هذا الموضوع...........أنا أرجو من كل مسيحي باحث عن الحق أن يقرأ الموضوع كله ولير دلائلي ودلائلكم

دلائلي يا أستاذ لم تنقض حتى الآن
أما دلائل الأستاذ فادي فلم نتناقش فيها حتى الآن حتى تهلل يا ماي روك ؟!

وها هو يقول للصبر حدود..........طيب متجاوب يا فادي..........أنا اللى المفروض أقول للصبر حدود

طيب ....... أقرأوا مشاركتي الأولى........قلت فيها بالنص ما يحدث الآن
تلفون وتدورون ثم نصل لنقطة التماس.........طيب وليه......من الأول يا فادي

أنا سألت سؤال.....حول...المعايير العلمية لقبول او رفض الأسفار........وتبين أنه لا يوجد وحتى لو وجدت لم يفكر أحد أن يسطرها في كتاب حتى الآن
وفادي من أول مشاركاته هنا كان يسألني معنفا إياي "أذكر تعريف قانونية الأسفار؟".......وعندما قلت أجب أنت........قال لي هل تسئل عن شئ لا تعرف معناه !!!!!!!
قلت ماشاء الله أكيد هيقول الجواب.........لكن للأسف لا يوجد.........حسنا هذه أخر مرة سأسأل هذا السؤال لأنه خلاص أصبحت متأكدا أنه لا جواب ...ولا أحب أن أضيق على زميلي فادي وأضيق أعصابه حيث أنه "لصبره حدود" وتقريبا أنا هاخذ علامة الجودة  "مطرود لقلة الأدب" 

حسنا تريدون أن نتكلم حول رسالة برنابا ؟!
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=115312&postcount=60

ليس هناك بعد هذا الكلام كلام أخر اللهم إلا إضافة بعض أقوال إكليمندس وأوريجن الأخرى
ولاحظ......... كل سفر تستدلون على قانونيته بإقتباس  إكليمندس وأوريجن وغيرهم من الآباء الأولين منه........إقتباس فقط يا أستاذ ........
وكل أسفار العهد الجديد على ذلك..........وأقوى مثالين العبرانين ورسالة بطرس الثانية.

وقد إعترفت جميع المصادر المسيحية أن إكليمندس إقتبس منها
لكن الجحود .......هو أن تقول أتحدي وكلام فارغ.........تماما مثل الذي يتحدى أن يروه الشمس وهو في يوم مشمس حار !!
وأنت قلت أكثر من مرة أنها من كتابة برنابا فعلا..........وبرنابا رسول من السبعين......إذن فهي وحي من الله مثلها مثل إنجيل لوقا ورسائل بولس.........فهم أيضا من السبعين

وأنا اسأل لماذا لا توجد في العهد الجديد الآن ؟!

ملحوظة:حاول ألا تريني كلاما ينقض ما فات !
أكرر الرابط هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=115312&postcount=60

ثانيا
مراعاة لمشاعرك بالنصر لمجرد نقلك كتاب بالكامل ..........ولن أفعل مثلك ولكني سأبين لك أنه لا قيمة لما نقلت........وسميتها قيمة..ولكن للأسف لم أضع إبتسامة وظننتك ذكيا...
على العموم
هيا ........ سفرا سفرا
أين قال كاتب التكوين أنه يكتب وحيا؟؟!
أنتظرك


----------



## Fadie (5 نوفمبر 2006)

و مازلنا ندحض افتراءات و شبهات ابن الشيطان و تلاميذه

و بعد ان بينا مصداقية الوحى فى كل اسفار الكتاب المقدس سفرا سفرا بناء على طلب الزميل المدلس

و عجز الزميل على الاتيان بنص واحد يثبت وجود من ادعى بوحى خارج الاسفار بدأ مسلسل الهروب الكبير



> شوفوا حسيتوا إنكم إنتصرتوا..........فعلا والله شر البرية ما يضحك
> في الإسلاميات لا تقدروا أن تحاوروا إلا بقلة الأدب ...وتحط أمام المحاور المسلم 20 شبهة في بعض وتتبعهم ب30 أخرين علشان ميلحقش يجيب على كله.
> 
> وفي النصرانيات تفعلون المثل.......لتغطوا على النقص والفضائح.


 
اولا اسمها شر البلية ما يضحك مش شر البرية يا ائمة اللغة العربية

ثانيا حتى الان لم نراك فى منتدى حوار الاديان و هذا شىء محير و انا منتظر موضوعك الذى وعدت به حول علوم الحديث و مدى تطبيقه على كتب السنة على احر من الجمر

ثالثا نحن لا نقول شبهات بل نقول حقائق لم نرى منكم رد حولها

رابعا قلة الادب هذه اذهب لمنتداك ستجدها منتشرة خصوصا فى قسم"النصرانيات"

خامسا كل هذه الاجابات كانت على سؤال واحد و انت تحديت به و هو



> وأطالب فادي أن يخرج لي تصريح أصحاب الأسفار بأنهم يكتبون وحيا (بكل صراحة) من التكوين حتى الرؤيا سفرا سفرا....هيا من لسانك أدينك


 
و بنعمة الله انا قبلت تحديك هذا و اثبتنا بنعمة الله وحى كل سفر من اسفار الكتاب المقدس

و سالتك ثلاث اسئلة طالبتك بالاجابة على اى منهم فقط و ليس الثلاثة



> هل يوجد اى أدعاء واحد من برنابا او تلاميذه ان هذه الرسالة وحى من الله؟
> 
> هل يوجد ادنى دليل على ان كاتب الرسالة هو برنابا؟
> 
> هل يوجد أدنى دليل على ان اى من الاباء او حتى الهراطقة منهم اقر بوحيها؟


 
فهل لديك اجابة واحدة؟

تقول ما المعايير العلمية لتقنين الاسفار

و انا اقول لك

هل يوجد مفاضلة اساسا بين اسفار العهد الجديد و كتابات اخرى حتى يكون هناك معايير علمية لتقنين الاسفار؟

بل هل يوجد اساسا من أدعى بوحى اى كتابات خارج الاسفار ال 27 سواء من الاباء او حتى الهراطقة دون الغنوسيين؟

*هل لديك اجابة؟ *


> ليس هناك بعد هذا الكلام كلام أخر اللهم إلا إضافة بعض أقوال إكليمندس وأوريجن الأخرى
> ولاحظ......... كل سفر تستدلون على قانونيته بإقتباس إكليمندس وأوريجن وغيرهم من الآباء الأولين منه........إقتباس فقط يا أستاذ ........


 
ان ما وضعته يا زميل هو تعليق المترجم

*اين فى كتابات اوريجن او اكليمندس انفسهم انهم اقروا بوحى رسالة برنابا؟*


> مراعاة لمشاعرك بالنصر لمجرد نقلك كتاب بالكامل ..........ولن أفعل مثلك ولكني سأبين لك أنه لا قيمة لما نقلت........وسميتها قيمة..ولكن للأسف لم أضع إبتسامة وظننتك ذكيا...
> على العموم
> هيا ........ سفرا سفرا
> أين قال كاتب التكوين أنه يكتب وحيا؟؟!
> أنتظرك


 
محاولة فاشلة

اتحداك هنا ان تثبت ان ما كتبته انا نسخ و لصق

انا لم استعن الا بجزأ صغير للأب عبد المسيح عن انجيل لوقا و انجيل يوحنا بل و بتصرف منى ايضا و حتى هذا لا عيب فيه لأنى لا انسخ و الصق دون فهم و دون وعى بل كل ما ورد فى المقالين من مصادر هم عندى و راجعتهم جيدا قبل وضع الاجابة

و اسفار الكتاب المقدس بأكملها تم اثبات وحيها سفرا سفرا و لكنك لا تقرأ ردود كالذى يطرح الشبهة دون ان يفهم او يعى ما يقول

و مرة اخرى اطالبك بالاجابة

هل يوجد من ادعى بوحى اى كتابات خارج اسفار العهد الجديد؟

فهل لديك الجرأة لتجيب؟

اخى الحبيب ماى روك يدوم صليبك​


----------



## My Rock (5 نوفمبر 2006)

alpharomio قال:


> شوفوا حسيتوا إنكم إنتصرتوا..........


 
انتصرنا ايه؟ هو احنا في حرب ولا ايه القضية يا اخ؟
انت لحد الان لم تأتي على دليل واحد ان احد الاباء القدماء اقروا ان رسالة برنابا هي وحي
كل ما اتيت به هو قول واحد انه امليمندس قال ان برنابا قال كذا و كذا
و في قول برنابا نفسه يقول ان هذا القول هو من اجتهاده, فأي علاقة للرسالة بها و اي وحي يثبت هذا؟





> فعلا والله شر البرية ما يضحك
> في الإسلاميات لا تقدروا أن تحاوروا إلا بقلة الأدب ...وتحط أمام المحاور المسلم 20 شبهة في بعض وتتبعهم ب30 أخرين علشان ميلحقش يجيب على كله.
> 
> وفي النصرانيات تفعلون المثل.......لتغطوا على النقص والفضائح.


 
حاب اذكرك انه لم يبدأ قلة الادب غيرك حينما وصفت رسالة فيليبي بمجلة ميكي ماوس 




> طيب بدون مشاركتي المحذوفة في هذا الموضوع...........أنا أرجو من كل مسيحي باحث عن الحق أن يقرأ الموضوع كله ولير دلائلي ودلائلكم


 
مالك الدمعة في عينك و العبرة خانقتك؟ :t33: 
هو القارئ لسة مستني منك تقله راجع حتى يراجع؟





> أنا سألت سؤال.....حول...المعايير العلمية لقبول او رفض الأسفار........وتبين أنه لا يوجد وحتى لو وجدت لم يفكر أحد أن يسطرها في كتاب حتى الآن


 
لا اعرف اذا كنت اصلا تقرأ الردود, لكن هذه المرة الثالثة الي ارد على السؤال و اقلك هناك معاير لقبول السفر كوحي, و ذكرتلك ان الحبيب طارق ذكر لك رؤس اقلام و يمكنني التعمق في الموضوع اكثر بعدما نكمل موضوع رسالة برنابا




> ولا أحب أن أضيق على زميلي فادي وأضيق أعصابه حيث أنه "لصبره حدود" وتقريبا أنا هاخذ علامة الجودة "مطرود لقلة الأدب"


 
مالك يا الفروميو؟ تريد تطرد نفسك بالقوة؟ :t33: 





> وقد إعترفت جميع المصادر المسيحية أن إكليمندس إقتبس منها
> لكن الجحود .......هو أن تقول أتحدي وكلام فارغ.........تماما مثل الذي يتحدى أن يروه الشمس وهو في يوم مشمس حار !!


 
فين المصادر هذه يا اخ؟ دا انا للمرة السادسة بسألة هات دليل انهم قالوا ان رسالة برنابا وحي و انت لم تأتي بأي شئ لحد الان





> وأنت قلت أكثر من مرة أنها من كتابة برنابا فعلا..........وبرنابا رسول من السبعين......إذن فهي وحي من الله مثلها مثل إنجيل لوقا ورسائل بولس.........فهم أيضا من السبعين


 
هذه ليست المعاير المتبعة لقبول السفر كوحي, اذ لا علاقة لكون الكاتب رسول ام غيره و هذه احد بنود قبول السفر كوحي و على العموم سنأتي اليها بتالفصيل بعد انهاء رسالة برنابا فأرى انها اوشكت على الانتهاء




> ثانيا
> 
> مراعاة لمشاعرك بالنصر لمجرد نقلك كتاب بالكامل ..........ولن أفعل مثلك ولكني سأبين لك أنه لا قيمة لما نقلت........وسميتها قيمة..ولكن للأسف لم أضع إبتسامة وظننتك ذكيا...
> على العموم
> ...


 

و أخيرا اعلنت افلاسك, اذ تركت رسالة برنابا و رحت بتدول على الاسفار المعتمدة حاليا
و لا تعتقد اننا اغبياء لنتماشى مع هروبك فهذا
فسنبقى في موضوع رسالة برنابا و بدون تشتيت لمواضيع اخرى لنثبت كذب ادعائك في كل ما جاء مسبقا


هنيئا لك نتيجة الحوار يا اخي الحبيب فادي...


----------



## alpharomio (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين وبعد:
أبدأ دائما بالسلام وليس "لا سلام قال إلهي للأشرار" ولا "نرد على تدليسات إبن الشيطان" أو "مازلنا نضرب بشبهات الحائر"...إلخ من هذا الكلام السخيف فلست حائرا إلا من عقولكم وطريقة حواركم

أولا فاي
وبخصوص كلمة "شر البرية ما يضحك" عندك حق...تصدق ضجكتني على نفسي ؟!


بخصوص ماي روك ...طالما أنت قرأت ردي عليك بخصوص رسالة فيلبي لم لا تعتذر على الخطأ على الأقل ..وأنا لم أقل ان رسالة فيلبي هي ميكي بل سألتك هل هي عندك مجلة ميكي لكي تقول أنها غير موجودة في الكتاب

وبعدين أنت من الأول ألاحظ أنك معلوماتك ضعيفة جدا فلذلك لا أمسك لك هفوات لسانك ولا أخطائك ..ويكفيني فادي صاحب علم عنك قليلا.......والجهل مش عيب....يعني من الأول كلكم كنتوا بتقولوا على رسالة برنابا إنجيل برنابا واللى كان عايز ينقلي كتاب 50 دليل هايف وغيره.....وأخر رد بتقول أخرجه من أي نسخة سينائية !!!
طيب أقرأ الحوار وتعلم يا روك ومش عيب والله


بخصوص الحوار الحوار إنتهى يا سادة
وكما قال روك مازحا "هنيئا لك الحوار يا فادي"

لماذا إنتهى الحوار
1- السؤال الأصلي الذي كررته في كل مشاركة لم يجاب حتى الآن ولم يستطع أحد ان يجيبه ألا وهو "ما هو تعريف الأسفار القانونية وما هي المعايير العلمية التي تقبلون على أساسها الأسفار أو ترفضون؟"
أين الجواب....... لا يوجد ....حاولت أنا أن أجمع بعض آرائكم وأنتم لم تجدوا كتابا واحدا يقول تعريف الأسفار القانونية أو المعايير العلمية.....إلخ

2- أن تصل بكم ال...(ماذا أسميها) أن تغيروا السؤال الأصلي إلى سؤال أخر حول هو قول فادي


> خامسا كل هذه الاجابات كانت على سؤال واحد و انت تحديت به و هو
> 
> 
> إقتباس:
> وأطالب فادي أن يخرج لي تصريح أصحاب الأسفار بأنهم يكتبون وحيا (بكل صراحة) من التكوين حتى الرؤيا سفرا سفرا....هيا من لسانك أدينك


 
وهل تعتقد يا بطل الأبطال أنك جئت بقول واحد يؤيد أن هناك كاتب سفر واحد يقول أنه يكتب بالروح القدس ؟!
إذا كنت تعتقد ذلك فأنت واهم.....وحاولت مناقشتك بأن نتناقش في دلائلك سفرا سفرا.........ولكنك هربت........وقلت أنك أثببت أن كلمهم قالوا وحي.....وأنا أقول لك ناقشني سفرا سفرا وبدأت بسؤالك عن كاتب سفر التكوين هل قال أنه يكتب وحيا وأنت هربت!!
إذا فلا قيمة لكل ما كتبت أو نقلت طالما ليست عندك القدرة على مناقشته
لماذا؟
لأنك تعرف أنك لم تأتي بشئ
لماذا؟
لأني سأطالبك بأن يقول كل صاحب سفر "كتبت هذا بإلهام الروح القدس"
لماذا هربت ؟
لأنه لا يوجد
لماذا؟
لأنه كما تسألوننا الأسئلة الغبية مثل ...من حرف الكتاب المقدس وأين ومتى وكيف ومقاس جزمته و.....إلخ
ويقف المسيحي فرحا فخورا أنه سأل أسئلة من المستحيل إجابتها ولكنه لم يدر أننا سنسأله
من كتب الكتاب المقدس؟
وأين كتب؟
ومتى؟
وكيف؟
ولا يدري أنه من التغفيل بحيث أنه لا تعرف هذه المعلومات....ومن قال أنه يعرفها على وجه اليقين فالحوار بيننا ولنر .......!!
هذا هو الحوار........تعلموا.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!

تقولون عن قلة الأدب.....راجعوا مشاركني الأولى...أنا أعرف أن منتدانا به الكثير من الأسائات ومنتداكم أيضا....وقلت أن إسلوب الحوار مهم....طالما أنا أتكلم معك بإسلوب علمي مؤدب تكلم بالمثل أما أنتم فلا تعلمون إلا إسلوب الشوارع...شتم وإهانة ولو غضب المسلم فسبكم أو سب دينكم بالمثل فتطردوه ومن ثم يذهب غاضبا ليكتب موضوعا في سب يسوع وكتابك وآبائك في منتدى مسلم......ويرى المسيحي ذلك فيسب الرسول والقرآن والإسلام والمسلمين فيطرد........ثم يذهب ليكتب موضوع هنا يشتم فيه في كل مايريد........ثم يأتي المسلم ليرى ذلك ف....إلخ إلخ إلخ
دورة غير منتهية


وأخيرا أنا أعترض على شتم ماي روك للقرآن الكريم هنا رغم أننا لم نتطرق إليه الشئ الذي ذهلت لما قرأته.......وهذا إفلاس وقلة أدب وحسنا سيجمعنا يوم عظيم يا ماي روك...أمرح كما شئت فليس الحساب الآن
فهذا هو "أحبوا أعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم" مع أني لم أعاديكم حتى الآن......فيا روك إستحيي من نكرانك لتعاليم دينك

على العموم تمنيت لو أكلم شخصا يستطيع الحوار ...... يفكر تفكير علمي......غير مدلس........عالم.....مؤدب

لم أجد
ونحن ما زلنا في النصرانيات فكيف تريدني أن أنتقل للإسلاميات ؟!
فأنت لا تصلح ولا ماي روك

صدقني ....أقسم بالله لو رأيت شخصا يتوافر به الصفات بالأعلى وجربته في أكثر من حوار مسيحي فصدقني سأكون سعيدا لمحاورته حول الإسلام ولكن طبعا بما ذكرته من صفات في المشاركة الأولى.
أو من يريد الحوار الإسلامي فقلت عندي منتدى خاص بي.....سأكون سعيدا لو يحاورني فيه شخص مؤدب
أو على الإيميل
تم حذف الايميل

Fadie
طبعا نقطة نقطة......بالعلم.......والعقل.........والأدب......طبعا أساسيات العقيدة والدين

وأخيرا.........سأدع الموضوع الأصلي لأني يئست منه

وأما أن يرد فادي ويحاورني حول ما يدعيه سفرا سفرا ويبدأ بالتكوين.........ويمتنع الطرف الآخر عن قلة الأدب.......وإلا فلن تروا لي مشاركة أخرى هنا...لأنه لا يوجد محاورين مكافئين ...!!

وهذا أخر كلام

سلام


----------



## Fadie (6 نوفمبر 2006)

و هرب الفا روميو

:t33: :t33: :t33: 

قلت من قبل ان الحوار معى كالمطحنة التى لا ترحم مع ابناء ابليس

بنعمة السيد المسيح

اثبتنا مصداقية وحى اسفار الكتاب المقدس ال 66

اثبتنا انه لم يوجد من ادعى اى وحى خارج اسفار الكتاب المقدس

اثبتنا انه لم يوجد اى من الاباء او حتى الهراطقة دون الغنوسيين اقر بوحى خارج الاسفار المقدسة

اثبتنا انه لم يوجد من ادعى وحى رسالة برنابا

اثبتنا تدليس الزميل الحائر عن اكليمندس و اوريجن فى انهم اقروا بوحى رسالة برنابا

اثبتنا تدليس الزميل الحائر على تعليق المترجم حول اعتبار اكليمندس لرسالة برنابا رسالة لبرنابا

فى الوقت الذى لم نرى من الزميل المدلس اية اجابة على اى سؤال تم طرحه فى المناظرة

و الهروب المخزى حقا هو الهروب من المناظرة عن علوم الحديث من رجال و جرح و تعديل...ألخ و مدى تطبيقها على كتب السنة

و مازال السؤال قائم لمن يقول انا لها

هل يوجد من ادعى وحى اى كتابات خارج الاسفار المقدسة؟

و الى لقاء اخر مع حلقة جديدة من مسلسل الهروب الكبير

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## My Rock (6 نوفمبر 2006)

alpharomio قال:


> وبخصوص كلمة "شر البرية ما يضحك" عندك حق...تصدق ضجكتني على نفسي ؟!


 
مصدقينك, لاننا نفسنا ضحكنا عليك لما قلنا بس من خلال المحاورة :t33: 




> بخصوص ماي روك ...طالما أنت قرأت ردي عليك بخصوص رسالة فيلبي لم لا تعتذر على الخطأ على الأقل ..وأنا لم أقل ان رسالة فيلبي هي ميكي بل سألتك هل هي عندك مجلة ميكي لكي تقول أنها غير موجودة في الكتاب


 
و لساتك مش راضي تفهم... اعملك ايه؟
انا قلتلك ان رسائل البابا بولس الثاني هي التي غير موجودة في الكتاب المقدس بدلالة على ان كلمة Apostolic Letters لا تعني شئيا بكون السفر وحي او قانوني



> وبعدين أنت من الأول ألاحظ أنك معلوماتك ضعيفة جدا فلذلك لا أمسك لك هفوات لسانك ولا أخطائك ..ويكفيني فادي صاحب علم عنك قليلا.......والجهل مش عيب....يعني من الأول كلكم كنتوا بتقولوا على رسالة برنابا إنجيل برنابا واللى كان عايز ينقلي كتاب 50 دليل هايف وغيره.....وأخر رد بتقول أخرجه من أي نسخة سينائية !!!
> طيب أقرأ الحوار وتعلم يا روك ومش عيب والله


 
و انت زعلان ليه؟ انا اصغر واحد في المنتدى و معلوماتي لا تساوي قشة من معلومات الاحبة طارق و فادي و امقر و غيرهم
بعدين مادامي ضعيف, خذني على قد عقلي و فوز الحوار... و لا تعشك الهروب لان الخصم اقوى منك؟



> بخصوص الحوار الحوار إنتهى يا سادة
> وكما قال روك مازحا "هنيئا لك الحوار يا فادي"


 
نتيجة متوقعة :yahoo: 



> لماذا إنتهى الحوار
> 1- السؤال الأصلي الذي كررته في كل مشاركة لم يجاب حتى الآن ولم يستطع أحد ان يجيبه ألا وهو "ما هو تعريف الأسفار القانونية وما هي المعايير العلمية التي تقبلون على أساسها الأسفار أو ترفضون؟"
> أين الجواب....... لا يوجد ....حاولت أنا أن أجمع بعض آرائكم وأنتم لم تجدوا كتابا واحدا يقول تعريف الأسفار القانونية أو المعايير العلمية.....إلخ


 

للمرة الرابعة, انا مستعد لاتعمق معك في رؤس الاقلام الذي وضعها الاخ الحبيب طارق في البنود المتخذة لاعتبار السفر وحيا 





> تقولون عن قلة الأدب.....راجعوا مشاركني الأولى...أنا أعرف أن منتدانا به الكثير من الأسائات ومنتداكم أيضا....وقلت أن إسلوب الحوار مهم....طالما أنا أتكلم معك بإسلوب علمي مؤدب تكلم بالمثل أما أنتم فلا تعلمون إلا إسلوب الشوارع...شتم وإهانة ولو غضب المسلم فسبكم أو سب دينكم بالمثل فتطردوه ومن ثم يذهب غاضبا ليكتب موضوعا في سب يسوع وكتابك وآبائك في منتدى مسلم......ويرى المسيحي ذلك فيسب الرسول والقرآن والإسلام والمسلمين فيطرد........ثم يذهب ليكتب موضوع هنا يشتم فيه في كل مايريد........ثم يأتي المسلم ليرى ذلك ف....إلخ إلخ إلخ
> دورة غير منتهية


 
طيب اذا انت عارف منتدانا, دخلت في المحاورة و ورطت نفسك ليه؟ :t33: 
ولا حضرتك الان بدأت تبحث عن اسباب للهروب من الحوار؟




> وأخيرا أنا أعترض على شتم ماي روك للقرآن الكريم هنا رغم أننا لم نتطرق إليه الشئ الذي ذهلت لما قرأته.......وهذا إفلاس وقلة أدب وحسنا سيجمعنا يوم عظيم يا ماي روك...أمرح كما شئت فليس الحساب الآن


 
حذرتك من الشتيمة مرتين, لكنك وصفت رسالة فيليبي بأنها مثل مجلة ميكي, فأخذت عقابك الجزيل :yahoo: 



> على العموم تمنيت لو أكلم شخصا يستطيع الحوار ...... يفكر تفكير علمي......غير مدلس........عالم.....مؤدب
> 
> لم أجد
> ونحن ما زلنا في النصرانيات فكيف تريدني أن أنتقل للإسلاميات ؟!
> فأنت لا تصلح ولا ماي روك


 

الان صرنا لا نصلح للحوار؟ بعد تقريب المئة مشاركة؟ 

و عجبي!!!



> صدقني ....أقسم بالله لو رأيت شخصا يتوافر به الصفات بالأعلى وجربته في أكثر من حوار مسيحي فصدقني سأكون سعيدا لمحاورته حول الإسلام ولكن طبعا بما ذكرته من صفات في المشاركة الأولى.
> أو من يريد الحوار الإسلامي فقلت عندي منتدى خاص بي.....سأكون سعيدا لو يحاورني فيه شخص مؤدب
> أو على الإيميل
> تم حذف الايميل
> ...


 


و هذا اخر الكلام... :t11: 
عرفنا من مشاركاتك الاخيرة ان الحوار سينتهي على الناحية هذه و ذلك لترنحك في الحوار الى ان اتتك الضربة القاضية...

و على العموم نحن لا ننقص بالاشخاص لانهم يهربوا من الحوار, فأهلا و سهلا بك في حوارات اخرى مع اني اشك انك حتدخل المنتدى و تناقش بعد المناقشة هذه
و على فكرة, ما تنسى تقول للاخ الي نقل المحاورة للمنتدى الثاني ان ينقل الردود كافة و خاصة الردود الاخيرة :t11:

سلام و نعمة يدوم صليبك يا فادي


----------



## صائد الذباب (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*هذا جناه الفاروميو على*



رفعت رأسى للى خلق الكون

والدمع سايل من ها المجنون

عشر صفحات وزياده

والعين تعبت بزياده

أنى أفهم العقل ده متركب أذاى ؟

هو عقل بغل والاعقل حمار

الناس تقولة يمين ...يروح هو شمال

القلب بكى بدموع العين ....والمخ سايح كما الشلال

يارب الكون ياعظيم ...يارحيم  ياقوى .......

ياخالق الانسان والتيوس ...والثعبان الملتوى

تعبت من موضوعكم أينعم

وزهقت من غباوه أينعم

لكنى عرفت أجابة سؤال 

من جوايا كانت أشكال

كنت بسأل ربنا العظيم ...اللى هو كل شىء وأساس

أذاى هتش المدعى ..النبى الكذاب خالت على الناس

أذاى بلعوا أفعالة وحروبة وسفك سيفة وبلعوا حتى المداس

والنهارده عرفت أجابة السؤال

أنه فعلاً كتاب عربى مشين

لناس أمخاخهم من الطين

وربنا المعبود

لو شفت المخلوق اللى أسمة الف روميو 

فى أى يوم أو أى عهود

لطخه الف طلقه

أو حتى أضربة بالف قبقاب

ذى شجره الدر ليوم الحساب​


----------



## kimo14th (7 نوفمبر 2006)

صراحه  يعنى  غسيل ومكوه  زى مابنقول فى مصر 


الاخ الفا روميو اتغسل  واتنشر غسيله كمان 




ربنا يزيدكم نعمه اخوتى فادى وماى روك


----------



## Fadie (7 نوفمبر 2006)

يدوم صليبكم يا شباب​


----------



## My Rock (7 نوفمبر 2006)

صائد الذباب قال:


> رفعت رأسى للى خلق الكون​
> والدمع سايل من ها المجنون​
> عشر صفحات وزياده​
> والعين تعبت بزياده​
> ...


 
اهو انت جبتها من اخرتها, ربنا يبارك موهبتك حبيبي

بس يا اخر الفاروميو, ليه ما نقلتوا الردود الاخيرة لمنتداكم؟ و لا عايشين على التزييف و التحريف؟


----------



## kimo14th (7 نوفمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> اهو انت جبتها من اخرتها, ربنا يبارك موهبتك حبيبي
> 
> بس يا اخر الفاروميو, ليه ما نقلتوا الردود الاخيرة لمنتداكم؟ و لا عايشين على التزييف و التحريف؟





انا عايز اعرف منتدى ابن مريم ده استخدامه صعب اوى 

مبعرفش اوصل بسهوله للى انا عاوزه 

العيب فيا ولا ايه 

ياريت اخى ماى روك رابط لموضوع الفا روميو هناك 

وانا مسجل هناك بنفس اليوزر ده


----------



## My Rock (7 نوفمبر 2006)

kimo14th قال:


> انا عايز اعرف منتدى ابن مريم ده استخدامه صعب اوى
> 
> مبعرفش اوصل بسهوله للى انا عاوزه
> 
> ...


 
*تم الارسال الرابط للرسائل الخاصة*


----------



## الفهد (8 نوفمبر 2006)

السماء والارض تزولان وكلمي لايزول


----------



## kimo14th (8 نوفمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *تم الارسال الرابط للرسائل الخاصة*



شكرا اخى ماى روك


----------



## alpharomio (9 نوفمبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> و هرب الفا روميو
> 
> :t33: :t33: :t33:
> 
> ...



طيب لا تستطيع الرد وقلنا ممكن ..يجوز
لكن لا تستطيع القراءة كمان ؟!



> وأما أن يرد فادي ويحاورني حول ما يدعيه سفرا سفرا ويبدأ بالتكوين.........ويمتنع الطرف الآخر عن قلة الأدب.......وإلا فلن تروا لي مشاركة أخرى هنا...لأنه لا يوجد محاورين مكافئين ...!!
> 
> وهذا أخر كلام
> 
> سلام


الكلام ده معناه عند فادي أن ألفاروميو هرب ؟!
إنت بتفهم عربي ؟!
سبحان الله

على العموم هذه المشاركة ليست إيذانا بأن أكمل في الحوار طالما لم يجب الزميل 
ولكنها توجيه للمسيحيين لقراءة الحوار
فعلا الحوار رائع قبل أن يفسده فادي بموضوعات عديدة وبأسفار الكتاب كلها ولم يسمح لي حتى بالنقاش
أرجو القراءة وفعلا الحوار رائع

ربنا يهدينا ويهديكوا


----------



## kimo14th (9 نوفمبر 2006)

عزيزى  الفا روميو 


فى بدايه هذا الموضوع توسمت ان اجد فيك محاور قوى 

مثقف ملم بالموضوع بشكل واسع 


لكن كل اسئلتك وشبهاتك تم الرد عليها 


ولكنك عدت تسالمن جديد نفس السؤال 


وعندما طلبت من فادى ان يحضر ادله وحى كل سفر احضرها ولكنك عدت واعترضت ,,, لماذا؟


من وجهه نظرى البسيطه ان الموضوع تقريبا انتهى وتم الرد على كل اسئلتك 

ولكنك غير مقتنع او مش عايز تقتن بيها .... 




المهم . انا باطلب منك طلب . انك تعرض موضوع لاهوت وناسوت وتحدى بشكل مخترم 

ختى تتم المنا قشه فيه 




وبالتوفيق


----------



## alpharomio (9 نوفمبر 2006)

kimo14th قال:


> عزيزى  الفا روميو
> 
> 
> فى بدايه هذا الموضوع توسمت ان اجد فيك محاور قوى
> ...




يا زميلي الغالي أنا لا أعترض بالعكس أنا أفرح حينما أجد محاور متعلم ملم بالموضوع
لكن لو لاحظت أنا قلت ميت مرة الحوار يكون نقطة نقطة

طيب يرضيك أنا أضع شبهاتي حول الأسفار كلها دفعة واحدة في 3 صفحات مثل فادي ؟!

لأ طبعا.........هذا موقع حوار وليس للقص واللصق
لو يعلم هو هذا هيا فليحاور نقطة نقطة
وهذا ما لا يريده هو لأنه سيفضح


----------



## kimo14th (9 نوفمبر 2006)

alpharomio قال:


> يا زميلي الغالي أنا لا أعترض بالعكس أنا أفرح حينما أجد محاور متعلم ملم بالموضوع
> لكن لو لاحظت أنا قلت ميت مرة الحوار يكون نقطة نقطة
> 
> طيب يرضيك أنا أضع شبهاتي حول الأسفار كلها دفعة واحدة في 3 صفحات مثل فادي ؟!
> ...





يااخى الفاروميو  

انت سالته سؤال وهو جاوبك 

اجابه كامله  

انت طلبت دليل وحى كل سفر وهو جاوبك 


اعرض شبهاتك الاخرى فى موضوع مستقل حول ادله وحى كل سفر ... سفرا سفرا 

رجاء دعنا ننتهى من هذا الموضوع 
وتفضل ببدا موضوع جديد 

==================

( هذا مايريده لانه سيفضح ) 

هذا اسلوب سىء فى الحوار ... تواضع يااخى 

وتفضل بعرض شبهاتك فى موضوع مستقل وتحاور

دون اللجوء لهذا الاسلوب 

سلام ونعمه


----------



## Fadie (9 نوفمبر 2006)

هل يوجد دليل واحد على ان برنابا هو كاتب الرسالة؟

هل يوجد اى من الاباء اقر بها وحيا؟

هل يوجد من الهراطقة من اقر بها وحى من الله؟

هل يوجد فى كتابات اكليمندس او اوريجن انهم اقروا بها وحى من الله؟

هل لديك اجابة واحدة على سؤال واحد​


----------



## kimo14th (9 نوفمبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> هل يوجد دليل واحد على ان برنابا هو كاتب الرسالة؟​
> 
> هل يوجد اى من الاباء اقر بها وحيا؟​
> هل يوجد من الهراطقة من اقر بها وحى من الله؟​
> ...


 
الموضوع انتهى اخى فادى 

ربنا يباركك انت وماى روك وكل المشاركين فى الرد 


وان كنت اتمنى بقاء الفاروميو وطرحه لمواضيع جديده 

لى طلب صغير ... ان يتم تثبيت الموضع


----------



## My Rock (9 نوفمبر 2006)

alpharomio قال:


> على العموم هذه المشاركة ليست إيذانا بأن أكمل في الحوار طالما لم يجب الزميل
> ولكنها توجيه للمسيحيين لقراءة الحوار
> فعلا الحوار رائع قبل أن يفسده فادي بموضوعات عديدة وبأسفار الكتاب كلها ولم يسمح لي حتى بالنقاش
> أرجو القراءة وفعلا الحوار رائع


 
ما فهمناك يا الفاروميو, مرة تقل انا مش هربت و مرة تقل هذا ليس ايضانا بتكملة الحوار
ما ترسالك على حل؟
بعدين الموضوع الاصلي هو في قانونية الاسفار, و انت تحديث الاخ فادي في موضوع اخر و هو رد عليك, طيب ليه نسينا رسالة برنابا و ليه نسينا الادلة على ان اكليميندس قال عليها وحي و سفر قانوني؟

المهم ما علينا, لو حاب تفتح محاورة جديدة في موضوع اخر فمية اهلين و سهلين و حاب اذكرك انكم لحد الان لم تنقلو الردود الاخيرة لمنتداكم و كلنا عارفين السبب :yahoo:


----------



## alpharomio (11 نوفمبر 2006)

> ما فهمناك يا الفاروميو, مرة تقل انا مش هربت و مرة تقل هذا ليس ايضانا بتكملة الحوار
> ما ترسالك على حل؟
> بعدين الموضوع الاصلي هو في قانونية الاسفار, و انت تحديث الاخ فادي في موضوع اخر و هو رد عليك, طيب ليه نسينا رسالة برنابا و ليه نسينا الادلة على ان اكليميندس قال عليها وحي و سفر قانوني؟
> 
> المهم ما علينا, لو حاب تفتح محاورة جديدة في موضوع اخر فمية اهلين و سهلين و حاب اذكرك انكم لحد الان لم تنقلو الردود الاخيرة لمنتداكم و كلنا عارفين السبب


السبب أنه نقل كتب ومقالات يا روك
لو موافق على المبدأ أنا ممكن أخليلك صفحات الموضوع 20 أنهارده إيه رأيك ؟!
لو موافق قول وأنا أد كلمتي !!!!!!!!!!!!


على العموم كويس إنك فتحت الموضوع الأصلي


> طيب ليه نسينا رسالة برنابا و ليه نسينا الادلة على ان اكليميندس قال عليها وحي و سفر قانوني؟



سترون قنابل tnt
يتبع


سنعود للموضوع الأصلي


----------



## Fadie (11 نوفمبر 2006)

الزميل المدلس يقول انى انسخ كتب و مقالات

اتحداك يا زميل يا مفلس ان تضع ما تقول انى انسخ منه

هيا يا صاح ارنى ما الذى نسخت انا منه و ضعه امامى ان كنت تقدر على تحمل مسئولية كلامك

و انا فى انتظار قنابلك لننسف بها شبهاتك و تدليسك فبحق أله ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب سألقنك درسا لن تنساه طيلة حياتك​


----------



## alpharomio (11 نوفمبر 2006)

الحمد لله والله أكبر وبعد:
بخصوص رسالة برنابا إعتراضاتك الاساسية كانت كالتالي

1- أين قال إكليمندس أو أي أب انها وحي من عند الله ؟

2- وجود رسالة برنابا في المخطوط السينائي لا يعني شيئا لأنها بجوار العهد الجديد وليست منه

ولم ترد على بقية أدلتي وحذفت البعض ولكني جمعت جميع ردودي بالإضافة لإجابات على أسئلتك بإضافات

وصدقني سقطت المسيحية !!
وإذا حذف الرد ليتأكد العوام من كلامي 100%




أين المعايير العلمية لقانونية الأسفار ؟​ 

Jer:23:36 اما وحي الرب *فلا تذكروه بعد* لان كلمة كل انسان تكون وحيه اذ قد حرّفتم كلام الاله الحي رب الجنود الهنا. (SVD)

Jer:23:36 أمَّا وَحيُ الرّبِّ *فلا تَذكُروهُ مِنْ بَعدُ، *لأنَّ لِكُلٍّ مِنكُم كلامًا مِنْ وَحيهِ، فعكَسْتُم كلامَ الإلَهِ الحَيِّ والرّبِّ القديرِ......... 39 سأنساكُم وأنبُذُكُم أنتُم والمدينةُ التي أعطيتُها لكُم ولآبائِكُم، 40وأُلْحِقُ بِكُم عارًا أبديُا وخزْيًا دائِمًا لن يُنْسى. (العربية المشتركة)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد 
ما هو تعريف قانونية الأسفار ؟ و ما هي الأساسات العلمية لقبول الأسفار أو رفضها؟

بهذا السؤال أبدأ هذا المقال ويبدو أن الشق الأول من السؤال جوابه سهل جدا..فالأسفار القانونية هي الأسفار المقبولة لدي الكنيسة ككلمة الرب
أنا لن أدخل في صراعات مذهبية عن 73 سفر أم 66 ولن يهمني الفرق الآن كثيرا فنحن نتطرق إلى ما هو أهم من ذلك بمراحل.
المهم هو...... الجزء الثاني من السؤال ألا وهو المعايير العلمية للقبول أو الرفض.
وقطعا لا توجد أية معايير علمية قطعية لقبول الأسفار أو رفضها بالنسبة للكنيسة سوى إتباع الأهواء والآراء السائدة ولا أقول إلا قول الله {اتَّخَذُواْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُواْ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُواْ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا لاَّ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ} (31) سورة التوبة
وعبادتهم هي إتباعهم على الباطل كما فسر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ونبدأ بسم الله.

دعني أبدأ إعتراف هام تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية " ويجب أن نعلم انه في القرون الأولى، لم يعرفوا الكتاب المقدس كاملاً في كتاب واحد، فكانت الأناجيل، والأعمال والرسائل الجامعة، ورسائل بولس، والرؤيا ( من العهد الجديد )، والتوراة، والأسفار التاريخية، والمزامير والأرجح ( من العهد القديم ) كل مجموعة منها في مخطوطة على حدة."<FONT color=royalblue>
المصدر: دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة "الترجمات اللاتينيه"

رغم أن هذا يفترض أنه يكفي لنسف ما تدعونه من وحدة الكتاب وعصمته منذ القرن الثاني بل حتى الرابع بل ما بعد ذلك 


*الكنيسة في القرن الأول الميلادي: *كانت تعتقد بقانونية مجموعة من الأسفار .... لأنه لم تكن كل الأسفار كتبت فسنة سبعين مثلا لم يكن موجودا سوى رسائل بولس وإنجيل مرقص ومنطقي جدا أنهم لم يكونوا يؤمنوا ببقية العهد الجديد لأنه لم يكن كتب بعد..(وهذا لا أعترض عليه ولا تفهم مني إعتراض لأن الإعتراض لمجرد الإعتراض ليس إسلوبي) ولكن السؤال هو "هل كانوا مجمعون على الأسفار القانونية للعهد القديم ؟ " لأن هذه هي التي كانت موجوده والإجابة .........لا

عندك مثلا...... سفر "حكمة سليمان" فهذا مثال جيد جدا عن عدم وجود أي أساس علمي لقانونية السفر
تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت "حكمة سليمان"
قانونية السفر: 
يأتي سفر "الحكمة" في الترتيب - في الترجمات اليونانية والفولجاتا- بعد أسفار الأمثال والجامعه ونشيد الأنشاد، ويليه سفر حكمة "يشوع بن سيراخ". 

وقد أعتقد بعض الآباء بأنه موحى به من الله، وعليه فهو سفر قانوفي عند البعض الذين منهم "هيبوليتوس" (Hippolytus)، و "كبريا نوس" (Cyprian)، و"أمبروزيوس" (Ambrose)، ولكن آباء آخرين قالوا بقانونيته رغم إنكار نسبته إلى سليمان، ومن هؤلاء "أوريجانوس" (Origen)، و "يوسابيوس" (Eusebius) وأغسطينوس (Augustine). 

وفي الجانب الآخر رفض بعض آباء الكنيسة الأولين الاعتراف بهذا السفر - بأي حال من الأحوال - كمرجع قانوني في أمور العقيدة. وقد وضعه مجمع "ترنت" (Trent) هو وسائر الأسفار المعتبرة من أسفار الأبوكريفا عند البروتستنت (فيما عدا اسدراس الأول والثاني وصلاة منسى) ضمن الأسفار القانونية، لذلك يتضمن الكتاب المقدس عند الكاثوليك هذا السفر بينما يخلو منه الكتاب المقدس عند البروتستنت. ".......إنتهى
فإختلاف الآباء في القرن الثاني والثالث على قانونية هذا السفر يؤكد أنهم كانوا في القرن الأول بلا أساسات بالقطع.
وهو أيضا
1- ذكر في المخطوطات السينائية والفاتيكانية والسكندرية 
2- ذكر في الوثيقة الموراتورية
3- هناك إختلاف كبير حوله من الآباء الأولين فهناك من يعتقدون قانونيته والآخرين ينفون و this is the point فهو قبول ورفض لمجرد إعتقاد او حدس أو هوى وهذا أبدا ليس أساس علمي لقبول أو رفض


الكنيسة في القرن الثاني: إكتمل كل العهد الجديد وإنتشر ... وهنا كان هناك تخبط في موضوع الأسفار القانونية (وأنا لا أتكلم عن الفرق المهرطقة الآن ولا أناجيلهم) أنا أتكلم عن الآباء الأولين المقبولين لدى الجميع 

تقول موسوعة جرويلر Grolier تحت عنوان "العهد الجديد، الأسفار القانونية":

"بدأت العملية التي كُوّنت من خلالها الأسفار القانونية للعهد الجديد في القرن الثاني، بمجموعة من عشرة رسائل لبولس على الأرجح. و مع نهاية ذلك القرن، ناقش إيرينايوس لمنح ثقة متفردة لقسم من الأسفار القانونية تدعى الأناجيل. أما قبول الأسفار الأخرى فكان بشكل تدريجي. لقد استخدمت الكنيسة في مصر أسفاراً أكثر من الـ/27/ سفراً الموجودين حالياً، و استخدمت الكنائس المتحدثة بالسيريانية أسفاراً أقل. فأصبحت الأسفار القانونية الرسمية أمراً ملحّاً في القرن الرابع. لقد كان السبب الرئيسي في قبول الأسفار القانونية الحالية هو تأثير أثاناسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية و لأن جيروم قد ضمّ الـ/27/ سفراً في نسخته اللاتينية للكتاب المقدس تسمى نسخة فولغيت Vulgate."المصدر – كل شئ عن المسيحية "أ\ ياسر جبر"



وإليك تفصيل الأدلة أكثر وأكثر على عدم وجود كتاب ثابت لكم خصوصا في القرون الاولى بل كان دائما يتغير ولا يوجد أساس علمي لقبول الأسفار ورفضها 

<FONT size=5>أ – دليلي الأول هو : الوثيقة الموراتورية (170م) 

أولا أهمية الوثيقة 
تقول عنها دائرة المعارف الكتابية " الوثيقة الموراتورية (وهى جذاذة صغيرة، ترجع إلى حوالى 170م) التى تقدم لنا قائمة بأسفار العهد الجديد مع كلمة موجزة عن كل كاتب ." 
المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة إنجيل مرقص 

وتقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية حول إنجيل لوقا
ووجود الإنجيل الثالث فى الوثيقة الموراتورية (170م) أمر له اهميته الكبيرة، كما أن تاتيان قد استخدمه فى كتابه "الدياطسرون" (170م) باعتباره أحد الأناجيل الأربعة المعترف بها...إنتهى

راجع كل مقالات المدافعين عن الكتاب المقدس..أو إكتب " الوثيقة الموراتورية" في أي محرك بحث جوجل مثلا 
ستجد أنهم كلما حاولوا إثبات قانونية إنجيل أو رسالة أستشهدوا بهذه الوثيقة.

قد تقول إن الوثيقة جاءت لتعدد الأسفار القانونية وغير القانونية التاريخية.
وترد عليك دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة "أبوكريفا"الوثيقة الموراتورية ( بيان بالأسفار المعترف بها في الكنيسة في حوالي 190 م ) إنتهى

ما قالته دائرة المعارف الكتابية هو أنها كانت تحتوي بالإضافة لأسفار العهد الجديد إلى
1- راعي هرماس (المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة هرماس)

2- رؤيا بطرس (المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة بطرس)
تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية عنها
"رؤيا بطرس هي أحد الكتب الأبوكريفية التي لاقت بعض الاعتبار سواء وقتياً أو محلياً في بعض الجهات. وقد ورد ذكرها في الوثيقة الموراتورية مع التعليق عليها بأن البعض لا يؤيدون قراءتها في الكنيسة. "!!!

3- رسالة بولس إلى أهل إسكندرية (المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة أبوكريفا)
رسالة ضائعة تماما.

4 - رسالة بولس إلى لاودكية (المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة أبوكريفا)
رسالة يعتقدون الآن إجماعا بكذبها ولكن كان تؤمن بها الكنيسة في القرن الثاني.


كل ما سبق كانت تؤمن به الكنيسة عام 170 ولا تعليق
وأمام المسيحيين ثلاث خيارات 
*1 - أن تكون الكنيسة سنة 170 على حق في قانونية هذه الكتب.*
*2 – أو تكون الكنيسة قد ضلت في القرن الثاني .*
*3- وإلا فإطعنوا بالوثيقة كلها وعندها يكون هناك كلام أخر.*

ولاحظ أن أي إختيار من الثلاثة سيترتب عليه أشياء خطيرة جدا
صراحة أشفق على المسييحيين من الإختيارات الثلاثة وللأسف لا رابع لهم.

ب- دليلي الثاني هو : إعتقادات الآباء الأولين 

وسنأخذ مثالا هو "رسالة برنابا" كمثال أساسي

رسالة برنابا​ 
ملحوظة لكل من لديه حساسية من إسم برنابا : أنبه أن "رسالة برنابا ليست "إنجيل برنابا".

-من هو برنابا ؟
معنى إسمه "إبن التعزية"
تقول دائرة المعارف عنه "وقد أثبت عملياً أنه " ابن التعزية " أو " ابن التشجيع " باحتضانه شاول الذي كانت تحوم حوله الشبهات ( أ ع 9 : 26، 27 ) ، فكان أول من اقتنع بحقيقة تجديد شاول ــ مضطهد الكنيسة ـ فقدمه للرسل وبذلك قبلته الكنيسة في أورشليم.... ويفهم ضمناً من قائمة أسماء " الأنبياء والمعلمين في كنيسة أنطاكية، أن برنابا كان القائد المعترف به ( أ ع 13 : 1 )، واستجابه لدعوه الروح القدس، أرسلوا " برنابا وشاول " للعمل المرسلي ( أ ع 13 : 2 ــ 4 )، ولعله بناء على إرساليته من الكنيسة أطلق عليه لقب " رسول " ( أ ع 14 : 14 ). 
وقد بدأت خدمة " برنابا وبولس " في قبرص، وكان برنابا هو المتقدم فيهما ( أ ع 13 : 7 )، ولكن يبدو أن شاو ل ، لم يلبث أن برز للمقدمة حتى إن لوقا يكتب : " ثم أقلع من بافوس بولس ومن معه " ( أ ع 13 : 13 )، فكان برنابا في معية بولس. ثم يذكرهما بعد ذلك ــ إلى نهاية الرحلة ــ " بولس وبرنابا " ( أ ع 13 : 43، 46، 50 )، إلا أنه في حادثة شفاء الرجل عاجز الرجلين المقعد في لسترة، ظنتهما الجموع إلهين تشبها بالناس ونزلا إليهم، "فدعوا برنابا " زفس " ( أو جوبيتر )، ودعوا " بولس هرمس إذ كان هو المتقدم في الكلام " ( أ ع 14 : 12 )، وهكذا ظنوا أن " برنابا " هو كبير الآلهة لهدوئه ووقاره، وأن بولس تابعه والمتكلم باسمه. 
ويبدو من ترتيب لوقا للاسمين ( بولس وبرنابا )، أن بولس كان يعتبر المتقدم في كنيسة أنطاكية ( 15 : 2، 35 )، أما بالنسبة للكنيسة في أورشليم فيبدو أن برنابا كان هو المتقدم، إذ نجد الترتيب " برنابا وبولس " ( أ ع 15 : 12 )، كما ان الرسالة التي أرسلها الرسل والمشايخ مع كل الكنيسة في أورشليم يذكر ان فيها بهذا الترتيب : " حبينا برنابا وبولس " ( أ ع 15 : 25 ). "إنتهى

فرغم التعصب لبولس من كاتبي دائرة المعارف إلا أن الحقيقة واضحة.
أما مانراه من الدلائل هو أن برنابا هو أستاذ بولس وهو الذي وثق به فأدخله على التلاميذ وهم شاكين فيه (أعمال 9/23-26 ) وبعد سنين لما قويت شوكة بولس أطاح ببرنابا بل وبيعقوب وبطرس رؤساء التلاميذ ووصفهم بالأخوة الكذبة (غلاطية 2/4-7 ) وكل شجاراته وإنتقاداته للتلاميذ كبطرس ويعقوب ساق لها بولس أسباب غير معقوله (غلاطية 2 : 11-12) تبين أنها كاذبة حتى شجاره مع برنابا (أع 15 : 39) سببه الذي أورده لوقا حسبما سمع من أستاذه بولس غير معقول بالمرة ..فبولس بعدما وثق به التلاميذ أزاحهم وتخلص منهم واحد تلو الأخر حتى يضل الناس ولا تصل إليهم صوت التلاميذ وهو صوت الحقيقة (راجع رسالة غلاطية)...وللأسف لم تعبر لنا كتابات التلاميذ التي ترد على بولس لنعرف الحقيقة اللهم إلا إنجيل برنابا المشكك فيه من قبل النصارى.
*وبرنابا من السبعين رسولا إجماعا .*

-رسالة برنابا​ 
1- تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية عنها 
" أكليمندس الإسكندري اقتبس منها (رسالة برنابا) باعتبارها سفراً كتابياً. ويبدو أن أوريجانوس كان عنده نفس الفكر."
المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة برنابا

وبالنسبة لرسالة برنابا فهي منشورة في كتابات الآباء ما قبل نيقية ومنشور بعض بقي منها على الإنترنت وملحق ببرنامج e-sword
ويمكنك تحميل البرنامج مع كتابات الآباء ومجموعة كبيرة من الترجمات للمقارنة بينها مع النص الأصلي (القراءة الاكثر شيوعا) وأيضا تفاسير كثيرة مثل أدم كلارك والبرت برنس وهنري وغيرهم مع قواميس من الموقع.
http://e-sword.net


2- يقول مترجم رسالة برنابا :
The ancient writers who refer to this Epistle unanimously attribute it to Barnabas the Levite, of Cyprus, who held such an honourable place in the infant Church. Clement of Alexandria does so again and again (Strom., ii. 6, ii. 7, etc.). Origen describes it as “a Catholic Epistle” (Cont. Cels., i. 63), and seems to rank it among the Sacred ******ures (Comm. in Rom., i. 24). Other statements have been quoted from the fathers, to show that they held this to be an authentic production of the apostolic Barnabas
المصدر على الإنترنت من أي الروابط التالية
http://www.earlychristianwritings.com/info/barnabas.html
أو
http://www.sacred-texts.com/chr/ecf/001/0010335.htm
أو
http://www.piney.com/FathEpBarna.html

ترجمة ما سبق (قابلة للنقد)
(((الآباء الأولين(القدماء) الذين أشاروا إلى الرسالة بالإجماع لبرنابا اللاوي القبرصي الذي تبوأ المكانة العظيمة في الكنيسة الأولي .
كليمنت السكندري فعلها مرارا وتكرارا المصدر (Strom., ii. 6, ii. 7, etc.) 
أما أوريجن فوصفها على أنها "رسالة كاثوليكية" المصدر ” (Cont. Cels., i. 63) ويبدو أنه صنفها (الرسالة) بين الكتب المقدسة المصدر (Comm. in Rom., i. 24) 
أقوال أخرى تم إقتباسها من الآباء , ليظهروا أنهم حملوا هذه (الرسالة) أن تكون أنتاج أصلي لبرنابا الرسولي.))))إنتهى...

إذن الآباء الأولين مجمعين على قانونية هذه الرسالة كما قال المترجم وعلى النقيض تماما جميع المعاصرين مجمعين على تكذيب هذه الرسالة أو رفضها على الأقل.

إذن لدينا الآن حول 
1- دائرة المعارف الكتابية قالت أن إكليمندس وأوريجن قالوا بقانونية رسالة برنابا.
2-مقدمة رسالة برنابا -التي كتبها العلماء الذين ترجموا كتابات الأباء الأولين- قالوا بأن إكليمندس وأوريجن قالوا بقانونية رسالة برنابا.

وقد يسأل أحدهم عن الإقتباس ذاته
إكلمندس يقول في كتابه - The Stromata-

Rightly, therefore, the Apostle Barnabas says, “From the portion I have received I have done my diligence to send by little and little to you; that along with your faith you may also have perfect knowledge.34 Fear and patience are then helpers of your faith; and our allies are long-suffering and temperance. These, then,” he says, “in what respects the Lord, continuing in purity, there rejoice along with them, wisdom, understanding, intelligence, knowledge.”
وتعليقا للمترجم
34 [Clement accepts the Epistle of Barnabas as an apostolic writing. For this quotation, see vol. 1. p. 137, this series.]
المصدر
http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/anf02.vi.iv.ii.vi.html
أو

http://www.ccel.org/fathers2/ANF-02/anf02-59.htm#P5622_1697159


وقد يقول قائل "ومن قال أنها ليست لبرنابا فعلا ولكنها ليست وحي؟!" وهذا نقول له بما أن الرسالة من تأليف برنابا إذن فإنه يلزمك الإعتراف بها كوحي مقطوع بصحته لأن برنابا من السبعين رسولا إجماعا فمثله مثل لوقا وبولس!

قد يقول قائل إن إقتباس إكليمندس لا يعني أنه يعترف بأنها وحي من عند الله وهذا طبعا مع فساد كلامه بمطابقته مع كلام المترجمين والعلماء فإن إكليمندس يقول في موضع آخر في نفس الكتاب.



To the point the Apostle Paul speaks, “If I give my body, and have not love, I am sounding brass, and a tinkling cymbal.”

فما الفرق بين الإستشهادين ؟!
قد يقول أحدهم أنه يلزمك أن تأتي بقول لإكليمندس يقول فيه "إن رسالة برنابا وحي من عند الله" وإلا فليس إقتباسه دليلا ؟!!

وللرد عليه أقول : لقد وضعت أساسا الآن وهو أن الأصل أن يقول إكليمندس أن إنجيل كذا أو رسالة كذا هي "وحي من عند الله" فإما أن تأتي بما طلبت مني أن أجلبه حول ال 27 سفرا للعهد الجديد وبالتالي يكون الناشذ الغريب الذي لم يعترف


----------



## alpharomio (11 نوفمبر 2006)

عفوا الصورة هنا

http://www.rogepost.com/dn/bizq


----------



## Fadie (11 نوفمبر 2006)

ياتيك الرد غدا بنعمة المسيح بعد مراجعة مداخلتك و الرجوع للمراجع​


----------



## alpharomio (12 نوفمبر 2006)

تم تحرير الرد بواسطة My Rock للاسباب التالية:

معظم الرد نسخ و نصق يا اما من منتدى اخر او من مواقع اخرى كوقع سبيل الاسلام و غيره
طعن الكاتب بمعايير قانونية الاسفار ملحقة بأية استفزازية من القرعان
وصف عبدتنا نحن المسيحيين بالعبادة الباطلة كما فسر المخبول محمد
التخريف بعدم معرفة الكتاب المقدس بكتاب واحد
تكرير ما جاءا مسبقا من نصوص امجليزية فسرنا معناها مسبقا
ذكر اكاذيب مثل تخبط الكنيسة في اختيار الاسفار القانونية بدون اي دليل او برهان, فهذا كذب و افتراء
الطعن بخلاصة تافهة يقول فيها ان الكنيسة ليس لها ادنى قاعدة في تقرير قانونية الاسفار و بهذا الاخ تجاوز كل اداب الحوارا
التخريف بالقول ان الاسفار المختارة الان هي ما غير المناهض للعقيدة المسيحية (كذب و افتراء)
وصف منهجنا الديني بمنهج الملحدين
ايات قرعانية استفزازية في نهاية الموضوع لا دخل لها بالموضوع لا من قريب و لا من بعيد
روابط لمواقع حقيرة مثل موقع ام مريم


----------



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*تم تحرير مشاركتك لما جاء من اسباب اعلاه*
*ادعوك الى مراجعة اعادة كتابة ردك مع مراعاة ما جاء اعلاه*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*نظرا لطلب الاخ الحبيب فادي بالرد عليك و فضحك, تم ترك مشاركتك المكررة التي تحمل نفس المحتوى لكني بعدني مش راضي على الاسلوب الحثير الي اتبعته*

*الدور ليك حبيبي فادي*
*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Fadie (13 نوفمبر 2006)

"مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيكم"

1بط3:15

سلام الله و نعمته مع الجميع

أخى الحبيب ماى روك شكرا لك و اعرف ان هذا الاسلوب ضد قوانين المنتدى و لكنى لا اعتبر نفسى اناظر الفا روميو بل من هم وراء الفا روميو و انا مصر على ان افضح جهلهم امام الجميع و فى نفس الوقت القن الفا روميو درسا كى يتعلم ان يجتهد هو و يبحث هو ولا ينسخ و يلصق

نبدأ الرد



> الحمد لله والله أكبر وبعد:
> بخصوص رسالة برنابا إعتراضاتك الاساسية كانت كالتالي
> 1- أين قال إكليمندس أو أي أب انها وحي من عند الله ؟
> 2- وجود رسالة برنابا في المخطوط السينائي لا يعني شيئا لأنها بجوار العهد الجديد وليست منه
> ولم ترد على بقية أدلتي وحذفت البعض ولكني جمعت جميع ردودي بالإضافة لإجابات على أسئلتك بإضافات


 
بل و مازالت اعلنها للجميع انه لم يوجد من الاباء او الهراطقة من أقر بوحى خارج اسفار العهد الجديد و سوف نسحق شبهاتك الان انت و ابناء ابليس من تنقل عنهم و سنكشف تدليسكم الان امام الجميع لتعرف قدر نفسك



> (وصدقني سقطت المسيحية !!
> وإذا حذف الرد ليتأكد العوام من كلامي 100%)


 
سنرى الان من الذى سيسقط و رغم ان كل كلامك مكرر من قبل الا اننى لن احذفه و سأرد عليه كاملا و سنرى مع من الحق الان



> (Jer:23:36 اما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لان كلمة كل انسان تكون وحيه اذ قد حرّفتم كلام الاله الحي رب الجنود الهنا. (SVD)
> Jer:23:36 أمَّا وَحيُ الرّبِّ فلا تَذكُروهُ مِنْ بَعدُ، لأنَّ لِكُلٍّ مِنكُم كلامًا مِنْ وَحيهِ، فعكَسْتُم كلامَ الإلَهِ الحَيِّ والرّبِّ القديرِ......... 39 سأنساكُم وأنبُذُكُم أنتُم والمدينةُ التي أعطيتُها لكُم ولآبائِكُم، 40وأُلْحِقُ بِكُم عارًا أبديُا وخزْيًا دائِمًا لن يُنْسى. (العربية المشتركة))


 
فحتى شبهتك هذه سنضحدها تماما و سنقسم الاجابة لجزأين

(أ) لقد كان عصر أرميا النبي يمتلىء بالأنبياء الكذبة وكان كل منهم يزعم أن الله يوحي إليه وقد تبعهم بعض الكهنة ولكن كان كلامهم كله كذب ولذا يوبخهم الله عن طريق ارميا النبي الذي كان النبي الموحى إليه من الله. أنه يوبخ الأنبياء الكذبة لأنهم ينسبون لله كلام لم يتكلم به معهم ويفسرون شريعته على هواهم!! يقول الكتاب: " هكذا قال رب الجنود لا تسمعوا لكلام الأنبياء الذين يتنبأون لكم. فأنهم يجعلونكم باطلا. يتكلمون برؤيا قلبهم لا عن فم الرب. قائلين قولا لمحتقريّ قال الرب يكون لكم سلام. ويقولون لكل من يسير في عناد قلبه لا يأتي عليكم شر. لأنه من وقف في مجلس الرب ورأى وسمع كلمته. من أصغى لكلمته وسمع ها زوبعة الرب. غيظ يخرج ونوء هائج. على رؤوس الأشرار يثور. لا يرتد غضب الرب حتى يجري ويقيم مقاصد قلبه.في آخر الأيام تفهمون فهما. لم أرسل الأنبياء بل هم جروا. لم أتكلم معهم بل هم تنبأوا. ولو وقفوا في مجلسي لأخبروا شعبي بكلامي وردّوهم عن طريقهم الرديء وعن شر أعمالهم " (ار23:15-23).
(ب) ويشكو ارميا النبي من أن " كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إذ قد حرفتم كلام الإله الحي رب الجنود إلهنا (ار23: 36). ويستخدم الكلمة العبرانية " הפך - hâphak " والتي تترجم أسأتم استخدام كلام الإله ":
" for you have perverted the words of the living God" أي " أسأتم استعمال كلمة الله الحي ".أي أنه يقول كل واحد يمشي على هواه " كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه ". كما أنكم أسأتم استخدام كلمة الله في غير هدفها وبغير معناها الأصلي. وأيضاً " you are twisting my wordsinto a lie "!!



> (بهذا السؤال أبدأ هذا المقال ويبدو أن الشق الأول من السؤال جوابه سهل جدا..فالأسفار القانونية هي الأسفار المقبولة لدي الكنيسة ككلمة الرب
> أنا لن أدخل في صراعات مذهبية عن 73 سفر أم 66 ولن يهمني الفرق الآن كثيرا فنحن نتطرق إلى ما هو أهم من ذلك بمراحل.)


 
نقول بنعمة الله اننا لدينا أدلة وحى جميع اسفار الكتاب المقدس و الاسفار القانونية الثانية لدينا أدلتها و قد وضعها الاخ طارق و على أتم الاستعداد للخوض فيها ان كنت تجرأ و لكنك مجرد ناسخ و لاصق فما تجده تنسخه و تلصقه و ما لم تجده لا تقدر على نسخه و لصقه......لأانه ليس موجودا



> المهم هو...... الجزء الثاني من السؤال ألا وهو المعايير العلمية للقبول أو الرفض.
> وقطعا لا توجد أية معايير علمية قطعية لقبول الأسفار أو رفضها بالنسبة للكنيسة سوى إتباع الأهواء والآراء السائدة ولا أقول إلا قول الله {اتَّخَذُواْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُواْ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُواْ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا لاَّ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ} (31) سورة التوبة
> وعبادتهم هي إتباعهم على الباطل كما فسر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ونبدأ بسم الله


 
قد يحاول المرأ جاهدا ان يلقى بالشبهات على غيره ليس الا ليثبت انه على الحق و لكن حين يفعل يثبت لغيره انه على الحق و من يلقى بالشبهات ليثبت حقانية معتقده يجد نفسه قد اصاب نفسه
اقولها امام الجميع لا يوجد من أدعى وحيا خارج اسفار العهد الجديد بل و لا يوجد حتى من الهراطقة من أدعى اى وحى خارج الاسفار دون الغنوسيين و هاهو الرجل يثبت اشراك المسيح لله فى الربوبية دون ان يدرى و هو يجهل معنى ما يضعه و يحاول ان يرمينا بتهم نحن منها براء براءة الذئب من دم ابن يعقوب.



> دعني أبدأ إعتراف هام تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية " ويجب أن نعلم انه في القرون الأولى، لم يعرفوا الكتاب المقدس كاملاً في كتاب واحد، فكانت الأناجيل، والأعمال والرسائل الجامعة، ورسائل بولس، والرؤيا ( من العهد الجديد )، والتوراة، والأسفار التاريخية، والمزامير والأرجح ( من العهد القديم ) كل مجموعة منها في مخطوطة على حدة."
> المصدر: دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة "الترجمات اللاتينيه"


 
و سازيدك من الشعر بيتا ان كل سفر كان وحده و لم يتم تجميع اسفار الكتاب المقدس معا فى عصر الكنيسة الاولى من الاساس و طيلة العهد القديم لم يوضع اسفار العهد القديم فى كتاب واحد بل كان كل سفر وحده و ها نحن بصدد شرحه بعد تبيان جهلك الان



> رغم أن هذا يفترض أنه يكفي لنسف ما تدعونه من وحدة الكتاب وعصمته منذ القرن الثاني بل حتى الرابع بل ما بعد ذلك


 
و هذا هو الجهل عينه
فالذى يقول ان وحدة الكتاب المقدس تعنى جمعه فى كتاب واحد لا نستبعد ان يخرج منه اى جهل ابدا
وحدة الكتاب المقدس تاتى من كتابته على مدى 1600 عام و رغم ذلك نجد ان موضوعه واحد و هو محبة الله للبشر و كتبه اربعون شخص مختلفين فى بيئاتهم و وظائفهم و وسطهم الاجتماعى و رغم كل هذا نجد ايضا ان موضوعه واحد و هو محبة الله للبشر و اظهار عظمة الخالق فى حب الانسان و لم يكن له هدف سوى هدف واحد و هو يسوع المسيح المخلص الفادى العظيم فهذا هو محور الكتاب المقدس و هذا هو مربط توحيد الاسفار معا فى هدف واحد و ليس انه مجمع فى كتاب واحد يا امة الجهل.



> الكنيسة في القرن الأول الميلادي: كانت تعتقد بقانونية مجموعة من الأسفار .... لأنه لم تكن كل الأسفار كتبت فسنة سبعين مثلا لم يكن موجودا سوى رسائل بولس وإنجيل مرقص ومنطقي جدا أنهم لم يكونوا يؤمنوا ببقية العهد الجديد لأنه لم يكن كتب بعد..(وهذا لا أعترض عليه ولا تفهم مني إعتراض لأن الإعتراض لمجرد الإعتراض ليس إسلوبي) ولكن السؤال هو "هل كانوا مجمعون على الأسفار القانونية للعهد القديم ؟ " لأن هذه هي التي كانت موجوده والإجابة .........لا


 
نقول بنعمة الله انه فى عام 95 م كتب أخر اسفار الكتاب المقدس و لم يوجد من لم يقل انه سفر قانونى و انه موحى به من الله و لتفهم اولا ما تكتب يا هذا قبل ان تكتبه
الكنيسة لم يكن لها كيان اساسا فى القرن الاول بل لأن الكنيسة فى كتاب الله هى جماعة المؤمنيين اطلق عليهم كنيسة و كل اسفار الكتاب المقدس لم يوجد من شكك فى وحيها
لم يوجد من قال ان هناك سفرا غير موحى به و بخاصة العهد القديم فلا يقدر انسان ان يشكك فى قانونية اى سفر من اسفار العهد القديم و سندمر شبهاتك الان



> وقد أعتقد بعض الآباء بأنه موحى به من الله، وعليه فهو سفر قانوفي عند البعض الذين منهم "هيبوليتوس" (Hippolytus)، و "كبريا نوس" (Cyprian)، و"أمبروزيوس" (Ambrose)، ولكن آباء آخرين قالوا بقانونيته رغم إنكار نسبته إلى سليمان، ومن هؤلاء "أوريجانوس" (Origen)، و "يوسابيوس" (Eusebius) وأغسطينوس (Augustine).


 
اسمع يا زميل يا مدلس فأنا سأعلمك كيف تكون رجلا و تتحمل مسئولية ما تنطق به شفتيك
اذا لم تضع اين قال اوريجن و يوسابيوس الذى لا اعلم اى يوسابيوس بالضبط و اغسطينوس ما قلت انهم انكروا نسبته الى سليمان سيكون لى معك شأن أخر فأنت لست سوى مدلس و لا تفقه شىء و يجب ان تعرف ان لكل صبر حدود و ان صبرى ابتدأ ينفذ معك فضع أدلتك بدون هذا التشويش افضل لك.



> وفي الجانب الآخر رفض بعض آباء الكنيسة الأولين الاعتراف بهذا السفر - بأي حال من الأحوال - كمرجع قانوني في أمور العقيدة


 
و حتى اليوم لا يستقى من هذا السفر امورا عقائدية
ما الاشكال بالضبط؟



> وقد وضعه مجمع "ترنت" (Trent) هو وسائر الأسفار المعتبرة من أسفار الأبوكريفا عند البروتستنت (فيما عدا اسدراس الأول والثاني وصلاة منسى) ضمن الأسفار القانونية، لذلك يتضمن الكتاب المقدس عند الكاثوليك هذا السفر بينما يخلو منه الكتاب المقدس عند البروتستنت. "


 
انت تعرف مجمع ترنت دة اتعمل سنة كام يا جاهل يا ابو الجهل كله؟
دة بعد انقسام الكنيسة و نشأة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية يا ابو جهل يعنى بعد القرن العاشر!!!!!!!!!!!
كنيستنا الارثوذكسية تؤمن بهذا السفر كوحى من الله و الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تؤمن بهذا السفر كوحى من الله اما البروتستانت فلا شأن لنا بهم اذهب اسألهم لما لا يؤمنوا به و احب ان الفت انتباهك الى شىء هو انه الترجمة الكاثوليكية للكتاب المقدس تحوى 66 سفر فقط و السبعة اسفار الاخرى فى كتاب وحدهم مثل ترجمة الفانديك بالضبط



> فإختلاف الآباء في القرن الثاني والثالث على قانونية هذا السفر يؤكد أنهم كانوا في القرن الأول بلا أساسات بالقطع


 
اين هم المختلفيين؟؟؟
لا احب كلام مرسلا و اذا لم اجد ادلة تدعم كلامك مرة اخرى ستحذف مداخلتك



> وهو أيضا
> 1- ذكر في المخطوطات السينائية والفاتيكانية والسكندرية
> 2- ذكر في الوثيقة الموراتورية


 
سبحان الله
السفر قانونى يا حاج و نحن نؤمن به وحى من الله ايه اللى تاعبك انت بالظبط؟؟؟



> 3- هناك إختلاف كبير حوله من الآباء الأولين فهناك من يعتقدون قانونيته والآخرين ينفون و this is the point فهو قبول ورفض لمجرد إعتقاد او حدس أو هوى وهذا أبدا ليس أساس علمي لقبول أو رفض


 
كذب و تدليس و اطالبك بالدليل يا ابو جهل لتعرف انك مجرد طفل تنسخ و تلصق بدون فهم ولا ادراك ولا وعى فلم يوجد اى من الاباء من قال بوحى خارج اسفار العهد الجديد



> الكنيسة في القرن الثاني: إكتمل كل العهد الجديد وإنتشر ... وهنا كان هناك تخبط في موضوع الأسفار القانونية (وأنا لا أتكلم عن الفرق المهرطقة الآن ولا أناجيلهم) أنا أتكلم عن الآباء الأولين المقبولين لدى الجميع


 
كذب و تدليس و لا تقدر على اثبات ادعائك يا مدلس فكل هذا كلام مرسل و كلام شعرى ينفع لكتبكم التى تزرع الحقد و الكره للمسيحيين التى تباع على ارصفة الشوارع فالكتاب المقدس انتشر من القرن الاول منذ رحلات بولس التبشيرية الثلاث و لم يوجد من الاباء ولا حتى الهراطقة دون الغنوسييين اقر بوحى خارج الاسفار



> تقول موسوعة جرويلر Grolier تحت عنوان "العهد الجديد، الأسفار القانونية":
> "بدأت العملية التي كُوّنت من خلالها الأسفار القانونية للعهد الجديد في القرن الثاني، بمجموعة من عشرة رسائل لبولس على الأرجح. و مع نهاية ذلك القرن، ناقش إيرينايوس لمنح ثقة متفردة لقسم من الأسفار القانونية تدعى الأناجيل. أما قبول الأسفار الأخرى فكان بشكل تدريجي. لقد استخدمت الكنيسة في مصر أسفاراً أكثر من الـ/27/ سفراً الموجودين حالياً، و استخدمت الكنائس المتحدثة بالسيريانية أسفاراً أقل. فأصبحت الأسفار القانونية الرسمية أمراً ملحّاً في القرن الرابع. لقد كان السبب الرئيسي في قبول الأسفار القانونية الحالية هو تأثير أثاناسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية و لأن جيروم قد ضمّ الـ/27/ سفراً في نسخته اللاتينية للكتاب المقدس تسمى نسخة فولغيت Vulgate."المصدر – كل شئ عن المسيحية "أ\ ياسر جبر"


 
جاهل ينقل عن جاهل ولا يدركون شيئا هما الاثنين
ها هو رابط موسوعة جرويلر http://www.grolier.com/ ارنى اين جاء هذا الكلام العجيب الغريب و سندمره اكثر فرسائل بولس 14 رسالة و فى القرن الاول اساسا امن كل الاباء بوحيها و مستعد ان اضع لك جدول باستشهادتهم و اعترافهم بأنها وحى من الله
اما القول العجيب الذى تقوله ان ايريناؤس منح ثقة متفردة للأناجيل فهذا تخريف و جهل ولا تستطيع اثباته يا جاهل يا مدلس فانت لست سوى ناسخ و لاصق عن جهلة امثالك و تقول قبول الاسفار الاخرى كان بشكل تدريجى!!!!!!!!!!!
هل تقدر على اثبات كلمة واحدة من كلامك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تقدر ان تكون رجل ولو لمرة واحدة و تثبت كلمة واحدة و تتحمل مسئوليتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقول ان الاسفار القانونية اصبحت امرا ملحا فى القرن الرابع ولا تفقهون شيئا فكيف وجدت كنيسة الى القرن الرابع بدون الكتاب المقدس يا انصاف المتعلمين ولا تعرفون كيف تتكلمون حتى......تقولون جيروم ضم 27 سفرا فى ال vulgate ولا اعلم هل انت تحلم ام مستيقظ و انت تكتب فان لم تكن تعرف ان الفلجات هى ترجمة فقط للاتينية عن اليونانية فكيف تتكلم عن قانونية الاسفار؟



> وإليك تفصيل الأدلة أكثر وأكثر على عدم وجود كتاب ثابت لكم خصوصا في القرون الاولى بل كان دائما يتغير ولا يوجد أساس علمي لقبول الأسفار ورفضها


 
المفترض الان اننى سأجد دليل يقول لى انه لم يوجد كتاب ثابت فى القرون الاولى بل كان دائما متغير...حسنا لنرى الان ماذا اتيت.
يقول عن الوثيقة الموراتورية و هو بالطبع لا يعلم عنها شىء ولا يعلم ماذا تحوى و ماذا تقول و نرى الان ماذا قال



> ما قالته دائرة المعارف الكتابية هو أنها كانت تحتوي بالإضافة لأسفار العهد الجديد إلى
> 1- راعي هرماس (المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة هرماس)


 
كالعادة مجرد جهل و قص و لصق بدون ادنى محاولة للفهم
تقول الوثيقة الموراتورية نصه ما يلى:
"كتب هرماس(كتابه) الراعى حديثا جدا فى زماننا فى مدينة روما عندما كان شقيقه الاسقف بيوس Pius على كرسى الكنيسة فى روما" M.Frag.James R.Adair , Jr. 
و سطورها الاولى مفقودة ثم تبدأ بالحديث عن انجيل مرقس و تقول فيه"الذى فيه كان حاضرا و قد دونه" ثك الانجيل للقديس لوقا مما يؤكد انها تحدثت عن انجيل متى فى البداية و تقول بصدد انجيل لوقا "الكتاب الثالث و هو الانجيل بحسب ما دونه لوقا هذا الطبيب لوقا بعد صعود المسيح اخذه بولس معه كخبير فى الطريق (التعليم) دونه بأسمه كما كان قادرا على التحقق منه فقد بدأ يروى القصة من ميلاد يوحنا.
ثم تقول عن انجيل يوحنا مباشرة بعد لوقا
"رابع الاناجيل هو الذى ليوحنا احد التلاميذ الذى عندما حثه تلاميذه و اساقفته قال "صوموا معى من اليوم و لمدة ثلاثة ايام و ما يعلن لكل واحد فلنقله بعضنا البعض و فى نفس الوقت كشف لأندراوس احد التلاميذ ان ما ينجح (يفحص) الكل فيه يجب ان يدون يوحنا كل شىء باسمه" (Insp. and Can. 205)
ثم تتكلم عن رسائل بولس و يوحنا و رؤياه و يعقوب و يهوذا و الاعمال
فأين كلام سيادتك عن ان كتاب هرماس الراعى كان سفرا قانونيا؟؟؟



> تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية عنها
> "رؤيا بطرس هي أحد الكتب الأبوكريفية التي لاقت بعض الاعتبار سواء وقتياً أو محلياً في بعض الجهات. وقد ورد ذكرها في الوثيقة الموراتورية مع التعليق عليها بأن البعض لا يؤيدون قراءتها في الكنيسة.


 
و الان اسألك
اين جاء ذكر ما تقول عنه رؤيا بطرس فى الوثيقة الموراتورية؟؟؟
رؤيا بطرس هو من الاسفار الغنوسية و لم يأتى اى ذكر له فى الوثيقة ولا فى كتابات الاباء بل يوجد فى الكتابات الغنوسية فقط 



> 3- رسالة بولس إلى أهل إسكندرية (المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة أبوكريفا)
> رسالة ضائعة تماما.


 
ارى ان الزميل يحاول تشتيت الموضوع و الخروج عنه فهل جاء ذكر الرسالة الى الاسكندرية فى الوثيقة الموراتورية؟؟؟



> 4 - رسالة بولس إلى لاودكية (المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة أبوكريفا)
> رسالة يعتقدون الآن إجماعا بكذبها ولكن كان تؤمن بها الكنيسة في القرن الثاني


 
هذا هو الكذب بعينه فلم يوجد من أمن بها و الا فالبينة على من أدعى فاتنى بمن أمن بها و ارنى اقواله و ماذا قال بها فلم يوجد من أمن بها انها من بولس الرسول الى لاودكية لأنها اساسا مرسلة من اهل لاودكية يا امة الجهل و لم يقل احد من الاباء انها لبولس و لم يوجد لها اى ذكر فى كتابات الاباء و قال عنها جيروم ( البعض يقرأ تلك الرسالة التي للاوديكية ، وهي مرفوضة من الجميع ) (Lives of Illustrious Men, Chapter 5)

و يقول يوحنا ذهبى الفم "يقول البعض إن تلك لم تكن رسالة بولس إليهم، بل رسالتهم إليه، لأنه لم يقل الرسالة إلي أهل لاودكية بل التى "من لاودكية"Homilies on Col., Hom. 12



> كل ما سبق كانت تؤمن به الكنيسة عام 170 ولا تعليق


 
ان كل ما أتيت انت به ليس سوى تدليس على الاباء و لم نجد اى دليل على كلامك فهل تقدر على ان تجىء لنا باقتباس واحد من كتابات الاباء يؤكد على ايمانهم برسالة لاودكية؟
هل تقدر ان تأتنى بنص من الوثيقة الموراتورية يقول ان كتاب الراعى هرماس من ضمن الاسفار القانونية؟
هل تقدر ان تأتنى بدليل واحد على ان رؤيا بطرس كانت من ضمن الاسفار القانونية؟
لا تقدر و لن تجد  لأن هذه الاعمال انت تتخيل انك اول من اكتشفها بينما نحن نحفظها عن ظهر قلب يا استاذ.

ابتدأ الان الزميل فى الحديث عن رسالة برنابا و فى وسط كلامه يحاول ان يلقى بعض التدليس و التزوير على كتاب الله الخالد فقال



> وبعد سنين لما قويت شوكة بولس أطاح ببرنابا بل وبيعقوب وبطرس رؤساء التلاميذ ووصفهم بالأخوة الكذبة (غلاطية 2/4-7 )


 
يحاول الزميل ان يلقى قول بولس فى رسالة غلاطية 4

4  ولكن بسبب الاخوة الكذبة المدخلين خفية الذين دخلوا اختلاسا ليتجسسوا حريتنا التي لنا في المسيح كي يستعبدونا.
5  الذين لم نذعن لهم بالخضوع ولا ساعة ليبقى عندكم حق الانجيل.
6  واما المعتبرون انهم شيء مهما كانوا لا فرق عندي.الله لا يأخذ بوجه انسان.فان هؤلاء المعتبرين لم يشيروا عليّ بشيء.
7  بل بالعكس اذ رأوا اني اؤتمنت على انجيل الغرلة كما بطرس على انجيل الختان.

يحاول ان يقول ان بولس يقول هذا على بطرس و يوحنا و يعقوب فى جهل مدقع و بدون اى محاولة للفهم فى حين ان هذه الاحداث جاءت فى مجمع اورشاليم (43-44م) حين كان برنابا و بولس فى نزاع مع بعض المسيحيين الذين من أصل يهودى و ارادوا ان يكون الختان أمرا و انه يجب على الأممى ان يصير يهوديا اولا بتنفيذ شريعة الناموس ثم يتعمد بعد ذلك و يصبح مسيحيا و كان بطرس و يعقوب حاضرين فى هذا المجمع و ترأس يعقوب المجمع و كان بولس ضد ان يصير الاممى يهودى اولا و يتمم شرائع موسى ثم يصير مسيحيا و قد قال بطرس فى اعمال 15: 7 ..... «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ مُنْذُ أَيَّامٍ قَدِيمَةٍ اخْتَارَ اللهُ بَيْنَنَا أَنَّهُ بِفَمِي يَسْمَعُ الْأُمَمُ كَلِمَةَ الإِنْجِيلِ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ. 8 وَاللَّهُ الْعَارِفُ الْقُلُوبَ شَهِدَ لَهُمْ مُعْطِياً لَهُمُ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ كَمَا لَنَا أَيْضاً. 9 وَلَمْ يُمَيِّزْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ بِشَيْءٍ إِذْ طَهَّرَ بِالإِيمَانِ قُلُوبَهُمْ. 10 فَالآنَ لِمَاذَا تُجَرِّبُونَ اللهَ بِوَضْعِ نِيرٍ عَلَى عُنُقِ التَّلاَمِيذِ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ آبَاؤُنَا وَلاَ نَحْنُ أَنْ نَحْمِلَهُ؟ 11 لَكِنْ بِنِعْمَةِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ نُؤْمِنُ أَنْ نَخْلُصَ كَمَا أُولَئِكَ أَيْضاً». 

فها هو بطرس يؤيد بولس فى اقواله و فى اعتقاده فكيف تقول انه يسب بطرس؟

و يعقوب ايضا يقول 

13 وَبَعْدَمَا سَكَتَا قَالَ يَعْقُوبُ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ اسْمَعُونِي. 14 سِمْعَانُ قَدْ أَخْبَرَ كَيْفَ افْتَقَدَ اللهُ أَوَّلاً الْأُمَمَ لِيَأْخُذَ مِنْهُمْ شَعْباً عَلَى اسْمِهِ. 15 وَهَذَا تُوافِقُهُ أَقْوَالُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: 16 سَأَرْجِعُ بَعْدَ هَذَا وَأَبْنِي أَيْضاً خَيْمَةَ دَاوُدَ السَّاقِطَةَ وَأَبْنِي أَيْضاً رَدْمَهَا وَأُقِيمُهَا ثَانِيَةً 17 لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ الْبَاقُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ الرَّبَّ وَجَمِيعُ الْأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ دُعِيَ اسْمِي عَلَيْهِمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الصَّانِعُ هَذَا كُلَّهُ. 18 مَعْلُومَةٌ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ جَمِيعُ أَعْمَالِهِ. 19 لِذَلِكَ أَنَا أَرَى أَنْ لاَ يُثَقَّلَ عَلَى الرَّاجِعِينَ إِلَى اللهِ مِنَ الْأُمَمِ 20 بَلْ يُرْسَلْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَنْ يَمْتَنِعُوا عَنْ نَجَاسَاتِ الأَصْنَامِ وَالزِّنَا وَالْمَخْنُوقِ وَالدَّمِ. 21 لأَنَّ مُوسَى مُنْذُ أَجْيَالٍ قَدِيمَةٍ لَهُ فِي كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ مَنْ يَكْرِزُ بِهِ إِذْ يُقْرَأُ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ كُلَّ سَبْتٍ».

و بعد هذا انفض المجمع تماما اى ان الحكم فيه كان لصالح بولس و الذين اصدروا القرار فيه هم بطرس و يعقوب فكيف تاتى انت و تقول انه وصف بطرس و يعقوب بالكذبة؟

ان من وصفهم بالاخوة الكذبة هم هؤلاء الذين حاولوا ان يصتبغوا بالمسيحية كى يجذبوا الاممين الى شريعة موسى و هؤلاء من تحدث عنهم بولس و هؤلاء من انعقد لهم مجمع اورشاليم.

ثم ان بولس نفسه يقول عن بطرس و يوحنا و يعقوب فى نفس الاصحاح الذى حاولت ان تدلس منه انهم اعمدة الكنيسة (ع9) و لكن كان بولس يقاوم بطرس لائما اياه حين أتى الى انطاكية لأنه كان يفرز نفسه خائفا من الذين للختان (ع12)

لمزيد راجع كتابنا دليل المجامع فى القرون الاولى الفصل الاول مجمع اورشاليم.



> 1- تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية عنها
> " أكليمندس الإسكندري اقتبس منها (رسالة برنابا) باعتبارها سفراً كتابياً. ويبدو أن أوريجانوس كان عنده نفس الفكر."
> المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة برنابا


 
مازالت اطالب بنص واحد على لسان اوريجانيوس او اكليمندس اقروا انها سفرا كتابيا اى وحى من الله



> 2- يقول مترجم رسالة برنابا :
> The ancient writers who refer to this Epistle unanimously attribute it to Barnabas the Levite, of Cyprus, who held such an honourable place in the infant Church. Clement of Alexandria does so again and again (Strom., ii. 6, ii. 7, etc.). Origen describes it as “a Catholic Epistle” (Cont. Cels., i. 63), and seems to rank it among the Sacred ******ures (Comm. in Rom., i. 24). Other statements have been quoted from the fathers, to show that they held this to be an authentic production of the apostolic Barnabas
> المصدر على الإنترنت من أي الروابط التالية
> http://www.earlychristianwritings.co.../barnabas.html
> ...


 
نرى الان من الزميل المدلس اقوال المترجم و يقول ان الاباء الاوليين اقروا انها لبرنابا.....رغم انه لا يوجد دليل انها لبرنابا ساوافق...اكليمندس فعل مرارا و تكرارا...فعل ايه بالظبط؟؟؟ فعل نفس ما فعله الاباء و هذا لوجود تقليد سائد انها لبرنابا اى اقر انها لبرنابا و هذا ما قلته انا مائة مرة فى هذا الموضوع ان اكليمندس اقر انها لبرنابا لذلك اقر انها كتابات رسولية ليس اكثر.
تقول ان اوريجن وصفها انها رسالة كاثوليكية و قبل الدخول فى الحديث عن مصدرك اريد ان تفهم شىء بسيط فقط كى تفهم قبل ان تقص و تلصق انه لم يوجد شىء اسمه كاثوليك و ارثوذوكس و بروتستانت قبل القرن العاشر و اوريجن مات فى القرن الرابع......فممكن تفهمنى انت كيف؟
نأتى لمصدر كلامك عن الكلام عن اوريجن و هو (Cont. Cels., i. 63) و نسرد لك هنا كتابات اوريجانيوس لتقول لى اين هذا المصدر فاذا لم تعرف ستعرف ساخبرك انا

ORIGEN DE PRINCIPIIS
و مكون من
PREFACE AND BOOK I (CHAP. I to CHAP. III)
REST OF BOOK I
BOOK II (CHAP. I to CHAP. VI) 
REST OF BOOK II 
BOOK III (PREFACE OF RUFINUS AND CHAP. I) 
REST OF BOOK III 
BOOK IV 
REST OF BOOK IV [SUMMARY (OF DOCTRINE) REGARDING THE FATHER, THE SON, AND THE HOLY SPIRIT...] 

و ايضا
A LETTER TO ORIGEN FROM AFRICANUS ABOUT THE HISTORY OF SUSANNA
A LETTER FROM ORIGEN TO AFRICANUS
A LETTER FROM ORIGEN TO GREGORY

ثم كتابه ORIGEN AGAINST CELSUS

و مكون من

BOOK I (CHAP. I to CHAP. XXXV) 
REST OF BOOK I
BOOK II (CHAP. I to CHAP. XXXVI) 
REST OF BOOK II 
BOOK III (CHAP. I to CHAP. XXXIX) 
REST OF BOOK III 
BOOK IV (CHAP. I to CHAP. XLVIII) 
REST OF BOOK IV 
BOOK V (CHAP. I to CHAP. XXX) 
REST OF BOOK V 
BOOK VI (CHAP. I to CHAP. XXXVII) 
REST OF BOOK VI 
BOOK VII (CHAP. I to CHAP. XXXIII) 
REST OF BOOK VII 
BOOK VIII (CHAP. I to CHAP. XL) 
REST OF BOOK VIII 
و هذه هى اعمال اوريجانيوس
فهل لك ان تخبرنى اين هذا المصدر الذى تتحدث عنه؟
جرب فقط ان تضع هذا الاسم Cont. Cels., i. 63 فى اى محرك بحث و ارجو ان تخبرنى على اول نتيجة تظهر لك ههههههههههههههههههههههه



> إذن الآباء الأولين مجمعين على قانونية هذه الرسالة كما قال المترجم وعلى النقيض تماما جميع المعاصرين مجمعين على تكذيب هذه الرسالة أو رفضها على الأقل.


 
بلاش كذب و تدليس
ايه الكذب دة يا كذاب

The ancient writers who refer to this Epistle unanimously attribute it to Barnabas the Levite, of Cyprus

ارجعوها الى برنابا يا مدلس و ليس اقروا بوحيها يا كذااااااااااااااااااااب



> 2-مقدمة رسالة برنابا -التي كتبها العلماء الذين ترجموا كتابات الأباء الأولين- قالوا بأن إكليمندس وأوريجن قالوا بقانونية رسالة برنابا.


 
للأسف انت غلطان لأن هذه المقدمة ليست من كتابة العالمين الذان ترجما هذه السلسلة لأن مترجما هذه السلسلة هما Philip Schaff ,Wace فى نيويورك 1886-1900 م بينما هذه المقدمة التى أتيت بها هى لـــ  Roperts Donaldson  اى انها ليست للعلماء الذين ترجموا كتابات الاباء



> وقد يسأل أحدهم عن الإقتباس ذاته
> إكلمندس يقول في كتابه - The Stromata-
> Rightly, therefore, the Apostle Barnabas says, “From the portion I have received I have done my diligence to send by little and little to you; that along with your faith you may also have perfect knowledge.34 Fear and patience are then helpers of your faith; and our allies are long-suffering and temperance. These, then,” he says, “in what respects the Lord, continuing in purity, there rejoice along with them, wisdom, understanding, intelligence, knowledge


 
لقد قلنا من قبل ان اكليمندس لم يقل بوحى هذه الرسالة لا فى المتفرقات ولا غيره و اما قوله The Apostle Barnabas فهذا لأنه ارجع الرسالة الى الرسول برنابا ولا يوجد فيه اى دلالة على انها وحى من الله فأنا ايضا اقول على برنابا الرسول برنابا و كل المسيحيين يقولون عن برنابا الرسول برنابا فهل معنى هذا اننا نؤمن ان كتاباته وحى من الله؟



> Clement accepts the Epistle of Barnabas as an apostolic writing. For this quotation, see vol. 1. p. 137, this series


 
يابنى انت مبتفهمش؟

محنا شرحنالك ميت مرة معنى apostolic writing يعنى كتابات رسولية ولا تدل على اى وحى ابدا و قلنا لك انه حتى ان اطلق على كتابات بولس هذا اللفظ فهى ليست دلالة الوحى بل هى تؤكد رسوليتهم لا اكثر ولا اقل و انهم مرسلين من يسوع المسيح
بتفهم منين انت؟



> وقد يقول قائل "ومن قال أنها ليست لبرنابا فعلا ولكنها ليست وحي؟!" وهذا نقول له بما أن الرسالة من تأليف برنابا إذن فإنه يلزمك الإعتراف بها كوحي مقطوع بصحته لأن برنابا من السبعين رسولا إجماعا فمثله مثل لوقا وبولس


 
سبحاااااااااااان الله

معنى كلامك هذا ان كتابات السبعين رسول كاملة هى وحى من الله؟

اصحاب العقول فى راحة

كون برنابا من الرسل او لا فهذا لا علاقة له بوحى ما يكتبه و كذلك بولس و لوقا ايضا فلوقا لم يكن من السبعين رسول ولا بولس كان من السبعين رسول و حتى لو كانوا فهذا لا دلالة فيه على وحى ما يكتبه بل و انه من ضمن السبعين رسولا كاملييييييييييين لم يوحى الا لمرقس فقط...فتأمل!



> قد يقول قائل إن إقتباس إكليمندس لا يعني أنه يعترف بأنها وحي من عند الله وهذا طبعا مع فساد كلامه بمطابقته مع كلام المترجمين والعلماء فإن إكليمندس يقول في موضع آخر في نفس الكتاب.
> 
> To the point the Apostle Paul speaks, “If I give my body, and have not love, I am sounding brass, and a tinkling cymbal.”
> فما الفرق بين الإستشهادين ؟!


 
صدقنى ما فى حد فاسد الا مخك انت

من قال ان هذا القول هو دليل على وحى رسائل بولس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بتفهم عربى ولا مبتفهمش عربى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شفتنى جيت انا استدل على وحى رسائل بولس بأنه رسول فقط؟



> وللرد عليه أقول : لقد وضعت أساسا الآن وهو أن الأصل أن يقول إكليمندس أن إنجيل كذا أو رسالة كذا هي "وحي من عند الله" فإما أن تأتي بما طلبت مني أن أجلبه حول ال 27 سفرا للعهد الجديد وبالتالي يكون الناشذ الغريب الذي لم يعترف به كوحي هو رسالة برنابا .....أو فإن دليلك على قانونية الأسفار ال27 للعهد الجديد هو مجرد إقتباس إكليمندس منهم وبالتالي تتساوي معي (لاحظ أنكم مطالبون بأن تأتوا بإعتراف كل آب على حدة بال 27 سفر أنهم وحيا من عند الله


 
بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح الاله الحق و الحياة الابدية وضعنا ادلة وحى جميع اسفار الكتاب المقدس و قد وضع لك الاخ طارق ادلة وحى الاسفار القانونية الثانية و اثبتنا مصداقية نسب كل سفر الى كاتبه

فهل انت تملك دليل واحد على وحى رسالة برنابا؟هل تملك رأى واحد فقط أقر بها وحى من الله؟هل تملك دليل واحد على انها لبرنابا رفيق بولس؟
بالطبع لا لأنك لست سوى ناسخ ولاصق فقط فلا تفهم ما تنسخه و ما تلصقه




> وكثير من الآباء الأولين إعتقدوا بقانونية رسالة برنابا وراعي هرماس وغيرهما وإستشهدوا بها وكأمثلة يقول الأستاذ more than that نقلا عن منتدى بن مريم


 
ما شاء الله....كثير من الاباء كمان يعنى مش واحد حتى و الا اتنين هههههههههههه طيب لما نشوف الجهبذ العلامة اللاهوتى عمرو (اللى هو صاحبك مور زان زات) قال ايه



> It is incumbent on us to cleave to the saints, because they that cleave to them shall be sanctified.”40
> 40 [Epistle of Barnabas, vol. 1, p. 143, 144. S.]
> http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/anf02.vi.iv.v.viii.html
> http://www.newadvent.org/fathers/02105.htm


 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

لاء لاء قوله فادى بيقولك مستواك بقى وحش خالص يا عمورة هههههههههههههههه طيب

اولا يحاول الزميل الناسخ و اللاصق عن صاحبه ان يضع لنا اقتباس لأكليمندس عن الرسالة الى برنابا و بهذا يقول لنا ان هذه الرسالة قانونية
ما شاء الله...لاء منطق عقلى يحترم فعلا.......اين يا سيد أقر اكليمندس او اوريجانيوس او كثييييييييير من الاباء كما قال صديقك ان هذه الرسالة وحى من الله؟؟؟ها؟اين يا افندى؟



> 2.05.22 Clement – Stromata – Book II - Chap. VI.
> Rightly, therefore, the Apostle Barnabas says, “From the portion I have received I have done my diligence to send by little and little to you; that along with your faith you may also have perfect knowledge.34 Fear and patience are then helpers of your faith; and our allies are long-suffering and temperance. These, then,” he says, “in what respects the Lord, continuing in purity, there rejoice along with them, wisdom, understanding, intelligence, knowledge.”
> 34 [Clement accepts the Epistle of Barnabas as an apostolic writing. For this quotation, see vol. 1. p. 137, this series.]
> http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/anf02.vi.iv.ii.vi.html


 
صدق من أطلق عليكم امة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم
احنا يابنى مش لسة رادين على الكلام دة من شوية؟
بتكتبه تانى ليه؟يمكن مأخدتش بالك اثناء النسخ و اللصق الاعمى
نقول تانى مفيش مشكلة
اكليمندس أقر بنسب هذه الرسالة لبرنابا و لذلك قال عنها كتابات رسولية و أقر ان كاتبها برنابا هو نفسه برنابا الرسول و لذلك قال عنه برنابا الرسول و لكن لم يقر اكليمندس ابداااااااا انها وحى من الله نهاااااااااااااائى و لم يحدث و فى ثالوثه كله المتفرقات Stromata او نصح لليونانيين Protrepticus أو المعلم (او المربى) Paedagogus انه أقر بوحى خارج الاسفار فأن تيطس فلافيوس اكليمندس Titus Flavius Clemens هذا من أعمدة كنيسة الاسكندرية و كان مدير المدرسة اللاهوتية و اطلق عليه اب الفلسفة المسيحية الاسكندرانية (Schaff. Vol2 P.782 ) و قد قضى اباء الكنيسة عمرهم بأكمله فى دراسة كتاباته و باقية الاباء فلا تحاول ان توجد ثغرة لتدخل منها لأننا سنسدها عليك.



> For there is extant withal an Epistle to the Hebrews under the name of Barnabas - a man sufficiently accredited by God, as being one whom Paul has stationed next to himself in the uninterrupted observance of abstinence: “Or else, I alone and Barnabas, have not we the power of working?”75 And, of course, the Epistle of Barnabas is more generally received among the Churches than that apocryphal “Shepherd” of adulterers.
> http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/anf04.iii.viii.xx.html


 
 اولا ما دخل الرسالة الى العبرانيين بما نتكلم فيه الان؟

هذا هو الراى السائد فى الغرب ليس الان فقط و لكن من ايام ترتيليان ايضا فترتيليان من الاباء اللاتيين و هم يؤمنون حتى يومنا هذا انها لبرنابا و لا اشكال لدينا مطلقا يا زميل لأنهم يبنون اعتقادهم عن رأى سائد بينما نحن ابناء كنيسة الاسكندرية نبنى قراراتنا على أدلة قطعية فانا اؤمن انها لبولس و ليست لبرناباس و قد قلت لك ايها المناظر اية كنت اننى مستعد ان اثبت لك ان بولس هو كاتب الرسالة و اضع لك 100 اقرار من اباء الكنيسة ان الرسالة موحى بها الى بولس فى مقابل ان تضع لى انت قول واحد يشير و لو من بعيد ان كاتب هذه الرسالة هو برناباس؟

هل تقبل؟



> The book of the Shepherd199 declares the same, saying that each individual is attended by two angels; that whenever good thoughts arise in our hearts, they are suggested by the good angel; but when of a contrary kind, they are the instigation of the evil angel. The same is declared by Barnabas in his Epistle,200 where he says there are two ways, one of light and one of darkness, over which he asserts that certain angels are placed; - the angels of God over the way of light, the angels of Satan over the way of darkness.
> 199 Shepherd of Hermas, Command. vi. 2.
> 200 Epistle of Barnabas. See vol. 1. pp. 148, 149.
> http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/anf04.vi.v.iv.iv.html


 
ان هذا هو التدليس بعينه و سنكشف هذا التدليس الان و نقرأ النص من بدايته لنفهم عما يتكلم اوريجانيوس

With respect to the thoughts which proceed from our heart, or the recollection of things which we have done, or the contemplation of any things or causes whatever, we find that they sometimes proceed from ourselves, and sometimes are originated by the opposing powers; not seldom also are they suggested by God, or by the holy angels. Now such a statement will perhaps appear incredible,[8] unless it be confirmed by the testimony of holy ******ure, That, then, thoughts arise within ourselves, David testifies in the Psalms, saying, "The thought of a man will make confession to Thee, and the rest of the thought shall observe to Thee a festival day."[9] That this, however, is also brought about by the opposing powers, is shown by Solomon in the book of Ecclesiastes in the following manner: "If the spirit of the ruler rise up against thee, leave not thy place; for soundness restrains great offences."[10] The Apostle Paul also will bear testimony to the same point in the words: "Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalted itself against the knowledge of Christ."[1] That it is an effect due to God, nevertheless, is declared by David, when he says in the Psalms, "Blessed is the man whose help is in Thee, O Lord, Thy ascents (are) in his heart."[2] And the apostle says that "God put it into the heart of Titus."[3] That certain thoughts are suggested to men's hearts either by good or evil angels, is shown both by the angel that accompanied Tobias,[4] and by the language of the prophet, where he says, "And the angel who spoke in me answered."[5] The book of the Shepherd[6] declares the same, saying that each individual is attended by two angels; that whenever good thoughts arise in our hearts, they are suggested by the good angel; but when of a contrary kind, they are the instigation of the evil angel. The same is declared by Barnabas in his Epistle,[7] where he says there are two ways, one of light and one of darkness, over which he asserts that certain angels are placed;--the angels of God over the way of light, the angels of Satan over the way of darkness. We are not, however, to imagine that any other result follows from what is suggested to our heart, whether good or bad, save a (mental) commotion only, and an incitement instigating us either to good or evil. For it is quite within our reach, when a malignant power has begun to incite us to evil, to cast away from us the wicked suggestions, and to resist the vile inducements, and to do nothing that is at all deserving of blame. And, on the other hand, it is possible, when a divine power calls us to better things, not to obey the call; our freedom of will being preserved to us in either case. We said, indeed, in the foregoing pages, that certain recollections of good or evil actions were suggested to us either by the act of divine providence or by the opposing powers, as is shown in the book of Esther, when Artaxerxes had not remembered the services of that just man Mordecai, but, when wearied out with his nightly vigils, had it put into his mind by God to require that the annals of his great deeds should be read to him; whereon, being reminded of the benefits received from Mordecai, he ordered his enemy Haman to be hanged, but splendid honours to be conferred on him, and impunity from the threatened danger to be granted to the whole of the holy nation

فهو يتكلم بالاساس عن اثبات مصداقية الكتاب المقدس و الاسفار المقدسة و قد ضرب مثالا عن اثبات ما قاله  داود بالوحى و قد اثبته سليمان مرة اخرى و كذلك بولس و اثبته بما قاله برنابا و كتاب الراعى و لم يتطرق مطلقا لوحى الرسائل او وحى الاسفار فالموضوع من الاساس يتكلم عن امتحان الارواح لأن هذه وصية المسيح فى الانجيل و على هذا فقد أخذ اوريجن فى التوصية بامتحان ارواح كتبة الاسفار و قد بين ان الوحى لا يمكن ان يخطأ و على هذا فقد اقتبس جزأ من رسالة برنابا و الراعى ليؤكد ان وحى رسائل بولس ليس مصدقا منا لمجرد انه قال ان كتاباته هى وحى من الله بل أكد لنا مصداقية وحى رسائل بولس بمقارنتها مع الكتب العادية و لم نجد منه اية اشارة على ان رسالة برنابا هى وحى من الله او كتاب الراعى هو وحى من الله فهذا ليس موضوعه من الاساس بل موضوعه هو امتحان الارواح كما بينا و الموضوع بالاساس لم يكن له علاقة بقانونية الاسفار او غيرها فهو يتكلم عن امتحان الارواح و هذه وصية الكتاب لنا و هذا ما نفعله اليوم حين يسأل شخص عن الدليل العقلى لوحى الكتاب المقدس فنجيبه بالعقل و هذا ما فعله اوريجانيوس اذ اثبت صحة ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس من خارج الكتاب المقدس و لم يقر ابداااااااااا ان رسالة برنابا هى وحى من الله.



> 4.04.23 Origen – Against Celsus – Book I - Chap. LXIII
> Now in the general Epistle of Barnabas, from which perhaps Celsus took the statement that the apostles were notoriously wicked men, it is recorded that “Jesus selected His own apostles, as persons who were more guilty of sin than all other evildoers.”59
> 59 Epistle of Barnabas, chap. v. vol. 1. p. 139.
> http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/anf04.vi.ix.i.lxiv.html


 
حقيقة لا أعلم كيف وضعت هذا الاقتباس هنا او ما الذى جعل صديقك يضعه هنا ليفيد ان رسالة برنابا وحى من الله فأن هذا الكتاب كتبه اوريجانيوس اصلا ضده فكيف يستشهد بما كتب ضده بل حتى لو اخذنا جدلا بصحته فما الذى يفيد بأقتباسه لهذه العبارة من رسالة برناباس من انها لبرناباس؟؟؟
يا زميلى هل انا اذا اقتبست جزأ من جريدة الاهرام اكون بهذا أقر ان جريدة الاهرام وحى من الله؟
هل يعقل هذا؟اعمل عقلك فيما تكتبه او تنسخه و افهمه اولا قبل ان تلصقه فلا مانع لدى ابدا ان تنسخ و تلصق رغم انه ضد قوانين المنتدى و لكن لا مانع فقط اعمل عقلك فيه و افهمه

ما علاقة هذه الجملة المقتبسة بما نتكلم فيه الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هل لأننا نتكلم عن رسالة برنابا فوجدت كلمة رسالة برنابا فأقتبستها و وضعتها و خلاص دون فهم ما يدور او فهم ما الذى يتحدث عنه محور الحديث؟
اقرأ ما جاء من اوله فى الشابتر

CHAP. LXIII. 
And since Celsus has termed the apostles of Jesus men of infamous notoriety, saying that they were tax-gatherers and sailors of the vilest character, we have to remark, with respect to this charge, that he seems, in order to bring an accusation against Christianity, to believe the Gospel accounts only where he pleases, and to express his disbelief of them, in order that he may not be forced to admit the manifestations of Divinity related in these same books; whereas one who sees the spirit of truth by which the writers are influenced, ought, from their narration of things of inferior importance, to believe also the account of divine things. Now in the general Epistle of Barnabas, from which perhaps Celsus took the statement that the apostles were notoriously wicked men, it is recorded that "Jesus selected His own apostles, as persons who were more guilty of sin than all other evildoers."[8] And in the Gospel according to Luke, Peter says to Jesus, "Depart from me, O Lord, for I am a sinful man."[9] Moreover, Paul, who himself also at a later time became an apostle of Jesus, says in his Epistle to Timothy, "This is a faithful saying, that Jesus Christ came into, the world to save sinners, of whom I am the chief."[1] And I do not know how Celsus should have forgotten or not have thought of saying something about Paul, the founder, after Jesus, of the Churches that are in Christ. He saw, probably, that anything he might say about that apostle would require to be explained, in consistency with the fact that, after being a persecutor of the Church of God, and a bitter opponent of believers, who went so far even as to deliver over the disciples of Jesus to death, so great a change afterwards passed over him, that he preached the Gospel of Jesus from Jerusalem round about to Illyricum, and was ambitious to carry the glad tidings where he needed not to build upon another man's foundation, but to places where the Gospel of God in Christ had not been proclaimed at all. What absurdity, therefore, is there, if Jesus, desiring to manifest to the human race the power which He possesses to heal souls, should have selected notorious and wicked men, and should have raised them to such a degree of moral excellence, that they, became a pattern of the purest virtue to all who were converted by their instrumentality to the Gospel of Christ? 

فالجملة وردت على لسان من يرد عليه اوريجانيوس سيلزس و هذا ينسف الادعاء من اصله بأن اوريجانيوس على علاقة بما ورد اعلى بل انه كان يرد على ما استشهد به سيلزس من رسالة برنابا بالانجيل حسب ما دونه القديس متى و نجد اعترافا ضمنيا على ان رسالة برنابا ليست وحى من الله برده عليه من انجيل متى الذى جاء يناقض ما جاء فى رسالة برنابا الذى يقول ان المسيح اختار تلاميذه اقل خطايا من اخرين فى حين رد عليه اوريجانيوس من انجيل متى حين قال بطرس انه خاطى و بولس الرسول فى رسالته الى تيموثاوس حين قال ان المسيح جاء ليخلص الخطاة الذين اولهم انا و هذا ينقض الادعاء من اساسه بأن تكون رسالة برناباس وحى من الله فى نظر اوريجانيوس اذ انه يرد على ما جاء بها مبينا ان ما ورد بها خطأ و هذا اعتراف ضمنى منه بأن رسالة برنابا ليست وحى من الله!​​ارجو منك ان تقرأ و دعك من هذا الجاهل الذى لا هم له الا فرد العضلات على البسطاء الذين لم يدرسوا اقوال الاباء و فكر بعقلك و اعمله و ستجد الطريق و لن يتركك الله.



> يقول ايرناوس عن "راعي هرماس"
> 2. Truly, then, the scrip ture declared, which says, “First4065 of all believe that there is one God, who has established all things, and completed them, and having caused that from what had no being, all things should come into existence:”
> 4065 This quotation is taken from the Shepherd of Hermas , book ii. sim. 1.
> المصدر
> ...


 
اولا نجد ان معضلتك فى فهم العبارة هى كلمة ******ure و التى تعنى كتاب و ليس اكثر و لكن لانها دارجة جدا فى الكلام عن الاسفار المقدسة اختلط عليك الامر و لكن لا دلالة فيها على انها وحى من الله فهى لا تعنى سوى كتاب
نجد مثلا فى THE INSTRUCTOR: BOOK I CHAP. III.--THE PHILANTHROPY OF THE INSTRUCTOR
as the ******ure says, "leading the blind into pits".
فهل لك ان تخبرنى اين جاء هذا النص فى الكتاب المقدس؟
و يقول العلامة ترتيليان فى AGAINST HERMOGENES CHAP. XX.--MEANING OF THE PHRASE--IN THE BEGINNING. TERTULLIAN CONNECTS IT WITH THE WISDOM OF GOD, AND ELICITS FROM IT THE TRUTH THAT THE CREATION WAS NOT OUT OF PRE-EXISTENT MATTER.

This authority of ******ure I claim for myself even from this circumstance, that whilst it shows me the God who created
فهل معنى هذا الكلام ان ترتيليان ايضا اوحى اليه؟بل و معنى الكلام انه اوحى الى نفسه؟
بل انه يتكلم عن كتاب اخرو ليس سفرا فى الكتاب المقدس و هذا لأن كلمة سكربيتشر لا تعنى ابدا سفرا بل كتاب فقط



> يقول بروس متزجر
> 
> He [Clement] refers to Orpheus as 'the theologian', and speaks of Plato as being 'under the inspiration of God'. Even the Epicurean Metrodorus uttered certain words 'divinely inspired'. It is not surprising then that, that he can quote passages as inspired from the epistles of Clement of Rome and of Barnabas, the Shepherd of Hermas, and the Apocalypse of Peter.
> المصدر
> Metzger, Bruce M. The Canon of the New Testament: Its Origin, Development, and Significance. Clarendon Press. Oxford. 1987. p134


 
رغم انى كنت متوقع انك تجيب حاجة كفرية كالمعتاد من بروس متزجر لكنك جبت نص خدمنى انا و ليس انت و هو يبرر اقتباس كليمنت من رسالة برنابا فهذا النص ينطبق تماما على ابائنا الكهنة الان فمنهم من يقتبس من اب أخر لأنه يرى ان الروح القدس يعمل فيه بشكل رائع و اخر يرى انه "رجل الله" كما كان يطلق على الانبياء و أخر يكتب كتابا بارشاد الروح القدس فيقتبس عنه أخر و هكذا
يا زميل ان هذا النص يؤكد تماما ان كليمنت لم يقتبس من كتابتهم كوحى من الله ابدا و انا اشكرك عليه جدااااااا اول مرة يطلع من بروس متزجر حاجة حلوة و اعتقد دة مش من مور دة من د/شريف...فمعنى انه يرى ان ارفيوس لاهوتى انه متعمق فى اللاهوت و لذلك يثق فى اراءه و كتاباته فيقتبس منه و معنى انه يقول على بلات انه يكتب بارشاد من الروح فهذا يجعله يثق فى كتابته انها نافعة للتعليم و ليس انها وحى من الله يا زميل
سأكررها لك لأنى بالفعل مشفق عليك الان اقرأ ما تنسخه قبل ان تلصقه فليس المسلمون من سيعلموننا ايماننا و تاريخ كنيستنا و اجتهد ختى تفهم مضمون النص و ما يحويه



> Divinely, therefore, the power which spoke to Hermas by revelation said, “The visions and revelations are for those who are of double mind, who doubt in their hearts if these things are or are not.”178
> 178 [See Shepherd of Hermas, i. p. 14, ante. S.]
> المصدر
> The Early Church Fathers:ANTE-NICENE FATHERS-Volume 2
> V. Clement of Alexandria -The Stromata, Or Miscellanies. Book I Chap. XXIX


 
كليمنت السكندرى يقتبس ما قاله هرماس و ليس فى النص اى دلالة على اعترافه انها وحى من الله فهرماس يقول انه رأى رؤى منقسمة الى قسمين الاربعة الاولى كشفتهم له الكنيسة و من الخامسة الى النهاية كشفها له الراعى و على هذا الاساس اقتبس كليمنت كلامه و ليس انه يعترف بوحى الراعى
و فى المداخلات القادمة سأقدم بحثا عن كتاب الراعى هرماس و مكانته فى كنيسة الاسكندرية مقارنة مع باقية الكنائس فى عصر الرسل و لما اهتمت به كنيسة الاسكندرية دون باقية الكنائس و ماذا قال عنه كبار اباء المسيحية و ماذا قال هرماس عن نفسه فى هذا الكتاب و سأريك كيف ستقتنع انت نفسك بأستحالة ان يكون هذا السفر قانونيا رغم عدم الاشارة لقانونيته من الاباء من قريب او بعيد.



> وتأكيدا على صحة دلائلي في الإقتباسات يقول القس "يوسف عطية" في مقال له مدافعا عن الكتاب المقدس موقع كوبتيك تشيرش ما نصه " شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين : اقتبس آباء الكنيسة الأولون الكثير من نصوص الكتاب المقدس وذلك فى عظاتهم وكتابتهم وترجع أهمية هذه الإقتباسات كدليل على صحة العهد الجديد للآتى :
> أنها قديمة جداً إذ يرجع بعضها إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى.
> أنها باللغات الأربعة القديمة اليونانية واللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية.
> أنها مقتبسة فى بلاد عديدة سواء فى الشرق أو الغرب أو الشمال أو الجنوب.
> ...


 

انا احترت فعلا معاك

مش عارف اسميك ايه بالظبط

ما علاقة هذا النص بحوارنا؟انا مستغرب فعلا انت تستشهد بنصوص عليك انت و ليس علينا بل تقوى موقفنا نحن و ليس انت و انا استعجب هذا حقا

القس يقول ان الاقتباسات وحدها يمكن ان تعيد العهد الجديد كاملا و قد قلت لك ذلك مسبقا انه ايات قليلة فقط لم يتم اقتباسها تعد على اصابع الايدى الواحدة

بالفعل انا استعجب من قولك ان الاقتباس دليل لك فقد قلت لك مسبقا ان الاقتباس ليس دليل وحى الرسالة و انما الاستشهاد و الاقرار بوحيها هو دليل وحى السفر و اما الاقتباس فقط فيستخدم فى اثبات نسب صحة السفر الى كاتبه و ليس اكثر من ذلك
استعجب من موقفك الغريب هذا



> وبالنسبة لمثالنا الرئيسي وهو رسالة برنابا بجوار راعي هرماس يأتي الطعن في رسالة برنابا من ناحية أن كاتبها لم يذكر إسمه في الرسالة وعلى عكس ما إدعى المدعين تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية "رسالة برنابا : وترجع إلى العصور الأولي، وهي عبارة عن خطاب عام إلى المؤمنين من " الأبناء والبنات " ولا يظهر اسم برنابا إلا في العنوان والخاتمة." إنتهى


 
هم يضحك و هم يبكى
يعنى وضعت لك نص الرسالة بأكملها و مازلت تشكك؟؟؟
طيب خد شوف كدة تانى يمكن تاخد بالك المرة دى http://www.ccel.org/fathers2/ANF-01/anf01-41.htm



> وحتى لو لم يذكر أسم برنابا في متن الرسالة فلوقا لم يذكر إسمه في إنجيله ولا كاتب عبرانين ذكر إسمه وعلى العكس تماما فالكارثة أن بطرس قال في انجيل بطرس الابوكريفا (أنا سمعان بطرس )


 
الحكم ان كاتبها ليس هو برنابا لم ياتى من مجرد ان اسم كاتبها ليس فى عنوان الرسالة او متنها و لكن لأن احدا لم يشهد ان برنابا كتب هذه الرسالة و لا من تلاميذ برنابا احد شهد ان لبرنابا رسالة ولا اى من الاباء اقروا انها رسالة قانونية

اما انجيل بطرس فهذا خرافة انشأها الغنوسيين و قلت لك من البداية الحوار عن كتابات الاباء غير الحوار عن الاسفار الغنوسية فلننهى هذا الحوار اولا ثم نتكلم عن الاسفار الغنوسية
و لكن بشكل عام علماء الغنوسية الحديثة انفسهم يعنى مش انت يا مسلم اللى ملكش فيها خالص لاء علماء الغنوسية الحديثة كلهم و يلقبوا انفسهم العارفون بالله لم يقدروا حتى اليوم على تقديم دليل واحد على ان بطرس هو كاتب انجيل بطرس مثلا او انجيل توما او الطفولة و كل هذا و لم يقدروا على تقديم استشهاد واحد او اقتباس واحد من هذه الاسفار المنحولة.




> فإن كان شرطا أن يذكر الكاتب إسمه في الرسالة لتكون قانونية فستسقط قانونية كثير من أسفار الكتاب المقدس وليس هذا فحسب بل سنثبت قانونية رؤيا بطرس وإنجيل بطرس وغيرهما طالما هذا هو المعيار !!
> ولهذا سألت في البداية عن الشروط والمعايير العلمية لتقبل قانونية الأسفار أو لرفضها !!


 
لا من قال هذا؟
من قال ان اسم الكاتب شرطا اساسيا فى قبول الاسفار؟؟؟
من باب العلم بالشىء كل هذا الحوار من أجل انك سألت سؤال نصه " ما الشروط و ما المعايير العلمية لتقبل قانونية الاسفار او لرفضها؟" اما لو كان السؤال كيف قبلت الكنيسة الاسفار القانونية او لماذا قبلت الكنيسة سفر كزا كسفر موحى به من الله لكان الحوار اخذ شكلا مختلفا تماماااااااا فقط كل هذا من اجل ان اثبت لك انه لم توجد مفاضلة اساسا بين اسفار العهد الجديد و اى كتابات اخرى



> وما جاء به تفسير الأب تادرس يعقوب ملطي كلام مخفف جدا عن الواقع لأنه لا يعرف أصلا كاتبها وليس هناك دليل على نسبتها لشخص معين بل مجرد تخرصات وأراء بلا أدلة حقيقية.


 
طيب ليه قلة الادب دى بقى؟

محنا كنا ماشيين محترمين من بدرى؟

عموما من تستخف به و تقول انه لا يعرف هو اعظم عالم باترولوجى فى التاريخ الحديث تماما و لكن لأن المتوفر لديك فقط على النت هو تفسيره للكتاب المقدس فلا تعرف عنه شىء ولا تعرف عن مؤلفاته و كتاباته شىء

القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى اعد مجلدا كاملا عن رسالة العبرانيين فقط صدر من كنيسته التى خدم فيها فى كاليفرونيا عن كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين بالانجليزية ضمن سلسلة مدرسة الاسكندرية The School OF Alexandria و المجلد عندى و به 3000 استشهاد و ليس اقتباس من اباء مدرسة الاسكندرية فقط على ان بولس الرسول هو كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين و اصدر المطران الياس معوض مطران حلب مجلدا أخرا على كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين و يحوى مئات الاستشهادات من اباء كنيسة انطاكية على ان بولس هو كات الرسالة هذا بدون مجلدات كنيسة أثينا عن الرسالة الى العبرانيين التى لا تعرف عنها شىء بالمرة.
ها ما رأيك؟هل تقدم أدلتك و انا اقدم أدلتى و نرى مع من الحق؟؟؟هل تقوى على تحمل مسئولية كلمة واحدة انت قلتها؟؟؟



> ربما يظن أحد أن رسالة برنابا لا وجود لها في المخطوطات القديمة المعتمدة ولذلك رفضها الآباء كرسالة قانونية وعلى العكس فالقنبلة هنا أن رسالة برنابا موجودة في المخطوطة السينائية التي يطلق عليها حرف الألف بالعبرية من أهميتها !!


 
رفضها الاباء كرسالة قانونية لانها غير موجودة فى المخطوطات؟؟؟
اى اباء؟هو فى ايام الاباء كان فى حاجة اسمها مخطوطات؟
و القنبلة ان رسالة برنابا موجودة فى المجموعة الفا الملقبة بالسينائية؟؟

طيب ايه رأيك انها موجودة فى الاسكندرانية كمان مش السينائية بس
لكن مين قال انها كانت جزأ من محتوى العهد الجديد؟؟؟

هى و كتاب الراعى هرماس كتابان مهمان كنسيا و موجودان حاليا فى بعض لتروجيات الكنائس و يقرأن دائما لكن من قال انهما وحى من الله؟
الكنيسة حاليا تسير على نهج الكنيسة الاولى ولا يوجد شىء تغير و اذا فكرت فى يوما ما ان تزور دير السريان فى برية شيهيت بوادى النطرون سترى كم المخطوطات القبطية لالتروجيا القبطية و ستجد معظم كتاب الراعى هرماس و رسالة برناباس موجودان بهما ليس لأنهما وحى من الله و لكن لأن الاباء رأوا ان كتاب الراعى هرماس يتحدث كثيرا عن زهد العالم و الحياة مع الله و هذا هو منهج الرهبنة سواء الشركة او الوحدانية بل و هناك اديرة مغلقة على رهبانها فقط غير مسموح بزيارتها مثل دير الانبا مقار و يبعد عن دير السريان ليس بكثير و فيه تقرأ الليتروجيا كاملة يوميا ولا تقلق فلا يوجد تلك التخاريف التى تقول يوجد اسد ياكل المسلميين او ما شابه ذلك و لكن...
من قال فى الاباء ان هذه الكتب موحى بها من الله؟؟؟
من قال من المعاصرين ان هذه الكتب موحى بها من الله؟
الخولاجى و هو الكتاب الذى يصلى به القداس يوجد به عديد من كتابات الاباء عن التجسد و ترتيب قداس عيد الميلاد يقرأ فيه كثير جدااااا من نصوص كتابات كليمنت السكندرى و القديس باسيليوس الكبير و اخرين عن ميلاد السيد المسيح و نفس النظام فى عيد القيامة المجيد و هكذا سارت كنيستنا من عهد الاباء الاوليين الى عصرنا هذا
من منهم قال ان هذه الكتابات وحى من الله؟؟؟




> بل وسنثبت في هذا التطرق الصغير للمخطوطات أن هناك رسائل أبوكريفا موجودة في المخطوطات الأكثر أهمية على الإطلاق وأن المخطوطات القديمة كلها ناقصة أو زائدة عما يعتقده المسيحيون بل ولا توجد مخطوطة قبل القرن الخامس (على الأقل) تحوي الكتاب الذي يؤمن به المسيحيين كاملا أو حتى العهد الجديد كاملا بدون أية أسفار أبوكريفا دخيلة.


 
يا ألهى رحمتك
تعرف يعنى ايه ابوكريفا؟
يعنى اسفار قيل عنها انها وحى من الله و هى ليست كذلك فكيف يوجد اسفار قيل عنها انها وحى من الله و هى ليست كذلك فى المخطوطات؟
سنرى الان



> تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية : " تطلق كلمة مخطوطة على أي نسخة مكتوبة باليد، وقد كانت كل الوثائق والرسائل والكتب تكتب باليد بواسطة نسَّاخ محترفين، وذلك قبل اختراع "جوتنبرج" للطباعة في القرن الخامس عشر ميلادي. "


 
نسيت تقولى بقى كانوا بيكتبوا على ايييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟:t33: 



> فالمخطوطة السينائية مثلا عبارة عن كتاب خط بخط اليد لما كانت تعتقدة الكنيسة في القرن الرابع ..والفاتيكانية كذلك..إلخ


 
اهو دة اللى كنت عامل حسابه:dntknw: 

حاول تراجع كدة تظور اللغات و دور عن كلمة "كتاب" دى و شوفها ظهرت امتى كدة لأن المخطوطات كانت عبارة عن اوراق و ليس كتاب كما تتخيل بل عبارة عن برديات او ما شابهها و توضع فى اجران معا و ليس كما تقول كتاب فهذا خطأ



> تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية " تحتوى النسخة السينائية على رسالة برنابا بعد سفر الرؤيا مباشرة وقبل راعي هرماس. كما يوجد النص في النسخة التي اكتشفها "برينوا " في 1873 م وهي النسخة التي جذبت انتباه العالم " للديداك " ( تعليم الرسل ).."
> المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة برنابا
> ونفس هذا الكلام جاء في الموسوعة الكاثوليكية. Catholic Encyclopedia
> تقول عن محتوياتها
> ...


 
لحد هنا دلوقتى جميل و لم يقل احد كلام مخالف فكان لديهم محتوى العهد الجديد بالاضافة الى كتاب هرماس و رسالة برنابا و لكن لا اعرف ما دخل الديداك بالمخطوطة؟؟؟




> ولاحظ الآن كان لديهم كتابا يحتوي على
> 1 - رسالة برنابا
> 2 - راعي هرماس
> وأنتم لا تؤمنون لا بهذه ولا بتلك وبالتالي يسقط أستدلالكم بالمخطوطة تماما بل هي دليل عليكم (هذا بالعقل)!!


 
كتابا؟؟؟
جبتها منين كتابا دى؟؟؟
يابنى افهم مفيش حاجة اسمها كتاب فى ذلك العصر بل ان المخطوطة السينائية نفسها ليست كتابا بل كل سفر وحده لأن الكتاب لم يجمع فى كتاب واحد الا بعد اختراع الطباعة و المخطوطة اطلق عليها هذا اللفظ لأنها قديمة و قلت لك مائة مرة اسمها المجموعة الفا و ليس المخطوطة الفا فهناك فرق كبير جدا
ركز شوية و انت بتكتب لأن وجود رسالة برناباس و كتاب الراعى لأنهم كتب كنسية و حتى يومنا هذا هم كتب كنسية تستخدم الكنيسة المادة الروحية بهم فقط لأنهم نافعيين للتعليم و للصلاة بهم و لم يقل احد مطلقا انهم وحى من الله و مستعد ان اثبت لك ان الكنيسة الاولى كانت ايضا تستخدمهم فى الصلاة و القداس الألهى بل و اكثر من ذلك فان صلوات الاجبية يوجد بها شىء اسمه"القطع"هذه القطع عبارة عن عبارات و صلوات مأخوذة من كتاب الراعى هرماس معظمها و مستعد لأثبات ذلك من كنيسة الاباء.



> وحتى لو سلمنا جدلا أنها مازالت دليلا لصحة كتابك فقل لي كيف ان المخطوطة السينائيه وتسمى النسخه ألف (بالعبريه) تحتوي على أسفار منحولة أوغير قانونية؟!!


 
انا عارف ان انا بكلم نفسى

رسالة برنابا و كتاب الراعى هرماس ليسوا اسفارا و ليسوا كتب غير قانونية بل هم ليسوا فى هذا الموضع اساسا اذ لم يتطرق الى نسبة الوحى اليهم من قبل اساسا و سبب وجودهم فى المجموعة الفا ذكرته سابقا و ابقى لاحظ كلمة Codex عشان تفهم الفرق بين المخطوطة و المجموعة المخطوطية.



> هل رأيتم ...كلام عام موجه للعوام..صورة وردية...لإظهار أن الكتاب المقدس لديكم نسخ منه منذ القرن الثالث والرابع..أما الحقيقة فعلى خلاف ذلك فالمخطوطه (السينائية) ينقصها الكثير فى العهد القديم (اسفار كامله مثل المكابيين الثانى) واجزاء كثيره من التكوين والاسفار الموسويه الخمسه والاخبار وغيرها
> ناهيك عن التعديلات التي قال تشيندروف انها جرت فيها كما صرح في كتابه


 
كل له مستواه العلمى و كل له منهج فى الدراسة و كل له اسلوب فى الدراسة و المسيحيين لا يهمهم هذه الحوارات الأكاديمية لأنهم بسطاء جدا فهؤلاء البسطاء يتمتعون باشياء غاية فى الروعة من الايمان نحن الاكاديميين لم نصل لها بعد اذ قال السيد المسيح " مت 11:25  في ذلك الوقت اجاب يسوع وقال احمدك ايها الآب رب السماء والارض لانك اخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء واعلنتها للاطفال."​​فهؤلاء الابرياء براءة الاطفال فى الايمان بدين المسيح اعلن لهم ما خفى عن الحكماء و الفهماء و ذلك ما اعلنه السيد المسيح نفسه...ليت شعرى اعود بسيطا!



> 1-هناك عدة نساخ عملوا على هذه المخطوطة
> 2-هناك أجزاء كثيره مفقوده وتم استبدالها وتحدد الموسوعه ارقامها لمن يريد
> 3- المحتويات : تقول أنها تحتوى على الهيكل العام للكتاب المقدس مع فقدان
> العهد القديم : Gen., i-xlvi,28; II Kings, ii,5-7,10-13; Pss. cv,27-cxxxvii
> ...


 
لدى عدة تعليقات هنا

اولا انت تقول ان هناك اجزاء كثيرة مفقودة ولا اعرف اين تلك الاجزاء الكبيرة فهى لم تتعدى الاعداد البسيطة و ليس اكثر

ثانيا تقول ان هناك نصوص تم استبدالها ولا اعرف هل تعتقدنا سذج لهذه الدرجة ام تستخف بعقولنا مثلا ام ماذا؟؟؟ما هى تلك النصوص التى استبدلت فى المخطوطة؟هل تهذى يا رجل ام ماذا؟؟؟

ثالثا انا اؤمن بالاسفار القانونية الثانية ولا اقول انها ابوكريفا و لن اضع دليلا غير انها موجودة فى الترجمة السبعينية التى ترجمها اليهود قبل وجود المسيحية اصلا بل قبل ميلا المسيح بكثير و ان اردت لدى دلائل لا تحصى ولا تعد و اظنك تعرف أدلتى جيدا.



> ذن نستخلص من الجدل حول أهم وأقدم مخطوطتين على الإطلاق الفاتيكانية والسينائية هو أن لا هذه تحتوي على كتابكم المقدس ولا تلك....... وناهيك عن النقص في كليهما فإنهما تحتويان على كتب تعتقد الكنيسة الآن أنها أبوكريفا فلا تستدلوا بهذه ولا بتلك وكليهما دلائل ضدكم وليس معكم !!


 
ربى انى لا اسألك رد القضاء و لكنى اسألك اللطف فيه...كتب مين يابنى اللى الكنيسة تعتقد انها ابوكريفا؟

نقص ايه اللى فى كليهما؟

و انت عايز مخطوطة من سنة 400 تفضل زى ما هى لحد سنة 2006؟؟؟

انت بتتكلم ازاى يا اخى احترم عقل من تكلمه و من يقرأ



> ودعني أسألكم عن أقدم مخطوطة كاملة بها جميع أسفاركم بدون أي سفر أبوكريفي دخيل ؟ في القرن العاشر ان في الخامس عشر ؟!


 
1) المخطوطة الأفرايمية  (C 0 4) ؛ وترجع لسنة 450م وتضم أجزاء كبيرة من كل أسفار العهد القديم وتضم جميع أسفار العهد الجديد ما عدا الرسالة الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي ورسالة يوحنا الثانية . وتمثل النص الأصلي بدرجة كبيرة وهى محفوظة في المكتبة القومية في باريس . وتقول عنها الموسوعة البريطانية : " تعود أهميتها بالنسبة لبعض أجزاء العهد الجديد في أنها تعود إلى القرن الخامس وتحقق نصوص العهد الجديد ".

2) المخطوطة البيزية (D05) ؛ وترجع لسنة 450م وتضم الأناجيل الأربعة وسفر أعمال الرسل ومكتوبة باللغتين اليونانية واللاتينية على صفحتين متقابلتين ومحفوظة في مكتبة جامعة كامبردج .

3) مخطوطة واشنطن (أو المخطوطة الفريرية) ؛ ونرجع لحوالي450 م وتحتوي على الأناجيل الأربعة(22). وتوجد في معهد سميثونيان في واشنطن . 

4) مخطوطة كلارومنت (06 Dpaul) : وترجع لحوالي سنة 500م ، وتحتوي على رسائل بولس الرسول . وهي مخطوطة ثنائية اللغة ومحفوظة في المكتبة القومية بباريس .

5) المخطوطة الأرجوانية (022 N) ؛ وترجع إلى القرن السادس مكتوبة بحروف فضية على رقوق أرجوانية ، ومعها المخطوطات (023 Q، 024، 043) وترجع هذه المخطوطات الأربعة إلى القرن السادس ويوجد معظم المخطوطة في لينينجراد (بطرسبرج) .

6) المخطوطة الزاكيثينية (040، 14) ؛ وترجع للقرن الثامن وتحتوى على إنجيل لوقا ، كما تحتوى على شروح للآباء ومحفوظة في مكتبة جمعية التوراة بلندن .

7) مخطوطة بورجيانوس (029 T) وترجع للقرن الخامس وتحتوى على إنجيلي لوقا ويوحنا وتمثل النص المصري والفئة الثانية التي تمثل النص الأصلي بدرجة كبيرة ومحفوظة في مكتبة بييربونت مورجان بنيويورك .

تقسيم اسفار العهد الجديد بحسب وجودها فى المخطوطات

(1) الأناجيل الأربعة ؛ وتوجد في 2328 مخطوطة منها 178 مخطوطة جزئية و1942 مخطوطة كاملة تضم الأناجيل الأربعة معاً و149 مخطوطة تضم العهد الجديد كاملاً ، بدون سفر الرؤيا ، و59 مخطوطة للعهد الجديد كاملاً .

(2) أعمال الرسل والرسائل الجامعة ؛ وتوجد في 655 مخطوطة منها 42 مخطوطة جزئيه و405 مخطوطة كاملة و149 مخطوطة تضم معها رسائل بولس الرسول و59 مخطوطة للعهد الجديد كاملاً .

(3) رسائل بولس الرسول ؛ وتوجد في 779 مخطوطة منها 62 مخطوطة جزئيه و 509 مخطوطة كاملة و149 مخطوطة مع سفر أعمال الرسل والرسائل الجامعة و59 للعهد الجديد كاملاً .

(4) سفر الرؤيا ؛ ويوجد في 287 مخطوطة منها 62 مخطوطة جزئيه و220 مخطوطة كاملة و59 مخطوطة للعهد الجديد كاملاً 

برديات مختلفة للانجيل

1 - بردية الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا : بردية جون رايلاندز التي أرجعوها لما بين 117 و135م . كان النقاد قد زعموا أن القديس يوحنا لم يكتب الإنجيل المعروف باسمه وإنما الذي كتبه هو أحد تلاميذ مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية في القرن الثاني !! ولكن بعد اكتشاف مخطوطة جون رايلاندز والتي توصل العلماء إلى أنها ترجع لما بين سنة 117 و135م انهارت هذه النظرية تماماً وتأكد لهم صدق ما سلمته لنا الكنيسة بالتقليد وأن كاتب هذا الإنجيل بالروح القدس هو القديس يوحنا الرسول . وبعد إعادة دراسة المخطوطة ثانية تأكد العلماء أن هذه المخطوطة لا يمكن أن تكون قد كتبت بعد هذا التاريخ ، بل ، ويمكن أن ترجع لما بين سنة 85 وسنة 95م
ومن ثم فقد ثبت بطلان ادعاءات النقاد نهائياً .

2 - مخطوطة (7Q5) والإنجيل للقديس مرقس ؛ فقد وجد في كهف 7 مجموعة من المخطوطات باللغة اليونانية وعند دراسة العالم الأسباني جوسي آو كالاجان O Callagghan وجد بها بعض القصاصات بها آيات من العهد الجديد ، وبعد الدراسة توصل للآتي ؛ 
(1) أن كهف 7 هو الكهف الوحيد في كهوف قمران الذي وجد به نصوص يونانية.                   
(2) أقفل الكهف نهائياً سنة 68 م عندما استولت الكتيبة الرومانية العاشرة على المنطقة في ذلك التاريخ ، وبالتالي فكل ما بالكهف مكتوب قبل سنة 68م . 
(3) المخطوطة(7Q5) تحتوى على الآيات (52:6-53) من الإنجيل للقديس مرقس .  
(4) بعد دراسة اللغة وأسلوب الكتابة توصل إلى أن التاريخ المحتمل لهذه المخطوطة يرجع لسنة 50م . ويجب أن نضع في الاعتبار أن وجود جزء من الإنجيل في مغارة متعبد يهودي يعنى أنه قد توصل إليها بعد انتشارها في الأوساط المسيحية بعدة سنوات ، وبما أن الكهف قد أغلق سنة 68 م فلابد أن يكون قد حصل عليها قبل ذلك بفترة وبعد أن كتب الإنجيل واستدار وأنتشر بعدة سنوات . وهذا يعنى أن هذه المخطوطة قد كتبت في الوقت الذي كان فيه القديس مرقس ومعظم الرسل أحياء .

3- بردية الإنجيل للقديس متى (P64) ؛ أما احدث وأروع هذه الاكتشافات الحديثة فهو الخاص بالإنجيل للقديس متى حيث زعم البعض أن كاتبه ليس هو القديس متى ولا أحد الرسل الآخرين !! فقد وجدت بردية (P64) تتكون من ثلاث قصاصات من الإنجيل للقديس متى في كنيسة بالأقصر سنة 1901م واستقرت بعد ذلك في كلية مجدالين Magdalene Collage بأكسفورد ، وكانت تؤرخ على أنها قد كتبت فيما بين سنة 150 -200 م . ثم أعاد عالم البرديات الألماني البارز كارستن ثيد  Carsten Thiedeاكتشاف هذه المخطوطة ثانية بعد أن رآها للمرة الأولى في فبراير 1994م ثم زار أكسفورد بسببها أربع مرات حتى يتمكن من دراستها بالتفصيل وبعد دراسات عديدة معقدة اكتشف أنها ترجع بكل تأكيد لسنة 65م وأن كاتب الإنجيل لا بد أن يكون أحد رسل المسيح وأن كاتب المخطوطة نفسها لابد أن يكون أحد الذين شاهدوا المسيح شهادة عيان . وأثار هذه الخبر ضجة في العالم وحطم كل النظريات المضادة للكتاب المقدس والعقيدة المسيحية . ونشر الخبر في الصحف ووكالات الأنباء العالمية سنة 1994م ، ثم نشرت الخبر جريدة الديلى ميل البريطانية في 23 مارس 1996م تحت عنوان " هل هذه شهادة شاهد عيان تبرهن على أن يسوع عاش على الأرض " في صفحتين كاملتين معلنة نهاية مزاعم وادعاءات النقاد الذين زعموا أن الأناجيل قد كتبت بعد فترة طويلة من صعود المسيح وأكدت على أن ناسخ هذه البردية لا بد وان يكون أحد الذين شاهدوا الرب يسوع المسيح واستمعوا إليه . كما يؤكد كاتب المقال على أن اللغة المستخدمة في البردية واضحة ومباشرة وغير مزينة وتدل دلالة قاطعة على أن كاتبها عاش الإثارة والشد في اللحظات الحاسمة من حياة يسوع ، كما تبين أن التلاميذ كانوا ,وقت العشاء الرباني وإعلان السيد أن واحد منهم سيخونه ، يتكلمون ، جميعاً ، في الحال متذمرين وخائفين : " لست أنا يا رب حقاً " وتسيطر اللغة على توتر ورعب تلك اللحظة المضطربة . و قد تكلمنا عن هذه البردية فى الحديث عن قانونية أنجيل متى فأرجع لها لمزيد من المعلومات.

4 - بردية الإنجيل للقديس لوقا (P4)(28)؛ وتوجد البردية (P4) والتي تضم أجزاء من الإنجيل للقديس لوقا في المكتبة القومية في باريس وكانت تؤرخ على أنها ترجع للقرن الثالث الميلادي ، وبعد الدراسات الحديثة التي تمت مؤخراً أعلن العلماء ومنهم العالم الألماني كارستين ثيد ، أيضاً ، في كتابه " Jesus Papyrus " أن هذه البردية كانت جزء من نفس مجلد بردية الإنجيل للقديس متى وترجع لنفس تاريخ نسخها ، أي قبل سنة 68م ، ويرى البعض أنها ترجع لنهاية القرن الأول أو بداية القرن الثاني على الأكثر .

و للرسائل الجامعة و بولس و الرؤيا و الاعمال يوجد لدينا أجزاء كبيرة ترجع لما بين سنة 125م وسنة 220م ، وعلى سبيل المثال تضم البرديات P45 , P46 , P47 , P66 , P75 الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا كاملاً والإنجيل للقديس لوقا كاملاً و11 رسالة كاملة من رسائل القديس بولس (هي رومية و1و2 كورنثوس وغلاطية وأفسس وفيلبى وكولوسى و1و2 تسالونيكى والعبرانيين) وأجزاء كبيرة من الإنجيل للقديس متى والإنجيل للقديس مرقس وسفر الأعمال وسفر الرؤيا .أعمال الرسل والرسائل الجامعة ؛ وتوجد في 655 مخطوطة منها 42 مخطوطة جزئيه و405 مخطوطة كاملة و149 مخطوطة تضم معها رسائل بولس الرسول و59 مخطوطة للعهد الجديد كاملاً .رسائل بولس الرسول ؛ وتوجد في 779 مخطوطة منها 62 مخطوطة جزئيه و 509 مخطوطة كاملة و149 مخطوطة مع سفر أعمال الرسل والرسائل الجامعة و59 للعهد الجديد كاملاً .سفر الرؤيا ؛ ويوجد في 287 مخطوطة منها 62 مخطوطة جزئيه و220 مخطوطة كاملة و59 مخطوطة للعهد الجديد كاملاً  و لدينا المزيد و المزيد فمخطوطات الكتاب المقدس تعدت الان 24 الف مخطوط و لدى ادق التفاصيل عن كل مخطوط من الاربعة و عشرين الف مخطوط هذا للعهد الجديد.

اما بالنسبة للعهد القديم 

فلن اجد امتع من مخطوطات وادى قمران التى يحتار فيها المسلمون اذ تدمغ حججهم و ادعائتهم الباطلة و الكلام عنها كثير جدا فأصغر بحث عنها لن تقوى على قراءته اساسا و لكن سأضع لك هنا مختصرا بسيطا جدا عن مخطوطات و لفائف وادى قمران الى تعود لما قبل السيد المسيح ب 250 عام اى انها نسخت عن ما جمعه عزرا الكاهن اليهودى هذا ان لم تكن هى ذاتها ما نسخها عزرا الكاهن


هناك 10 لفائف تضم أسفار موسى الخمسة وأيوب كتبت بالخط العبري القديم . وكتب الاسم الإلهي " يهوه " أحيانا بهذا الخط القديم في بعض اللفائف الأخرى ، وحتى سنة 1999م  كان قد وجد عدد 233 مخطوطة وقصاصة من كهوف قمران الأحد عشر ، هي :  18 مخطوطة لسفر التكوين + 3 قصاصات ، و18 للخروج ، و17 للاويين ، و12 للعدد ، و31 للتثنية + 3 قصاصات ، و2 ليشوع ، و3 للقضاة ، و4 لراعوث ، و4 لصموئيل (الأول والثاني) ، و3 للملوك (الأول والثاني) ، وواحد لأخبار الأيام (الأول والثاني) ، وواحد لسفر عزرا – تحميا ، و4 لأيوب ، و39 للمزامير + قصاصتين ، و 2 للأمثال ، و 3 للجامعة ، و4 لنشيد الإنشاد ، و22 لإشعياء ، و 6 لإرميا ، و4 للمراثي ، و7 لحزقيال ، و8 لدانيال + قصاصة ، و10 للأنبياء الصغار + قصاصة.


للعلم فقط لدى تفصيل مفصل عن مخطوطات وادى قمران و بالصور ايضا و لدى النقد النصى لعلماء النقد النصى لها و بالصور ايضا و لكن وضعت مختصرا فقط كى لا اطيل و لكن ان اردت التفصيل فسأكون فى منتهى السعادة ليس لك انت و لكن ليقرأها المسيحى البسيط فيثبت على ايمانه اكثر او الباحث عن الحق فيرى الحق.



> وأخيرا لماذا يرفضون رسالة برنابا ؟!
> تخيل لماذا؟... لأن برنابا في رسالته أمر بإتباع اوامر الناموس حرفيا وهذا لم يرق كثيرا لرجال الكنيسة الذين أحبوا تعاليم بولس الذي ضللهم بتعاليمه المهرطقة أن الناموس لا يلزمهم ولذلك رفضوا الرسالة....ونستنتج من هذا أن مصيبة النصارى هم أنهم أقروا العقيدة التي يريدونها وبعد ذلك إختاروا الكتب التي لا تتعارض معا ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.


 
ايه الشطارة دى يا مجاهد؟هههههههههههههههه صدقنى انت غلبان و اعمى ولا تقدر ان ترى و من يقودك هو اعمى فهل يقدر اعمى ان يقود اعمى؟ام يسقط الاثنان فى حفرة؟

بلاش تسىء لديننا فانا وعدتك الا يحذف اى رد لك و لكن بشرط الادب فى الحوار و انت بقالك كزا مداخلة عمال تقول سقطت المسيحية و بولس المهرطق...ألخ​
بلاش هذا الاسلوب افضل ففى مثل هذه الحوارات اعصابى تكون فى تلاجة او ديب فريزر فرسالة برنابا اصلا لم تكن فى ميزان مع اسفار الكتاب المقدس فرفضت هى و قبلت باقية الاسفار...هذه تخاريف فقط  يضعها المشبهين الذين تنقل عنهم فما تقوله هو ليس شبهة فنحن لا نتبع تعاليم الناموس اذ حررنا المسيح منه و هذا هو الايمان المسيحى من عصر الاباء و حتى رسالة برناباس فهى مقسمة الى جزأين قسم عقيدى و قسم عملى فالكاتب فى القسم العقيدى يحاول ان يصل بفكرة لليهود و هى انهم اخطأوا فى تفسير الشريعة حرفيا بل و اعلن فى الرسالة 4:9 ان تفسير اليهود الحرفى للشريعة الموسوية  ليس من الله انما هى خدعة سقط فيها اليهود بواسطة ملاك شرير,فحتى لو كانت الفكرة غير حقيقة الا انه واضح انه لا يتكلم عن التزام البشر بشريعة الناموس حرفيا بل صنفها البعض انها ضد حركة التهود التى صاحبت نشأة الكنيسة المسيحية فى عصر بدأ الادب المسيحى الرسولى انبثقت عن المتنصرين من اصل يهودى و كان من ضمن هذه الحركة ما اشرنا اليه حول مجمع اورشاليم و هو ضرورة التهود قبل اعتناق المسيحية و رسالة برنابا جائت ضد هذا المفهوم و ليست معه كما تدعى!!!!
​اما عن مقدمة الترجمة الكاثوليكية و رغم انها غير ظاهرة لأنك لم ترفعها على موقع لرفع الصور فقبل ان نرد عليها يجب ان نوضح انه لا قيمة ليس للمقدمة فقط و انما للترجمة كاملة لانها مجرد ترجمة مثلها مثل الفانديك اما المعول عليه هو الاصل العبرى و اليونانى



> التعليق الأول : الله أكبر ولله الحمد
> أولا : أثبتت المقدمة وجود رسالة برنابا في المجلد السينائي (أقدم المخطوطات الكاملة)


 
ههههههههههههههههههه انت يابنى انتصرت فى حرب عشان تقول الله اكبر و لله الحمد؟؟؟

عموما مرة اخرى نقول انه لا وجود لشىء اسمه مجلد هههههههههههه مجلد ايه يابنى بس متخليش الناس تضحك عليك عيب بجد هو فى حاجة اسمها مجلد فى القرن الرابع هههههههههههههههههه​
شرحنا من قبل ان المخطوطات كانت تنسخ على برديات و رقوق من الجلود او ما شابه ذلك و لم يوجد شىء يسمى كتاب بالمعنى المعروف اى يحوى اوراق بين دفتيه الا بعد وجود الطباعة.




> ثانيا: أثبتت أن رسالة برنابا كانت من ضمن العهد الجديد ولكن العهد الجديد تطور !!


 
مش بقولك دمك خفيف...كانت من ضمن العهد الجديد؟مع انى مش شايف الصورة قدامى لأنها مش باينة بس انا واثق فيك و هرد عليك
​كما بينا و اوضحنا من قبل ان الرسالة كانت محفوظة مع المخطوطات ليس لانها جزأ من الكتاب المقدس و انما لانها كتب كنسية هامة تستخدم فى الكنيسة شانها شأن باقية كتابات الرسل فهى ليست وحى من الله الا انها نافعة للكنيسة بشكل عام و ليس انها وحى من الله مثل صحيح البخارى عندك هل تؤمن انه موحى به من الله؟لا بالتأكيد و لكنك تؤمن انه اهم كتاب بعد القران مباشرة هو و صحيح مسلم لأنه يحوى امورا دينية هامة لك كمسلم و يحوى تعاليم للأنسان المسلم و امور الصلاة و الصوم و هكذا و لكن الكتاب نفسه ليس موحى به من الله و هكذا ايضا هذه الرسالة و كتاب الراعى هرماس و سلسلة النسكيات لأباء البرية.



> ثالثا : القول الفاضح المدمر لكل المسيحية وكتابها "والعهد الجديد كامل في الكتاب الخط الذي يقال له "المجلد السينائي" لأنه عثر عليه في دير القديسة كاترينا , بل أضيف إلى العهد الجديد الرسالة إلى برنابا وجزء من "الراعي" لهرماس وهما مؤلفان لن يحفظا في قانون العهد الجديد في صيغته الأخيرة"


 
انت ليه بتقل أدبك؟؟؟لا تجعل كلامك هذا دينونة عليك يوم تقف امام الحمل الذى تهزأ به و تقول ليتنى ما اخطأت...حسابك مع من هزأت به.
انت تحاورنى انا و لست تحاور الترجمة الكاثوليكية و انا اقول لك انه لا يوجد شىء اسمه المجلد السينائى الا فى اوهامك فقط  رسالة برناباس و الراعى هرماس اوضحنا لم تم حفظهم مع المخطوطات و لم يكونوا من ضمن محتوى العهد الجديد فلو عندك جديد هاته.




> وسقطت المسيحية وكتابها والحمد لله وحده!


 
هكذا سقطت المسيحية؟

هههههههههههههههههه طيب مش هعلق كفاية بس الناس تقرأ شبهاتك و تقرأ ردى و نشوف سقطت ازاى المسيحية.

بنعمة السيد المسيح

اثبتنا انه لم يوجد من ادعى اى وحى خارج اسفار الكتاب المقدس

اثبتنا انه لم يوجد من الهراطقة انفسهم دون الغنوسيين من اقر بوحى خارج اسفار الكتاب المقدس

اثبتنا انه لم يوجد من أدعى وحى رسالة برناباس

اثبتنا ان اكليمندس السكندرى لم يدعى وحيها مطلقا

اثبتنا ان اوريجانيوس لم يدعى وحيها مطلقا

اثبتنا مصداقية وحى جميع اسفار الكتاب المقدس

اثبتنا ان رسالة برنابا و كتاب هرماس هم جزأ من التقاليد الكنسية الخاصة بالكنيسة

اثبتنا انه لم يوجد مفاضلة بين الاسفار المقدسة و اى كتابات اخرى من الاساس ليكون هناك معيار للاختيار بينهم

قول لمور زان زات و د/ شريف سيرفنت فور جيسس بيقولكم Hard Luck :smil12: 

"و نعلم ان أبن الله قد جاء و اعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق و نحن فى الحق فى ابنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو الأله الحق و الحياة الأبدية"

1يو5:20​


----------



## alpharomio (13 نوفمبر 2006)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
يعني تلعبوا في مشاركاتي وكأنها نزلت ناقصة 
وبعدين تحذفوا
طيب أنا أول مانزلت الموضوع لاحظت رابط منتدى بن مريم وكان رابط الصورة لأني وضعت نفس الموضوع على منتدى بن مريم وعندما نقلت الموضوع جاء هنا الرابط بالخطأ ولا يوجد خانة للتعديل
لذا بعثت برسالة خاصة بعدها بدقيقة تماما للمشرف فادي ليحذف الرابط
والله العظيم ده اللى حصل والرسائل عنده وعندي وشوفوا التوقيت
هذا كله إحتراما للحوار ... وأسألوا فادي وكان أون لاين وبيقرأ الموضوع ساعتها وأناشفت إسمه

لكن يبدو أنك يا روك شخص تافه والله العظيم نازل شتم وخلاص وأنا نفسي أشوفلك مشاركة مفيده هنا ... على الاقل مشاركة بلا سب الدين وتزعل لو سبينا دينك أو كتابك أو.....

على العموم
أنا لا أريد أن أكمل الحوار بهذا الإسلوب الدنيئ........... 
طالما رد علي فادي أنا لا أمانع فقط سأضع مشاركتي كما هي 

http://www.filelodge.com/files/room37/1028785/MAIR.doc

ورد فادي عليه فوق

أقرأوه ثم أقرأوا رد فادي وأحكموا
بس

والحمد لله وحده وهذه أخر مشاركة لي قطعا وقولوا ألفاروميو هرب براحتكم!!!


----------



## Fadie (13 نوفمبر 2006)

كلمة الله الحية الامضى من كل سيف زى حدين لا يقف امامها اقوى المشبهين

رد الزميل كله كان عبارة عن قص و لزق دون ادنى محاولة للفهم و لذلك حذفه الاخ ماى روك و مشاركتك وضعت كاملة بسبب ضغطى على الاخ الحبيب ماى روك ليس الا لسبب واحد ان اريك من هم من تستند عليهم و تقص و تلزق عنهم

و قد كلفنى الرد عليك رحلة الى اديرة وادى النطرون امس حتى اجمع بعض المعلومات و اضعها لك و لم اجنى اى شىء من وراء هذا و لست انتظر شىء الا نعمة ربى و الهى يسوع المسيح

مشاركتك وضعت كاملة كما هى و الصورة التى وضعتها لم تظهر اساسا و مع هذا فقد قمت بالرد عليها و انا لا اتوقع منك ان تكمل الحوار فانت طفل صغير ليس اكثر المهم وصل الرسالة لمور و شريف و قلهم خسرتوا هذه الجولة و نلتقى فى جولة أخرى:smil12: 

و اتمنى ان يراجع القارىء مداخلات الفا روميو الاولى و ينظر الى التعالى و التكبر فى الرد و ان يرى كيف خرج يجر اذياله وراءه ليكون عبرة لكل من تسول له نفسه بالمساس بعقيدة المسيحيين

و نعلم أن ابن الله قد جاء و اعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق و نحن فى الحق فى ابنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو الأله الحق و الحياة الابدية

(1يو5:20)​


----------



## My Rock (14 نوفمبر 2006)

alpharomio قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
> يعني تلعبوا في مشاركاتي وكأنها نزلت ناقصة
> وبعدين تحذفوا


 

لم نحذف اي شئ من مداخلتك, بل انك نسخت الموضوع و لصقت بعض منه و هذا واظح من الكود <FONT size=5>
الي امام بعض الكلمات المنسوخة من مواقع اخرى
و هذا بسبب ان نظام المنتدى في تحويل النصوص المزينة الى اكواد html داخلية و بعض الاحيان يطلع هذا الخطأ بسبب النسخ و اللصق

و انت انزلت المشاركتين بنفس المحتوى فمحيت واحدها و حررت الاخر تاركا الاسباب لكن الاخ الحبيب فادي اراد التكملة فارجعت المشاركة الغير محررة





> لكن يبدو أنك يا روك شخص تافه والله العظيم نازل شتم وخلاص وأنا نفسي أشوفلك مشاركة مفيده هنا ... على الاقل مشاركة بلا سب الدين وتزعل لو سبينا دينك أو كتابك أو.....


 
سب في قد ما بدك فلن تدفعني الى طردك بهذا الاسلوب
فانا اذكر لكم نفس الاسلوب لما تنزنقون في موضوع و تبدأون بسب روك و غيرها, لكن من انا لاضمن لنفسي كبيرا شخصي
اغلط و سب على راحتك فيا فلن ارد عليك ابدا و لن تدفعني ان اطردك بهذه الحجة 




> على العموم
> أنا لا أريد أن أكمل الحوار بهذا الإسلوب الدنيئ...........


 

اه صحيح, الان اصبح دنئ بعد ما اتفضحت...




> والحمد لله وحده وهذه أخر مشاركة لي قطعا وقولوا ألفاروميو هرب براحتكم!!!


 

نترك الحكم للقارئ :smil12:


----------



## kimo14th (15 نوفمبر 2006)

alpharomio قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
> يعني تلعبوا في مشاركاتي وكأنها نزلت ناقصة
> وبعدين تحذفوا
> طيب أنا أول مانزلت الموضوع لاحظت رابط منتدى بن مريم وكان رابط الصورة لأني وضعت نفس الموضوع على منتدى بن مريم وعندما نقلت الموضوع جاء هنا الرابط بالخطأ ولا يوجد خانة للتعديل
> ...





لللمره  الثانيه يااخ الفاروميو 


بتحصد ثمار غرورك وتعاليك وتهكمك فى الحوار 


وجاى تقول حوار ايه وتشتم فى ماى روك  


قلتلك فى المره الاولى تواضع وحسن اسلوبك واعرض مواضيعك بنظام الاستفسار وليس التحدى 


لانك بتحط موضوعك وحاسس ان مفيش رد ليه 


فتبتدى تلجا لكلام وحاجات كده تحسن موقفك 


انت سالت وهما جاوبوا  يبقى ناقشهم فى الاجابه مش تهرب 


رجاء : ضع مواضيعك بشكل محترم ومهذب 


الى فادى وماى روك : يدوم  صليبكم


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*للتذكير فقط و للمرة الخامسة*
*ما تنسوا ان تنقلوا بقية الحوار لمنتداكم يا امناء *
*و يدوم صليب كل من شارك بالحوار*
*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## الباحث (16 يناير 2007)

*هل تصدقون أنفسكوا فعلا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*كل المواضيع بدون إستثناء تنتهى هذه النهايه المخجله ومع جميع الأعضاء المسلمين وبدون إستثناء , فيبدأ الأمر بالسب والشتم لمعتقداتنا نحن المسلمين ثم إتهام بالقص واللزق ثم تعديل ردود المسلمين وإن لم يفلح ذلك كله يتم إيقاف العضو المسلم  !!!!!!*


*والأسباب جاهزه مقدما ( االخروج عن الموضوع أو القص واللزق أو التطاول ........إلخ) !!!!!!!!*



*من يدعى السماحه من المسيحيين  ويرى أن دينه يدعوا إليها بحق , فليقرأ بحياد تعليقات my rock وفادى وغيرهم  كثيرين إن لم يكن كلهم وأتمنى أن أجد حوارا واحدا فقط لم يسلم فيه المسلمين من السب والشتم والإيقاف !!!!!!!!!!! لذلك أود أن أسألكم سؤال بعد ذلك هل يتم معاقبه my rock أو فادى بحذف أو تعديل أو إيقاف عند التطاول على الإسلام والمسلمين !!!!!!! طبعا لا *





*إذا كنتم تعتبرون هذا الظلم وهذا الإسلوب حوارات وإنتصارات فهى من النوع المخزى لكم وهنيئا لكم , بل ولكم جزيل الشكر , لأن هذا الإسلوب يكتشفه الطفل المسلم وهذا يزيد إيمانه وتمسكه بدينه !!!!*


*لذلك أهنئكم على حسن تعاونكم *

*نشكركم  والله الموفق *













​


----------



## Fadie (16 يناير 2007)

*لن اعلق على كلامك يا هذا بل نترك الحكم للقارىء فلن انزل لمستواك المتدنى للرد عليك*


----------



## My Rock (16 يناير 2007)

الباحث قال:


> *هل تصدقون أنفسكوا فعلا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​*
> *


*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
نعم يا عزيزي الباحث, نحن نصدق انفسنا فكلنا ثقة بمسيحنا و انفسنا و سيف الكلمة الذي في أيدينا
* 

*



كل المواضيع بدون إستثناء تنتهى هذه النهايه المخجله ومع جميع الأعضاء المسلمين وبدون إستثناء , فيبدأ الأمر بالسب والشتم لمعتقداتنا نحن المسلمين ثم إتهام بالقص واللزق ثم تعديل ردود المسلمين وإن لم يفلح ذلك كله يتم إيقاف العضو المسلم !!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​البعض من الامانة يكفي
فهل الاخ المحاور طرد؟ لا
هل تم شتمه او سبه اصلا؟ لا
هل تعرضنا للاسلاميات اصلا؟ لا

اذن ما هذا الكلام الخرافي يا عزيزي؟ هل هو لحفظ ماء الوجه؟​ 



*



من يدعى السماحه من المسيحيين ويرى أن دينه يدعوا إليها بحق , فليقرأ بحياد تعليقات my rock وفادى وغيرهم كثيرين إن لم يكن كلهم وأتمنى أن أجد حوارا واحدا فقط لم يسلم فيه المسلمين من السب والشتم والإيقاف !!!!!!!!!!! لذلك أود أن أسألكم سؤال بعد ذلك هل يتم معاقبه my rock أو فادى بحذف أو تعديل أو إيقاف عند التطاول على الإسلام والمسلمين !!!!!!! طبعا لا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​لم نسب الاخ المحاور ابدا و لم نوقف عضويته
فلا اعرف ما هذه التخيلات الواسعة التي في دماغك... بصراحة اشك انك قرأت ولو جزء بسيط من الموضوع
في ردود كثيرة مسيئة و الاخ فادي ارلح على الابقاء عليها و الرد عليها و فعلنا ذلك فعلا

يبقى لا يوجد اي شئ غير هروب الاخ المحاور

و الدليل الاكبر على ذلك, ان المحاورة في بدايتها كانت تنقل الى منتدى اسلامي اخر, لكن في الضربات و اللكمات الاخيرة التي فضحنا فيها جهل و كذب الاخ المحاور, لم تنقل الصحات الاخيرة لحد هذه اللحظة و لن تنقل لان النتيجة معروفة :smil12:

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## abn yso3 (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نحو حوار أفضل ... عتاب و أسئلة ....من مسلم*

*الرب يباركك يا فادى انت وماى روك بجد انبسط من الاثباتات العلميه والتاريخيه  الى ما قدر صاحب الموضوع على الرد فيها ولا حتى بالتشكييك لانه سقط عليه حجر الزاويه والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم لاسمه 
المهم ان مازالت الصخره قائمه ولن تترضض الرب مع جميعكم​*
صلو من اجلى


----------



## ut2 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نحو حوار أفضل ... عتاب و أسئلة ....من مسلم*

ياااة بزلتم مجهود جامد جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وكان من الممكن الموضوع ينتهي من الاول ولكن بسبب المخ المغلق وعدم الفهم طال الى هذا الحد كم مرة كرر فيها الاخ فادي توضيع بعض النقاط
وفى النهاية ارتفعت راية الصليب 
بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وغيرتكم المقدسة على المسيحية
واوجه كلامي للاخ الفاروميو ومن يتبعوة انه قيل " فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق " فليس غريبا علينا ما قيل فى نهاية الحوار ان نتهم نحن المسيحين بالبداية فى السب والشتم وغيرة... فكثيرا ما اتهمنا باطلا يا لحزن اخواتنا المسلمين عندما يعلمون ان اتهاماتهم لنا هذة هي بمثابة تيجان لنا ونحن غير المستحقون
صلوا من اجل ضعفى وكانت فرصة جميلة جدا للبحث واثراء المعلومات


----------



## end (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نحو حوار أفضل ... عتاب و أسئلة ....من مسلم*




alpharomio قال:


> أحتاج مسيحي مؤمن وليس مسيحي حاقد (المعظم للأسف) لأن الحاقد سيتكبر عن الحق لأنه مجرد حاقد يضيق صدره من قوة الأدلة العقلية والنقلية ولا يرى منفذا إلا الحقد



نعم
الفاروميو يحتاج مسيحي غير حاقد
ربما هو يحتاج مسيحي قابل للاسلمة !
الفاروميو ( مجاهد في الله ) هو اكبر الحاقدين على المسيحية و المسيحيين , لدرجة ان المسلمين المحترمين في المنتديات الحرة يسألونه ( لماذا انت في منتدانا , و تشتمنا في منتداك  ) ؟؟؟

نعم حدث بالفعل و لن يمكنه ان ينكر و فادي يعرف هذا ايضا
الفاروميو بنفسه يعرف هذا
و لكنها الثعابين التى تتخفى وراء نعومة ملمسها
لذا رجاءا 
ابحثوا عن هذا المسيحي ( غير الحاقد ) لان الفاروميو سيحوله الي الاسلام
او....
هات مسيحي من عندك , و اعرض لنا تمثيلية ( التحول الي الاسلام )

يالك من مسلم نموذجي !


----------



## Fadie (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نحو حوار أفضل ... عتاب و أسئلة ....من مسلم*

لا عليك

لقناه درسا لم و لن ينساه هنا!


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نحو حوار أفضل ... عتاب و أسئلة ....من مسلم*



end قال:


> الفاروميو ( مجاهد في الله ) هو اكبر الحاقدين على المسيحية و المسيحيين


 
بصراحة اعتقد, ان خطيئته نتحملنا انا و فادي (فادي بصورة خاصة و بصورة اكبر) بسبب انه بدأ حقده و كرهه بعد هذا الموضوع مباشرة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نحو حوار أفضل ... عتاب و أسئلة ....من مسلم*

++ لا تحمل نفسك يا أخى الحبيب ذنب وجود الحقد عنده ، فأنه حقد غريزى ، قد تكون قد أظهرته فقط ، ولكنك لم تغرسه فيه .
+++ وفى كل الأحوال ، يجب علينا الصلاة من أجلهم ، وعدم تفجير مشاكلهم ، بل محاولة علاجها ، وذلك لن يكون إلاّ بالصلاة والصوم .
+++ وربنا يبارك فى عملكم الضخم ، ويمنحكم نعمة الإحتمال الفائق .
+++ فإنه من حيل الشيطان ، أن يدفعهم لمهاجمتنا بإفراط  ،لكى نفقد أعصابنا و نرد بالمثل ، فيستغل الشيطان ذلك لزيادة غليان الحقد عندهم ، وهو ما يـُـسمـّـى بتدوير الحقد فى دوائر زوبعية متصاعدة ومتزايدة ، حتى تصل إلى درجة الإنفجار .
+++++ الله الرحوم ينقذهم وينقذنا من إبليس عدو البشر جميعاً.


----------



## ut2 (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نحو حوار أفضل ... عتاب و أسئلة ....من مسلم*

*امين 
ربنا موجود وهو رحيم وعادل
صلوا من اجل ضعفى ومزلتى*


----------



## sese (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نحو حوار أفضل ... عتاب و أسئلة ....من مسلم*

سلام المسيح
my dear brothers 
i think that this subject is totally ilusion because whatever you say and what ever the evidences that you provide alpharomio will not get convinced ,really its not only his problem its  
and you know why? since he will not even try to think deeply about your comments. and after i read his coments and his long article i thought that despite his "polite" words and tricks which may attract you at first he is just like others that offend you and claim that you are the one that outrage others so i think that this discuss is inprofitable 
and what he rally need is to hear i that jesus is the lord and he is the way the\truth and the life  these words will bother him and am sure that he will think that i am one of those who gave him such an idiot answers but beleive me dear alpharomio jesus is somthing deep deep in  our hurt and we can feel his work in our lives somthing that you will never  share with your " profit"
and thank yo


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (2 سبتمبر 2008)

يا الله موضوع اكثر من رائع
اخي فادي ماشاءالله عليك (خفت احسدك) و تصدق اني دقيت على الخشب..(عشان عيني لا تصيبك)  
بذلت مجهود كبير لن يزول مجهودك بل ستجازي على هذ المجهود صدقني و انت تعرف هذا الكلام....
ربي يبارك بيك انت و ماي روك و كل اللي يتعبون من اجل اظهار الحقيقة للكل....
اما اخي صاحب الموضوع...انت قلت لو انت غلطان ستعترف..لكن لم نرى منك غير الاهانة
اخواني بارككم الله و راية الصليب فوق فوق عالية جدا و شامخة +
انا ما حبيت اطلع من الموضوع بدون ما اقول كلمة لجهدك
و متاكدة ان جميع من قرؤا الموضوع ذهلوا من اسلوبك الرائع يا فادي لكن الفرصة لم تكن امامهم ليردوا
سلام المسيح


----------

